# Chic ways to wear Birkenstocks



## nativenydesigns

After my first back surgery in 2003 I had to part with all my heels which really broke my heart  . I had Manolos, Jimmy Choos, Christian Laboutin, Chanel, and a lot of Chinese Laundry and Steve Maddens. The only pair I kept are my wedding shoes for the obvious reasons. My doctors and physical therapists all said the same thing-buy Birkenstocks Well, it took awhile but you know what-these are the most confortable things I ever wore and I totally love them! I have over 40 pairs and counting-and at less than $150 a pair that leaves a lot more in the budget for purses. Anyone else love Birks?


----------



## Cal

I love them!  I wear them all the time in Summer and have been guilty of wearing them with socks in winter.


----------



## Michele

I only have two pairs, but they are wonderful


----------



## divina_lucilla

i'm not a fan of birks but i know they are very confortable and good for the feet. i'd wear them only if i had too, honestly.


----------



## Accessory Obsessory

I have a purple pair with a triple band that if I could replace I would, but I've never seen them again...:cry: 

*Cal:* Birks with socks? Arrrgh! You either have to be shot or banished to the earth sciences forum to hang out with the other geologists and geographers!


----------



## Cal

Tragic eh?  Even worse they were explorer socks (it was winter!).


----------



## nativenydesigns

AccessoryObsessory said:
			
		

> I have a purple pair with a triple band that if I could replace I would, but I've never seen them again...:cry:
> 
> *Cal:* Birks with socks? Arrrgh! You either have to be shot or banished to the earth sciences forum to hang out with the other geologists and geographers!


 
Try QVC thats where I got my purple ones

When I lived in Wisconsin I added socks in October, my gold lurex socks looked cool with my black Birks & my black Chloe Paddington


----------



## Deborahsue

I used to wear Birks -- had many pairs.  But I have to say: Mephisto is much better!  The Mephisto Heidi -- my latest pair_  look a lot like the Arizona, with two straps.  The Mephisto Helen is a great thong.  They look a lot like Birks but are padded underfoot.  A little bit more expensive than Birks, but not much.


----------



## Sunshine

I agree, Mehpistos are really comfy. I wore Birks in college. I still have 2 pair but I have not worn them for years! The one pair has been all opver the owrld with my when I traveled for a few months...I can not get rid of them!!! (to many memories!!!) silly...


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

HAHA! I wear mine all the time too...and yes that means in the winter with socks the odd time lol!  LOVE THEM!


----------



## cuir_observer

I love my birks. I want to get these for the summer:
http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/1586601/c/9876.html

They're silver!
*nativeny*- if you're looking for more cute and comfortable shoes- I suggest looking at camper (www.camper.es). Their shoes are incredibly comfy and the designs are pretty darn whimsical. Dansko clogs are not too shabby either (the backless sort).


----------



## purplepurses

I don't have any, but I really want a pair of these:
http://www.birkenstockusa.com/shared/productimages/large/0140741.JPG
or in pink or purple


----------



## nativenydesigns

mlertpac said:
			
		

> I love my birks. I want to get these for the summer:
> http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/1586601/c/9876.html
> 
> They're silver!
> *nativeny*- if you're looking for more cute and comfortable shoes- I suggest looking at camper (www.camper.es). Their shoes are incredibly comfy and the designs are pretty darn whimsical. Dansko clogs are not too shabby either (the backless sort).[/quote
> 
> I have those silver Birks! I will check that website too-thanks!


----------



## nativenydesigns

purplepurses said:
			
		

> I don't have any, but I really want a pair of these:
> http://www.birkenstockusa.com/shared/productimages/large/0140741.JPG
> or in pink or purple


 
I also have those in turquoise and in black with a Swarosvki crystal buckle


----------



## Rummy

Yeah, the Madrid's seem to be pretty popular.  I have a pair in silver, but they aren't the Narrow width- they are too wide for my feet.  Unfortunately Birks don't fit me well- I am between a 38 and 39.  If they made 1/2 sizes, I would probably own 100 pairs!
I like the Kors immitations- so much more comfy for my feet!!


----------



## cuir_observer

nativenydesigns said:
			
		

> I also have those in turquoise and in black with a Swarosvki crystal buckle


 
hmmmm. so how many pairs do you own? you should take a picture of your birk-family


----------



## lucretias

I had one pair, but really didn't love 'em. I think Danskos are nice though! As well as ecco


----------



## Serendipity

I am in love with Birks!  I wear them in the winter with socks too lol.  
Dansko's are great too I wear them to work (medical field).  Both brands are the most comfortable shoes I have purchased so far.

My kids used to make fun of me but are used to them now!


----------



## fryedaze

Another Birk/Dansko fan.

I love my Birks in the summer with anything (although prefer to buy the original German-made shoes over the Chinese-made Birk Betula line).

Dansko clogs for work - every day of the week , except for Casual FryeDaze!


----------



## jennifleur

I looove Birkenstocks!
In fact, i was just cleaning out my closet and found my 2 pair i forgot i had! I have a pair of grey suede arizonas, and taupe suede arizonas.
I want moreeee!
I forgot how comfy they are! I used to work in my brother-in-law's shoe store and bought shoes like crazy. (including Birkenstocks, Dansko and Dr. Martens *back when they were still made in England!* out the wazoo.)
I'd love to find some different colored suede ones.


----------



## nativenydesigns

I'll post pics next week of my Birks!


----------



## cuir_observer

oooh- nativeny- I thought of you when I saw these! I don't know how well they're going to support your feet, but they're pretty cute. If you would like to splurge $$$, perhaps these?





http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/11928424/c/17778.html


----------



## nativenydesigns

OMG I love those thanks for the link heading there now!


----------



## ETenebris

I have four pairs of Birks, but these are my favorite:


----------



## shoes319

I must admit I bought an orange pair last summer in the thong style - very cute and fun!  I also do have a pr. of Mephistos....in pink!


----------



## vanojr9

I wish I could wear Birks but everytime I try to walk around in them I feel like I'm walking on stone!  I even bought a pair once and wore them for a summer b/c the salesperson said the problem was "breaking them in," and I spent all summer limping around in my Birks.  I was so sure that they'd get comfortable and they never did, they just gave me blisters and made my feet hurt awfully.  I have really flat feet, that might be the problem.  Maybe I'll try Mephistos someday instead...


----------



## BagLuver

Love 'em - I have two pairs - so comfy!


----------



## LondonBrat

purplepurses said:
			
		

> I don't have any, but I really want a pair of these:
> http://www.birkenstockusa.com/shared/productimages/large/0140741.JPG
> or in pink or purple


 
I have these in white. Actually ive had them for 3 years and as I wear them all the time they look tired. Theyre great for the summer and white is such an easy colour to wear I think i'll get a new pair. I can't think of any summer colour that will go with everything that well!


----------



## pseub

I used to wear them back in college, but now for comfort as well as style (no, they're not Manolo's, but they're really cute on and I can wear them all day) I've become a fan of Dansko's.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2887103/0~2376778~2372811~2376403~2376404~2376405?mediumthumbnail=Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2376405&P=1

I have them in both black and brown and wear them almost every day.


----------



## tan2

I love birks n cant live with my bronze madrid birks!!!!


----------



## nativenydesigns

ETenebris said:
			
		

> I have four pairs of Birks, but these are my favorite:


 
I have that style in an orange with red and yellow-those were the first in that style I tried and they are incredibly comfortable and running neck and neck with my Gizeh thongs as my favorite style!


----------



## fashionfrenzy

I have been wearing them since high school, and I will never give them up--right now, I have the black leather Arizona, the brown suede Arizona, and the black and grey snakeskin print Gizeh. I am always wearing these around to run errands--saves my feet from the work week heels...


----------



## alexandrainparis

I heard that if you wear them too often it causes your feet to widen....is that true?


----------



## chocochip_84

I was told that they were very comfy so I ordered two pairs online. And guess what ?? They are really light and comfortable to wear. 

Here are my birkenstocks


----------



## Sternchen

I usually wear Birkenstock clogs in the fall/winter time, since they're easy to slip in and out of and they're comfortable   That's the great thing about living in Germany, getting German brands (like Birks) for much much cheaper than the US  

I don't tend to wear Birks much in the summer since the soles get this weird black stuff in it.  Basically, it's just dirt and skin from your feet that have kinda balled together in a little ball.  Kinda makes your feet stink, but it's not so bad.  I tend to wash mine out with a scrub brush when the leather in the sole has worn down to smoothness and it gets them pretty clean 

One thing to be weary about with Birks though - is that if you wear them for a *long* time (I'm talking years) is that they'll start to widen your feet since they form to your feet


----------



## nottalotta

I'm a new member of the Birkie club.  I just got my first real pair of Birkies today.  I know, probably the Boston or the Arizona are the "realest" Birkies, but I got the Eatons.  I love them!  I don't want to take them off.  After an average day at work (not running around a lot or on my feet too much) I got home and tried them on for the first time.  My feet must have said "ahhh" in some sort of foot language.   

So I want to wear them to work tomorrow, but the forecast says big time rain coming through.  Makes me wonder -- what happens if you wear the Birks and they get very wet (as in a downpour)?  Do they smell or get moldy?  Are they ruined?  What do you do to make sure they recover okay?  

Thanks for reading this and answering.


----------



## chocochip_84

It will be fine even if it gets wet. All u have to do is just let it dry under the sun.


----------



## maria28

i love birkenstocks too...birkenstock sandals (& french sole ballet flats) are my summer staples .  i get 2 new pairs every summer as the soles do get dirty over summer use, esp. my white ones.

i think they do ok if they get wet.  i've worn mine into paddling pools and they just dry out later with no problem.


----------



## fashionfrenzy

I like them, they are my comfy shoes, and built to last.


----------



## shelbell77

Love them...have like 15 pairs...


----------



## chocochip_84

15pairs???!! My oh my


----------



## chloehandbags

I particularly like the black ones, they're really cute.


----------



## Cal

OMG - my dream thread!!!  LOL.  I am a HUGE fan of Birkies - I wear them all year round (yep, even with socks in Winter).  How Daggy am I?


----------



## shelbell77

I wear them year round...I've got two pairs that are not sandels...so I don't look silly in the winter with my socks.   One is a mary jane type and the other I think is called the Melrose.   Its got black rubber covering up the cork in back.

No wait...three...I've got a pair of silver sparkly bostons too....


----------



## painauchocolat

I like them, I've only got one pair though, pale blue with cutouts


----------



## sora17

i have the gizeh in bronze/gold...my feet thank me every day after work!!


----------



## sma11cat

i love birkenstock clogs!!! i used to have a pair in red leather but i lost one of it while i was in tokyo (fell onto the rail and i couldn't retrieve it :censored. i bought a new pair in taupe suede when i came back.


----------



## pixiechic

I love Birks, very comfy, and some of them are cute. My fiance hates them, thinks they are ugly, but I'm gonna get him to try some one day....

They're pretty indestructible, unless you have a dog that likes to eat shoes - I lost my best pair  of purple suede Arizonas that way. My mom has a pair of light blue suede Birks she's worn for 20+ years! She's had them resoled and dyed black, but they are still in great shape.


----------



## avery

I have a pair of petal pink ones that are super cute and comfy! Great for running around!


----------



## ilovemylilo

Birks Clogs are my favorite!


----------



## ETenebris

I thought it might be fun to see everyone's Birkenstock/Papillio/Birki's collections since they make such a variety of colorful shoes now.  Here is my current collection:


----------



## ETenebris

Two more...


----------



## techie81

How fun!  I didn't know they came in unique patterns now.  I only have boring black, sadly.


----------



## bagshopr

I love the first pair, the blue crossed-strap ones.  Where did you get them?  The are feminine looking, whereas the two pairs I have are plain.


----------



## ETenebris

bagshopr said:


> I love the first pair, the blue crossed-strap ones.  Where did you get them?  The are feminine looking, whereas the two pairs I have are plain.



I actually found those on QVC.  Here is the link: http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail.  Beware, though...these are not like any other Birkenstocks I have.  First, (and this is not disclosed on the QVC site) they only sell the narrow width; second, this style is _really_ narrow and the straps are a bit awkward.   The color in my pic is more true to color than the turquoise on the website.  I have not found this style anywhere else, so I decided to keep them just for the color (which I LOVE), but they are not the most comfortable Birks that I have.  I hope they expand this style to other shoe shops so I can order some in the regular width.


----------



## ColdSteel

I love the spartas and the metallic papillos! I've just got one pair of red patent birko-flor birkies. The birko-flor is not bad at all for fake leather.


----------



## ETenebris

Love your red patents!  A lady I work with has the Gizeh sandals in red patent and they are HOT!


----------



## ETenebris

My *final* summer pair...lipari pink Gizeh sandals to match my scarf!


----------



## ColdSteel

Very cool! My mom likes the styles much better now. There's so many nice ones out.


----------



## itzme

I did a search on Birkenstocks and was astonished to see only a few threads on Birkenstocks.  They are widely known as great companions of the feet, so I had expected to read more on this brand and their shoes.  Granted, they are not the sexiest and slender shoes, nor can they accentuate the the beauty of our feet and legs, but given the reputation they have built, I'd love to hear your thoughts on Birkenstocks.  

I'm particularly looking into the Birkenstock Gizeh, and have tried it on in stores.  They do look quite *chunky*, but they seem like they would be nice for my feet when they need that long overdued break.  My feet are narrow and my legs are slim, so I'm afraid I may not reach for them enough for it to be worth my investment.  For those with experiences with Birkenstocks, please share!  Do you mind the way they look?  How do you wear them?  When do you wear them?


----------



## laura229

I have two pairs of Gizehs (a tan color and a fun pear green), and I love em!  My mom liked mine so much that she got a pair as well.  They're great shoes.  I wore them to walk all around my college campus.


----------



## jen_sparro

If you like them then you should get them, people who wear them tend to want comfort, so if you want comfort go for them. And they have a reputation for a reason.

Personally I am not a fan, there are plenty of shoes that look decent and are comfortable... I particularly hate Birkenstocks and Crocs *shudder* 
There is just something about them that makes me turn my nose up when I see them, I don't know why. 
It's all about what you want more, looks or comfort/functionality. And that's completely your right


----------



## ColdSteel

I like them. They take a bit to break in but there are some prettier styles out now, like the Sparta. 
Birkenstock regular width is about equivalent to a US wide width. Most folks get narrow as those are more of a medium width.

I've got red patent ones. They're the birko-flor material which is their leather substitute. It's got a felty backing and doesn't feel cheap at all!


----------



## boslvuton

While I think Birkenstocks can be super comfy, I personally HATE the look of them.  But its totally up to you which you prefer, comfort or beauty!  Good luck deciding...


----------



## new.old.bag

*sigh*

I actually HAVE a brand-new pair of Birks which I haven't brought myself to wear. My feet would love them but in my mind they just seem to have an unfashionable stigma about them that they are usually worn by people who don't know about deodorant. 

I know this is just a fallacy but...I can't get past it.

Maybe some of you Birk-lovers could give me some words of encouragement.


----------



## fairlady

My daughter is heading off to college this fall and is interested in some very comfortable walking shoes . Can anyone suggest some  stylish  sandals? TIA


----------



## lily25

My favorites are Madrid and Ibiza.


----------



## mooks

The Gizeh is very popular


----------



## greygirl

I bought a cute pair of cole-haan nike-air sandals (with the rubbery sole) and they are amazing.  Like wearing sneakers until you look down and see cute sandals.


----------



## ColdSteel

The Gizeh and Sparta are pretty good-looking.


----------



## ampeefyed

I like the simplicity of the Madrid best!


----------



## Joke

gizeh


----------



## Joke

here's me wearing red gizeh's


----------



## DreamingBeauty

Dr. Scholl's padded rubber sandals are also really comfortable, they have them in all colors and prints and they sell them at Macy's and probably other stores too. They are the same classic style of the old wood kind but way more comfortable.


----------



## fairlady

she actually likes the Gizeh, the Madrid, and the Granada. Is the Madrid comfortable ?


----------



## chaotic

The Madrid is really comfortable. All of the Birkenstocks are! The only problem with the Madrids is that they are a little "flippy" so they don't stay on your feet as well as other Birkenstocks. On the plus side though, they are some of the cheapest Birkenstocks! At my store they are only $50!


----------



## MJDaisy

going to buy my first pair of birkenstock sandals tonight!


----------



## QueenMaa

I had some years ago and I really liked them. I would definitely buy them again.


----------



## MJDaisy

ahh i couldn't pick and got TWO pairs!! a teal and a indigo shiny blue. love them both already!


----------



## ColdSteel

I have some red patent birko-flor ones with three straps. I found them BRAND NEW at the thrift store for $6 and I've always wanted a pair. They were a little painful til they broke in but wow! They sure get comfortable. 

I used to want the Spartas but I'm happy now.


----------



## Fee4zy

I've got a Birkenstock problem.  I have 4 pairs!  Classic black suede Arizonas, gray gladiator style thongs, bronze triple strap, and black clogs.  The bronze pair I found at Nordstrom Rack for $60 and the clogs I found at a thrift store for $6.  I use them mostly for casual running around with kids in the summer.  It's nice to give my feet a break after heels all week.


----------



## d-girl1011

Above posters -  how do you wear more than one pair at once? it takes me forever to break the bloody things in (or get used to, rather). However once they are broken in, they are like butter.


----------



## MJDaisy

these are the two i got


----------



## Fee4zy

d-girl1011 said:


> Above posters -  how do you wear more than one pair at once? it takes me forever to break the bloody things in (or get used to, rather). However once they are broken in, they are like butter.



I've gotten mine over several years, so I never had to break them all in at once.  They do take some break in time, but all of them are so comfy now.


----------



## ColdSteel

All this talk is making me want to go put mine on and have a nice picnic!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I am jumping on the Birkenstock band wagon. Just bought my first pair of Arizonas. 

Here are some looks that I love but always looking to find more inspiration. Please add pictures to this thread as you find interesting birkenstock outfits.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## AmeeLVSBags




----------



## thehighheelsgir

LOL is there such a thing as making birks fashionable


----------



## plumaplomb

What are the slides called?  I like those...the single strap ones... though they look like they might easily fall off!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

plumaplomb said:


> What are the slides called?  I like those...the single strap ones... though they look like they might easily fall off!


 
The single straps are called Madrid.


----------



## snibor

I know they've been on the runway but I'm just not feelin it.  Not my cup of tea.


----------



## HiromiT

I jumped on the bandwagon too and after they lose their moment, I'll wear them to schlep around in the backyard.  These pics are helpful, thanks OP!

The blog "les anti-modernes" has a post on how to make Birkies stylish:
http://www.lesantimodernes.com/2014/03/foundations-chic-guide-to-wearing.html


----------



## HiromiT

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I am jumping on the Birkenstock band wagon. Just bought my first pair of Arizonas.
> 
> Here are some looks that I love but always looking to find more inspiration. Please add pictures to this thread as you find interesting birkenstock outfits.



What colour did you get? I got black Arizonas and am toying with the idea of white ones too. But with double straps, that's a lot of white on the foot! Maybe I should try white Madrids....


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I loved Birkenstocks when I was in 4th-6th grade, and obsessed over getting a real pair forever. I finally got a real pair when I was in 6th grade, the ones with the backstraps because we had to have straps on our sandals. 

I know they're back and all up on Celine runways and such, but I tried on the Gizeh and Arizonas at Nordstrom and they are so wide looking. They're comfortable, yes, but they're so unfeminine. I think the Gizeh would work in the pearly white color, but I don't know... I think they make me look frumpy.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

They look good on other people though. I think I prefer the classic Dr. Scholl's exercise sandal over these.


----------



## Greentea

I'm a fan!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I loved Birkenstocks when I was in 4th-6th grade, and obsessed over getting a real pair forever. I finally got a real pair when I was in 6th grade, the ones with the backstraps because we had to have straps on our sandals.
> 
> I know they're back and all up on Celine runways and such, but I tried on the Gizeh and Arizonas at Nordstrom and they are so wide looking. They're comfortable, yes, but they're so unfeminine. I think the Gizeh would work in the pearly white color, but I don't know... I think they make me look frumpy.



They come in Narrow width, that's the one I got, it's not a dainty pair of sandals, but they don't feel like a brick block on my feet either.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

HiromiT said:


> What colour did you get? I got black Arizonas and am toying with the idea of white ones too. But with double straps, that's a lot of white on the foot! Maybe I should try white Madrids....



I got them in black with black buckles, actually got them from Nordstrom Rack a little cheaper than regular price, $69.  I don't like white shoes in general, so I knew I wouldn't wear them in white!


----------



## Mia Bella

HiromiT said:


> I jumped on the bandwagon too and after they lose their moment, I'll wear them to schlep around in the backyard.  These pics are helpful, thanks OP!
> 
> The blog "les anti-modernes" has a post on how to make Birkies stylish:
> http://www.lesantimodernes.com/2014/03/foundations-chic-guide-to-wearing.html



*Hiromi!!!* 

I randomly clicked this thread as I was surfing on my phone & brushing my teeth (lol) and never in a million years would I have thought I'd be interested in a pair of Birks (they seem too _earthy_ to me) until I saw Ashley Olsen's pic via your link. So now I've got some black, oiled leather Gizehs on their way to me! Her style is pretty minimalist and monochromatic like mine so it was nice to see them worn simply and in that way. 

Also, did the IM Holdens give you comfy sandal fever? 

*AmeeLVSBags:* Thanks for the inspo!


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> *Hiromi!!!*
> 
> I randomly clicked this thread as I was surfing on my phone & brushing my teeth (lol) and never in a million years would I have thought I'd be interested in a pair of Birks (they seem too _earthy_ to me) until I saw Ashley Olsen's pic via your link. So now I've got some black, oiled leather Gizehs on their way to me! Her style is pretty minimalist and monochromatic like mine so it was nice to see them worn simply and in that way.
> 
> Also, did the IM Holdens give you comfy sandal fever?
> 
> *AmeeLVSBags:* Thanks for the inspo!



Hello dear  Mia 

I giggled about how you "multitask" cuz I do the same in the mornings.  Just gotta squeeze  in a little tpf time whenever possible. 

Yay, congrats on the  Gizehs! They're my favourite Birkie style and I think they'll be the perfect foil to your minimalist yet edgy  ensembles (heck, you could make even a burlap sack look good!). In black, they're less earthy than taupe or brown. I wish I can wear the Gizehs but I can't do  in-between toe straps (bought a pair but returned them).

How did you know the  Holdens started my craze?  I had to pass on those since I can't figure out my  size before buying online. Are you tempted by those too?


----------



## gymangel812

Mia Bella said:


> *Hiromi!!!*
> 
> I randomly clicked this thread as I was surfing on my phone & brushing my teeth (lol) and never in a million years would I have thought I'd be interested in a pair of Birks (they seem too _earthy_ to me) until I saw Ashley Olsen's pic via your link. So now I've got some black, oiled leather Gizehs on their way to me! Her style is pretty minimalist and monochromatic like mine so it was nice to see them worn simply and in that way.
> 
> Also, did the IM Holdens give you comfy sandal fever?
> 
> *AmeeLVSBags:* Thanks for the inspo!


lol i thought the exact same thing about not liking them and then seeing the ashley olsen pic.. i haven't decided if i will buy them yet though.


----------



## Mia Bella

HiromiT said:


> Hello dear  Mia
> 
> I giggled about how you "multitask" cuz I do the same in the mornings.  Just gotta squeeze  in a little tpf time whenever possible.
> 
> Yay, congrats on the  Gizehs! They're my favourite Birkie style and I think they'll be the perfect foil to your minimalist yet edgy  ensembles (heck, you could make even a burlap sack look good!). In black, they're less earthy than taupe or brown. I wish I can wear the Gizehs but I can't do  in-between toe straps (bought a pair but returned them).
> 
> How did you know the  Holdens started my craze?  I had to pass on those since I can't figure out my  size before buying online. Are you tempted by those too?



Aw you're so sweet Hiromi, thank you! I hope they look ok, I know they can look a little clunky. I'm a true 8.5 and I read they run large so to be safe I bought the 38s and 39s. 

The IM Holdens are cool but I'm not a fan of slip-on sandals! I'm the opposite of you and prefer toe thongs.  I'm always flitting around and feel like if I wore slip-ons they'd go flying off my feet.  Sucks about the IM sizing problems you're having. IM is the worst when it comes to that, I don't get it!!



gymangel812 said:


> lol i thought the exact same thing about not liking them and then seeing the ashley olsen pic.. i haven't decided if i will buy them yet though.



Haha. It's so funny how such a simple picture could change our outlook. I shall report back when I get mine tomorrow!


----------



## gymangel812

Mia Bella said:


> Aw you're so sweet Hiromi, thank you! I hope they look ok, I know they can look a little clunky. I'm a true 8.5 and I read they run large so to be safe I bought the 38s and 39s.
> 
> The IM Holdens are cool but I'm not a fan of slip-on sandals! I'm the opposite of you and prefer toe thongs.  I'm always flitting around and feel like if I wore slip-ons they'd go flying off my feet.  Sucks about the IM sizing problems you're having. IM is the worst when it comes to that, I don't get it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. It's so funny how such a simple picture could change our outlook. I shall report back when I get mine tomorrow!


i just bought them


----------



## Mia Bella

gymangel812 said:


> i just bought them



Haha! The allure of an all-around comfortable and possibly stylish () sandal was too strong for you too, eh? 
Did you get them online or at a store? If in store, how's the sizing?
If online, what did you do about sizing? I'm so excited to get mine!

What color did you get? 

Ok I'm done with the questions


----------



## gymangel812

Mia Bella said:


> Haha! The allure of an all-around comfortable and possibly stylish () sandal was too strong for you too, eh?
> Did you get them online or at a store? If in store, how's the sizing?
> If online, what did you do about sizing? I'm so excited to get mine!
> 
> What color did you get?
> 
> Ok I'm done with the questions


yeah the comfort + stylish (ish? lol my bf is going to kill me, he already hates flip flops and most sandals) did me in, plus they not that much $$ and i live in sandals when it's warm enough to wear them and these seem more supportive than most sandals & flip flops.

i too got the oiled black leather, figured they must look better than the fake leather. and wanted an understated, easy to match color. 

i got them from zappos, hopefully will have the saturday. i went by the blog posted + zappos reviews and sized down and went with the narrow ones. 

can't wait to be twinsiez


----------



## LVlover01

I've always had a hard time with blistering in regular flip flops so last summer I went and bought myself a pair of golden brown gizeh's and I'm so in love with them! I know I'll have them for years to come. Plus the golden brown is a nice neutral colour that I can pair with anything


----------



## Mia Bella

gymangel812 said:


> yeah the comfort + stylish (ish? lol my bf is going to kill me, he already hates flip flops and most sandals) did me in, plus they not that much $$ and i live in sandals when it's warm enough to wear them and these seem more supportive than most sandals & flip flops.
> 
> i too got the oiled black leather, figured they must look better than the fake leather. and wanted an understated, easy to match color.
> 
> i got them from zappos, hopefully will have the saturday. i went by the blog posted + zappos reviews and sized down and went with the narrow ones.
> 
> can't wait to be twinsiez



Haha stylish-ish...! I got mine at Zappos too. 

 I hope they work for both of us and then we'll definitely be shoe twinsies!  The oiled black leather is such a pretty looking matte black and I agree about the Birko-flor (faux leather) ones. I will always get real leather vs faux just for comfort and quality. The extra $$ is always worth it. 

I went with the 38R and 39R. I'm thinking the 38Rs will do the trick but I had to be safe and get both sizes. Good luck to you, I hope they work out! And for me too


----------



## BagsNBaubles

gymangel812 said:


> yeah the comfort + stylish (ish? lol my bf is going to kill me, he already hates flip flops and most sandals) did me in, plus they not that much $$ and i live in sandals when it's warm enough to wear them and these seem more supportive than most sandals & flip flops.
> 
> i too got the oiled black leather, figured they must look better than the fake leather. and wanted an understated, easy to match color.
> 
> i got them from zappos, hopefully will have the saturday. i went by the blog posted + zappos reviews and sized down and went with the narrow ones.
> 
> can't wait to be twinsiez



Oh my gosh I'm so glad you pointed out about the faux leather! I just ordered a pair of the Mayari style from Nordstrom (inspired by Sea of Shoes - hers look quite feminine) but I didn't realize birko-flor meant synthetic leather. I guess in my excitement I skipped reading the description  They're supposed to arrive on Monday but it looks like they'll be going back, I'll check Zappos for the genuine leather version.


----------



## Mia Bella

My Gizehs are in! 
I'm a true 8.5 and I read that these run large so to be safe I bought a 38R & 39R. 
The 39Rs fit perfectly!! I bought mine via Zappos and in the drop-down menu when you choose your size, the US Womens sizing was spot on for me. 

These are really lightweight and they're pretty darn comfy right out of the box. I tried out a bunch of different outfits to get a feel for styling and here are a couple of them


----------



## gymangel812

Mia Bella said:


> My Gizehs are in!
> I'm a true 8.5 and I read that these run large so to be safe I bought a 38R & 39R.
> The 39Rs fit perfectly!! I bought mine via Zappos and in the drop-down menu when you choose your size, the US Womens sizing was spot on for me.
> 
> These are really lightweight and they're pretty darn comfy right out of the box. I tried out a bunch of different outfits to get a feel for styling and here are a couple of them


ooh they look great on you!!! i love the way you styled them

i can't wait to get mine, although i don't think it will be until monday or tuesday... so much for overnight shipping (it's only coming from 1 state away) but now i'm worried mine will be too small though


----------



## Mia Bella

gymangel812 said:


> ooh they look great on you!!! i love the way you styled them
> 
> i can't wait to get mine, although i don't think it will be until monday or tuesday... so much for overnight shipping (it's only coming from 1 state away) but now i'm worried mine will be too small though



Thank you! 

If you're really worried that they'll be too small, maybe you should buy the next size up right now via Zappos. That's what I'd do if I was in your shoes but I'm a spaz and hate to wait so that might just be me.  This way they'll both probably arrive one day apart. 

If you wait until your current sandals arrive and they end up being too small, you'll most likely have to wait 2 days (ordering day (after 12pm), the next day, then delivery day) for the next pair to arrive. 

Sending you good luck either way!


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> My Gizehs are in!
> I'm a true 8.5 and I read that these run large so to be safe I bought a 38R & 39R.
> The 39Rs fit perfectly!! I bought mine via Zappos and in the drop-down menu when you choose your size, the US Womens sizing was spot on for me.
> 
> These are really lightweight and they're pretty darn comfy right out of the box. I tried out a bunch of different outfits to get a feel for styling and here are a couple of them



Mamma Mia! I knew you would style them perfectly!!  Nothing earthy or hippie-dippie about these ensembles at all. Thanks for the inspo.


----------



## Mia Bella

HiromiT said:


> Mamma Mia! I knew you would style them perfectly!!  Nothing earthy or hippie-dippie about these ensembles at all. Thanks for the inspo.



 Thank you dear *Hiromi*! I'm glad I was able to de-hippiefy them. Haha 
Do you have yours already?? I'd love to know how you style yours.  Also, I know you said you were thinking about white Arizonas and I bet they'd be pretty cute, especially with the fab clothes I know you have. They'd be very Kate Moss-esque (from that pic via the link you shared!)


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you dear *Hiromi*! I'm glad I was able to de-hippiefy them. Haha
> Do you have yours already?? I'd love to know how you style yours.  Also, I know you said you were thinking about white Arizonas and I bet they'd be pretty cute, especially with the fab clothes I know you have. They'd be very Kate Moss-esque (from that pic via the link you shared!)



Yes, I have mine cuz I bought them in-store last month but hadn't thought too specifically about how to style them. My only idea was to pair with black or dark skinny jeans/pants and a sleek blazer or Helmut kinetic cardie. But I'm planning to get a pair of white slim BF jeans, so those might work too. Sadly I lack gazelle-like limbs (like yours) so I need to be careful with proportions or risk venturing into frumpy territory! 

As for the white Arizonas, I'm chickening out....they'll look too octogenarian orthopaedic on me.


----------



## schadenfreude

Yay for this thread! Much to my SO's dismay, I am totally on board. So far I've amassed regular black leather Arizonas, black leather Gizehs, and the piece de resistance, the all black Monterey.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I will be checking in here frequently! Thanks so much for the pictures and links.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

schadenfreude said:


> Yay for this thread! Much to my SO's dismay, I am totally on board. So far I've amassed regular black leather Arizonas, black leather Gizehs, and the piece de resistance, the all black Monterey.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I will be checking in here frequently! Thanks so much for the pictures and links.


 
Where did you buy the Monterey from? I prefer that a lot more than Arizonas.


----------



## candiebear

There are a lot of beautiful birks and I'm so happy to see them in style. I'm definitely turning in to a "comfort over fashion" person


----------



## gymangel812

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you!
> 
> If you're really worried that they'll be too small, maybe you should buy the next size up right now via Zappos. That's what I'd do if I was in your shoes but I'm a spaz and hate to wait so that might just be me.  This way they'll both probably arrive one day apart.
> 
> If you wait until your current sandals arrive and they end up being too small, you'll most likely have to wait 2 days (ordering day (after 12pm), the next day, then delivery day) for the next pair to arrive.
> 
> Sending you good luck either way!


i got mine today they fit nicely. i sized down half from my tts (for louboutin, ysl tribute pumps, valentino rockstud flats). so glad i got the narrow, they're still a bit wide but will be fine. finally the weather here is getting warm enough to sandals so i will test drive them tomorrow


----------



## schadenfreude

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Where did you buy the Monterey from? I prefer that a lot more than Arizonas.



It took maybe 4 or 6 weeks for me to find them online! I eventually found a store in Australia called Big Dreams that had them in stock. I paid dearly for them as they were crazy expensive there. In my search I did learn that they will be rereleased this spring and will supposedly be sold at Nordstroms... so that's good. I will be buying a backup pair.


----------



## schadenfreude

I lovelovelove the way Birks are paired with the pieces on James Perse's website...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^Love those, specially the maxi dress.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

schadenfreude said:


> It took maybe 4 or 6 weeks for me to find them online! I eventually found a store in Australia called Big Dreams that had them in stock. I paid dearly for them as they were crazy expensive there. In my search I did learn that they will be rereleased this spring and will supposedly be sold at Nordstroms... so that's good. I will be buying a backup pair.


 
Good to know, I did search for them, but didn't search hard/long enough like you.  I also wasn't sure how much I would wear mine, love the idea, but it's very different than my everyday style, so tried to find a discounted one.


----------



## daisybear

Purchased the Arizonas on a whim and was going to return them.  I really wanted the Isabel Marant Edris, but trying to save money.  This thread makes me rethink returning.  I may have to try the Gizehs.  Lovely pics everybody.


----------



## am2022

i have the celine furkenstocks.. but would get an all black birkenstock once i get a chance... there is a store right across my teenager's school but since 5 other girls carpool with me, i never get the chance to check it out...  I do have a few celine modelling shots that i will share here..


----------



## am2022

here you go!


----------



## am2022

some more!


----------



## am2022

mia - looking so cozy and relaxed... love it!


Mia Bella said:


> My Gizehs are in!
> I'm a true 8.5 and I read that these run large so to be safe I bought a 38R & 39R.
> The 39Rs fit perfectly!! I bought mine via Zappos and in the drop-down menu when you choose your size, the US Womens sizing was spot on for me.
> 
> These are really lightweight and they're pretty darn comfy right out of the box. I tried out a bunch of different outfits to get a feel for styling and here are a couple of them


----------



## saira1214

schadenfreude said:


> It took maybe 4 or 6 weeks for me to find them online! I eventually found a store in Australia called Big Dreams that had them in stock. I paid dearly for them as they were crazy expensive there. *In my search I did learn that they will be rereleased this spring and will supposedly be sold at Nordstroms.*.. so that's good. I will be buying a backup pair.



Thanks for the tip! I'll definitely keep a look-out. If I were to do Birkenstocks (I'm trying to resist) this is a style I'd consider.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love my Birkenstocks and I've been wearing them since I was in middle school, but I would never call them chic.


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Ha! True. The silhouette is refreshing though, especially when paired with simple, streamlined pieces.


----------



## schadenfreude

I'm realllllly liking them with the distressed black skinnies.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I bought a pair of black Gizeh sandals from Nordstrom Rack. I'm a 8.5 and got a 38. I'm also nervous about looking clunky but these pictures are very helpful! My poor feet need a break and these will be perfect


----------



## StarBrite310

I just bought two pairs of the Arizona style  One in the Taupe Suede soft footbed and then I have two black pairs coming in regular footbed since soft wasn't made in either version. One in Hunter Black leather, which I had to track down from a store in Kansas since this leather is no longer being made (I like that it has black buckles though more than the ones out today with silver) and also one in black Birko Flor. I know these ones are "vegan" leather, but I want to compare both and see which I think feel and look better on my feet. I'm sure I will prefer the leather ones lol.

But I just love seeing all these photos! It makes Birkenstocks look really cool


----------



## authenticplease

I have been peeking in here and LOVE the ways the lovely tPF ladies are styling these!  I have always been antiBirkenstocks for myself but they have started to grow on me......then the Olsens in the airport photo showed up......eeeek!

I can't get the. Gizehs out of my head for summer


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> One in Hunter Black leather, which I had to track down from a store in Kansas since this leather is no longer being made (I like that it has black buckles though more than the ones out today with silver) and also one in black Birko Flor.



Black buckles?? I googled. I love. Naturally they are essentially sold out.


----------



## saira1214

schadenfreude said:


> It took maybe 4 or 6 weeks for me to find them online! I eventually found a store in Australia called Big Dreams that had them in stock. I paid dearly for them as they were crazy expensive there. In my search I did learn that they will be rereleased this spring and will supposedly be sold at Nordstroms... so that's good. I will be buying a backup pair.




How is the sizing? True to size? I am a 6/6.5 with wide-ish feet. Should info with the 6.5?


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> Black buckles?? I googled. I love. Naturally they are essentially sold out.


What size are you? I called Birkenstock and they recommended some of their stockists throughout the US. After calling a bunch of places, I eventually found my size here and they are on sale: http://www.footprints.com/product/birkenstock_arizona_hunter_black_leather/9

Perhaps they still have your size and width? The lady who helped me over the phone was very nice, so you might want to call and see 

The Birko Flor also have the black buckles and I received them yesterday. To me they seem very nice even though they aren't real leather. I am eager to see the Hunter ones when I receive them next week to compare. I will make sure to take a photo comparing both and post it in this thread. I wonder which I will prefer because seriously, the Birko Flor seem fine. Dunno how long faux leather would last though.


----------



## schadenfreude

saira1214 said:


> How is the sizing? True to size? I am a 6/6.5 with wide-ish feet. Should info with the 6.5?




I feel like the Monterey is a little larger than other Birks, which is weird. I am a wide-ish 9, usually take 39 or 40 in Euro shoes, always 39 in Birks (regular width). I got the Monterey in 39 also. I haven't tried it in a 38 so not sure if that would be better. I'm sure my feel will swell when it gets hot so the 39 might end up working just fine.


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> What size are you? I called Birkenstock and they recommended some of their stockists throughout the US. After calling a bunch of places, I eventually found my size here and they are on sale: http://www.footprints.com/product/birkenstock_arizona_hunter_black_leather/9
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they still have your size and width? The lady who helped me over the phone was very nice, so you might want to call and see
> 
> 
> 
> The Birko Flor also have the black buckles and I received them yesterday. To me they seem very nice even though they aren't real leather. I am eager to see the Hunter ones when I receive them next week to compare. I will make sure to take a photo comparing both and post it in this thread. I wonder which I will prefer because seriously, the Birko Flor seem fine. Dunno how long faux leather would last though.




Oh hey, look at that! I wonder why they didn't come up in my search. Cool! I'll order them, although I admit this Birks thing is getting out of hand!! 

Did you get patent or regular Birko-Flor? I had a pair of patent BF Gizehs and wasn't a fan. But then I don't like patent anything.


----------



## saira1214

schadenfreude said:


> I feel like the Monterey is a little larger than other Birks, which is weird. I am a wide-ish 9, usually take 39 or 40 in Euro shoes, always 39 in Birks (regular width). I got the Monterey in 39 also. I haven't tried it in a 38 so not sure if that would be better. I'm sure my feel will swell when it gets hot so the 39 might end up working just fine.




Ok great! Thank you. I'll try out the 6.


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> Oh hey, look at that! I wonder why they didn't come up in my search. Cool! I'll order them, although I admit this Birks thing is getting out of hand!!
> 
> Did you get patent or regular Birko-Flor? I had a pair of patent BF Gizehs and wasn't a fan. But then I don't like patent anything.



So I take it Footprints has your size in stock in the Hunter Black leather? YAY! 

The Birko Flors, which I ordered from Zappos, are the regular ones, not patent. I'm also not a fan of patent either.


----------



## lulilu

schadenfreude said:


> I'm realllllly liking them with the distressed black skinnies.



The pants long and bunched up is my favorite look -- kind of like some of the Celine styling.  I have loose black Celine pants and bought stone colored Celine birks to go with them.


----------



## duna

Mia Bella said:


> My Gizehs are in!
> I'm a true 8.5 and I read that these run large so to be safe I bought a 38R & 39R.
> The 39Rs fit perfectly!! I bought mine via Zappos and in the drop-down menu when you choose your size, the US Womens sizing was spot on for me.
> 
> These are really lightweight and they're pretty darn comfy right out of the box. I tried out a bunch of different outfits to get a feel for styling and here are a couple of them




You look great with these outfits and the Birkys: you remind me of my daughters who both wear this style in the summer!

I've been wearing them for the last 20 years, Arizonas and similar.....but only at home as slippers, lol!


----------



## Jenniedel

Here's my look today: totally comfy with my Sofia Birko-Flor variety white. Complements my lavender nailpolish


----------



## StarBrite310

As promised, I wanted to show a side by side comparison with the Hunter Black Leather Arizona Birks, which I received today, and the Birko Flor ("vegan leather") Arizona Birks that I received last week.

Obviously I am only keeping one being it's the same color and I'm pretty sure I'm keeping the leather ones.

FYI: These are 38 Narrows and I generally wear a 7 1/2 shoe, sometimes a 7, depending on brand and style.

Now from a distance, these two shoes look the same. However, when you feel them and look at the details up close, you can see there are major differences. Also, the weight of the leather ones are much more substantial than the Birko Flor, but not in a bad way where they are too heavy on the feet. They just feel better made, even though there is only a $30 difference between the two. (I did manage to get the Hunter ones on sale for $99 though.)

In terms of the feel, the leather ones are smooth, thick and seem to be more manageable, like they will mold to the feet better in the long run. It also feels like it will stretch more, which is a given considering we are comparing real leather to faux. 

Color wise, the leather ones are a bit darker and more shiny, but of course the flash on the camera brings out the shine more. In person, it's not THAT shiny, but there is no argument that the Birko Flor ones are more a matte color than the Hunter Leather version.

In the end, leather is probably the way to go here, although I must say if I didn't have the leather ones in my possession, the Birko Flor ones really do seem perfectly fine. 

By the way, underneath the Birko Flor is a felt material, while the leather ones is just the underside of real leather.

Hope this helps anyone deciding between real leather and "vegan" leather  I will try and take some photos of me wearing both by tomorrow. 

*HUNTER LEATHER*







*BIRKO FLOR*







HUNTER LEATHER (L), BIRKO FLOR (R)


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> As promised, I wanted to show a side by side comparison with the Hunter Black Leather Arizona Birks, which I received today, and the Birko Flor ("vegan leather") Arizona Birks that I received last week.



Thank you for the detailed review! I was actually holding off on ordering the Hunters until you reported back... they look great. Off to order them now -- also have you to thank for the source! 



lulilu said:


> The pants long and bunched up is my favorite look -- kind of like some of the Celine styling.  I have loose black Celine pants and bought stone colored Celine birks to go with them.



I'm all over this too! I ordered the Palazzo pant from Zara as well as the Hutton pant from Need Supply. Hopefully one (or both???) will work. Bonus, they'll be good work pants in the disgusting summer here.


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> Thank you for the detailed review! I was actually holding off on ordering the Hunters until you reported back... they look great. Off to order them now -- also have you to thank for the source!



Yay, go for it! You are going to love them! The Birko Flors are now packed up ready to be returned and the Hunter Leather ones are now in my closet 

I do find that I am able to put the top buckle on 3 and the bottom buckle on 3 for the leather ones where they are still tight enough on, but for the Birko Flor I had to make it 3 on top and 4 on bottom. With suede, both are on 4. 

:weird: lol


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Ok after getting the first pair stolen off my porch :cry: my birk order finally arrived! I'm definitely going to exchange for the black oiled leather version but I can't tell if this is the right size. Do these look way too narrow? I don't have narrow feet but I ordered the narrow because I just got too confused by the sizing and thinking that they ran really wide


----------



## StarBrite310

BagsNBaubles said:


> Ok after getting the first pair stolen off my porch :cry: my birk order finally arrived! I'm definitely going to exchange for the black oiled leather version but I can't tell if this is the right size. Do these look way too narrow? I don't have narrow feet but I ordered the narrow because I just got too confused by the sizing and thinking that they ran really wide



I do feel they look a little too narrow for your feet and that your toes seem a bit too far up and close to the edge.

Maybe buy the regular width too and compare both


----------



## Mia Bella

schadenfreude said:


> Yay for this thread! Much to my SO's dismay, I am totally on board. So far I've amassed regular black leather Arizonas, black leather Gizehs, and the piece de resistance, the all black Monterey.  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I will be checking in here frequently! Thanks so much for the pictures and links.



The Montereys are awesome!!! Great find, lucky girl. 



gymangel812 said:


> i got mine today they fit nicely. i sized down half from my tts (for louboutin, ysl tribute pumps, valentino rockstud flats). so glad i got the narrow, they're still a bit wide but will be fine. finally the weather here is getting warm enough to sandals so i will test drive them tomorrow



Yes! So glad they worked out for you! Shoe twins til the end. 



amacasa said:


> here you go!



Ama!!! I love all of these shots. 



amacasa said:


> mia - looking so cozy and relaxed... love it!



Thanks lady!  So glad to see you bringing the fab up into this thread!


----------



## Mia Bella

StarBrite310 said:


> I just bought two pairs of the Arizona style  One in the Taupe Suede soft footbed and then I have two black pairs coming in regular footbed since soft wasn't made in either version. One in Hunter Black leather, which I had to track down from a store in Kansas since this leather is no longer being made (I like that it has black buckles though more than the ones out today with silver) and also one in black Birko Flor. I know these ones are "vegan" leather, but I want to compare both and see which I think feel and look better on my feet. I'm sure I will prefer the leather ones lol.
> 
> But I just love seeing all these photos! It makes Birkenstocks look really cool



Are the taupe suedes more of a grey and less of a tan?? I'm thinking about the Arizonas in a light grey color, hopefully in leather as I'm not partial to faux. 



duna said:


> You look great with these outfits and the Birkys: you remind me of my daughters who both wear this style in the summer!
> 
> I've been wearing them for the last 20 years, Arizonas and similar.....but only at home as slippers, lol!



Why thank you! Sounds like you have been far into the loop before us all  Your Arizonas need to jailbreak and have a fun time out on the town. 



Jenniedel said:


> Here's my look today: totally comfy with my Sofia Birko-Flor variety white. Complements my lavender nailpolish
> View attachment 2571902



Cute! So Springy!



schadenfreude said:


> I'm realllllly liking them with the distressed black skinnies.


----------



## StarBrite310

Mia Bella said:


> Are the taupe suedes more of a grey and less of a tan?? I'm thinking about the Arizonas in a light grey color, hopefully in leather as I'm not partial to faux.



Honestly, they are more on the taupe/beige side, and not really grey. There was another color I saw online, I believe it's called Stone, that to me looked more grey. I dunno if it comes in real leather though. The taupe color is nice, but yes definitely in the beige family with a hint of grey I should say.


----------



## schadenfreude

Off to confuse and traumatize patrons at a snooty sushi restaurant in Scottsdale! 

It is super annoying how the sizing is not consistent. These are a little large and even required extra holes in the straps. That's a first for me.


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> View attachment 2573811
> 
> Off to confuse and traumatize patrons at a snooty sushi restaurant in Scottsdale!
> 
> It is super annoying how the sizing is not consistent. These are a little large and even required extra holes in the straps. That's a first for me.



Oooh which ones are these? 

And yes sizing is very inconsistent. My suede ones fit a tad smaller in length (which is perfect) than my new leather ones. It's annoying to me but I can't do anything about the leather ones since as you know they are sold out everywhere and I was lucky to even find a pair!


----------



## HiromiT

schadenfreude said:


> View attachment 2573811
> 
> Off to confuse and traumatize patrons at a snooty sushi restaurant in Scottsdale!
> 
> It is super annoying how the sizing is not consistent. These are a little large and even required extra holes in the straps. That's a first for me.


Love this!


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> Oooh which ones are these?



The all black Montereys!


----------



## schadenfreude

HiromiT said:


> Love this!




Thanks!


----------



## Winterbaby

Some pics.


----------



## Winterbaby

.


----------



## Winterbaby

These are from zara.


----------



## Winterbaby

More


----------



## schadenfreude

Montereys again!


----------



## Mia Bella

schadenfreude said:


> View attachment 2575112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montereys again!





schadenfreude said:


> View attachment 2573811
> 
> Off to confuse and traumatize patrons at a snooty sushi restaurant in Scottsdale!
> 
> It is super annoying how the sizing is not consistent. These are a little large and even required extra holes in the straps. That's a first for me.



 

Where'd you go out to eat? I just have to take a guess...was it Roka Akor?  



Winterbaby said:


> More



Man, the white ones are growing on me.


----------



## schadenfreude

Mia Bella said:


> Where'd you go out to eat? I just have to take a guess...was it Roka Akor?




Ding ding ding! You, my dear, are the winner.


----------



## lulilu

Winterbaby said:


> .



Can anyone ID the blouse?  I have pants like this to wear with my birk-style shoes.  tia


----------



## Mia Bella

schadenfreude said:


> Ding ding ding! You, my dear, are the winner.



Haha! Roka can be pretty snooty but oh my gosh it's one of mine and DH's favorite restaurants. The food is undeniably good so we put up with the Scottsdale scenesters to eat there. The Scottsdalien women  throwing shade are some of my favorites. 

You looked way cute so I'm sure you had some jealous side-eyes while you were there. Hope you had fun!


----------



## DesigningStyle

I was shocked when I saw this thread!  I have been wearing Birkinstocks for 31 years!  And while I always considered them earthy-chic I didn't think anyone else did.


----------



## HiromiT

I love these!


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> Montereys again!



Did your Hunters come yet?


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> Did your Hunters come yet?




Haha. Yes. They're nice, I love the black buckles. The leather is a little matte compared to my other leather Birks. But... They dyed my feet green/black!!! Looked like ginormous bruises on both feet! Now I've got to figure out how to avoid the color transfer...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

schadenfreude said:


> Haha. Yes. They're nice, I love the black buckles. The leather is a little matte compared to my other leather Birks. But... They dyed my feet green/black!!! Looked like ginormous bruises on both feet! Now I've got to figure out how to avoid the color transfer...


 
Do you put a lot of lotion on your feet?


----------



## rdgldy

Broke down and bought the Zara black ones-didn't think I'd do it!


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> Haha. Yes. They're nice, I love the black buckles. The leather is a little matte compared to my other leather Birks. But... They dyed my feet green/black!!! Looked like ginormous bruises on both feet! Now I've got to figure out how to avoid the color transfer...



The Hunters dyed your feet??  Mine didn't, yet at least lol.

I'm sure that will go away the more you wear them though.

But yes, the black buckles are awesome cuz it matches both gold and silver jewelry/purse hardware. Do your other leather ones have silver buckles? Seems like every season there is a new color. My Taupe suede ones have a copper buckle but I think last year they were made with more of a pewter buckle.


----------



## Jahpson

HiromiT said:


> I love these!



Those are really cute


----------



## in paris

Excuse me for kind of butting in but does anybody have one of the high arch models?

It seems there are very few left, but there are some taupe suede Arizonas that I have my eye on I have a _very_ high arch and would be tickled pink if they truly were that supportive -- and looked somewhat trendy to boot 

And do people size up or down if they're a half size? I'm a U.S. 6.5-7 and have found that generally sizing up fits my arch better in most shoes/boots, but I don't want these to make me look like bozo.

TIA!

(I've been avidly lurking on this thread since it started!)


----------



## StarBrite310

in paris said:


> Excuse me for kind of butting in&#8230; but does anybody have one of the high arch models?
> 
> It seems there are very few left, but there are some taupe suede Arizonas that I have my eye on&#8230; I have a _very_ high arch and would be tickled pink if they truly were that supportive -- and looked somewhat trendy to boot
> 
> And do people size up or down if they're a half size? I'm a U.S. 6.5-7 and have found that generally sizing up fits my arch better in most shoes/boots, but I don't want these to make me look like bozo.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> (I've been avidly lurking on this thread since it started!)



I have never tried the high arch ones, but I'm sure they are great. I have the Taupe suede ones in the soft footbed and it truly is way softer than the normal ones. Give the high arch ones a try! If you see them on Zappos, it's very easy to return or exchange.

Regarding sizing, I am generally a 7.5 in most shoes and sometimes I wear a 7 depending. I am a 38 in Birkenstocks, but I buy the narrow ones because I have extremely narrow feet. Hope this helps!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I wear mostly 6.5 and bought my arizonas in 36 narrow and I love the fit. I don't exactly what leather it's called, since I got it without a box from Nordstrom Rack, it's matt black leather with black buckles. I haven't had any issue with color rubbing off on my feet and I have been wearing mine almost everyday (mostly at home) since I bought it.


----------



## in paris

StarBrite310 said:


> I have never tried the high arch ones, but I'm sure they are great. I have the Taupe suede ones in the soft footbed and it truly is way softer than the normal ones. Give the high arch ones a try! If you see them on Zappos, it's very easy to return or exchange.
> 
> Regarding sizing, I am generally a 7.5 in most shoes and sometimes I wear a 7 depending. I am a 38 in Birkenstocks, but I buy the narrow ones because I have extremely narrow feet. Hope this helps!


You are lovely! Thank you so much!!!

I won't be back in the States for another week-and-a-half, but your post makes me think I'll order both (from Zappos ) the 37 _and_ the 38 in narrow (moi aussi) to greet me on my return. Two days later, I'm off to dog-sit for my dad in Maui and would love to break-in whatever size works there.

I actually think I like, aesthetically, the taupe suede more than white anyways. I am very, very pale with a tendency to blush/burn, and it's a bit kinder on my colouring. White just accentuates how pale I am if that makes sense.

I truly love this thread. I go between L.A. and the cobbles of Belgium, Paris (and other bumpy bits of France) and something both stylish and manoeuvrable is huge!

merci


----------



## saira1214

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I wear mostly 6.5 and bought my arizonas in 36 narrow and I love the fit. I don't exactly what leather it's called, since I got it without a box from Nordstrom Rack, it's matt black leather with black buckles. I haven't had any issue with color rubbing off on my feet and I have been wearing mine almost everyday (mostly at home) since I bought it.




When did you get those? Do they have the black sole as well?


----------



## schadenfreude

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Do you put a lot of lotion on your feet?




Sunscreen...... hmmmm. I'll try them without and see what happens.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

saira1214 said:


> When did you get those? Do they have the black sole as well?


 
I got them two-three weeks ago, they have the regular birkenstock footbed. I wish it was the all black!!


----------



## sis121598

Love this easy, chic style... I'm in!


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> The Hunters dyed your feet??  Mine didn't, yet at least lol.
> 
> I'm sure that will go away the more you wear them though.
> 
> But yes, the black buckles are awesome cuz it matches both gold and silver jewelry/purse hardware. Do your other leather ones have silver buckles? Seems like every season there is a new color. My Taupe suede ones have a copper buckle but I think last year they were made with more of a pewter buckle.


 
The blacked out Monterey is on the left, the regular black leather soft footbed Arizona is in the middle, and the Hunters are on the right. The soft footbed Arizonas have a sort of worn pewter look, very unobtrusive as I have no problem wearing them with gold jewelry/bag hardware.


----------



## rdgldy

my Zara pair-nice departure from heels!


----------



## chessmont

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2586968
> 
> my Zara pair-nice departure from heels!



Those are so cool- love the hardware


----------



## rdgldy

chessmont said:


> Those are so cool- love the hardware


thanks!!


----------



## d-girl1011

Just bought a pair of white on white Arizonas. I'm going to wear them with cuffed med blue denim and my usual red pedi.


----------



## Jenniedel

Mia Bella said:


> Cute! So Springy!




Thank you!


----------



## ryrybaby12

DesigningStyle said:


> I was shocked when I saw this thread!  I have been wearing Birkinstocks for 31 years!  And while I always considered them earthy-chic I didn't think anyone else did.


Me too....guess they are in again...always been "in" in my book!


----------



## Greentea

d-girl1011 said:


> Just bought a pair of white on white Arizonas. I'm going to wear them with cuffed med blue denim and my usual red pedi.



This this this! I want to do the same!


----------



## saintgermain

Birkenstocks hurt my feet, the back heel part gets rubbed and poked by the hard heel cup. Wondering if that's normal and part of the process of breaking new ones in or if I just have a foot shape that doesn't work for birks?


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

saintgermain said:


> Birkenstocks hurt my feet, the back heel part gets rubbed and poked by the hard heel cup. Wondering if that's normal and part of the process of breaking new ones in or if I just have a foot shape that doesn't work for birks?



Mine did take some breaking in, after which they were perfectly shaped to my foot. That's the beauty of Birks and why they are so comfy! But it also sounds like maybe you are trying on shoes that are too short. Maybe try on a larger size but in narrow width? If not, the heel cup will wear down with use.


----------



## saintgermain

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> Mine did take some breaking in, after which they were perfectly shaped to my foot. That's the beauty of Birks and why they are so comfy! But it also sounds like maybe you are trying on shoes that are too short. Maybe try on a larger size but in narrow width? If not, the heel cup will wear down with use.



Thank you for the helpful reply! They are too much work for me to deal with- just wanted to see if maybe I have fluke feet or if others feel the same. I think I'll just stick with my un-trendy and boring flip flops or rainbows


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> Mine did take some breaking in, after which they were perfectly shaped to my foot. That's the beauty of Birks and why they are so comfy! But it also sounds like maybe you are trying on shoes that are too short. Maybe try on a larger size but in narrow width? If not, the heel cup will wear down with use.



How long would you say the breaking in took? I've been wearing my Gizehs around the house 4-5 times and they are still very stiff. I hope they start softening and shaping soon!


----------



## d-girl1011

saintgermain said:


> Birkenstocks hurt my feet, the back heel part gets rubbed and poked by the hard heel cup. Wondering if that's normal and part of the process of breaking new ones in or if I just have a foot shape that doesn't work for birks?



sounds like u are wearing a size too small. you should have about half an inch there - the heel should not fit perfectly into that area without room to spare. go to a proper birk shop and get fitted correctly.


----------



## saintgermain

d-girl1011 said:


> sounds like u are wearing a size too small. you should have about half an inch there - the heel should not fit perfectly into that area without room to spare. go to a proper birk shop and get fitted correctly.



Thank you, that is helpful. I'll check it out the next time I"m at the mall


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> How long would you say the breaking in took? I've been wearing my Gizehs around the house 4-5 times and they are still very stiff. I hope they start softening and shaping soon!






I got mine a couple of years ago, so I don't remember exactly how long, but I don't recall it taking a particularly long time. I walk a lot, though, so it might have happened quicker for me than other people.


----------



## brae

What is the difference between Black Oiled Leather and Black Amalfi Leather? What the heck is Amalfi? 

I knew this thread would be trouble before I clicked on it. I have always stayed away from Birkenstocks but these pictures are very convincing.


----------



## HiromiT

Love these! Wish I knew about them before they sold out.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

HiromiT said:


> Love these! Wish I knew about them before they sold out.


 
Check JCrew website, they are cheaper on jcrew than NAT, too.


----------



## saira1214

HiromiT said:


> Love these! Wish I knew about them before they sold out.





AmeeLVSBags said:


> Check JCrew website, they are cheaper on jcrew than NAT, too.



The ones on Jcrew are ever so slightly different. The difference is in the buckles, but yeah, they are in stock and cheaper.


----------



## HiromiT

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Check JCrew website, they are cheaper on jcrew than NAT, too.





saira1214 said:


> The ones on Jcrew are ever so slightly different. The difference is in the buckles, but yeah, they are in stock and cheaper.



Thank you thank you!! I ordered them. The J Crew ones have silver buckles instead of white but close enough  and price is much better.


----------



## saira1214

HiromiT said:


> Thank you thank you!! I ordered them. The J Crew ones have silver buckles instead of white but close enough  and price is much better.



Congrats!! I ordered the white pair from Jcrew, but am debating as to whether or not I should have gotten the silver pair. Hmmmm...


----------



## HiromiT

saira1214 said:


> Congrats!! I ordered the white pair from Jcrew, but am debating as to whether or not I should have gotten the silver pair. Hmmmm...


Congrats, I love the white too! They seem to be sold out on the Canadian site.  I was so focused on getting the navy that I forgot to look at all the other colours and just noticed the silver ones -- those are really cool!

ETA: Weird, the white ones are still available but don't show up in my search.


----------



## saira1214

HiromiT said:


> Congrats, I love the white too! They seem to be sold out on the Canadian site.  I was so focused on getting the navy that I forgot to look at all the other colours and just noticed the silver ones -- those are really cool!
> 
> ETA: Weird, the white ones are still available but don't show up in my search.



That is weird. They are sold out in some sizes on NAP, but most are still available.


----------



## Dedestyle

When I first saw these I though ...ehh ... They grew on me and I want a pair !!!  Of course brown or black .... Suggestions


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Dedestyle said:


> When I first saw these I though ...ehh ... They grew on me and I want a pair !!!  Of course brown or black .... Suggestions


 
Depends on your clothes, but I personally chose black with black buckles, they look more edgy less earthy.


----------



## HiromiT

Dedestyle said:


> When I first saw these I though ...ehh ... They grew on me and I want a pair !!!  Of course brown or black .... Suggestions



Yep, it depends on colours that you normally wear. Black is always safe though and more urban than brown.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone nervous about the white soles? Debating because they're so cool!


----------



## HiromiT

Greentea said:


> Anyone nervous about the white soles? Debating because they're so cool!



I couldn't resist the white soles and will deal with scuff marks when they happen. Maybe use a Mr. Clean magic eraser?


----------



## Greentea

HiromiT said:


> I couldn't resist the white soles and will deal with scuff marks when they happen. Maybe use a Mr. Clean magic eraser?



Good idea!


----------



## d-girl1011

Greentea said:


> Anyone nervous about the white soles? Debating because they're so cool!



I got them and they were already dirty from being tried on in store - I am OCD about that sort of stuff so I am returning and getting black on black. I like the way the white looks when new, but they won't look like that for long.


----------



## brae

Got my Birkenstocks in today. Ordered them from Nordstrom. They are the patent white with black (maybe gunmetal) buckles, not as blinding as I thought they would be but I am kind of worried about how they will age.





I feel like these look minimalist and not too earthy in this color combo.


----------



## ChicMa

I love this patent white.i have a fair too.no issues with them. Enjoy now and dont worry about d aging


----------



## AnnaFreud

Hi ladies! Not sure if this is the place to ask this but...I just picked up a pair of Arizonas from Nordstrom Rack for $69. Regular price is listed at $89. On the regular nordstrom site, only the faux leather one is listed as faux. Is there a way to tell which one I got? My receipt says "Arizona Mocha BBuc."  Thanks!


----------



## AnnaFreud

AnnaFreud said:


> Hi ladies! Not sure if this is the place to ask this but...I just picked up a pair of Arizonas from Nordstrom Rack for $69. Regular price is listed at $89. On the regular nordstrom site, only the faux leather one is listed as faux. Is there a way to tell which one I got? My receipt says "Arizona Mocha BBuc."  Thanks!




Sorry, I meant to say only the faux leather one is listed at $89. Oops. Need to proofread.


----------



## star kitty

AnnaFreud said:


> Sorry, I meant to say only the faux leather one is listed at $89. Oops. Need to proofread.



I'm no Birkenstock expert but after looking for some myself I assume the BBuc stands for Birkibuc which would mean their faux leather.


----------



## AnnaFreud

star kitty said:


> I'm no Birkenstock expert but after looking for some myself I assume the BBuc stands for Birkibuc which would mean their faux leather.




Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> I love these!









May I ask,where did you find those , Hiromit ?

I'm waiting for these


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> May I ask,where did you find those , Hiromit ?
> 
> I'm waiting for these



Hi Pollie-Jean -- I found the leopard ones on Google images but have no idea where you would buy them. ETA: I found a pair here and it looks like a German company! http://www.better-walking.com/en/Wo...n-22.html?listtype=search&searchparam=leopard

And some here too: http://www.papillio.de/en/collection-detail.aspx?kid=4327

Love your silver Gizehs! It's my favourite Birk style but my feet don't like thong-style sandals.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Pollie-Jean said:


> May I ask,where did you find those , Hiromit ?
> 
> I'm waiting for these



I love the silver Gizehs! I wore my pair out last year and haven't replaced them yet (but they lasted me a good 3-4 years, which was great). I always jokingly called them my "dress birks" because of the silver, haha. 

It's kind of fun that birks are actually in style this year - I have about 5 or 6 pairs that I've bought over the last 5ish years and love them, but always figured I was just doomed to be out of style (but really, they're so comfortable that I didn't care!). I'm going to treat myself to a new pair this year, but have to decide which ones!


----------



## luvmydiego

Can someone please advise on best way to determine if a regular or narrow fits best? Would most say a regular is best? I can wear the narrow and like the way it looks, but it fits just right around foot. While there is much space on sides of the regular. In a regular shoe I buy regular width not narrow. 

Do most of you that do not wear narrow shoes find the regular a better fit?


----------



## Althea G.

I'm so glad I found this thread! Someone saw me in my red Gizeh sandals and went on about how trendy they are and where did I get them...I was floored! Birkenstocks? Trendy? Of course, they're incredibly comfortable, and I started wearing them a few years ago when I developed plantar fasciitis, so seeing them in style is awesome! This thread is great because now I can find new ways of wearing the few pairs I've got! Thanks for this!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Hi Pollie-Jean -- I found the leopard ones on Google images but have no idea where you would buy them. ETA: I found a pair here and it looks like *a German company!* http://www.better-walking.com/en/Wo...n-22.html?listtype=search&searchparam=leopard
> 
> And some here too: http://www.papillio.de/en/collection-detail.aspx?kid=4327
> 
> Love your silver Gizehs! It's my favourite Birk style but my feet don't like thong-style sandals.


Thank you, HiromiT 
I found these based on your link 












Yes and they are accused in 43 cases (employment law) right now :greengrin:



dmbfiredancer said:


> I love the silver Gizehs! I wore my pair out last year and haven't replaced them yet (but they lasted me a good 3-4 years, which was great). I always jokingly called them my "dress birks" because of the silver, haha.
> 
> It's kind of fun that birks are actually in style this year -* I have about 5 or 6 pairs that I've bought over the last 5ish years *and love them, but always figured I was just doomed to be out of style (but really, they're so comfortable that I didn't care!). I'm going to treat myself to a new pair this year, but have to decide which ones!



I've been wearing Nina Bernert Pantins in summer for years now.She's a designer from switzerland and works with organza in beautiful colors and wood. I got 7 pairs in different styles and colors,but I need a change now !

http://http://www.ninabernert.com/product.php?cid=10


----------



## HiromiT

luvmydiego said:


> Can someone please advise on best way to determine if a regular or narrow fits best? Would most say a regular is best? I can wear the narrow and like the way it looks, but it fits just right around foot. While there is much space on sides of the regular. In a regular shoe I buy regular width not narrow.
> 
> Do most of you that do not wear narrow shoes find the regular a better fit?



I wear regular width shoes but got my Birks in narrow for the snugger fit. I tried on both widths in the same style (Arizona), and narrow looked and felt better. If I didn't compare both, I could've gotten away with the regular but there was a bit of extra space around my foot even after tightening the straps.

Now, I do have another pair arriving next week. I believe these are regular width but I wanted them for their colour combo. I sure hope they'll feel ok but I'm anticipating a bit of slippage. At least they'll look cute though. 

I say go for the pair that feels best and don't let the size label dictate your choice. Maybe your feet are on the narrow end of regular width?


----------



## luvmydiego

HiromiT said:


> I wear regular width shoes but got my Birks in narrow for the snugger fit. I tried on both widths in the same style (Arizona), and narrow looked and felt better. If I didn't compare both, I could've gotten away with the regular but there was a bit of extra space around my foot even after tightening the straps.
> 
> Now, I do have another pair arriving next week. I believe these are regular width but I wanted them for their colour combo. I sure hope they'll feel ok but I'm anticipating a bit of slippage. At least they'll look cute though.
> 
> I say go for the pair that feels best and don't let the size label dictate your choice. Maybe your feet are on the narrow end of regular width?



Thanks so much for the reply. The regular fit exactly how you explain, and like you I am also ordering a regular pair for color combo. I would say my feet are more narrow or straight in shape if that makes sense, but not enough that I buy a narrow in regular shoes. I definitely like the look of the narrow better as the regular has a gap around the toe strap that I worry will be bothersome if the shoes stretch at all in time. 

If it's not too much trouble I would love to hear how the new pair works out for you in regular. I have read many just add extra holes to adjust straps tighter as well.


----------



## HiromiT

luvmydiego said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. The regular fit exactly how you explain, and like you I am also ordering a regular pair for color combo. I would say my feet are more narrow or straight in shape if that makes sense, but not enough that I buy a narrow in regular shoes. I definitely like the look of the narrow better as the regular has a gap around the toe strap that I worry will be bothersome if the shoes stretch at all in time.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble I would love to hear how the new pair works out for you in regular. I have read many just add extra holes to adjust straps tighter as well.



Yes, I'll let you know how the regulars fit! And thanks for the tip on punching extra holes -- I never thought of that.


----------



## HiromiT

The purple&blue is such a fun colour combo! Are you getting them?

Oh wow, tsk tsk Birkenstock! 


Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, HiromiT
> I found these based on your link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and they are accused in 43 cases (employment law) right now :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wearing Nina Bernert Pantins in summer for years now.She's a designer from switzerland and works with organza in beautiful colors and wood. I got 7 pairs in different styles and colors,but I need a change now !
> 
> http://http://www.ninabernert.com/product.php?cid=10


----------



## Althea G.

Just bought a pair of metallic silver Gizehs. Looking forward to the summer now!


----------



## HiromiT

luvmydiego said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. The regular fit exactly how you explain, and like you I am also ordering a regular pair for color combo. I would say my feet are more narrow or straight in shape if that makes sense, but not enough that I buy a narrow in regular shoes. I definitely like the look of the narrow better as the regular has a gap around the toe strap that I worry will be bothersome if the shoes stretch at all in time.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble I would love to hear how the new pair works out for you in regular. I have read many just add extra holes to adjust straps tighter as well.



Hi, I received my other pair of Birks and they're also narrow width! They came from J Crew (their website doesn't specify width) but I compared the specs with my other ones, and they're both narrow. I'm actually glad because the fit is better for me...but I'm sorry I can't be of more help to you. I hope yours work out!


----------



## saira1214

Where are these darn black monterey sandals?


----------



## schadenfreude

Barney's just put some Birks up. They must be exclusive color combos, I haven't seen them elsewhere. Not my jam, but still... BARNEYS is selling BIRKENSTOCKS. Who would have ever thought this day would come!?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

One of the Marshall's near me had a bunch of Birks, green madrid, burgendy turin for $49. They were all large sizes, but it may be worth checking out other marshall's to see if they have other selection.


----------



## AnnaFreud

AmeeLVSBags said:


> One of the Marshall's near me had a bunch of Birks, green madrid, burgendy turin for $49. They were all large sizes, but it may be worth checking out other marshall's to see if they have other selection.




Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## barbee

I jumped on the Birkenstock bandwagon.  Ordered from Zappos, and luckily they had my size.  I have a narrow foot, but of course there were no narrows left; however I have to say the regular width fits beautifully!  Black oiled Gizehs.  Just never thougth I would be buying Birkenstocks!!!  They feel great on feet which are unhappy most of the time.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> I wear regular width shoes but got my Birks in narrow for the snugger fit. I tried on both widths in the same style (Arizona), and narrow looked and felt better. If I didn't compare both, I could've gotten away with the regular but there was a bit of extra space around my foot even after tightening the straps.
> 
> *Now, I do have another pair arriving next week. I believe these are regular width but I wanted them for their colour combo.* I sure hope they'll feel ok but I'm anticipating a bit of slippage. At least they'll look cute though.
> 
> I say go for the pair that feels best and don't let the size label dictate your choice. Maybe your feet are on the narrow end of regular width?



Which will you get, Hiromit ?
My two Gizehs so far (I guess I'll need Arizonas too in the future, because now, after wearing the new ones, my feet remember *how* comfortable Birkenstocks are. How could I forget  













Here's what My Theresa offers right now :

http://www.mytheresa.com/de-de/designers/birkenstock.html?gclid=CNPEj-iGrr4CFdShtAodogIAKA


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Which will you get, Hiromit ?
> My two Gizehs so far (I guess I'll need Arizonas too in the future, because now, after wearing the new ones, my feet remember *how* comfortable Birkenstocks are. How could I forget
> 
> Here's what My Theresa offers right now :
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/de-de/designers/birkenstock.html?gclid=CNPEj-iGrr4CFdShtAodogIAKA



Your purple Gizehs are so fun and, of course, your FS scarf is the perfect complement!

I got these navy suede with white soles and can't wait to wear them with white boyfriend jeans. 

Love how Birk is doing so many colours and patterns but it's terrible for my wallet because I keep wanting to buy more.


----------



## saira1214

I am seriously searching for the Monterey birks and cannot find them. I called Birkenstock and was told that they would be at Nordstroms in May. Since early April, I have been checking Nordstrom.com everyday and never saw them. I called Birkenstock again and I was told that Nordstrom sold out of them! WTH? I have been looking every day religiously. Does anyone know of an alternative place to get them? Apparently they will be restocking in the Fall, but I won't need them then. Hrrrmpphhh.


----------



## dorcast

schadenfreude said:


> Barney's just put some Birks up. They must be exclusive color combos, I haven't seen them elsewhere. Not my jam, but still... BARNEYS is selling BIRKENSTOCKS. Who would have ever thought this day would come!?



I love these, the all silver bottom. I've only seen them at Barneys, but can't bring myself to spend over $ 200 for a pair  Birkenstocks. Though it seems  I've had no problem buying several pairs at lower cost 

http://www.barneys.com/Birkenstock-...ault,pd.html?gclid=CKiXg_H9rr4CFeMF7AodY3sA-g


----------



## schadenfreude

saira1214 said:


> I am seriously searching for the Monterey birks and cannot find them. I called Birkenstock and was told that they would be at Nordstroms in May. Since early April, I have been checking Nordstrom.com everyday and never saw them. I called Birkenstock again and I was told that Nordstrom sold out of them! WTH? I have been looking every day religiously. Does anyone know of an alternative place to get them? Apparently they will be restocking in the Fall, but I won't need them then. Hrrrmpphhh.



That seems weird. They told me the same thing a few months ago.

Well.... don't say I never gave you anything:

http://www.maygraf.com/world/index.php?lang=ENG&list=BLL0101002006


----------



## schadenfreude

Mind you, they are crazy wicked expensive when you order them from Europe -- over $200. But, totally worth it! A less expensive but aesthetically similar option is the all black Haiti model from Birkis. It's all rubber/plastic, but otherwise looks identical to the Monterey. Yes, I have these also.


----------



## saira1214

schadenfreude said:


> That seems weird. They told me the same thing a few months ago.
> 
> Well.... don't say I never gave you anything:
> 
> http://www.maygraf.com/world/index.php?lang=ENG&list=BLL0101002006


Wahooo! Thank you! Hope my regular size 36 fits.


----------



## runningbird

There's no doubt black Birks can look good. Here's a photo I ran across.


----------



## AEGIS

I actually want  pair just bc I think it's time to make sensible shoe choices and support my arches.  I used to make fun of kids who wore these shoes and Tevas...smdh


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Your purple Gizehs are so fun and, of course, your FS scarf is the perfect complement!
> 
> I got these navy suede with white soles and *can't wait to wear them with white boyfriend jeans.*
> 
> Love how Birk is doing so many colours and patterns but it's terrible for my wallet because I keep wanting to buy more.


Wow, suede !!  They are *so *beautiful !
This will be a perfect combination ! 
And yes, the assortment is dangerous ! I'm glad, that I'm content with the 40,-  models so far :greengrin: Your's have been much more expensive, I guess 




runningbird said:


> View attachment 2618230
> 
> 
> There's no doubt black Birks can look good. Here's a photo I ran across.


Love it !


----------



## lazeny

Althea G. said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread! Someone saw me in my red Gizeh sandals and went on about how trendy they are and where did I get them...I was floored! Birkenstocks? Trendy? Of course, they're incredibly comfortable, and I started wearing them a few years ago when I developed plantar fasciitis, so seeing them in style is awesome! This thread is great because now I can find new ways of wearing the few pairs I've got! Thanks for this!



Similar to mine, I started wearing birkenstocks because of my plantar fascitis, I rotate it w/ my crocs rx but I need a breathable and less bulky foot wear to pair w/ shorts and skirts. I have the Sparta in lime green and also in white but my dog chewed on it.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Heads up, I saw some gizehs at the Lakewood NR for $49 (faux leather ones) yesterday. Of course I had to pick up a pair. Wondering if I should keep those or the montereys I just bought two weeks ago.


----------



## Asbogirl

I am so pleased they have become a bit trendy again, although I have been wearing them for the last 20 years or so, as I treated myself to a pair of Heidi Klum black and white jewelled Sapphire Birks about 8 years ago on a trip to Berlin. Hardly worn, they are  rock and roll chic and I am looking forward to getting them out of the box (and their individual cloth bags) and becoming the envy  of the Hoxton hipsters and the Shoreditch set!


----------



## StarBrite310

Does anyone know what the actual price of the all black Gizeh Exquisite is? The style number is 043861 for the regular width, and 043863 for the narrow width, which is what I need.

A store nearby has them in the regular width and told me they are $240!!! Seems a tad steep!!!  I might be able to order narrow, but for that price, I'm just not so sure. They are super duper cute though and seemed to be extremely comfortable. The regular width in fact pretty much fit me, but since I get narrow in the Arizonas, I figure i should stick with the same, right? Or are Gizeh's generally not as wide?


----------



## tb-purselover

StarBrite310 said:


> Does anyone know what the actual price of the all black Gizeh Exquisite is? The style number is 043861 for the regular width, and 043863 for the narrow width, which is what I need.
> 
> A store nearby has them in the regular width and told me they are $240!!! Seems a tad steep!!!  I might be able to order narrow, but for that price, I'm just not so sure. They are super duper cute though and seemed to be extremely comfortable. The regular width in fact pretty much fit me, but since I get narrow in the Arizonas, I figure i should stick with the same, right? Or are Gizeh's generally not as wide?



They were listed on birkenstockusa.com at $180.  But have been sold out for a while.


----------



## StarBrite310

tb-purselover said:


> They were listed on birkenstockusa.com at $180.  But have been sold out for a while.



Omg thank you!!! Is there still a screenshot or cache of this on the site that I could then show the store? Maybe they could match. I had a feeling that $240 was a schmuck charge. Thank god I didn't get them yet.


----------



## tb-purselover

StarBrite310 said:


> Omg thank you!!! Is there still a screenshot or cache of this on the site that I could then show the store? Maybe they could match. I had a feeling that $240 was a schmuck charge. Thank god I didn't get them yet.



All I have is the cache from the Polyvore site:
http://www.polyvore.com/gizeh_black_exquisite_leather_sandals/thing?id=26003394

Good luck!  I hope you get them to price match .


----------



## StarBrite310

tb-purselover said:


> All I have is the cache from the Polyvore site:
> http://www.polyvore.com/gizeh_black_exquisite_leather_sandals/thing?id=26003394
> 
> Good luck!  I hope you get them to price match .



Thank you so much! But hmm, these look like they have some sort of braiding on them. Which would probably make them even more pricey. The ones I want are just plain but I think it's safe to say that there is no way they are $240


----------



## tb-purselover

StarBrite310 said:


> Thank you so much! But hmm, these look like they have some sort of braiding on them. Which would probably make them even more pricey. The ones I want are just plain but I think it's safe to say that there is no way they are $240


Yes, the braiding would make it more pricey because of the time spent making them.  So $240 for the cleaner version is definitely overpriced!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

further versions























and ....

:giggles:


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

i got the 36 gizeh yesterday and they are too big, a bit too much space in the footbed. Going to a Birk store today to try on 35's. Also found these cute ones, Birk Kairo's, didnt realize just like the Isabel Marant Brooke


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> Does anyone know what the actual price of the all black Gizeh Exquisite is? The style number is 043861 for the regular width, and 043863 for the narrow width, which is what I need.
> 
> A store nearby has them in the regular width and told me they are $240!!! Seems a tad steep!!!  I might be able to order narrow, but for that price, I'm just not so sure. They are super duper cute though and seemed to be extremely comfortable. The regular width in fact pretty much fit me, but since I get narrow in the Arizonas, I figure i should stick with the same, right? Or are Gizeh's generally not as wide?



Supply and demand...? They've been sold out everywhere for months. If someone wants them bad enough, they'll pay that.


----------



## gymangel812

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i got the 36 gizeh yesterday and they are too big, a bit too much space in the footbed. Going to a Birk store today to try on 35's. Also found these cute ones, Birk Kairo's, didnt realize just like the Isabel Marant Brooke


ooh i quite like those... guess i need another pair of birks... at least they aren't too expensive lol


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

gymangel812 said:


> ooh i quite like those... guess i need another pair of birks... at least they aren't too expensive lol



that style is sold out, last years model. 36 was too big on me 
i need 35's which are hard to come by anywhere..........


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Wow, suede !!  They are *so *beautiful !
> This will be a perfect combination !
> And yes, the assortment is dangerous ! I'm glad, that I'm content with the 40,- &#8364; models so far :greengrin: Your's have been much more expensive, I guess
> 
> 
> 
> Love it !



Oops, mine are navy leather, not suede.  I bought so many pairs of shoes this spring that I'm confused!

Shoes prices are always higher in Canada.  Even the  40&#8364; ones will cost more here.  I remember seeing Birks and Papillio for very reasonable prices in Berlin when I was there years ago. Too bad I wasn't fashion forward enough to grab a few pairs then...and now I'm paying more for the hype.


----------



## deem0nessa

Been wearing these for years and always felt "frumpy" and out of style....not any more after seeing this thread!...thanks for starting and contributing to thread....having a whole different frame of mind now when I walk out the door!


----------



## StarBrite310

Okay I couldn't resist lol  I went back to the store today and although they couldn't price match exactly, they did lower the price quite a bit and I just had to get them. I loooove them!

Btw, I thought I needed the Gizeh in narrow like I do the Arizona, but nope! I tried on a 39N in these that they had, as well as a 38N in the regular ones and my toes and sides were going over. They explained that they aren't as wide as the Arizona to begin with, so the 38R worked out for me after all 

*Black Exquisite Gizeh*


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i got the 36 gizeh yesterday and they are too big, a bit too much space in the footbed. Going to a Birk store today to try on 35's. Also found these cute ones, Birk Kairo's, didnt realize just like the Isabel Marant Brooke



Love the Kairos !



HiromiT said:


> Oops, mine are navy leather, not suede.  I bought so many pairs of shoes this spring that I'm confused!
> 
> Shoes prices are always higher in Canada.  Even the  40&#8364; ones will cost more here.  I remember seeing Birks and Papillio for very reasonable prices in Berlin when I was there years ago. Too bad I wasn't fashion forward enough to grab a few pairs then...and now I'm paying more for the hype.



Obviously, you'll have to visit Germany again ! 
This thread makes me want to change my style (especially  jeans) ! Thank you all for the inspiration !
Imo, there can't be not enough hype for comfortable fashion


----------



## Pollie-Jean

StarBrite310 said:


> Okay I couldn't resist lol  I went back to the store today and although they couldn't price match exactly, they did lower the price quite a bit and I just had to get them. I loooove them!
> 
> Btw, I thought I needed the Gizeh in narrow like I do the Arizona, but nope! I tried on a 39N in these that they had, as well as a 38N in the regular ones and my toes and sides were going over. They explained that they aren't as wide as the Arizona to begin with, so the 38R worked out for me after all
> 
> *Black Exquisite Gizeh*



They are looking so valuable ! Great fashioning
Congrats


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> Okay I couldn't resist lol  I went back to the store today and although they couldn't price match exactly, they did lower the price quite a bit and I just had to get them. I loooove them!
> 
> Btw, I thought I needed the Gizeh in narrow like I do the Arizona, but nope! I tried on a 39N in these that they had, as well as a 38N in the regular ones and my toes and sides were going over. They explained that they aren't as wide as the Arizona to begin with, so the 38R worked out for me after all
> 
> *Black Exquisite Gizeh*



GORGEOUS!!! Great choice. You will get tons of wear out of them!


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Great choice. You will get tons of wear out of them!



Thank you! I know you have the black Monterey and I love those too. The store told me they are soooo hard to find in black, but they had them in dark brown, unfortunately not in my size. I tried them on in a 37N though to get the idea and they are so cute too. Having it be all leather really makes the shoe look less casual.

Where did you find yours?


----------



## gymangel812

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> that style is sold out, last years model. 36 was too big on me
> i need 35's which are hard to come by anywhere..........


did you see the 35s on luisaviaroma? they have free returns and shipping in the US (i think).


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> Thank you! I know you have the black Monterey and I love those too. The store told me they are soooo hard to find in black, but they had them in dark brown, unfortunately not in my size. I tried them on in a 37N though to get the idea and they are so cute too. Having it be all leather really makes the shoe look less casual.
> 
> Where did you find yours?



Don't judge me for paying this much...  They were the only place I could find that actually had 39s in stock.

http://www.bigdreams.com.au/birkenstock-monterey-exquisite-black.html


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

gymangel812 said:


> did you see the 35s on luisaviaroma? they have free returns and shipping in the US (i think).



yes I saw them, tempted, but not convinced they run the same. The Birks run so large, and I have 36-38 in IM so go figure.
thanks


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> Don't judge me for paying this much...  They were the only place I could find that actually had 39s in stock.
> 
> http://www.bigdreams.com.au/birkenstock-monterey-exquisite-black.html



Oh no judging here lol! I paid a little bit over 2 for the black Gizehs. I looked everywhere online and even called Birkenstock USA. They were completely out of stock. I think that if you love something and you will utilize it, then it's totally worth it


----------



## HiromiT

StarBrite310 said:


> Okay I couldn't resist lol  I went back to the store today and although they couldn't price match exactly, they did lower the price quite a bit and I just had to get them. I loooove them!
> 
> Btw, I thought I needed the Gizeh in narrow like I do the Arizona, but nope! I tried on a 39N in these that they had, as well as a 38N in the regular ones and my toes and sides were going over. They explained that they aren't as wide as the Arizona to begin with, so the 38R worked out for me after all
> 
> *Black Exquisite Gizeh*



Wow, lucky you!


----------



## dorcast

schadenfreude said:


> Well.... don't say I never gave you anything:
> 
> http://www.maygraf.com/world/index.php?lang=ENG&list=BLL0101002006



No judgement from me, I was ready to go for it, but this place told me they are out for 10 -12 weeks too.


----------



## tulipfield

Bought the black oiled leather Athens the other day but were too small, so have sent off for a bigger size as well as some Gizehs in some kind of brown leather.  Should be in tomorrow or the day after, so exciting.  

It's so nice to be able to buy something high quality and made in Europe for not outrageous prices!


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> Oh no judging here lol! I paid a little bit over 2 for the black Gizehs. I looked everywhere online and even called Birkenstock USA. They were completely out of stock. I think that if you love something and you will utilize it, then it's totally worth it




Oh, definitely. You'll have to share your feedback once you wear them. I do find the Exquisites to be stiffer (leather lined footbed? thicker leather for straps?), definitely not as comfy as regular Birks. I'm hoping they soften up.


----------



## schadenfreude

dorcast said:


> No judgement from me, I was ready to go for it, but this place told me they are out for 10 -12 weeks too.




Oh, bummer.


----------



## dorcast

schadenfreude said:


> Oh, bummer.



All is not lost, the silver ones I liked at Barneys popped back up in my size.  I guess I got past not wanting to spend that much after all.


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> Oh, definitely. You'll have to share your feedback once you wear them. I do find the Exquisites to be stiffer (leather lined footbed? thicker leather for straps?), definitely not as comfy as regular Birks. I'm hoping they soften up.



Oh really? I haven't worn them out yet, just around the house, and they seem really comfortable. I will report back on that though.

In terms of my Hunter black leather Arizona's, those took about a week to break in with wearing them everyday. Now they are perfect. How about you? You liking them still? Btw, the leather on mine never bled to my feet, was it from the lotion you use?


----------



## StarBrite310

Finally got around to taking some quick modeling shots of my Gizeh and Arizona Birks 

For reference: Gizeh's are a 38R, and Arizona's are a 38N.


----------



## tulipfield

Opinions?  I got my Athens today in size 37, and they are pretty obviously too big, here they are with most of the straps tightened all the way:




Size 36 looked better but was uncomfortably small, and I can't find 37 narrows anywhere.  So the question is, keep these, or give up on the style?  I did take this pic early in the day so maybe it would look less weird after I've been on my feet all day. 

I hope my Gizehs look better than this...


----------



## tulipfield

I think my picture was too big?  Trying again


----------



## StarBrite310

tulipfield said:


> Opinions?  I got my Athens today in size 37, and they are pretty obviously too big, here they are with most of the straps tightened all the way:
> 
> View attachment 2623063
> 
> 
> Size 36 looked better but was uncomfortably small, and I can't find 37 narrows anywhere.  So the question is, keep these, or give up on the style?  I did take this pic early in the day so maybe it would look less weird after I've been on my feet all day.
> 
> I hope my Gizehs look better than this...



The area in front of the toes looks okay to me. There should be a reasonable amount of space. However, it does look a tad big on the sides. I can't see the very back in your photos but do you have too much room in the heel? Being they are buckled all the way, I do hate to have to say that you most likely will need the narrows. In this style and the Arizona they run much wider than the Gizeh. I hope you can find the right shoe that fits perfectly!


----------



## tulipfield

StarBrite310 said:


> The area in front of the toes looks okay to me. There should be a reasonable amount of space. However, it does look a tad big on the sides. I can't see the very back in your photos but do you have too much room in the heel? Being they are buckled all the way, I do hate to have to say that you most likely will need the narrows. In this style and the Arizona they run much wider than the Gizeh. I hope you can find the right shoe that fits perfectly!




Thanks so much for the input~!  The length is okay, it's just the width that's wonky. Being that it's gonna be very hard to find the narrows, do you think it's worth it to keep the regulars?  They don't feel bad, I just keep thinking they look a tad like a leg brace because of the size. =(

I also got my Gizehs, and at 37 they are not only slimmer than the Athens, but also shorter, which means my toes are rubbing up at the edge AGAIN.  I guess I'm gonna try exchanging for 38s, but if that doesn't work, I think me and Birks are over for the time-being. 


Anybody know if the Yara sizes more like the Arizona or more like the Gizeh?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tulipfield said:


> I think my picture was too big?  Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623091



 never saw this style before 
Cool !! 

My Arizonas arrived today but they are going back 







38 and regular is way too huge, 1 cm more in lenght, than Gizehs. And wide is ridiculous...
What a pity, they are the last pair in smoke grey velours leather, feels so soft
I wish, I could keep them 
So I'll give these a try (nubuk leather) 37 small. Hope, they'll fit


----------



## tb-purselover

tulipfield said:


> I think my picture was too big?  Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623091



These look way wide on you.  The length is right though.  I think you need a narrow in the Athens and Arizona.  Maybe you can ask an SA to measure the insole over the phone before sending them out, to avoid your frustration?  Sorry they didn't work out for you.  They are cute.





Pollie-Jean said:


> never saw this style before
> Cool !!
> 
> My Arizonas arrived today but they are going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 and regular is way too huge, 1 cm more in lenght, than Gizehs. And wide is ridiculous...
> What a pity, they are the last pair in smoke grey velours leather, feels so soft
> I wish, I could keep them
> So I'll give these a try (nubuk leather) 37 small. Hope, they'll fit



Ooooh, I love the smokey grey velour with white soles!!!  Too bad they were too big.  I'm sorry they didn't work out.  The color of the nubuk ones are so pretty!  I hope they work for you.  

Sizing on these are so difficult it seems.


----------



## tulipfield

Pollie-Jean said:


> So I'll give these a try (nubuk leather) 37 small. Hope, they'll fit



The color on these is so nice, hope they do the trick for you!



tb-purselover said:


> Sizing on these are so difficult it seems.



haha it's stupid but it's stressing me out.  I just want to wear some pretty new shoes, must it be so difficult??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

tulipfield said:


> I think my picture was too big?  Trying again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623091


 
I don't like this style, too much going on imo.


----------



## Epona

Pollie-Jean said:


> never saw this style before
> Cool !!
> 
> My Arizonas arrived today but they are going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 and regular is way too huge, 1 cm more in lenght, than Gizehs. And wide is ridiculous...
> What a pity, they are the last pair in smoke grey velours leather, feels so soft
> I wish, I could keep them
> So I'll give these a try (nubuk leather) 37 small. Hope, they'll fit




I love the color/leather combo - so slick. I am sorry they don't fit you.


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> never saw this style before
> Cool !!
> 
> My Arizonas arrived today but they are going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 and regular is way too huge, 1 cm more in lenght, than Gizehs. And wide is ridiculous...
> What a pity, they are the last pair in smoke grey velours leather, feels so soft
> I wish, I could keep them
> So I'll give these a try (nubuk leather) 37 small. Hope, they'll fit



I'm sorry the grey ones didn't fit, Pollie-Jean, but I'm crossing my fingers on the green ones!


----------



## saira1214

schadenfreude said:


> That seems weird. They told me the same thing a few months ago.
> 
> Well.... don't say I never gave you anything:
> 
> http://www.maygraf.com/world/index.php?lang=ENG&list=BLL0101002006



Anyone who is thinking about ordering these, be on notice that they do not have these shoes in stock. I only learned that after they promptly deducted the funds from my account, but did not provide me with any shipping information. I emailed them yesterday and just learned that they are waiting for these shoes from Birkenstock and Birkenstock does not know when they will have them in. The wait can be up to 12 weeks! I am pissed that they took my money and never mentioned that. I asked for an immediate refund. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tulipfield said:


> haha it's stupid but it's stressing me out.  I just want to wear some pretty new shoes, must it be so difficult??


:true:



HiromiT said:


> I'm sorry the grey ones didn't fit, Pollie-Jean, but I'm crossing my fingers on the green ones!


Thank you, HiromiT 
Perhaps they'll come tomorrow


----------



## Pollie-Jean

saira1214 said:


> Anyone who is thinking about ordering these, be on notice that they do not have these shoes in stock. I only learned that after they promptly deducted the funds from my account, but did not provide me with any shipping information. I emailed them yesterday and just learned that they are waiting for these shoes from Birkenstock and Birkenstock does not know when they will have them in. The wait can be up to 12 weeks! I am pissed that *they took my money and never mentioned that*. I asked for an immediate refund. Let's see how this goes.


This are poor buisiness methods 
Really annoying to run after the money !


----------



## saira1214

Pollie-Jean said:


> This are poor buisiness methods
> Really annoying to run after the money !



I know, right! That's exactly why I came back to warn others. I guess it is sort of a blessing. If I have to wait, I might as well wait for Nordies to get them in. They have way better customer service and I can return if necessary.


----------



## schadenfreude

saira1214 said:


> Anyone who is thinking about ordering these, be on notice that they do not have these shoes in stock. I only learned that after they promptly deducted the funds from my account, but did not provide me with any shipping information. I emailed them yesterday and just learned that they are waiting for these shoes from Birkenstock and Birkenstock does not know when they will have them in. The wait can be up to 12 weeks! I am pissed that they took my money and never mentioned that. I asked for an immediate refund. Let's see how this goes.



Oh no!!! I had initially ordered from them, and they emailed me right away to let me know they didn't have them in stock, and asked if I wanted to wait for them. I ended up canceling my order with them when I found the Montereys at Big Dreams in Australia. Nuts! What a bummer.


----------



## saira1214

schadenfreude said:


> Oh no!!! I had initially ordered from them, and they emailed me right away to let me know they didn't have them in stock, and asked if I wanted to wait for them. I ended up canceling my order with them when I found the Montereys at Big Dreams in Australia. Nuts! What a bummer.



It is a bummer because I would love to wear these in the summer. Not looking like it is going to happen. Since they were amenable with you, I am hoping that they will be the same with refunding my money. I just wish they would have let me know first like they did with you. It's harder to get your money back vs. not giving it in the first place. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## schadenfreude

saira1214 said:


> It is a bummer because I would love to wear these in the summer. Not looking like it is going to happen. Since they were amenable with you, I am hoping that they will be the same with refunding my money. I just wish they would have let me know first like they did with you. It's harder to get your money back vs. not giving it in the first place. Crossing my fingers.



I hear ya. The same thing happened to me after trying to order an expensive bag from Farfetch.com. They went ahead and charged my card, only to contact me after the fact to say it was out of stock and I'd be refunded. Great, except my card charged me a currency exchange fee, something like $20. I was super pissed so I totally know how you feel!


----------



## schadenfreude

Pollie-Jean said:


> never saw this style before
> Cool !!
> 
> My Arizonas arrived today but they are going back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 and regular is way too huge, 1 cm more in lenght, than Gizehs. And wide is ridiculous...
> What a pity, they are the last pair in smoke grey velours leather, feels so soft
> I wish, I could keep them
> So I'll give these a try (nubuk leather) 37 small. Hope, they'll fit



I LOVE the gray with the white sole. Where did you find them?


----------



## saira1214

schadenfreude said:


> I hear ya. The same thing happened to me after trying to order an expensive bag from Farfetch.com. They went ahead and charged my card, only to contact me after the fact to say it was out of stock and I'd be refunded. Great, except my card charged me a currency exchange fee, something like $20. I was super pissed so I totally know how you feel!



Thanks, hon! The good news is that I got a refund. Yaay! I am sure that I got ripped-off by the conversion fees/exchange rate as well. Lesson learned.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

schadenfreude said:


> I LOVE the gray with the white sole. Where did you find them?


Got them from Amazon :greengrin:
Found this color combo as Gizeh. I'm waiting for them now ...







Ladies, you instigated me with this thread !
I'm very glad, that they are cheap here .These were 32,17 &#8364;  .So I can give in to the temptation 
Btw, my back feels so much better now that I'm wearing them


----------



## Jenniedel

Pollie-Jean said:


> Got them from Amazon :greengrin:
> Found this color combo as Gizeh. I'm waiting for them now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, you instigated me with this thread !
> I'm very glad, that they are cheap here .These were 32,17   .So I can give in to the temptation
> Btw, my back feels so much better now that I'm wearing them




Very pretty! Seeing all the posts about the lovely Gizeh make me want to get one!


----------



## schadenfreude

Pollie-Jean said:


> Got them from Amazon :greengrin:
> Found this color combo as Gizeh. I'm waiting for them now ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, you instigated me with this thread !
> I'm very glad, that they are cheap here .These were 32,17   .So I can give in to the temptation
> Btw, my back feels so much better now that I'm wearing them




Nuts! I can't find them on amazon, would you be so kind to post or PM a link?


----------



## Mia Bella

Hellooo Birk lovin' ladies! 
I just ordered my first pair of Arizonas in Taupe Suede and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share pics of theirs? I'm curious about the coloring (are they nicely taupe, sandy, tan?) and also how you like to style them. I'm pretty excited about having a neutral pair!

"Sincerely Jules" posted a couple pics of her Birks and I'm assuming they're the taupe suede version. I love the way she's wearing them in the first pic.


----------



## StarBrite310

Mia Bella said:


> Hellooo Birk lovin' ladies!
> I just ordered my first pair of Arizonas in Taupe Suede and I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share pics of theirs? I'm curious about the coloring (are they nicely taupe, sandy, tan?) and also how you like to style them. I'm pretty excited about having a neutral pair!
> 
> "Sincerely Jules" posted a couple pics of her Birks and I'm assuming they're the taupe suede version. I love the way she's wearing them in the first pic.



I have the Taupe Suede Arizona with the soft footbed. I have not worn them out yet, as I've been too busy wearing my black leather ones lol, but the color is very nice! Here is a quick photo I just took so you can get an idea of what they look like. Very neutral. FYI, these are the narrow version.


----------



## schadenfreude

Montereys out to dinner. These shoes fart when I walk. This needs to stop, stat.


----------



## Mia Bella

StarBrite310 said:


> I have the Taupe Suede Arizona with the soft footbed. I have not worn them out yet, as I've been too busy wearing my black leather ones lol, but the color is very nice! Here is a quick photo I just took so you can get an idea of what they look like. Very neutral. FYI, these are the narrow version.




Starbrite, you are a DOLL! I wanted a color that would be neutral but still pop with a nice tinge of grey and this is it! A pretty, sandy taupe 
I'm so much more excited now, thank you for sharing!


----------



## StarBrite310

schadenfreude said:


> Montereys out to dinner. These shoes fart when I walk. This needs to stop, stat.
> 
> View attachment 2628055



Lol, oh no!!!  I hope my all black Gizeh's don't do that. Haven't worn them yet.

I wonder if there are any remedies to stop that sound. At least they look cute!


----------



## StarBrite310

Mia Bella said:


> Starbrite, you are a DOLL! I wanted a color that would be neutral but still pop with a nice tinge of grey and this is it! A pretty, sandy taupe
> I'm so much more excited now, thank you for sharing!



You are very welcome  Post pics when you get yours! I know you will love them!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jenniedel said:


> Very pretty! Seeing all the posts about the lovely Gizeh *make me want to get *one!


Thank you, Jennie 
I know, what you're talking about 



schadenfreude said:


> Nuts! I can't find them on amazon, would you be so kind to post or PM a link?


I'll try to find it.
Beautiful Arizonas,Schadenfreude (love this Nickname :greengrin: ) Mia Bella and StarBrite 

The Nubuk Arizonas are here. Perfect fit ! I'm happy


----------



## pepita_anne

Hello everyone! Just happy to share my new Lavender Gizeh!


----------



## StarBrite310

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, Jennie
> I know, what you're talking about
> 
> 
> I'll try to find it.
> Beautiful Arizonas,Schadenfreude (love this Nickname :greengrin: ) Mia Bella and StarBrite
> 
> The Nubuk Arizonas are here. Perfect fit ! I'm happy



So summery!! I love it! Enjoy


----------



## Mia Bella

schadenfreude said:


> Montereys out to dinner. These shoes fart when I walk. This needs to stop, stat.
> 
> View attachment 2628055



You look great! Love the City 



StarBrite310 said:


> You are very welcome  Post pics when you get yours! I know you will love them!!!



Will do!! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, Jennie
> I know, what you're talking about
> 
> 
> I'll try to find it.
> Beautiful Arizonas,Schadenfreude (love this Nickname :greengrin: ) Mia Bella and StarBrite
> 
> The Nubuk Arizonas are here. Perfect fit ! I'm happy



Looooove turquoise for spring and summer. Such a fab color!



pepita_anne said:


> Hello everyone! Just happy to share my new Lavender Gizeh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628702



Pretty! I'm sure you'll get a lot of compliments on these.


----------



## schadenfreude

I probably shouldn't bother posting outfits here since they're all so similar! Tonight's slouchy Lululemon pants and Gizehs.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pepita_anne said:


> Hello everyone! Just happy to share my new Lavender Gizeh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2628702


 so beautiful !



StarBrite310 said:


> So summery!! I love it! Enjoy





Mia Bella said:


> Looooove turquoise for spring and summer. Such a fab color!


Thank you both 

I'm waiting now for grey leather Arizonas  with braided straps. I'm curious how they'll look irl.


----------



## schadenfreude

Hey guys... I found this today. These people basically customize Birks... for those of you craving the elusive Monterey, they could probably make identical ones for the same $. (Scroll down a bit to get to the custom Birkenstocks.)

http://birkenstockbeach.com/Library/info/birkenstock_repair.htm


----------



## triotrio

Hi guys, does anyone have the Florida?

Its the ones with the three skinny straps. I saw a girl on the street wearing them in a metallic silver and gosh it looked AMAZING.

However it seems they are just available in the Narrow width? Whats up with that? Birkenstock confuse me with their crazy sizing.

Also want to hold out for the soft footbed, as all my past Birkenstocks were a bit harsh on my poor baby feet. But again, it seems only certain colours come with the soft footbed! 

So now I'm thoroughly confused! I guess I could get the black or taupe - both look chic. Just not _silver_ chic, lol!

By the way, I had to give up on my Gizahs back in the day. That damn toepole is hard as steel. I slipped off curbs the wrong way too many times and would get a bruise on the side of my big toe! 

I also had a pair of Arizonas which were great, but I really bashed those in the desert up one memorable summer at Burning Man and now can't really see them as very trendy anymore.


----------



## tulipfield

Well my search for the right size Birkenstocks has a happy ending.  I always thought if I couldn't find it online I wouldn't be able to find it anywhere, but I found my narrow 37 Athens in a department store on Sunday.  Wore them out today, they look great, although I must say it's a bad idea to be walking a lot in them before they're broken in much. ^^;


My Athens with a kitty photo bomb. :3

Also my narrow 38 Gizehs came in the mail today after I exchanged the 37s.  These fit much better. 




Trying to figure out whether to wear them tightly strapped up or loose and flip-floppy. ^^


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Love the Beige Arizonas (with the soft footbed--they may be my next purchase)
Got the black Gizeh's and also got the dark brown oiled Kairo braided. Love them both!
Zara has a cute pair looking like the Isabel Marant Edris sandal, I ordered these too.


----------



## Mia Bella

My taupe suede Arizonas have arrived! I love the color & they're super soft BUT the straps feel a little loose, despite having them as tight as they'll go. I know they'd be perfect if I had one more hole to tighten them up to. 






I'm a true Regular width because my feet fit perfectly on the footbed, so trying out a narrow wouldn't work. I'm contemplating punching new holes.... has anyone done this? 

Also, for those with Arizonas, how do they fit for you? Are they supposed to be a little loose or should your foot feel strapped in pretty well?


----------



## ryrybaby12

Mia Bella said:


> My taupe suede Arizonas have arrived! I love the color & they're super soft BUT the straps feel a little loose, despite having them as tight as they'll go. I know they'd be perfect if I had one more hole to tighten them up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a true Regular width because my feet fit perfectly on the footbed, so trying out a narrow wouldn't work. I'm contemplating punching new holes.... has anyone done this?
> 
> Also, for those with Arizonas, how do they fit for you? Are they supposed to be a little loose or should your foot feel strapped in pretty well?


I have had the same issue and mine are over a year old...thinking I need to add a hole in the strap, but my feet slide all over the place.  Wonder if a narrow would be better?


----------



## schadenfreude

Mia Bella said:


> My taupe suede Arizonas have arrived! I love the color & they're super soft BUT the straps feel a little loose, despite having them as tight as they'll go. I know they'd be perfect if I had one more hole to tighten them up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a true Regular width because my feet fit perfectly on the footbed, so trying out a narrow wouldn't work. I'm contemplating punching new holes.... has anyone done this?
> 
> Also, for those with Arizonas, how do they fit for you? Are they supposed to be a little loose or should your foot feel strapped in pretty well?



Oh girl, I punch holes in all my stuff. I even punched holes in my unicorn Montereys. As for fit, it depends on how you like them! They'll stretch out a little and soften up.


----------



## StarBrite310

tulipfield said:


> Well my search for the right size Birkenstocks has a happy ending.  I always thought if I couldn't find it online I wouldn't be able to find it anywhere, but I found my narrow 37 Athens in a department store on Sunday.  Wore them out today, they look great, although I must say it's a bad idea to be walking a lot in them before they're broken in much. ^^;
> View attachment 2631580
> 
> My Athens with a kitty photo bomb. :3



Oh these look MUCH better on you now! Glad you found the right size and width. Enjoy!


----------



## StarBrite310

Mia Bella said:


> My taupe suede Arizonas have arrived! I love the color & they're super soft BUT the straps feel a little loose, despite having them as tight as they'll go. I know they'd be perfect if I had one more hole to tighten them up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a true Regular width because my feet fit perfectly on the footbed, so trying out a narrow wouldn't work. I'm contemplating punching new holes.... has anyone done this?
> 
> Also, for those with Arizonas, how do they fit for you? Are they supposed to be a little loose or should your foot feel strapped in pretty well?



Ohhh, I actually believe you definitely need these in narrow, without even a doubt in my opinion  Look at all that extra room on the sides of your feet. The narrow in the Arizona style is still on the wide side. I recently had my feet measured and I'm basically in between widths. I take a narrow in Arizona and a regular in the Gizeh. I am almost certain if you get narrow in these you will not need to punch anymore holes. Have you tried them on in the narrow width at all?

As for my Taupe suede ones, the straps are definitely tight and not loose on my feet. Suede stretches a lot so you definitely want these to be tight to start. If you look back at the photo of my feet in them that I posted for you, you'll see how there is no empty space on the sides of my feet


----------



## StarBrite310

ryrybaby12 said:


> I have had the same issue and mine are over a year old...thinking I need to add a hole in the strap, but my feet slide all over the place.  Wonder if a narrow would be better?



I'd say so!!!


----------



## gymangel812

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Love the Beige Arizonas (with the soft footbed--they may be my next purchase)
> Got the black Gizeh's and also got the dark brown oiled Kairo braided. Love them both!
> Zara has a cute pair looking like the Isabel Marant Edris sandal, I ordered these too.


great minds think alike! i'm probably about to pulll the trigger on the zara edris version & a pair of kairos and have a pair of black gizehs! have you tried on the zara ones? i'm usually a 37 in birks but zara just has 6.5 or 7.5.


----------



## Mia Bella

ryrybaby12 said:


> I have had the same issue and mine are over a year old...thinking I need to add a hole in the strap, but my feet slide all over the place.  Wonder if a narrow would be better?



This is what worried me about punching new holes because I know the suede will only stretch over time and the loose fit will only get worse. I bet a narrow would be better because you don't have that width causing the straps to be too long to accommodate a wider foot.  I just bought some Narrows and I'll be sure to report back!



schadenfreude said:


> Oh girl, I punch holes in all my stuff. I even punched holes in my unicorn Montereys. As for fit, it depends on how you like them! They'll stretch out a little and soften up.



 I AAAAAAALMOST punched holes in mine until I realized I should probably try the Narrows to be absolutely sure. These are the suede version so the straps are super soft and I know they'll stretch with wear and get worse. I'm usually way too impatient to buy a replacement for things so I cut, poke and rip stuff all the time though. So I feel ya! 



StarBrite310 said:


> Ohhh, I actually believe you definitely need these in narrow, without even a doubt in my opinion  Look at all that extra room on the sides of your feet. The narrow in the Arizona style is still on the wide side. I recently had my feet measured and I'm basically in between widths. I take a narrow in Arizona and a regular in the Gizeh. I am almost certain if you get narrow in these you will not need to punch anymore holes. Have you tried them on in the narrow width at all?
> 
> As for my Taupe suede ones, the straps are definitely tight and not loose on my feet. Suede stretches a lot so you definitely want these to be tight to start. If you look back at the photo of my feet in them that I posted for you, you'll see how there is no empty space on the sides of my feet



I just ordered the Narrows! After some searching online I see there's also a "Medium" width which sounds like it would be perfect for our feet, but it isn't available for many styles. Really hoping that the Narrows work well! I'm just worried about my pinky toes rubbing up against the sides. Did you stay with the same size? My Gizehs are 39 R and I just ordered the Arizonas in 39 N. I'm hoping there isn't a difference in sizing between the widths...these are tricky!


----------



## StarBrite310

Mia Bella said:


> This is what worried me about punching new holes because I know the suede will only stretch over time and the loose fit will only get worse. I bet a narrow would be better because you don't have that width causing the straps to be too long to accommodate a wider foot.  I just bought some Narrows and I'll be sure to report back!
> 
> 
> 
> I AAAAAAALMOST punched holes in mine until I realized I should probably try the Narrows to be absolutely sure. These are the suede version so the straps are super soft and I know they'll stretch with wear and get worse. I'm usually way too impatient to buy a replacement for things so I cut, poke and rip stuff all the time though. So I feel ya!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the Narrows! After some searching online I see there's also a "Medium" width which sounds like it would be perfect for our feet, but it isn't available for many styles. Really hoping that the Narrows work well! I'm just worried about my pinky toes rubbing up against the sides. Did you stay with the same size? My Gizehs are 39 R and I just ordered the Arizonas in 39 N. I'm hoping there isn't a difference in sizing between the widths...these are tricky!



Yup, same size  38N in the Arizona and 38R in the Gizeh.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

gymangel812 said:


> great minds think alike! i'm probably about to pulll the trigger on the zara edris version & a pair of kairos and have a pair of black gizehs! have you tried on the zara ones? i'm usually a 37 in birks but zara just has 6.5 or 7.5.



Yes I vary in size, so normally a size 36-37 but in birks i take a 35 normal width.
I tried the 38's in zaras they were big, but ordered a 36 in Zara since that was the only size avail in the beige. I hope they are not too small. 
I think the black Zara have more sizes avail. The sizing is tricky.
Good luck!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Mia Bella said:


> My taupe suede Arizonas have arrived! I love the color & they're super soft BUT the straps feel a little loose, despite having them as tight as they'll go. I know they'd be perfect if I had one more hole to tighten them up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a true Regular width because my feet fit perfectly on the footbed, so trying out a narrow wouldn't work. I'm contemplating punching new holes.... has anyone done this?
> 
> Also, for those with Arizonas, how do they fit for you? Are they supposed to be a little loose or should your foot feel strapped in pretty well?



They are very cute. Soft footbed? I love the soft footbed. I may have to get these too!
The ones i tried on in the store were loose too.


----------



## triotrio

Has anybody tried the Granada? My newest discovery!




Am drawn to the "Tobacco" shade here as its so loose and casual and laid back seeming, but am worried it might look a bit dirty. Does anyone have any experience of this shade??

I have no idea if its more brown than taupe or if it really does just look grubby IRL.


----------



## triotrio

There's also a shade called "Iron" - what do we think? Better or Worse?


----------



## StarBrite310

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> They are very cute. Soft footbed? I love the soft footbed. I may have to get these too!
> The ones i tried on in the store were loose too.



The ones I have and posted on the page before this are the soft footbed. Sooo comfy. You should get them


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

haha they are all cute, thats the problem, one can have too many birkenstocks?


----------



## in paris

triotrio said:


> Am drawn to the "Tobacco" shade here as its so loose and casual and laid back seeming, but am worried it might look a bit dirty. Does anyone have any experience of this shade??
> 
> I have no idea if its more brown than taupe or if it really does just look grubby IRL.


The Tobacco shade is a really beautiful neutral, imo It's more taupe than brown but I can imagine it getting darker with age. I don't think it looks dirty at all but it will look weathered with wear (depending on whether or not that's your look) Very boho rather than french chic.

I was going to get a pair of the Mayari (very underrated style) in that colour but they were out so I ended up with them in the Habana but I amy just pick up a pair of the Yara in Tobacco 

***************
A word on sizing that may or may not help someone:

I am typically a 37 or 38 with a narrowish foot and shortish "yoga" toes. In sandals, I can usually get away with a 6.5 US sizing.

In Birkenstocks, I've had to size down to 36 and go with the regular width to accommodate my toes (which spread when I walk). In some models, though, I am so on the edge it annoys me that they don't have in-between sizes. Still, for those that are worried, if your toes hit the edge at certain angles -- not to worry. The Birks break down and become comfortable.

HTH


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> haha they are all cute, thats the problem, one can have too many birkenstocks?



Hey H! I'm well.  Yeah, I'm seeing that one pair of birks is not enough. Just ordered the black suede Arizona's from Nordies and am waiting for the Monterey Arizona's to come out. I get a little obsessed with things as we both know.


----------



## HiromiT

I love everyone's latest purchases! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## triotrio

in paris said:


> The Tobacco shade is a really beautiful neutral, imo It's more taupe than brown but I can imagine it getting darker with age. I don't think it looks dirty at all but it will look weathered with wear (depending on whether or not that's your look) Very boho rather than french chic.



Well I definately live in a boho town....and the Iron might be a bit masculine I fear. 

Aaah, decisions! Will be heavily pregnant this summer so I need a comfy flat sandal that I will LIVE in. 

I tried on the Arizona but the two thick straps looked super clumpy on me. Shame, as that taupe suede some of you have is to die for.  Why don't they have the same finish in each model???


----------



## imlvholic

tulipfield said:


> Well my search for the right size Birkenstocks has a happy ending.  I always thought if I couldn't find it online I wouldn't be able to find it anywhere, but I found my narrow 37 Athens in a department store on Sunday.  Wore them out today, they look great, although I must say it's a bad idea to be walking a lot in them before they're broken in much. ^^;
> View attachment 2631580
> 
> My Athens with a kitty photo bomb. :3
> 
> Also my narrow 38 Gizehs came in the mail today after I exchanged the 37s.  These fit much better.
> 
> View attachment 2631581
> 
> Trying to figure out whether to wear them tightly strapped up or loose and flip-floppy. ^^[/QUOQUOTE]
> 
> I like the Athens


----------



## imlvholic

Hah!!! This thread is making me want some Birkins  I want the all black Arizonas, I guess that's with the leather footbed? & it's called the Monterey? You guys know where I can buy it?


----------



## in paris

triotrio said:


> Well I definately live in a boho town....and the Iron might be a bit masculine I fear.
> 
> Aaah, decisions! Will be heavily pregnant this summer so I need a comfy flat sandal that I will LIVE in.
> 
> I tried on the Arizona but the two thick straps looked super clumpy on me. Shame, as that taupe suede some of you have is to die for.  Why don't they have the same finish in each model???


Honestly, and I realise I may be in the minority, but I far prefer the tobacco leather to the taupe suede (had it, returned it, may be forced to get for an indoor slipper because that's one of the few colours the high arch comes in) Also, considering your condition, the leather keeps it shape better and is easier to slide into without bending down than the suede.

Speaking of which -- if you're heavily pregnant, do you really need to worry about the iron being too masculine? 

I find most of the hardware on the Birkinstock really kind of fades into the leather and are not near as glaring in person (or on the foot) as some pics on the web show.


----------



## Derigueur

I love my all black Arizonas wore them all summer looked so stylish. My friends didn't believe me when I said they looked good then sore them on me and were like omg they look fab. I'll prob be wearing next summer it's really cold now in the Southern Hemisphere xx


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> Hey H! I'm well.  Yeah, I'm seeing that one pair of birks is not enough. Just ordered the black suede Arizona's from Nordies and am waiting for the Monterey Arizona's to come out. I get a little obsessed with things as we both know.




Saira: ) the Montereys are really cool. Didn't know nordies carried those. 
I'm smitten with my kairos. Too bad that style is discontinued. 
Take care.


----------



## rdgldy

triotrio said:


> Has anybody tried the Granada? My newest discovery!
> 
> View attachment 2632484
> 
> 
> Am drawn to the "Tobacco" shade here as its so loose and casual and laid back seeming, but am worried it might look a bit dirty. Does anyone have any experience of this shade??
> 
> I have no idea if its more brown than taupe or if it really does just look grubby IRL.



I just got the tobacco Arizonas and I really like them a lot.  I don't find that they look dirty at all.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> one can have too many birkenstocks?


.............I decide: *no *:greengrin:



in paris said:


> Honestly, and I realise I may be in the minority, *but I far prefer the tobacco leather to the taupe suede* (had it, returned it, may be forced to get for an indoor slipper because that's one of the few colours the high arch comes in)&#8230; Also, considering your condition, the leather keeps it shape better and is easier to slide into without bending down than the suede.


Me too ! Tried it, found out, that the soft straps don't work for me, too sloppy.  But I love the look of the suede Arizonas !

I'll give the Arizonas in Basalt a try













Wore my Gizehs yesterday


----------



## liemissha

i love my madrid in white color, can wear it with casual dress and its very chic!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

HAHA! I have stumbled across something dangerous! 



Pollie-Jean said:


> .............I decide: *no *:greengrin:
> 
> 
> Me too ! Tried it, found out, that the soft straps don't work for me, too sloppy.  But I love the look of the suede Arizonas !
> 
> I'll give the Arizonas in Basalt a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore my Gizehs yesterday


----------



## triotrio

in paris said:


> H
> 
> Speaking of which -- if you're heavily pregnant, do you really need to worry about the iron being too masculine?
> .



Very true! Not to mention the new E cups!  

Husband is voting for the Iron, adding the sensible reminder that I'm gonna be in black leggings all summer under my little maternity dresses. I guess I can always get both!


----------



## renza

triotrio said:


> There's also a shade called "Iron" - what do we think? Better or Worse?
> 
> View attachment 2632486


I ordered these recently so I would be happy to post once I receive them. I hope they don't look too masculine! I feel the cutouts make the style seem more feminine. 

I never thought I would buy Birkenstocks but recent foot problems have sent me searching for some more ergonomic shoes, so I am crossing my fingers that these actually look cute on me. I am skeptical though because I feel I have Fred Flintstone feet.


----------



## in paris

triotrio said:


> Very true! Not to mention the]new E cups!
> 
> Husband is voting for the Iron, adding the sensible reminder that I'm gonna be in black leggings all summer under my little maternity dresses. *I guess I can always get both!*


You're walking for two, non?


----------



## schadenfreude

Does anyone lusting after the Monterey have tiny feet?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Birkenstock-Monterey-Womens-Black-Dual-Buckle-Strap-Slip-On-Mule-Sandals-New-/400718152486?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item5d4ca9c326


----------



## DesigningStyle

Mia Bella said:


> My taupe suede Arizonas have arrived! I love the color & they're super soft BUT the straps feel a little loose, despite having them as tight as they'll go. I know they'd be perfect if I had one more hole to tighten them up to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a true Regular width because my feet fit perfectly on the footbed, so trying out a narrow wouldn't work. I'm contemplating punching new holes.... has anyone done this?
> 
> Also, for those with Arizonas, how do they fit for you? Are they supposed to be a little loose or should your foot feel strapped in pretty well?



You for sure need the Narrow.


----------



## in paris

schadenfreude said:


> Does anyone lusting after the Monterey have tiny feet?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Birkenstock-Monterey-Womens-Black-Dual-Buckle-Strap-Slip-On-Mule-Sandals-New-/400718152486?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item5d4ca9c326


Oh, pffffft, me!!!

The only problem is sizing in the two-strap models seems to vary enough that I'm not sure I'm _small enough_ for this shoe, sob I hate being a half size!

Remind me how this shoe runs?


----------



## Creativelyswank

I wore mine I've had since the 90s today, here in a Boulder, CO they never went out of style. &#128521; I forgot how comfy they are!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My suede Gizehs arrived today from UK. They'll stay  anyhow !


----------



## saira1214

schadenfreude said:


> Does anyone lusting after the Monterey have tiny feet?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Birkenstock-Monterey-Womens-Black-Dual-Buckle-Strap-Slip-On-Mule-Sandals-New-/400718152486?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&var=&hash=item5d4ca9c326



Those went quick! My size too.


----------



## triotrio

Where is everyone buying from? Amazon.com won't ship Birkenstocks to the EU ullhair: and my Granadas don't seem to be on any of my bookmarked sites. 

So am trying to find somewhere that has them that'll ship to the EU! My nearest Birkemstock store is 100 miles away so thats definately a last resort!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Love this combo !


----------



## Jasluxe

schadenfreude said:


> Montereys out to dinner. These shoes fart when I walk. This needs to stop, stat.
> 
> View attachment 2628055




This is off topic but I love your bedroom!!!!!! That's definitely my style. Please share where you purchased some of your pieces!


----------



## rdgldy




----------



## StarBrite310

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2635822


----------



## StarBrite310

Some cool photos I found online


----------



## StarBrite310




----------



## StarBrite310




----------



## StarBrite310




----------



## StarBrite310




----------



## schadenfreude

Jasluxe said:


> This is off topic but I love your bedroom!!!!!! That's definitely my style. Please share where you purchased some of your pieces!




Thanks! The bed is West Elm, but I'm over it and have been looking for something different for a while. Duvet cover also WE. The mirrored dresser is cracked so was on super sale at Anthro. The bed stands are stainless bar carts that I got at a restaurant salvage place. The clamp on lights on the bed stands might be West Elm too, come to think of it. The big mirror is a one-off made from salvaged tin tiles. The bookshelf is DWR. The various horns, bird cage, and mannequin are all antique shop finds. The pigeon skeleton in the bird cage is from Necromance in LA. Love that place. Then there is the Man Corner with the vintage Tony Hawk deck and acoustic Guild.


----------



## schadenfreude

StarBrite310 said:


> Some cool photos I found online
> 
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-5.jpg



Thank you so so so much for all the great shots. This one is totally my jam. I have that zippered Celine but it's my work bag, so haven't tried it with Birks yet...


----------



## rdgldy

StarBrite310 said:


> Oooh, the Tobacco leather looks nice!!!




thanks


----------



## HauteMama

These Birks were the Holy Grail of shoes for me for this summer, and I could. NOT. find. them. I was too slow on the draw to get them from Nordies, and everywhere else seemed to be sold out. I ordered them from two other places which later cancelled the order because they couldn't get them.





I finally found them at a place called http://www.shopakira.com/products/birkenstock-arizona.html
Their description is incorrect, because these have a regular footbed and not the soft, and the description does not mention that they are a Birkenstock narrow (which is a medium width for most people anyway, but still, it isn't the "Regular" footbed and the description doesn't specify). Last time I checked they still had most sizes available, and I found a 25% off coupon online, which actually worked (most places don't accept coupon codes for Birkenstocks).

Anyway, they aren't perfect (I would have preferred the soft footbed and the Regular width), but they will do. I thought I'd let anyone else know who might have missed the boat on the ones at Nordies that these are still available. I paid no shipping, and they arrived in about 5 business days.


----------



## tulipfield

imlvholic said:


> I like the Athens





StarBrite310 said:


> Oh these look MUCH better on you now! Glad you found the right size and width. Enjoy!



Thanks!  

I wore the Gizehs out for the first time the other day and was amazed at how comfortable they were, even though I did a lot of walking.  Very pleased.

Been noticing though I lot of people have these shoes a size or two too small, I always see their toes hanging over the edge.  >.>  I think it must defeat the point of having comfy shoes...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2635822
> View attachment 2636223
> View attachment 2636224


Love your style



HauteMama said:


> These Birks were the Holy Grail of shoes for me for this summer, and I could. NOT. find. them. I was too slow on the draw to get them from Nordies, and everywhere else seemed to be sold out. I ordered them from two other places which later cancelled the order because they couldn't get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found them at a place called http://www.shopakira.com/products/birkenstock-arizona.html
> Their description is incorrect, because these have a regular footbed and not the soft, and the description does not mention that they are a Birkenstock narrow (which is a medium width for most people anyway, but still, it isn't the "Regular" footbed and the description doesn't specify). Last time I checked they still had most sizes available, and I found a 25% off coupon online, which actually worked (most places don't accept coupon codes for Birkenstocks).
> 
> Anyway, they aren't perfect (I would have preferred the soft footbed and the Regular width), but they will do. I thought I'd let anyone else know who might have missed the boat on the ones at Nordies that these are still available. I paid no shipping, and they arrived in about 5 business days.


Fantastic  ! 

Starbrite, thanks for all these great pics ! 

stumbled over this :greengrin:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Blacks are necessary, so I'm waiting for Medina in leather


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> My suede Gizehs arrived today from UK. They'll stay  anyhow !



Very nice -- the white sole is perfect for summer!



rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2635822


----------



## HiromiT

I really don't need another pair but I can't get these Madrids out of my mind!


----------



## rdgldy

HiromiT said:


> Very nice -- the white sole is perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> These look great!
> 
> 
> Awesome, I'm gonna try black trousers with mine. Never would've thought of that. Thanks!



Thank you!!


----------



## chinook12

triotrio said:


> Has anybody tried the Granada? My newest discovery!
> 
> Am drawn to the "Tobacco" shade here as its so loose and casual and laid back seeming, but am worried it might look a bit dirty. Does anyone have any experience of this shade??
> 
> I have no idea if its more brown than taupe or if it really does just look grubby IRL.



I have a pair! Can't remember the name of the shade but it's a sort of bronze-gold colour. Love them, so comfortable! I've had the Gizeh, Florida and Madrid before but this style is my favourite so far.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> I *really don't need another pair* but I can't get these Madrids out of my mind!


----------



## kbnkch

HauteMama said:


> These Birks were the Holy Grail of shoes for me for this summer, and I could. NOT. find. them. I was too slow on the draw to get them from Nordies, and everywhere else seemed to be sold out. I ordered them from two other places which later cancelled the order because they couldn't get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally found them at a place called http://www.shopakira.com/products/birkenstock-arizona.html
> Their description is incorrect, because these have a regular footbed and not the soft, and the description does not mention that they are a Birkenstock narrow (which is a medium width for most people anyway, but still, it isn't the "Regular" footbed and the description doesn't specify). Last time I checked they still had most sizes available, and I found a 25% off coupon online, which actually worked (most places don't accept coupon codes for Birkenstocks).
> 
> Anyway, they aren't perfect (I would have preferred the soft footbed and the Regular width), but they will do. I thought I'd let anyone else know who might have missed the boat on the ones at Nordies that these are still available. I paid no shipping, and they arrived in about 5 business days.



I love these!! Does anyone know where I can get them in size 35 narrow? Or any other color patent or silver arizona?


----------



## HauteMama

Ugh, I am so sorry. The site seems to be out of them now, or at least doesn't have them listed, when they had almost all sizes still listed yesterday. I will search for the same style elsewhere, but I looked for these for almost 2 months without any luck - everyone is sold out.


----------



## Mia Bella

StarBrite310 said:


> Yup, same size  38N in the Arizona and 38R in the Gizeh.



We are feet twins! I just got back into town and finally had the chance to try on my narrow Arizonas and they're perfect! Thanks for all your help!! 



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> They are very cute. Soft footbed? I love the soft footbed. I may have to get these too!
> The ones i tried on in the store were loose too.



I have the regular footbed Arizonas. I love this shade of taupe! I wanted a pair of Arizonas that would kind of fade into the background of my outfit and go with everything and these are it!



triotrio said:


> There's also a shade called "Iron" - what do we think? Better or Worse?
> 
> View attachment 2632486



I've seen "Iron" in person and it's hard to describe but it's a deep charcoal with a brown undertone. It almost looks like a piece of iron that's on the verge of rusting over. It's a warm grey instead of a cool (blue undertone) grey. It also scuffs pretty easily too from the pair of Arizonas that I saw. Just wanted to add my two cents!! 



DesigningStyle said:


> You for sure need the Narrow.



You are so right! I got my narrow Arizonas and they're perfect  When I see "narrow" I automatically know it's not for me but Birk narrow is something completely different, that's for sure. Thanks for the help!


----------



## renza

Do you all find your Birkenstocks to be comfortable immediately? I know the footbed needs to break in but I kind if feel like these granadas aren't shaped right for my foot and like I would need to "grip" with my toes while walking which would actually worsen my foot problem.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Mia Bella said:


> We are feet twins! I just got back into town and finally had the chance to try on my narrow Arizonas and they're perfect! Thanks for all your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the regular footbed Arizonas. I love this shade of taupe! I wanted a pair of Arizonas that would kind of fade into the background of my outfit and go with everything and these are it!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen "Iron" in person and it's hard to describe but it's a deep charcoal with a brown undertone. It almost looks like a piece of iron that's on the verge of rusting over. It's a warm grey instead of a cool (blue undertone) grey. It also scuffs pretty easily too from the pair of Arizonas that I saw. Just wanted to add my two cents!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right! I got my narrow Arizonas and they're perfect  When I see "narrow" I automatically know it's not for me but Birk narrow is something completely different, that's for sure. Thanks for the help!



thanks for the heads up, will def try them.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Needed more neutrals :greengrin:






I tried the color Stone too, but I didn't like it. Especially the brown sole


----------



## HiromiT

renza said:


> Do you all find your Birkenstocks to be comfortable immediately? I know the footbed needs to break in but I kind if feel like these granadas aren't shaped right for my foot and like I would need to "grip" with my toes while walking which would actually worsen my foot problem.


Yes, i find my Birkies comfortable right away. Mine are the Arizonas and both have regular footbed. If you need to curl your toes for grip, it sounds like the sandals are too loose. Have you tried tightening the straps?


----------



## tb-purselover

Lovely!  What color at the grey ones on the left?  It is nice.



Pollie-Jean said:


> Needed more neutrals :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the color Stone too, but I didn't like it. Especially the brown sole


----------



## tb-purselover

renza said:


> Do you all find your Birkenstocks to be comfortable immediately? I know the footbed needs to break in but I kind if feel like these granadas aren't shaped right for my foot and like I would need to "grip" with my toes while walking which would actually worsen my foot problem.


ITA with H.  Sounds like they are too loose.  Try tightening the straps.  They should be comfy right out of the box.


----------



## StarBrite310

Mia Bella said:


> We are feet twins! I just got back into town and finally had the chance to try on my narrow Arizonas and they're perfect! Thanks for all your help!!



Oh wonderful!!! So glad it worked out


----------



## renza

HiromiT said:


> Yes, i find my Birkies comfortable right away. Mine are the Arizonas and both have regular footbed. If you need to curl your toes for grip, it sounds like the sandals are too loose. Have you tried tightening the straps?





tb-purselover said:


> ITA with H.  Sounds like they are too loose.  Try tightening the straps.  They should be comfy right out of the box.


I did try tightening the straps but the leather is quite stiff (it is the oiled leather in Iron) so it is uncomfortable on the tighter setting. The sizing of the sole is perfect but something about this specific style doesn't seem like it will work for me. I decided I am returning these and am going to try the Mayari in Birko-Flor to see if those straps are more comfortable for me.


----------



## tb-purselover

renza said:


> I did try tightening the straps but the leather is quite stiff (it is the oiled leather in Iron) so it is uncomfortable on the tighter setting. The sizing of the sole is perfect but something about this specific style doesn't seem like it will work for me. I decided I am returning these and am going to try the Mayari in Birko-Flor to see if those straps are more comfortable for me.



You are trying the "narrow" version or "regular"?  Maybe you have the regular width which is really wide.  Could you take a picture of the iron color before sending them back?  I am curious about the color.


----------



## renza

Pollie-Jean said:


> Needed more neutrals :greengrin:


I love the all gray ones! What color is that called?


----------



## renza

tb-purselover said:


> You are trying the "narrow" version or "regular"?  Maybe you have the regular width which is really wide.  Could you take a picture of the iron color before sending them back?  I am curious about the color.


The width actually works for me--I have flat feet that are on the wider side of average. 
I will try to figure out how to post a picture from my phone on TPF.


----------



## Mia Bella

StarBrite310 said:


> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-9.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-10.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-12.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-13.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-14.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-17.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-18.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-19.jpg





StarBrite310 said:


> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-20.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-21.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-26.jpg
> 
> ootdmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/TREND-Birkenstocks-OOTD-Magazine-23.jpeg



Thanks for all the inspo!!!
I especially love this outfit  Now I'm wondering if I need a black leather pair. 



Anyone know who makes the top? I'm guessing Isabel Marant and I hope it isn't for my wallet's sake.


----------



## renza

tb-purselover said:


> you are trying the "narrow" version or "regular"?  Maybe you have the regular width which is really wide.  Could you take a picture of the iron color before sending them back?  I am curious about the color.


----------



## tb-purselover

renza said:


> View attachment 2639757



You have the regular width here. Based on the footprint printed on the inner sole is an outline.  If it is "narrow" the footprint is solid (filled in).

But it sounds like the issue is that the straps are not able to tighten enough for you.  So maybe this style doesn't work for you.  Maybe try a different style and order both the narrow and regular width in that style.  See if it works for you better.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

tb-purselover said:


> Lovely!  What color at the grey ones on the left?  It is nice.





renza said:


> I love the all gray ones! What color is that called?



Thanks 
The left is Basalt (Birkoflor) , the right Grey (Leather) 

I'll give the Floridas a try







and I *def. *need some dark red Birkenstocks 











Not available in my size, but I love them anyway


----------



## Pollie-Jean

renza said:


> View attachment 2639757



I like these !


----------



## renza

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks
> The left is Basalt (Birkoflor) , the right Grey (Leather)
> 
> I'll give the Floridas a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I *def. *need some dark red Birkenstocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not available in my size, but I love them anyway


Where did you find the basalt ones with the gray insole?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

renza said:


> Where did you find the basalt ones with the gray insole?


  Ebay :greengrin: It's the soft footbed


----------



## in paris

renza said:


> Do you all find your Birkenstocks to be comfortable immediately? I know the footbed needs to break in but I kind if feel like these granadas aren't shaped right for my foot and like I would need to "grip" with my toes while walking which would actually worsen my foot problem.


I was trying to find a page on the web that has excellent information regarding proper sizing, etc., and also instructions on breaking them in -- but, of course, the page won't load! 

Most sites, however, recommend breaking your Birkinstocks in slowly -- wearing them around the house and the like at first. It is also suggested that the lower your arch, the more uncomfortable it will be at first (you said you have flat feet, non?) I have a very high arch and it didn't take me that long to break mine in, but my feet would ache a bit for the first few days/weeks In fact, they are still becoming more comfortable by the day, so I really think some patience is needed.

Regarding the gripping of your toes Well, that's why they *have* toe grips -- you need to use them to keep the shoes on and keep the blood circulating in your foot. I think that was partially why my foot got a little achey -- I was actually using it again. I noticed, however, that the more I broke them in, the less I really needed to use my toes gripping to keep them on.

That said, there may be something about how that particular shoe fits you that isn't right -- so definitely check out other models. And/or you should also consider the soft footbed which may be more comfortable for your flat feet.

The reason I wanted to point you and others toward the proper fit page is that I see people wearing the shoe too large as well (which forces the toes to work much harder to keep the shoes on) Your heel should be *all* the way back, properly ensconced in the heel cup, when you put the shoe on. At the same time, there needs to be a little breathing room up front for your toes to move forward when you walk. That may mean your toes may go off a bit in the front when you walk, but you get used to it.

I honestly found a better fit in the Mayari than I did in the two-strap Sydney/Arizona, but I have a medium narrow half-sized foot with seemingly long toes (didn't realise that because my feet are pretty tiny). I had to size down and go with the regular footbed.


----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


> Needed more neutrals :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I love the Basalt with the grey sole!  I wonder if I can justify another pair..


----------



## rdgldy

Pollie-Jean said:


> Needed more neutrals :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the color Stone too, but I didn't like it. Especially the brown sole




The grey are awesome!


----------



## gina2328

renza said:


> Do you all find your Birkenstocks to be comfortable immediately? I know the footbed needs to break in but I kind if feel like these granadas aren't shaped right for my foot and like I would need to "grip" with my toes while walking which would actually worsen my foot problem.




I much prefer the soft footbed Birkenstock.  I have a pair of regular footbed Birkenstock and I was never able to break those in and wear them without some discomfort.  I will only buy soft footbed now.

The soft footbed I had to break those in, in about two weeks but after that have been extremely comfortable.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Mia Bella said:


> We are feet twins! I just got back into town and finally had the chance to try on my narrow Arizonas and they're perfect! Thanks for all your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the regular footbed Arizonas. I love this shade of taupe! I wanted a pair of Arizonas that would kind of fade into the background of my outfit and go with everything and these are it!
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen "Iron" in person and it's hard to describe but it's a deep charcoal with a brown undertone. It almost looks like a piece of iron that's on the verge of rusting over. It's a warm grey instead of a cool (blue undertone) grey. It also scuffs pretty easily too from the pair of Arizonas that I saw. Just wanted to add my two cents!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so right! I got my narrow Arizonas and they're perfect  When I see "narrow" I automatically know it's not for me but Birk narrow is something completely different, that's for sure. Thanks for the help!



Glad you got the right size!  I wear the regular due to my wide feet!


----------



## DesigningStyle

tulipfield said:


> Been noticing though I lot of people have these shoes a size or two too small, I always see their toes hanging over the edge.  >.>  I think it must defeat the point of having comfy shoes...



I am so glad that you mentioned that.  I am seeing at least 50% of the wearers on the street wearing the wrong size.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Creativelyswank said:


> I wore mine I've had since the 90s today, here in a Boulder, CO they never went out of style. &#128521; I forgot how comfy they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2634495



Ah nice!  Milanos!


----------



## DesigningStyle

My Arizonas.
Taupe suede.
36R.
Soft footbed.
My Greyhound Gigi!


----------



## DesigningStyle

in paris said:


> I was trying to find a page on the web that has excellent information regarding proper sizing, etc., and also instructions on breaking them in -- but, of course, the page won't load!
> 
> Most sites, however, recommend breaking your Birkinstocks in slowly -- wearing them around the house and the like at first. It is also suggested that the lower your arch, the more uncomfortable it will be at first (you said you have flat feet, non?)&#8230; I have a very high arch and it didn't take me that long to break mine in, but my feet would ache a bit for the first few days/weeks&#8230; In fact, they are still becoming more comfortable by the day, so I really think some patience is needed.
> 
> Regarding the gripping of your toes&#8230; Well, that's why they *have* toe grips -- you need to use them to keep the shoes on and keep the blood circulating in your foot. I think that was partially why my foot got a little achey -- I was actually using it again. I noticed, however, that the more I broke them in, the less I really needed to use my toes gripping to keep them on.
> 
> That said, there may be something about how that particular shoe fits you that isn't right -- so definitely check out other models. And/or you should also consider the soft footbed which may be more comfortable for your flat feet.
> 
> The reason I wanted to point you and others toward the proper fit page is that I see people wearing the shoe too large as well (which forces the toes to work much harder to keep the shoes on)&#8230; Your heel should be *all* the way back, properly ensconced in the heel cup, when you put the shoe on. At the same time, there needs to be a little breathing room up front for your toes to move forward when you walk. That may mean your toes may go off a bit in the front when you walk, but you get used to it.
> 
> I honestly found a better fit in the Mayari than I did in the two-strap Sydney/Arizona, but I have a medium narrow half-sized foot with seemingly long toes (didn't realise that because my feet are pretty tiny). I had to size down and go with the regular footbed.



The B site has this info. 

How to fit:  https://www.birkenstockusa.com/help/how-to-fit

First time wear:   https://www.birkenstockusa.com/help/first-time-wear


----------



## renza

What is the difference between Birkenstock, Birki's by Birkenstock, and Papilio by Birkenstock? I would think it is the price point but Birki's seem to be the same price (and styles) as Birkenstock proper.


----------



## StarBrite310

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 2641170
> 
> My Arizonas.
> Taupe suede.
> 36R.
> Soft footbed.
> My Greyhound Gigi!



These look sooo nice on you. I have the exact same ones that I posted a few pages back, I just haven't worn them out yet. I also have a tattoo on my foot in the same exact spot as you lol


----------



## in paris

DesigningStyle said:


> The B site has this info.
> 
> How to fit:  https://www.birkenstockusa.com/help/how-to-fit
> 
> First time wear:   https://www.birkenstockusa.com/help/first-time-wear


You inspired me to try and load the page again today and here it is: http://birkenstockbeach.com/Library/info/birkenstock_sizing.htm

Of interest, specifically, is the section under *Length* (which talked about toe grip).

*****************
I've got to say, though, you've got me rethinking the taupe&#8230; or maybe I'm just in love with your gorgeous Gigi!


----------



## Mia Bella

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 2641170
> 
> My Arizonas.
> Taupe suede.
> 36R.
> Soft footbed.
> My Greyhound Gigi!



Hey taupe sista! These looks great on you! I wore my taupes for the first time today and they were so incredibly comfortable. The suede is ridiculously cushy (the oiled leather is so hard in comparison) and I'm thinking about getting a black suede pair w/ the regular footbed if I can find some.

Also, your little Miss Gigi looks like a sweet pea!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Quicky outfit I threw together with my new taupe Arizonas.


----------



## dorcast

renza said:


> What is the difference between Birkenstock, Birki's by Birkenstock, and Papilio by Birkenstock? I would think it is the price point but Birki's seem to be the same price (and styles) as Birkenstock proper.



I tried a pair of Papilo and returned them.  The sole seemed thinner, it was not as comfortable. 

Here's some description
http://www.footprints.com/category/168


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^^
Beautiful Taupes, ladies 



dorcast said:


> I love the Basalt with the grey sole!  I wonder if I can justify another pair&#8230;..


Basalt color is good working for me. Beautiful anthracite, no blue or brown undertones. They were round about 35,- &#8364; 
Not so expensive
Do you really need to justify yourself  ? 



rdgldy said:


> The grey are awesome!


Thank you 
I'd love to get these in another color, but I can't find them nowhere


----------



## renza

dorcast said:


> I tried a pair of Papilo and returned them.  The sole seemed thinner, it was not as comfortable.
> 
> Here's some description
> http://www.footprints.com/category/168


Thanks! According to that site, the papillio styles actually have a lower arch (I thought someone here said they were higher?), which makes me wonder if I should try those for my flat feet.


----------



## HiromiT

Mia Bella said:


> Quicky outfit I threw together with my new taupe Arizonas.



Looking good, lady!  Your outfit changed my mind about taupe -- it's a lovely neutral that isn't hippie granola at all.


----------



## in paris

Mia Bella said:


> Quicky outfit I threw together with my new taupe Arizonas.





HiromiT said:


> Looking good, lady!  Your outfit changed my mind about taupe -- it's a lovely neutral that isn't hippie granola at all.


I agree! And that bordeaux (is it bordeaux?) Day just clinched it!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Mia Bella said:


> Hey taupe sista! These looks great on you! I wore my taupes for the first time today and they were so incredibly comfortable. The suede is ridiculously cushy (the oiled leather is so hard in comparison) and I'm thinking about getting a black suede pair w/ the regular footbed if I can find some.
> 
> Also, your little Miss Gigi looks like a sweet pea!!



Taupe is the PERFECT neutral.  And the suede is by far my favorite leather in Bs.  I have these in Black Suede too.  Def get a pair!


----------



## StarBrite310

Mia Bella said:


> Quicky outfit I threw together with my new taupe Arizonas.



Love it!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Well, I ordered a taupe suede of Arizona's with the SOFT FOOTBED OMG! from Nordies. I'm glad I went and tried on a pair, the narrow 36 fit me well (wear a 35 in the Gizeh's & Kairo's). Also found out that this Nord. store really is ordering narrow (at least in this style) for most people since the medium width is too wide for most footbeds (since Birks are normally wide)

I'm really going to be done with these now  
I can't wait to wear the soft footbed. Too bad all styles were not like this.
But I really like the black leather Arizona too............


----------



## Mia Bella

HiromiT said:


> Looking good, lady!  Your outfit changed my mind about taupe -- it's a lovely neutral that isn't hippie granola at all.



Thank you Hiromi! I have the urge to wear these with a cute boho top or something and then I say eh, and throw them on with whatever and I'm out the door! Like today's outfit for example... 








in paris said:


> I agree! And that bordeaux (is it bordeaux?) Day just clinched it!



Thank you! It's my Pourpre Day. One of my most favorite Bal reds to date. 



DesigningStyle said:


> Taupe is the PERFECT neutral.  And the suede is by far my favorite leather in Bs.  I have these in Black Suede too.  Def get a pair!



Do you find it strange that the black suede only comes in the soft footbed version? I don't get it! I just want the regular fb but if that doesn't exist I'll definitely try the soft fb because the black suede is fab!



StarBrite310 said:


> Love it!



Thank you Star! 



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Well, I ordered a taupe suede of Arizona's with the SOFT FOOTBED OMG! from Nordies. I'm glad I went and tried on a pair, the narrow 36 fit me well (wear a 35 in the Gizeh's & Kairo's). Also found out that this Nord. store really is ordering narrow (at least in this style) for most people since the medium width is too wide for most footbeds (since Birks are normally wide)
> 
> I'm really going to be done with these now
> I can't wait to wear the soft footbed. Too bad all styles were not like this.
> But I really like the black leather Arizona too............



Congrats on your new taupes!!


----------



## in paris

DesigningStyle said:


> Taupe is the PERFECT neutral.  And the suede is by far my favorite leather in Bs.  I have these in Black Suede too.  Def get a pair!


How do you keep it clean? That is my only fear with the taupe There seems to be a lot of dirt from construction and mud puddles where I am (I keep my taupe Dickers to wear only when I'm in the States because of this). Do you protect them in any way?

As for the suede, even though I only tried suede in the Arizona in the wrong size, it definitely felt more comfy than my black oiled Sydney -- still breaking those straps in! The thinner straps on the leather Mayari, though, are already quite soft.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Mia Bella said:


> Do you find it strange that the black suede only comes in the soft footbed version? I don't get it! I just want the regular fb but if that doesn't exist I'll definitely try the soft fb because the black suede is fab!



I have always only purchased the regular footbed and these last two pairs (my Arizona Taupe and Black) purchased the soft footbed.  I think I like both.  Not sure I can even tell the difference.  I do notice that the toe bar is more pronounced in the non-soft footbed.


----------



## DesigningStyle

in paris said:


> How do you keep it clean? That is my only fear with the taupe There seems to be a lot of dirt from construction and mud puddles where I am (I keep my taupe Dickers to wear only when I'm in the States because of this). Do you protect them in any way?
> 
> As for the suede, even though I only tried suede in the Arizona in the wrong size, it definitely felt more comfy than my black oiled Sydney -- still breaking those straps in! The thinner straps on the leather Mayari, though, are already quite soft.



I use a suede brush on my light colored B's that are in suede leather and they stay relatively clean.  Now mind you, I don't really go through mud or construction in them.  For example when I go to the dog park (where it is sandy and dirt mounds abound) I wear my black hikers.


----------



## in paris

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you! It's my Pourpre Day. One of my most favorite Bal reds to date.


It is stunning! Poupre was always on my wish list (you;re right -- it is one of the very best Bal reds!) but, I'm afraid, I was a bit of a chèvre snob and stuck with the 2005 Bordeaux (Weekender and Day).

I always thought it was not quite right for summer/warmer weather but, from your modelling pics, I realise all along it was my shoes 

merci!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you Hiromi! I have the urge to wear these with a cute boho top or something and then I say eh, and throw them on with whatever and I'm out the door! Like today's outfit for example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's my Pourpre Day. One of my most favorite Bal reds to date.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you find it strange that the black suede only comes in the soft footbed version? I don't get it! I just want the regular fb but if that doesn't exist I'll definitely try the soft fb because the black suede is fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Star!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new taupes!!



Have you tried the soft FB? It is TDM IMO!
ANyhow looks like the black leather Arizona Amalfi size 36 N is back ordered for a month online, so I will wait and see if I get them in.


----------



## in paris

DesigningStyle said:


> I use a suede brush on my light colored B's that are in suede leather and they stay relatively clean.  Now mind you, I don't really go through mud or construction in them.  For example when I go to the dog park (where it is sandy and dirt mounds abound) I wear my black hikers.


Merci! I'm afraid these things are endemic where I live and travel when I'm in europe, but think I might risk it regardless I'm starting to get sick of black.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

in paris said:


> How do you keep it clean? That is my only fear with the taupe There seems to be a lot of dirt from construction and mud puddles where I am (I keep my taupe Dickers to wear only when I'm in the States because of this). Do you protect them in any way?
> 
> 
> 
> As for the suede, even though I only tried suede in the Arizona in the wrong size, it definitely felt more comfy than my black oiled Sydney -- still breaking those straps in! The thinner straps on the leather Mayari, though, are already quite soft.




Prior to wear I spray all my light leathers and suedes with kiwi suede spray
	

		
			
		

		
	



It works great.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My feet love the Floridas


----------



## StarBrite310

FYI, I spray all my light colored suede and leather shoes and bags with Vectra spray! Works amazingly! I got mine through Home Depot.


----------



## CCfor C

I happened upon this thread today..Awesome! I'm a Birkenstock girl...out of necessity. Foot problems and my podiatrist recommended them. I was not excited, but really, they are great. I've never gotten them before because I can never find them in my size...BUT, when I had to start wearing them for my issues I got onto Zappo's to order. 

I wear narrow and am a size 9 1/2 to 10. Got both 40 and 41 to try and 40 fit the best. They do tend to run a half size smaller.

They are the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn, and I can stand on my feet for a long time and walk around town in them with no problem. I never have flare-ups of plantar f. or tendonitis in these. 

So glad they come in cuter colors and styles now. I have skinny feet and ankles so they don't lookquite so clunky on me.

I think I've had mine about 3 years and want to get a few more. I have the Arizona in black suede, the Gizeh in brown leather and black patent leather, the Mayari in black leather, and another one in black patent that is similar to the Arizona but with thinner straps.

The Gizeh is my favorite. It stays on my feet really well. The Arizona feels like it's going to slip off my feet and makes my feet tense up a bit when walking. I think the Birko-flor's are fine. They have the cute colors and designs. 

I've seen a few actresses here and there on the web wearing them (one that comes to mind is Naomi Watts), and I always think how sensible that is! (Haha)...Oh, the one I couldn't remember the name of is the Sydney.


----------



## rdgldy

Pollie-Jean said:


> My feet love the Floridas


so cute!


----------



## Jenniedel

Pollie-Jean said:


> My feet love the Floridas




Very chic


----------



## Jenniedel

CCfor C said:


> I happened upon this thread today..Awesome! I'm a Birkenstock girl...out of necessity. Foot problems and my podiatrist recommended them. I was not excited, but really, they are great. I've never gotten them before because I can never find them in my size...BUT, when I had to start wearing them for my issues I got onto Zappo's to order.
> 
> I wear narrow and am a size 9 1/2 to 10. Got both 40 and 41 to try and 40 fit the best. They do tend to run a half size smaller.
> 
> They are the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn, and I can stand on my feet for a long time and walk around town in them with no problem. I never have flare-ups of plantar f. or tendonitis in these.
> 
> So glad they come in cuter colors and styles now. I have skinny feet and ankles so they don't lookquite so clunky on me.
> 
> I think I've had mine about 3 years and want to get a few more. I have the Arizona in black suede, the Gizeh in brown leather and black patent leather, the Mayari in black leather, and another one in black patent that is similar to the Arizona but with thinner straps.
> 
> The Gizeh is my favorite. It stays on my feet really well. The Arizona feels like it's going to slip off my feet and makes my feet tense up a bit when walking. I think the Birko-flor's are fine. They have the cute colors and designs.
> 
> I've seen a few actresses here and there on the web wearing them (one that comes to mind is Naomi Watts), and I always think how sensible that is! (Haha)...Oh, the one I couldn't remember the name of is the Sydney.




Wow, you have a lot! I guess the Birks are the silver lining to your foot problems.  I just recently 'discovered' Birkenstock as I'm more of a ballet flats girl. I only have a Birko-flor for now. I'm eyeing the Gizeh after drooling over the lovely pics in this thread. 

Here's my Birko-flor paired with a dainty dress.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

rdgldy said:


> so cute!





Jenniedel said:


> Very chic



Thank you 

I returned the black leather Medina. I thought they were a good idea, because my feet are thin / slender and I've to wear them tight. But they were so uncomfortable.I've got pressure marks on the instep, just trying them at home for 15 minutes. And they bleeded, got black feet 
So I'll stick to Gizeh . I'm waiting for these in Nubuk:


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mia Bella said:


> Thank you Hiromi! I have the urge to wear these with a cute boho top or something and then I say eh, and throw them on with whatever and I'm out the door! Like today's outfit for example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Forgot to say... love this outfit so much ! Beautiful Day ! I've seen this shirt  before. What is it ?



Jenniedel said:


> Wow, you have a lot! I guess the Birks are the silver lining to your foot problems.  I just recently 'discovered' Birkenstock as I'm more of a ballet flats girl. I only have a Birko-flor for now. I'm eyeing the Gizeh after drooling over the lovely pics in this thread.
> 
> Here's my Birko-flor paired with a dainty dress.
> View attachment 2644674


Lovely ! What style is it ?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CCfor C said:


> I happened upon this thread today..Awesome! I'm a Birkenstock girl...out of necessity. Foot problems and my podiatrist recommended them. I was not excited, but really, they are great. I've never gotten them before because I can never find them in my size...BUT, when I had to start wearing them for my issues I got onto Zappo's to order.
> 
> I wear narrow and am a size 9 1/2 to 10. Got both 40 and 41 to try and 40 fit the best. They do tend to run a half size smaller.
> 
> *They are the most comfortable shoes I have ever worn, and I can stand on my feet for a long time and walk around town in them with no problem*. I never have flare-ups of plantar f. or tendonitis in these.
> 
> So glad they come in cuter colors and styles now. I have skinny feet and ankles so they don't lookquite so clunky on me.
> 
> I think I've had mine about 3 years and want to get a few more. I have the Arizona in black suede, the Gizeh in brown leather and black patent leather, the Mayari in black leather, and another one in black patent that is similar to the Arizona but with thinner straps.
> 
> The Gizeh is my favorite. It stays on my feet really well. The Arizona feels like it's going to slip off my feet and makes my feet tense up a bit when walking.* I think the Birko-flor's are fine*. They have the cute colors and designs.
> 
> I've seen a few actresses here and there on the web wearing them (one that comes to mind is Naomi Watts), and I always think how sensible that is! (Haha)...Oh, the one I couldn't remember the name of is the Sydney.



That's it for me too. Now I'm wearing them every day and my back is getting so much better. That's why I have no problems to develop a new addiction. I see it as an investment in health :greengrin:
Birkoflor is comfortable to wear imo, light and smooth

 Naomi W.


----------



## Jenniedel

Pollie-Jean said:


> Lovely ! What style is it ?




Thank you! It's a Sofia variety white


----------



## Mia Bella

DesigningStyle said:


> I have always only purchased the regular footbed and these last two pairs (my Arizona Taupe and Black) purchased the soft footbed.  I think I like both.  Not sure I can even tell the difference.  I do notice that the toe bar is more pronounced in the non-soft footbed.



I've read that the soft fb basically has a cushy layer underneath the leather liner and it can keep the leather from molding to the shape of your foot. I'm just worried about my feet feeling sore when I wear them because when I wear a soft house slipper or pair of soft flip flops they feel too smooshy and my feet feel unsupported. I'm glad you can't tell the difference between the two, that means there's hope the soft fb will work for me!



in paris said:


> It is stunning! Poupre was always on my wish list (you;re right -- it is one of the very best Bal reds!) but, I'm afraid, I was a bit of a chèvre snob and stuck with the 2005 Bordeaux (Weekender and Day).
> 
> I always thought it was not quite right for summer/warmer weather but, from your modelling pics, I realise all along it was my shoes
> 
> merci!



Thank you thank you!
Oh man, I LOVE Balenciaga Chevre. I had a 2007 Anthra city with the chewiest chevre leather so I agree with you on that! Pourpre is pretty versatile because it has a magenta undertone keeping it from being a deep, dark Fall red.  I just switched out my Pommier Day, which is definitely a Spring color! I should switch back so I can moisturize my Pourpre with Leather Honey. Have you seen the thread about that stuff? It is AWESOME. It totally rejuvenated my Pommier 



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Have you tried the soft FB? It is TDM IMO!
> ANyhow looks like the black leather Arizona Amalfi size 36 N is back ordered for a month online, so I will wait and see if I get them in.



I will definitely try out the soft fbs very soon!! I hope you can get your hands on some Amalfis!



Pollie-Jean said:


> My feet love the Floridas



So cute! I'm a sucker for gladiators and these are so awesome. You're going to get so much wear out of these!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Forgot to say... love this outfit so much ! Beautiful Day ! I've seen this shirt  before. What is it ?
> 
> Lovely ! What style is it ?



Thank you Pollie! The shirt is by Brian Lichtenberg. Here it is on Revolve
http://www.revolveclothing.com/brian-lichtenberg-feline-tee-in-whiteblack/dp/BRIA-US4/


----------



## dorcast

One of the sites I've been stalking has the Monterey  in stock in a few sizes. 
My Arizonas are narrow, but I didn't want to miss these, so I ordered 39 regular. 
 I hope they are ok.

http://www.birkenstock-onlineshop.com/monterey-black-exquisit.html


----------



## schadenfreude

dorcast said:


> One of the sites I've been stalking has the Monterey  in stock in a few sizes.
> My Arizonas are narrow, but I didn't want to miss these, so I ordered 39 regular.
> I hope they are ok.
> 
> http://www.birkenstock-onlineshop.com/monterey-black-exquisit.html



My Montereys seem a little bigger than my Arizonas... but it seems the sizing is so wonky, you never know. Hope they work out for you!


----------



## schadenfreude

Not so much a Heidi fan, but love this outfit!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Mia Bella said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! I'm a sucker for gladiators and these are so awesome. You're going to get so much wear out of these!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pollie! The shirt is by Brian Lichtenberg. Here it is on Revolve
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/brian-lichtenberg-feline-tee-in-whiteblack/dp/BRIA-US4/



Thanks, Mia



schadenfreude said:


> *Not so much a Heidi fan*, but love this outfit!



Me neither :greengrin:
Btw, I asked my mil about Maggie. It's not necessary to put it in the fridge after opening


----------



## schadenfreude

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks, Mia
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither :greengrin:
> Btw, I asked my mil about Maggie. It's not necessary to put it in the fridge after opening




Aha!! Bless you for checking.


----------



## dorcast

schadenfreude said:


> My Montereys seem a little bigger than my Arizonas... but it seems the sizing is so wonky, you never know. Hope they work out for you!



Thanks! You were the inspiration for search for the elusive Monterey.


----------



## Mia Bella

I was looking around instagram using the #birkenstocks tag and spotted these super fab sandals. She says they're decade old Birks and doesn't know the name of them. Too bad!


----------



## BagTroll

http://www.zappos.com/birkenstock-gizeh-caribou-nubuck

I was simply astonished to find that the Birkenstock is so expensive in the United States or elsewhere! i purchased my pair for for about HK$490 (In US dollars that is about $60). Basically, I just purchased my silver Gizehs for half the price here in Hong Kong. Apparently it's even cheaper in Taiwan!

Then again, Birkenstock, for some reason, is nowhere near as well established in terms of brand name in Hong Kong or around China, it is far more popular in warmer climates like Singapore.


----------



## tulipfield

BagTroll said:


> http://www.zappos.com/birkenstock-gizeh-caribou-nubuck
> 
> 
> 
> I was simply astonished to find that the Birkenstock is so expensive in the United States or elsewhere! i purchased my pair for for about HK$490 (In US dollars that is about $60). Basically, I just purchased my silver Gizehs for half the price here in Hong Kong. Apparently it's even cheaper in Taiwan!
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, Birkenstock, for some reason, is nowhere near as well established in terms of brand name in Hong Kong or around China, it is far more popular in warmer climates like Singapore.





Wow, I would think it would be more expensive there.  Stock up while you can?

They're everywhere in Korea, prices seem similar to the US or maybe slightly more expensive.


----------



## BagTroll

tulipfield said:


> Wow, I would think it would be more expensive there.  Stock up while you can?
> 
> They're everywhere in Korea, prices seem similar to the US or maybe slightly more expensive.


I guess I should stock up, this is $US60 BEFORE sales, so i'm waiting until the Augest blowout sale season to buy up every last Arizona/Mayori/Gizeh they have in stock! 

By the way, what's the general consensus on the clogs? are they yay or nay? how do you guys generally style them?


----------



## schadenfreude

BagTroll said:


> I guess I should stock up, this is $US60 BEFORE sales, so i'm waiting until the Augest blowout sale season to buy up every last Arizona/Mayori/Gizeh they have in stock!
> 
> By the way, what's the general consensus on the clogs? are they yay or nay? how do you guys generally style them?




I still have a pair of clogs, but to be fair, I wore them mostly during my residency, exclusively with scrubs... I don't think they've seen the light of day since then. I hung on to them, though, because I've always had a soft spot for Birks. I'm not sure what I'd wear them with now. I would assume they'd make a bit of a comeback themselves this F/W after the sandal explosion this summer.


----------



## dorcast

BagTroll said:


> By the way, what's the general consensus on the clogs? are they yay or nay? how do you guys generally style them?



I have a pair (actually the Naot version, which is the same), and have had them for years. They are incredibly comfortable, but I only wear them when walking the dog. 
They can be cute, in that sexy/ugly Birkenstock way,  with jeans, I don't care for them with dresses or shorts. 

As Schadenfreude mentioned, I'll be curious to see if they are seen more this Fall, after the Birkenstock craze of this summer.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

I received my Arizona Taupe suede with the soft footbed! Love them, my daughter (who only likes the gizeh and the kairo thongs) says they are ugly! hahaha. they don't even need a break in they are so soft suede and footbed.

You girls are lucky they are soo cheap in HK, they are about $130 USD+tax for the leather amalfi's I have on order.


----------



## dorcast

All black Gizeh on Ebay (not my listing) 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Birkenstock...92461?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a91d70aad


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

dorcast said:


> All black Gizeh on Ebay (not my listing)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Birkenstock...92461?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a91d70aad




Love the all black look. Wish they came in the monteray style and were avail! Does anyone know where to get them?
But is the footbed soft?


----------



## renza

This is not a chic outfit (or really an "outfit" at all) but I was running errands and decided to try out my silver birko-flor mayari sandals. I think they are pretty cute for comfort sandals! I usually wear 8.5 in sandals and 9 in shoes and these are a 39. My toes aren't quite long enough to fit the toe grip properly but the 38 was too close because my toes were up to the edge. The arch feels very pronounced for my left foot (I think that one is slightly flatter) but they didn't make my feet hurt at all.


----------



## Straight-Laced

renza said:


> View attachment 2647771
> 
> This is not a chic outfit (or really an "outfit" at all) but I was running errands and decided to try out my silver birko-flor mayari sandals. I think they are pretty cute for comfort sandals! I usually wear 8.5 in sandals and 9 in shoes and these are a 39. My toes aren't quite long enough to fit the toe grip properly but the 38 was too close because my toes were up to the edge. The arch feels very pronounced for my left foot (I think that one is slightly flatter) but they didn't make my feet hurt at all.



Nice!!  I've bought some Arizonas recently because they look so cute right now but Mayaris are my favourite runaround Birks.  I find them much more comfortable than Gizehs and more supportive than Arizonas for some reason - maybe it's that neat little toe ring effect that makes my feet feel secure in them?  Hoping to get another pair but I can't really justify the purchase right now with two new pairs of Arizonas


----------



## Bag2gal

I am so happy Birkenstocks are back in!! So happy that I wanna do the happy dance in them! Finally women can wear comfortable shoes and look cool too.  I really hope more and more women are able to be subversive with their fashion and feel less pressure to wear and do things to their appearance due to societal pressures/expectations about what looks good. I hope we can more and more embrace fashion that is comfortable, healthier, sensible, affordable, economical, ecological and put more focus on their inner beauty. Of course i love o wear heels and fancy fitted clothes etc etc. but sometimes i get tired of it all and just need a break and that's where I'm at today. So gooooooooo birkies )))


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I think my Birks are ruining other shoes for me- they're so comfy I want to wear them all the time!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

renza said:


> View attachment 2647771
> 
> This is not a chic outfit (or really an "outfit" at all) but I was running errands and decided to try out my silver birko-flor mayari sandals. I think they are pretty cute for comfort sandals! I usually wear 8.5 in sandals and 9 in shoes and these are a 39. My toes aren't quite long enough to fit the toe grip properly but the 38 was too close because my toes were up to the edge. The arch feels very pronounced for my left foot (I think that one is slightly flatter) but they didn't make my feet hurt at all.



Love this style ! Thanks for sharing,renza 



Bag2gal said:


> I am so happy Birkenstocks are back in!! So happy that I wanna do the happy dance in them! Finally women can wear comfortable shoes and look cool too.  I really hope more and more women are able to be subversive with their fashion and feel less pressure to wear and do things to their appearance due to societal pressures/expectations about what looks good. *I hope we can more and more embrace fashion that is comfortable*, healthier, sensible, affordable, economical, ecological and put more focus on their inner beauty. Of course i love o wear heels and fancy fitted clothes etc etc. but sometimes i get tired of it all and just need a break and that's where I'm at today. So gooooooooo birkies )))



*Yes *



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I think *my Birks are ruining other shoes for me*- they're so comfy I want to wear them all the time!


That's what's happening to me too


----------



## jssl1688

hi, can someone clarify for me what the difference in the arizona amalfi vs the arizona oiled leather are? I'm looking online for a black pair but can't seem to tell the difference and i wanted to make sure i get the right one. thanks


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^  sorry

My Nubuk Gizehs in  Blackberry arrived yesterday







and I'll give these a try 
Tatami Zulia Leather, quite expensive ,I hope they'll be worth it :greengrin:


----------



## gymangel812

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^  sorry
> 
> My Nubuk Gizehs in  Blackberry arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll give these a try
> Tatami Zulia Leather, quite expensive ,I hope they'll be worth it :greengrin:



Love the purple,  where are they from?


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

jssl1688 said:


> hi, can someone clarify for me what the difference in the arizona amalfi vs the arizona oiled leather are? I'm looking online for a black pair but can't seem to tell the difference and i wanted to make sure i get the right one. thanks




I have black leather amalfi Arizonans on order, the difference as I understand it is the soft footbed. Amalfi comes with soft footbed. I don't think the oiled leather does.


----------



## tb-purselover

jssl1688 said:


> hi, can someone clarify for me what the difference in the arizona amalfi vs the arizona oiled leather are? I'm looking online for a black pair but can't seem to tell the difference and i wanted to make sure i get the right one. thanks



The oiled leather is a thicker, more sturdy leather.  It ages and distresses a bit with wear.  I love the distressed/aged look, others don't care for it.  What I mean by thicker/sturdier is that if the shoe sits unworn it holds it shape.  There are oiled leather birks with a regular footbed and some with a soft footbed.  I bought some from MatchesFashion with a soft foodbed.

The amalfi is a softer leather.  It might get floppier with use. Amalfi leather is defined as Italian leather (made in Amalfi, Italy).  But I have no idea if the birk amalfi leather is truly Italian leather or just softer then the oiled leather.


----------



## jssl1688

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> I have black leather amalfi Arizonans on order, the difference as I understand it is the soft footbed. Amalfi comes with soft footbed. I don't think the oiled leather does.



Hi cookie thanks for your help. That's wat I thought originally too. I actually called a store and they told me the oiled leather is more matte vs the Amalfi being more shiny.  Also the other difference is the soft footbed. 



tb-purselover said:


> The oiled leather is a thicker, more sturdy leather.  It ages and distresses a bit with wear.  I love the distressed/aged look, others don't care for it.  What I mean by thicker/sturdier is that if the shoe sits unworn it holds it shape.  There are oiled leather birks with a regular footbed and some with a soft footbed.  I bought some from MatchesFashion with a soft foodbed.
> 
> The amalfi is a softer leather.  It might get floppier with use. Amalfi leather is defined as Italian leather (made in Amalfi, Italy).  But I have no idea if the birk amalfi leather is truly Italian leather or just softer then the oiled leather.



Thanks tb. Your advice really helped. I have never seen the oiled leather with soft footbed. Only the Amalfi


----------



## killua_estee

Hi all, for birkenstock lovers in Singapore, world of sports is having at 50% sale off all birk/papillio designs. I managed to snag 2 pairs at sgd 50 each which is ~usd 40. I saw a lot of Madrids and gizeh in various colours, grab now while they still have sizes! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## tb-purselover

jssl1688 said:


> Thanks tb. Your advice really helped. I have never seen the oiled leather with soft footbed. Only the Amalfi




Yeah, maybe the soft footbed is only in EU or was a limited edition for Matches?  It was listed at $192. But I got them with a 30% discount. 

Here are pics of the ones I purchased. I wanted to show you they get distressed and soft footbed list on the insole. You might not like the distressed look.  Might be because they are limited edition.


----------



## HiromiT

renza said:


> View attachment 2647771
> 
> This is not a chic outfit (or really an "outfit" at all) but I was running errands and decided to try out my silver birko-flor mayari sandals. I think they are pretty cute for comfort sandals! I usually wear 8.5 in sandals and 9 in shoes and these are a 39. My toes aren't quite long enough to fit the toe grip properly but the 38 was too close because my toes were up to the edge. The arch feels very pronounced for my left foot (I think that one is slightly flatter) but they didn't make my feet hurt at all.



Looking good!!



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^  sorry
> 
> My Nubuk Gizehs in  Blackberry arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll give these a try
> Tatami Zulia Leather, quite expensive ,I hope they'll be worth it :greengrin:



Both colours are gorgeous -- they remind me of Bal bag colours!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, maybe the soft footbed is only in EU or was a limited edition for Matches?  It was listed at $192. But I got them with a 30% discount.
> 
> Here are pics of the ones I purchased. I wanted to show you they get distressed and soft footbed list on the insole. You might not like the distressed look.  Might be because they are limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 2652501
> 
> View attachment 2652502
> 
> View attachment 2652503



cute TB! The same size in Arizona's that I take, 36 narrow? How do you like the soft FB? I love my new Arizona's I really don't like to take them off.


----------



## HiromiT

tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, maybe the soft footbed is only in EU or was a limited edition for Matches?  It was listed at $192. But I got them with a 30% discount.
> 
> Here are pics of the ones I purchased. I wanted to show you they get distressed and soft footbed list on the insole. You might not like the distressed look.  Might be because they are limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 2652501
> 
> View attachment 2652502
> 
> View attachment 2652503



Love these! I wanted this colour combo from NAP but they were sold out. So I ended up getting the J Crew ones with silver buckles instead.


----------



## HiromiT

Nice!! I can't believe the low prices in Asia, so envious!


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> cute TB! The same size in Arizona's that I take, 36 narrow? How do you like the soft FB? I love my new Arizona's I really don't like to take them off.


Thank you!  I really love putting these together with outfits.  They look great with white pants and a blue printed tee.  Yes, same size as yours and I love the soft fb over the regular fb.  I have been wearing my birks or dickers pretty much everyday lol.  



HiromiT said:


> Love these! I wanted this colour combo from NAP but they were sold out. So I ended up getting the J Crew ones with silver buckles instead.


Great minds think alike! .  I was lucky to have grabbed these.  I saw them on JCrew, but my size sold out.  I was lucky to find them at Matches in my size.


----------



## tb-purselover

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^  sorry
> 
> My Nubuk Gizehs in  Blackberry arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll give these a try
> Tatami Zulia Leather, quite expensive ,I hope they'll be worth it :greengrin:



Loooove these.  You must have an amaaazing collection!  Please keep posting.



killua_estee said:


> Hi all, for birkenstock lovers in Singapore, world of sports is having at 50% sale off all birk/papillio designs. I managed to snag 2 pairs at sgd 50 each which is ~usd 40. I saw a lot of Madrids and gizeh in various colours, grab now while they still have sizes! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


Lovely, so cheap in Singapore.  So jelly about that.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

killua_estee said:


> Hi all, for birkenstock lovers in Singapore, world of sports is having at 50% sale off all birk/papillio designs. I managed to snag 2 pairs at sgd 50 each which is ~usd 40. I saw a lot of Madrids and gizeh in various colours, grab now while they still have sizes! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


Beautiful ! I think, i need to try Madrid 



tb-purselover said:


> Yeah, maybe the soft footbed is only in EU or was a limited edition for Matches?  It was listed at $192. But I got them with a 30% discount.
> 
> Here are pics of the ones I purchased. I wanted to show you they get distressed and soft footbed list on the insole. You might not like the distressed look.  Might be because they are limited edition.
> 
> View attachment 2652501
> 
> View attachment 2652502
> 
> View attachment 2652503


Love them !



HiromiT said:


> Both colours are gorgeous -- they remind me of *Bal bag colours*!


Thank you 
Yes, that's what I thought 
I ordered the Tatami Zulia in Tobacco too. Not sure yet, which color I'll keep








gymangel812 said:


> Love the purple,  where are they from?



http://www.bessergehen.com/Damen/Sa...ca8ef81f694&listtype=search&searchparam=gizeh



tb-purselover said:


> Loooove these.  You must have an amaaazing collection!  Please keep posting.


Thank you , purse lover 
When I'm in love with something , I throw myself into it :giggles:


----------



## killua_estee

HiromiT said:


> Nice!! I can't believe the low prices in Asia, so envious!






tb-purselover said:


> Lovely, so cheap in Singapore.  So jelly about that.







Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful ! I think, i need to try Madrid




It's the sale season in Singapore right now. However, I've always been buying birks at full price or max 30% off for the flora prints, and rarely see these on such markdowns. So excited to see them at such low prices that I'm tempted to buy a few more pairs


----------



## killua_estee

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^  sorry
> 
> My Nubuk Gizehs in  Blackberry arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll give these a try
> Tatami Zulia Leather, quite expensive ,I hope they'll be worth it :greengrin:



I love both the colors! They are gorgeous :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tulipfield

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^  sorry
> 
> My Nubuk Gizehs in  Blackberry arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'll give these a try
> Tatami Zulia Leather, quite expensive ,I hope they'll be worth it :greengrin:




Wow these are gorgeous!


----------



## tb-purselover

Oooh, I really love this colorway too.  Especially the soles.  Please post action shots!  A tough decision, both colorways are pretty!



Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, that's what I thought
> I ordered the Tatami Zulia in Tobacco too. Not sure yet, which color I'll keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bessergehen.com/Damen/Sa...ca8ef81f694&listtype=search&searchparam=gizeh
> 
> 
> Thank you , purse lover
> *When I'm in love with something , I throw myself into it *:giggles:



 Yes!  Me too.


----------



## runningbird

UPS just dropped off the soft footbed Amafi Arizonas.  Yay! 

They are not nearly as comfortable as my taupe suede version.  But I'm quite pleased nonetheless.  These will need some breaking in before I take them out for an extended time or my feet will get shredded.  

I  was really hoping there would be a black buckle version of the soft footbed but maybe sometime in the future Birkenstock will come out with some new styles.  After accidentally purchasing the soft footbed there's no way I can ever go back to regular.

The suede version is definitely more padded as well.  Might just be the pair I got.  These Amafi leather ones don't seem as squishy in the footbed.  

Maybe in due time.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

killua_estee said:


> I love both the colors! They are gorgeous :thumbup::thumbup:





tulipfield said:


> Wow these are gorgeous!



Thank you both 



tb-purselover said:


> Yes!  Me too.










runningbird said:


> View attachment 2655493
> 
> 
> UPS just dropped off the soft footbed Amafi Arizonas.  Yay!
> 
> They are not nearly as comfortable as my taupe suede version.  But I'm quite pleased nonetheless.  These will need some breaking in before I take them out for an extended time or my feet will get shredded.
> 
> I  was really hoping there would be a black buckle version of the soft footbed but maybe sometime in the future Birkenstock will come out with some new styles.  After accidentally purchasing the soft footbed there's no way I can ever go back to regular.
> 
> The suede version is definitely more padded as well.  Might just be the pair I got.  These Amafi leather ones don't seem as squishy in the footbed.
> 
> Maybe in due time.



They look great ! Beautiful valuable leather ! Congrats


----------



## runningbird

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look great ! Beautiful valuable leather ! Congrats




Thank you!


----------



## BagTroll

Guys, I know this sounds pretty insane, but hear me out, i'm thinking of wearing my silver gizeh's to my graduation dinner. I reckon,  since they're silver, they'd look quite flashy, i'd be wearing a blue knee length dress with silver accessories to match, thoughts?


----------



## killua_estee

BagTroll said:


> Guys, I know this sounds pretty insane, but hear me out, i'm thinking of wearing my silver gizeh's to my graduation dinner. I reckon,  since they're silver, they'd look quite flashy, i'd be wearing a blue knee length dress with silver accessories to match, thoughts?



It does sound insane to me haha &#128561; &#128539;
Mod pics please?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

BagTroll said:


> Guys, I know this sounds pretty insane, but hear me out, i'm thinking of wearing my silver gizeh's to my graduation dinner. I reckon,  since they're silver, they'd look quite flashy, i'd be wearing a blue knee length dress with silver accessories to match, thoughts?



Sounds good to me ! I'd keep accessories reserved. Silver Birkenstocks are an eyecatcher for themselves, imo
Yes, mod pics, please


----------



## Jasluxe

I recently found the white ones in stock, but I really really really wanted the black patent or silver metallic Arizonans instead! 

Does anyone know where I can find some? 
Maybe I'll just go with the white. I don't have any white shoes....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

renza said:


> View attachment 2647771
> 
> This is not a chic outfit (or really an "outfit" at all) but I was running errands and decided to try out my silver birko-flor mayari sandals. I think they are pretty cute for comfort sandals! I usually wear 8.5 in sandals and 9 in shoes and these are a 39. My toes aren't quite long enough to fit the toe grip properly but the 38 was too close because my toes were up to the edge. The arch feels very pronounced for my left foot (I think that one is slightly flatter) but they didn't make my feet hurt at all.



Thank you for sharing this pic, renza !
That's why I ordered the Mayari in violett and I'm so in love with them !!
The Tatami Zulias are going back. They were 105,- &#8364; and I couldn't find out why. No considerable difference between them and normal leather Birkenstocks (40 - 60 &#8364; ) The Zulia style makes my feet look clumsy, imo






Here's a better pic


----------



## renza

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you for sharing this pic, renza !
> That's why I ordered the Mayari in violett and I'm so in love with them !!
> The Tatami Zulias are going back. They were 105,-  and I couldn't find out why. No considerable difference between them and normal leather Birkenstocks (40 - 60  ) The Zulia style makes my feet look clumsy, imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic


Violet is pretty! Good choice


----------



## jssl1688




----------



## jssl1688

Hey lovelies. I went to a local birkenstock store over the weekend and tried on a couple of Arizonas. I can't believe how low stock was on many of the ones I wanted to see and try. They didn't have the oiled leather in black. They didn't have my size in the amalfi black or the taupe suede either. Anyways, I got to try on some just for reference. What do u gals think? Which one do u like best? The amalfi I have on is wide and too big. I like the shine on the leather. He showed me one that is similar to the oiled leather but it's matte. It seems to scratch quite a bit and I don't know if I like that. The suede is so comfy and I wouldn't need much breaking in. I like the amalfi look but it's so stiff and kinda hurts. The soft footbed is nice though. Gosh. I wish I could have the perfect combination. There's something about each that I like.


----------



## runningbird

jssl1688 said:


> Hey lovelies. I went to a local birkenstock store over the weekend and tried on a couple of Arizonas. I can't believe how low stock was on many of the ones I wanted to see and try. They didn't have the oiled leather in black. They didn't have my size in the amalfi black or the taupe suede either. Anyways, I got to try on some just for reference. What do u gals think? Which one do u like best? The amalfi I have on is wide and too big. I like the shine on the leather. He showed me one that is similar to the oiled leather but it's matte. It seems to scratch quite a bit and I don't know if I like that. The suede is so comfy and I wouldn't need much breaking in. I like the amalfi look but it's so stiff and kinda hurts. The soft footbed is nice though. Gosh. I wish I could have the perfect combination. There's something about each that I like.




I would go with the Amalfi ones. They'll go with so much more. If those ones were wide you can order the Narrow version.


----------



## lulu1982

Do the monterey's fit like a normal birkenstock?


----------



## DesigningStyle

My absolute favorite Birkenstocks are those made of Suede with the soft footbed.  I have Arizona in Taupe Suede, Black Suede and Passion Flower Suede.  All soft footbed.  

Here are my pretty Passion Flower Arizonas on a walk with my Greyhound.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

runningbird said:


> View attachment 2655493
> 
> 
> UPS just dropped off the soft footbed Amafi Arizonas.  Yay!
> 
> They are not nearly as comfortable as my taupe suede version.  But I'm quite pleased nonetheless.  These will need some breaking in before I take them out for an extended time or my feet will get shredded.
> 
> I  was really hoping there would be a black buckle version of the soft footbed but maybe sometime in the future Birkenstock will come out with some new styles.  After accidentally purchasing the soft footbed there's no way I can ever go back to regular.
> 
> The suede version is definitely more padded as well.  Might just be the pair I got.  These Amafi leather ones don't seem as squishy in the footbed.
> 
> Maybe in due time.



I love these! I have them on order too, but I bet the leather upper isnt as forgiving as the suede ones? My fear exactly, i wonder why the footbed isnt as good?
Good luck, keep us posted. I hope they break in after some wear.


----------



## jssl1688

runningbird said:


> I would go with the Amalfi ones. They'll go with so much more. If those ones were wide you can order the Narrow version.



thanks running bird. i really like the durability on the leather with the amalfi too. plus it's just such a strong pop of presence on my feet and really looks great paired with anything. i just wish the comfort level would be like the suede one. it's so hard on my feet and i have tender feet so i get blisters easily. yes, i would most def have to get the narrow. the beige suede one i tried is narrow so i know wide is way too big.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

DesigningStyle said:


> My absolute favorite Birkenstocks are those made of Suede with the soft footbed.  I have Arizona in Taupe Suede, Black Suede and Passion Flower Suede.  All soft footbed.
> 
> Here are my pretty Passion Flower Arizonas on a walk with my Greyhound.
> 
> View attachment 2658277



love this color! So cute


----------



## jssl1688

runningbird said:


> I would go with the Amalfi ones. They'll go with so much more. If those ones were wide you can order the Narrow version.



i just saw another post of yours, do you have the amalfi too? it looks shiny in the pic. how do you like them? did you have to break them in for a bit? or were they comfy to start? looks great on your feet


----------



## Pollie-Jean

DesigningStyle said:


> My absolute favorite Birkenstocks are those made of Suede with the soft footbed.  I have Arizona in Taupe Suede, Black Suede and Passion Flower Suede.  All soft footbed.
> 
> Here are my pretty Passion Flower Arizonas on a walk with my Greyhound.
> 
> View attachment 2658277



Such a great color


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Another inspiration pic:


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pollie-Jean said:


> Such a great color



I love it too.  I wear a lot of pink tops so these Birkenstocks are just so great to pair with them!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you for sharing this pic, renza !
> That's why I ordered the Mayari in violett and I'm so in love with them !!
> The Tatami Zulias are going back. They were 105,-  and I couldn't find out why. No considerable difference between them and normal leather Birkenstocks (40 - 60  ) The Zulia style makes my feet look clumsy, imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic



I agree.  I love the Mayari on you.  The Zulias are not attractive at all!


----------



## DesigningStyle

jssl1688 said:


> View attachment 2658119
> View attachment 2658120
> View attachment 2658121



How adorable are you!  I love the suede best!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

DesigningStyle said:


> I agree.  I love the Mayari on you.  The Zulias are not attractive at all!


Thank you for your affirmation !

I love the suede leather, so I thought I need to try again...
These Arizonas Amethyst arrived today and I lovelovelove the color. The straps are firmer than on the Taupe Arizonas, I tried,so they'll work for me 
It's not possible to capture the true color 











It was a bargain (29,50  incl. shipping ), so I couldn't say no :greengrin:


----------



## runningbird

jssl1688 said:


> i just saw another post of yours, do you have the amalfi too? it looks shiny in the pic. how do you like them? did you have to break them in for a bit? or were they comfy to start? looks great on your feet




Thank you! I did just get the black Amalfi leather soft bed and they are super comfy. Every time I wear them they they get softer.  I was concerned that because the leather is stiff I might get sore feet, but fortunately this hasn't been the case.  They are so great. I highly recommend them.


----------



## gail13

These look great on everyone and I know they are comfortable.  How much walking can you do in them-all day long?  Vegas day walking?


----------



## accessorygirl2

gail13 said:


> These look great on everyone and I know they are comfortable.  How much walking can you do in them-all day long?  Vegas day walking?



I've been wearing birks for years but if you are new to them, you should wear them for only a couple hours at first to break them in, then gradually increase wear time. I wouldn't advise wearing them for the first time on a trip with a lot of walking until you are used to them. These shoes, even with the soft footbed, are far more supportive than any other shoe. Conventional comfort shoes feature pillow-like cushioning that quickly breaks down and offers little support.   Once you break in a pair of birks they are the best thing for your feet. I dread getting a new pair because I like my old ones: they get better and better with time.


----------



## rdgldy

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you for your affirmation !
> 
> I love the suede leather, so I thought I need to try again...
> These Arizonas Amethyst arrived today and I lovelovelove the color. The straps are firmer than on the Taupe Arizonas, I tried,so they'll work for me
> It's not possible to capture the true color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bargain (29,50  incl. shipping ), so I couldn't say no :greengrin:


Love the color!!!


----------



## gail13

I'm wondering if anyone tried on the papillio in the leather-the top part over your foot is a little wider and I'm wondering if you get used to it.  The patent version is smaller by about 1/4".

The sandals are flattering and comfortable.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

rdgldy said:


> Love the color!!!



Thanks !

Newest additions 






Now I'm waiting for the Montereys, then I'm done for this summer. 14 pairs should do it


----------



## gail13

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Newest additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the Montereys, then I'm done for this summer. 14 pairs should do it



Did it take you a while to get used to the Gizeh vertical leather piece over your foot-it's wider than the non leather version.....I was thinking I would get used to it?


----------



## kbnkch

Pollie-Jean said:


> Needed more neutrals :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the color Stone too, but I didn't like it. Especially the brown sole


All the gray color insole ones I have seen on line come with small round yellow ESD marks on the straps except for yours. Did yours come with them and you took them off? The colors I want in my size only come in ESD ones but I really don't like the yellow thingy. I am wondering if they are removable.


----------



## kbnkch

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Newest additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the Montereys, then I'm done for this summer. 14 pairs should do it


14!!!! That made me feel so much better about my purchases. How about a family photo of all your Birkenstocks!


----------



## kbnkch

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you for your affirmation !
> 
> I love the suede leather, so I thought I need to try again...
> These Arizonas Amethyst arrived today and I lovelovelove the color. The straps are firmer than on the Taupe Arizonas, I tried,so they'll work for me
> It's not possible to capture the true color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bargain (29,50  incl. shipping ), so I couldn't say no :greengrin:


I love this color! Where did you get them from?


----------



## leoloo24

So glad I found this thread! I love my Birks!

I bought a pair of Gizehs in Mocha a few months ago and have been pretty much obsessed. Yesterday I bought a pair of suede taupe Arizonas and I'm excited to try those out!


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Newest additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the Montereys, then I'm done for this summer. 14 pairs should do it



Great additions! Wow, 14???  Please post a group pic!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gail13 said:


> Did it take you a while to get used to the Gizeh vertical leather piece over your foot-it's wider than the non leather version.....I was thinking I would get used to it?


It's Ramses. Yes, the leather is a bit stiff. I'm wearing them for short time ( got always  a second pair in my car), to get no blisters. 



kbnkch said:


> All the gray color insole ones I have seen on line come with small round yellow ESD marks on the straps except for yours. Did yours come with them and you took them off? The colors I want in my size only come in ESD ones but I really don't like the yellow thingy. I am wondering if they are removable.


I cut the straps with kitchen scissors :greengrin:, they were way too long. The yellow mark is ugly and I'm afraid it can't be taken off, without leaving a whole or other damages. 



kbnkch said:


> 14!!!! *That made me feel so much better about my purchases*. How about a family photo of all your Birkenstocks!



Now *I'm *feeling better 





kbnkch said:


> I love this color! Where did you get them from?


Ebay.de



HiromiT said:


> Great additions! Wow, 14???  Please post a group pic!


Thank you HiromiT
I 'd love to take a group shot soon :giggles:
That's why I love TPF. No one judges you


----------



## gail13

There are some good deals on Amazon if the size and colors work for you.


----------



## gail13

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's Ramses. Yes, the leather is a bit stiff. I'm wearing them for short time ( got always  a second pair in my car), to get no blisters.
> 
> 
> I cut the straps with kitchen scissors :greengrin:, they were way too long. The yellow mark is ugly and I'm afraid it can't be taken off, without leaving a whole or other damages.
> 
> 
> 
> Now *I'm *feeling better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay.de
> 
> 
> Thank you HiromiT
> I 'd love to take a group shot soon :giggles:
> That's why I love TPF. No one judges you



Was it hard to cut evenly with scissors?


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Judgement? More like admiration!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

runningbird said:


> Thank you! I did just get the black Amalfi leather soft bed and they are super comfy. Every time I wear them they they get softer.  I was concerned that because the leather is stiff I might get sore feet, but fortunately this hasn't been the case.  They are so great. I highly recommend them.



great to hear, i have them on order, about a week away from delivery. I was worried about the leather (compared to taupe suede is so soft) would cause alot of blisters.Will take my time with them and break in slowly.

This will be my fourth pair this summer.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gail13 said:


> Was it hard to cut evenly with scissors?



My result is not perfect.... But I didn't make a big effort


----------



## gail13

Pollie-Jean said:


> My result is not perfect.... But I didn't make a big effort



I don't understand why it is wider just because it is leather vs patent etc.

It feels a bit awkward on the foot.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 











Sorry, I was wrong. It's 12 pairs and 13 with the Montereys, coming in july :greengrin:


----------



## kbnkch

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was wrong. It's 12 pairs and 13 with the Montereys, coming in july :greengrin:


 I want the purple ones!! and basalt ones and braided ones and light green ones and......


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was wrong. It's 12 pairs and 13 with the Montereys, coming in july :greengrin:



wow so much cool color! congrats on your collection! Where did you manage to find the montereys? Nothing online as far as I can see!?


----------



## tb-purselover

Ooooo, so pretty!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection with us!  



Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was wrong. It's 12 pairs and 13 with the Montereys, coming in july :greengrin:


----------



## purse collector

jssl1688 said:


> View attachment 2658119
> View attachment 2658120
> View attachment 2658121


 
Very cute outfit.  Where did you get your shorts?  What size do you wear?


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> wow so much cool color! congrats on your collection! Where did you manage to find the montereys? Nothing online as far as I can see!?





Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was wrong. It's 12 pairs and 13 with the Montereys, coming in july :greengrin:



Yes, I would love to know too. I've been waiting all Summer to order them.


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was wrong. It's 12 pairs and 13 with the Montereys, coming in july :greengrin:



Oh my, what a beautiful family!    You're so lucky to have access to all those pretty colours and special styles.


----------



## tulipfield

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was wrong. It's 12 pairs and 13 with the Montereys, coming in july :greengrin:




Gorgeoussssss which pair is your favorite?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

kbnkch said:


> I want the purple ones!! and basalt ones and braided ones and light green ones and......



 Thank you, you're so kind



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> wow so much cool color! congrats on your collection! Where did you manage to find the montereys? Nothing online as far as I can see!?


Thanks 
 Here :
http://www.sandalen.de/birkenstock-premium/birkenstock-sandale-monterey-schwarz-naturleder.php



tb-purselover said:


> Ooooo, so pretty!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection with us!


Thanks too 



saira1214 said:


> Yes, I would love to know too. I've been waiting all Summer to order them.


I hope they'll arrive on time !



HiromiT said:


> Oh my, what a beautiful family!    You're so lucky to have access to all those pretty colours and special styles.


Thank you HiromiT !
Btw, my new Majestic silk longsleeve has a wonderful color. Need to take a pic soon



tulipfield said:


> Gorgeoussssss which pair is your favorite?


Thanks !
I guess right now the Mayaris. The style and the metallic purple are so unique. I'd love to get more Mayaris, but in Germany they are hard to find, just boring colors... But when we're in California in september, I'll certainly grab some more :greengrin:


----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I was wrong. It's 12 pairs and 13 with the Montereys, coming in july :greengrin:




Beautiful!!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you, you're so kind
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Here :
> http://www.sandalen.de/birkenstock-premium/birkenstock-sandale-monterey-schwarz-naturleder.php
> 
> 
> Thanks too
> 
> 
> I hope they'll arrive on time !
> 
> 
> Thank you HiromiT !
> Btw, my new Majestic silk longsleeve has a wonderful color. Need to take a pic soon
> 
> 
> Thanks !
> I guess right now the Mayaris. The style and the metallic purple are so unique. I'd love to get more Mayaris, but in Germany they are hard to find, just boring colors... But when we're in California in september, I'll certainly grab some more :greengrin:



thanks but i am in the usa, don't see that they ship to the us.

Please post modeling pics when you receive them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Thank you, dorcast 
- Cookies, I will

Because I wasn't really convinced by this style









I gave them a special  treatment


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thank you, dorcast
> - Cookies, I will
> 
> Because I wasn't really convinced by this style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave them a special  treatment


Wow, what did you do???


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Wow, what did you do???


I used sandpaper :greengrin:
Now I've got sort of nubuk / suede leather


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> I used sandpaper :greengrin:
> Now I've got sort of nubuk / suede leather



You were brave to attempt such a makeover but what fantastic results! I much prefer your DIY nubuck over the distressed leather.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

I got the amalfi's today! and right out of the box they were comfy. I did not adjust the straps (they were wider than my taupe suede) ones but def keeping them and will have to do since I can't find the monterey's 
I don't really feel they need a break in at all!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

Pollie-Jean said:


> I used sandpaper :greengrin:
> Now I've got sort of nubuk / suede leather


thats an amazing DIY! They look brand new!


----------



## killua_estee

Did anyone see Valentino ss15 sandals? These shoes look like camo birkenstocks!


----------



## HiromiT

killua_estee said:


> View attachment 2671649
> 
> Did anyone see Valentino ss15 sandals? These shoes look like camo birkenstocks!



No way! Frankly, I think the camo ones are ugly and the plain black pair is a blatant copy...and do they cost, like, $900?

On the other hand, it means the Birkie trend will live another season!


----------



## kbnkch

Jasluxe said:


> I recently found the white ones in stock, but I really really really wanted the black patent or silver metallic Arizonans instead!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find some?
> Maybe I'll just go with the white. I don't have any white shoes....


Happyfeet.com has silver arizona w/soft footbed back in stock! Hope they have your size!


----------



## kbnkch

HiromiT said:


> No way! Frankly, I think the camo ones are ugly and the plain black pair is a blatant copy...and do they cost, like, $900?
> 
> On the other hand,* it means the Birkie trend will live another season! *


That's my thought exactly. I think I'm gonna buy a few more pairs.


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> View attachment 2671170
> 
> I got the amalfi's today! and right out of the box they were comfy. I did not adjust the straps (they were wider than my taupe suede) ones but def keeping them and will have to do since I can't find the monterey's
> I don't really feel they need a break in at all!



These look cute, H!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> These look cute, H!



thanks, realized my feet look huge on this giant pic, ewwwww! Anyhow, i really like them. the black leather is somewhat dressier i guess.

Any luck finding your HG Montereys!?

I am a little obsessed with the givenchy double strap all black sandals, but they are currently $770! YIKES


----------



## schadenfreude

I was innocently trying to walk through Nordies shoe department when these leapt off the display into my hand. Taupe suede, soft footbed. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tb-purselover

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> thanks, realized my feet look huge on this giant pic, ewwwww! Anyhow, i really like them. the black leather is somewhat dressier i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Any luck finding your HG Montereys!?
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little obsessed with the givenchy double strap all black sandals, but they are currently $770! YIKES




So I tried these in the givenchy floral pattern when they went on sale. I ended up returning them.  They didn't feel as comfy as birks. Also the second strap sat high up closer to my ankle. So it actually cut into my foot where it transitioned into my ankle. Hope that makes sense. But IMHO, not worth the price because of the comfort and feel of them. They didn't feel worth the price. The leather didn't feel that nice iykwim?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> You were brave to attempt such a makeover but what fantastic results! I much prefer your DIY nubuck over the distressed leather.


Thank you ! I'm kind of flippant in those matters. I had luck :greengrin:



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> View attachment 2671170
> 
> I got the amalfi's today! and right out of the box they were comfy. I did not adjust the straps (they were wider than my taupe suede) ones but def keeping them and will have to do since I can't find the monterey's
> I don't really feel they need a break in at all!


So beautiful ! Congrats



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> thats an amazing DIY! They look brand new!


Thanks,cookies



HiromiT said:


> On the other hand, it means the Birkie trend will live another season!



If not, I wouldn't care 



schadenfreude said:


> I was *innocently* trying to walk through Nordies shoe department when these leapt off the display into my hand. Taupe suede, soft footbed. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672642


:giggles:
Many congrats ... and .... nice tattoo


----------



## HiromiT

schadenfreude said:


> I was innocently trying to walk through Nordies shoe department when these leapt off the display into my hand. Taupe suede, soft footbed. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672642



 How could you refuse?


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

tb-purselover said:


> So I tried these in the givenchy floral pattern when they went on sale. I ended up returning them.  They didn't feel as comfy as birks. Also the second strap sat high up closer to my ankle. So it actually cut into my foot where it transitioned into my ankle. Hope that makes sense. But IMHO, not worth the price because of the comfort and feel of them. They didn't feel worth the price. The leather didn't feel that nice iykwim?



i adore the all black ones, they fit me fine. Not sure as comfy as the birks? I would def wait to see if they go on sale! But my husband says "another pair of sandals?!"


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

schadenfreude said:


> I was innocently trying to walk through Nordies shoe department when these leapt off the display into my hand. Taupe suede, soft footbed. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672642



dont you love the suede!? I love mine too. we are twins


----------



## tb-purselover

schadenfreude said:


> I was innocently trying to walk through Nordies shoe department when these leapt off the display into my hand. Taupe suede, soft footbed. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2672642



Super cute!  I love the taupe ones.  They are on my wishlist.



cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i adore the all black ones, they fit me fine. Not sure as comfy as the birks? I would def wait to see if they go on sale! But my husband says "another pair of sandals?!"



I'm glad they fit you!  For me the floral ones cut into my foot and the edge was sharp, plastic-y feel.  So It really hurt.  I felt the birks had a more comfortable sole.  But I never tried the black ones.

One can never have too many shoes or sandals!!!  That is what I tell myself, anyways .


----------



## schadenfreude

I love being on vacation... I swear my job satisfaction would go up at least 25% if I could wear birks to work.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Just got mine! Forgive the pre pedi pic.


----------



## HiromiT

mrsinsyder said:


> Just got mine! Forgive the pre pedi pic.



Nice, the turquoise sole is striking!


----------



## renza

mrsinsyder said:


> Just got mine! Forgive the pre pedi pic.


I love the bright sole! I wish they would do this in other styles, like the Mayari.


----------



## mai-mai

Hi ladies, what can you say about the metallic shades of birkenstock right now? Saw one & tried in arizona style very chic.... do you think it will pill off eventually bcoz of the top coated paint on the leathers? feeback is highly appreciated. 
thanks




Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## mai-mai

Just want to share what i got from the boutique last tuesday, for my son and mine

the metallic copper coin arizona is on hold, it will be a waste of money if it will pill off or crack due to wear n tear.

Arizona black all leathers



Mine is the Madrid all black eva




Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

mrsinsyder said:


> Just got mine! Forgive the pre pedi pic.



Beautiful ! I love the colored soles


----------



## mai-mai

mai-mai said:


> Just want to share what i got from the boutique last tuesday, for my son and mine
> 
> the metallic copper coin arizona is on hold, it will be a waste of money if it will peel off or crack due to wear n tear.
> 
> Arizona black all leathers
> View attachment 2675379
> 
> 
> Mine is the Madrid all black eva
> View attachment 2675381
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.








Sorry ladies over look, it should be PEEL off


----------



## mai-mai

mai-mai said:


> Hi ladies, what can you say about the metallic shades of birkenstock right now? Saw one & tried in arizona style very chic.... do you think it will peel off eventually bcoz of the top coated paint on the leathers? feeback is highly appreciated.
> thanks
> View attachment 2675375
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.






Peel off


----------



## CupsofJosephine

Hi ladies! I'm planning on taking the plunge and buying me a pair of Suede Arizona Birkenstocks! I was wondering, for those who own suede ones, does it stretch? Also how much difference does the soft foot bed and the regular have? Oh and the sizing! For example, nordies has the option of chosing B and D for width. What would you recommend getting if I have normal feet? Thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## dorcast

mai-mai said:


> Just want to share what i got from the boutique last tuesday, for my son and mine
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is the Madrid all black eva
> View attachment 2675381
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.




I just got the Eva too.  I wasn't sure how all plastic would be, but they are so comfortable! 
It's a great beach shoe.


----------



## accessorygirl2

CupsofJosephine said:


> Hi ladies! I'm planning on taking the plunge and buying me a pair of Suede Arizona Birkenstocks! I was wondering, for those who own suede ones, does it stretch? Also how much difference does the soft foot bed and the regular have? Oh and the sizing! For example, nordies has the option of chosing B and D for width. What would you recommend getting if I have normal feet? Thank you in advance ladies!




The suede does stretch a bit but you can always tighten the buckles. I have a pretty thin foot so I wear the narrow width. Regular width is fine for most people. I'd recommend trying them on in a store if possible, to see the difference in the widths on your foot.


----------



## CupsofJosephine

accessorygirl2 said:


> The suede does stretch a bit but you can always tighten the buckles. I have a pretty thin foot so I wear the narrow width. Regular width is fine for most people. I'd recommend trying them on in a store if possible, to see the difference in the widths on your foot.


Thank you so much!  I definitely will Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'll wear the Floridas tonight


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

i need an intervention, I am looking to buy another pair of suede arizona's in denim color. Does anyone own this color/style? Thoughts on the color and style? I own the taupe suede arizonas and loooove them.
I have 4 pairs of Birks this summer so far.......i really want to stop.


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

mai-mai said:


> Hi ladies, what can you say about the metallic shades of birkenstock right now? Saw one & tried in arizona style very chic.... do you think it will pill off eventually bcoz of the top coated paint on the leathers? feeback is highly appreciated.
> thanks
> View attachment 2675375
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


Nice metalic birks


----------



## saira1214

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> i need an intervention, I am looking to buy another pair of suede arizona's in denim color. Does anyone own this color/style? Thoughts on the color and style? I own the taupe suede arizonas and loooove them.
> I have 4 pairs of Birks this summer so far.......i really want to stop.



I saw pass on them. You have the Amalfi which are black and dark. Although the denim are blue, they are a dark blue and easily interchangeable with black.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

saira1214 said:


> I saw pass on them. You have the Amalfi which are black and dark. Although the denim are blue, they are a dark blue and easily interchangeable with black.



thank you for your reasoning on this.....and common sense. Have you been able to score some monterey's?


----------



## dorcast

Nordstrom has Montereys in stock online.


----------



## tb-purselover

[ QUOTE=dorcast;27063778]Nordstrom has Montereys in stock online.[/QUOTE]

Gah I missed out!  I got an email from my SA but I didn't check it for two days. Now they no longer have my size. Sigh.


----------



## dorcast

tb-purselover said:


> [ QUOTE=dorcast;27063778]Nordstrom has Montereys in stock online.



Gah I missed out!  I got an email from my SA but I didn't check it for two days. Now they no longer have my size. Sigh.[/QUOTE]

oh sorry! Keep checking, they have such a great return policy that things pop back often.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pic isn't shown...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Needed a dark red


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Needed a dark red


Number 14! Those are beauties and I'm not usually fond of red!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Number 14! Those are beauties and I'm not usually fond of red!



Thank you ! 
Now I'm done, I swear


----------



## abs914

Ordered a pair of Arizonas last night - my first pair of Birks! They should be here tomorrow. I'm hoping they're comfy and fit well.


----------



## schadenfreude

CupsofJosephine said:


> Hi ladies! I'm planning on taking the plunge and buying me a pair of Suede Arizona Birkenstocks! I was wondering, for those who own suede ones, does it stretch? Also how much difference does the soft foot bed and the regular have? Oh and the sizing! For example, nordies has the option of chosing B and D for width. What would you recommend getting if I have normal feet? Thank you in advance ladies!




The soft footbed is much much nicer IMO, and the suede will stretch. As for sizing, I agree with the others, you need to go try them on or order a couple of different sizes to see what works. Nordies is goofy... I'm a US 9 and wear 39 in Birks. But if you order a 9 from Nordies, they send 40s.


----------



## dorcast

schadenfreude said:


> The soft footbed is much much nicer IMO, and the suede will stretch. As for sizing, I agree with the others, you need to go try them on or order a couple of different sizes to see what works. Nordies is goofy... I'm a US 9 and wear 39 in Birks. But if you order a 9 from Nordies, they send 40s.



ugh, I was afraid of that. Thought I finally found Montereys when Nordies had a 9 left. They haven't arrived yet, but it dawned on me after I ordered that I would be getting a 40, which I know will be too large for me.


----------



## miffy

Will Nordstrom be getting in more Montereys?


----------



## SLCsocialite

Here are some ideas that I've had with my Birks, im obsessed!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

SLCsocialite said:


> Here are some ideas that I've had with my Birks, im obsessed!


love your blog BTW, and your birks, yes I am obsessed too!


----------



## EBMIC

I just found this forum & love it!  I just purchased 2 Birkenstock sandals and I'm trying to decide which I like the best.  The Gizeh is in Twilight Blue oiled leather and the Mayari is black leather


----------



## EBMIC

Mayari


----------



## jlm916

I think both are great - I've seen people doing light hikes in the gizehs and I have 2 pairs of the mayari's that I've worn on light hikes as well.  So, both are great for keeping your feet happy.


----------



## EBMIC

jlm916 said:


> I think both are great - I've seen people doing light hikes in the gizehs and I have 2 pairs of the mayari's that I've worn on light hikes as well.  So, both are great for keeping your feet happy.


Thank you!!


----------



## EBMIC

jlm916 said:


> I think both are great - I've seen people doing light hikes in the gizehs and I have 2 pairs of the mayari's that I've worn on light hikes as well.  So, both are great for keeping your feet happy.


I live in the Bay Area too!! 
What color Mayari's do you have & how have they worn in?


----------



## jlm916

EBMIC said:


> I live in the Bay Area too!!
> What color Mayari's do you have & how have they worn in?



I have the black oiled leather and the lighter brown color in oiled leather.  The black pair have been to napa, Tahoe, Mendocino, the humboldt redwoods, and they've definitely gotten wet.  They still look new and are more comfortable every time I wear them.

Not sure if you're familiar with the park, but I've seen plenty of ladies walking the Lafayette Reservoir in Gizehs.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Not sure if anyone is looking for these but the Birkenstock Papillio Gizehs are only $19 at Marshall's in Seal Beach. There are 4 pairs of size 6 available. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2699088

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Would have gotten them but I need a 5. So cheap! Nordstrom Rack still has them for $49.


----------



## EBMIC

jlm916 said:


> I have the black oiled leather and the lighter brown color in oiled leather.  The black pair have been to napa, Tahoe, Mendocino, the humboldt redwoods, and they've definitely gotten wet.  They still look new and are more comfortable every time I wear them.
> 
> Not sure if you're familiar with the park, but I've seen plenty of ladies walking the Lafayette Reservoir in Gizehs.


OMG! Yes, I live in the Tri-Valley area!!!


----------



## jlm916

EBMIC said:


> OMG! Yes, I live in the Tri-Valley area!!!



It's great out here, but this heat wave has me dreaming of the fog in Half Moon Bay.


----------



## EBMIC

jlm916 said:


> It's great out here, but this heat wave has me dreaming of the fog in Half Moon Bay.


Exactly!!!


----------



## EBMIC

Here are my tan birkenstocks from the 1990s....they have held up really well.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

EBMIC said:


> Mayari



They are looking fantastic !!


----------



## SLCsocialite

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> love your blog BTW, and your birks, yes I am obsessed too!



Awe thank you so much! That means a lot


----------



## EBMIC

Pollie-Jean said:


> They are looking fantastic !!


Thank you!


----------



## rdgldy

My birkenstock look today!!


----------



## EBMIC

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2702886
> 
> My birkenstock look today!!


Love the look!!!


----------



## rdgldy

EBMIC said:


> Love the look!!!


  thanks!


----------



## DesigningStyle

rdgldy said:


> View attachment 2702886
> 
> My birkenstock look today!!



Love everything!  Especially the dog!


----------



## AEGIS

I got the bootleg Steve Madden version yesterday bc it has pony hair.  We'll see if I like them.


----------



## AEGIS

I got the bootleg Steve Madden version from the rack yesterday.  It is pony hair so I really liked that


----------



## rdgldy

DesigningStyle said:


> Love everything!  Especially the dog!




Thank you. For a minute I thought one of my dogs photobombed the picture, haha!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

rdgldy said:


> Thank you. For a minute I thought one of my dogs photobombed the picture, haha!!



I was tempted to do a Birkenstock and Birkin photo!  One of us has to!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Just read through this whole thread, love everyone's photos of their Birks!  If anyone knows of Monterey's coming in stock in a 37, please please let me know!  I have been looking all over the internet for them an can't find a pair anywhere (that I can confirm is legit).

Figured in the meantime I'd share the pairs I got, the patent pair went back to J.Crew but I like the Navy and the Black (will probably switch to the Monterey black Arizona's if I can track them down!)


----------



## EBMIC

cinnabun4chu said:


> Just read through this whole thread, love everyone's photos of their Birks!  If anyone knows of Monterey's coming in stock in a 37, please please let me know!  I have been looking all over the internet for them an can't find a pair anywhere (that I can confirm is legit).
> 
> Figured in the meantime I'd share the pairs I got, the patent pair went back to J.Crew but I like the Navy and the Black (will probably switch to the Monterey black Arizona's if I can track them down!)


Love them!!!


----------



## flygurl

Ha!  Of course my PF ladies have a thread for Birkinstocks!  I just found this thread last night. I've been on the fence lately...and fell over to the Birkenstock side last night.  I got the Monterey Exquisite Black regular width from an ebay seller in the UK (she has a boutique there).  I also have the narrow coming from Nordies (the page is bookmarked and I checked it daily until a 40 popped up!).  I'm thinking I need the regular because the JCrew Birks are tad narrow on me.
I cant wait to dust of My black Celine phantom or A Wang Rocco to wear them together.
Today I tried on the gizeh at Nordies Rack ($70) , it was so tempting.  Given that I have pancake flat feet  I'm trying to show restraint until I see how they break in.  

btw luisaviaroma has the Monterey Exquisite Black in 39-45 for $237


----------



## dorcast

flygurl said:


> Ha!  Of course my PF ladies have a thread for Birkinstocks!  I just found this thread last night. I've been on the fence lately...and fell over to the Birkenstock side last night.  I got the Monterey Exquisite Black regular width from an ebay seller in the UK (she has a boutique there).  I also have the narrow coming from Nordies (the page is bookmarked and I checked it daily until a 40 popped up!).  I'm thinking I need the regular because the JCrew Birks are tad narrow on me.
> 
> btw luisaviaroma has the Monterey Exquisite Black in 39-45 for $237



I think you got my Nordstrom return. Glad they are going to a good home!  I had ordered the 40 when they were still labeling them as a 9, and they were too big for me. Last night a 39 popped back up, hopefully they will ship.


----------



## flygurl

dorcast said:


> I think you got my Nordstrom return. Glad they are going to a good home!  I had ordered the 40 when they were still labeling them as a 9, and they were too big for me. Last night a 39 popped back up, hopefully they will ship.


Too funny, small world!
I'm new to Birks, could you tell me have you tried other styles and if so how did the Monterey compare?
I read that one poster said they ran larger than her Arizona.


----------



## dorcast

flygurl said:


> Too funny, small world!
> I'm new to Birks, could you tell me have you tried other styles and if so how did the Monterey compare?
> I read that one poster said they ran larger than her Arizona.



I wear a 39 narrow in the Arizona and the Madrid.  Since the monterey's were  a size too large for me, it was hard to tell, but they actually  weren't swimming on me, so I don't think they run much differently.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I don't think I have shared my Zurichs in Cocoa Suede with soft footbed and a size 37 Regular.  

I love this style and don't ever think I have seen anyone else wearing it.


----------



## EBMIC

DesigningStyle said:


> I don't think I have shared my Zurichs in Cocoa Suede with soft footbed and a size 37 Regular.
> 
> I love this style and don't ever think I have seen anyone else wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705217


I love that style too!  They are very hard to find now!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Preordered these







Pebbled Metallic Nubuk leather
I've no clue, when they'll be delivered


----------



## rdgldy

DesigningStyle said:


> I don't think I have shared my Zurichs in Cocoa Suede with soft footbed and a size 37 Regular.
> 
> I love this style and don't ever think I have seen anyone else wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2705217




I like this style a lot!


----------



## rdgldy

Pollie-Jean said:


> Preordered these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbled Metallic Nubuk leather
> I've no clue, when they'll be delivered




ooh, nice!!


----------



## rdgldy

Another pair of Arizonas, my blue from Free People paired with Gap boyfriends and a framboise gator KD.


----------



## nova_girl

I just bought a pair of the Gizehs today at Nordstrom Rack. I'm hoping I can break them in enough to wear them on my trip to NYC later this month. Do you guys think these would be ok for a moderate amount of walking or would the Arizona style be better? Or would you not recommend any style of Birks for a lot of walking? I've loved seeing the pictures everyone has posted, they were very helpful


----------



## EBMIC

nova_girl said:


> I just bought a pair of the Gizehs today at Nordstrom Rack. I'm hoping I can break them in enough to wear them on my trip to NYC later this month. Do you guys think these would be ok for a moderate amount of walking or would the Arizona style be better? Or would you not recommend any style of Birks for a lot of walking? I've loved seeing the pictures everyone has posted, they were very helpful


Oh, I'd love to see your Gizeh's!  Are you okay walking with a plastic piece in-between your toes?
If you are, you might be able to wear them, in NYC!!


----------



## HauteMama

nova_girl said:


> I just bought a pair of the Gizehs today at Nordstrom Rack. I'm hoping I can break them in enough to wear them on my trip to NYC later this month. Do you guys think these would be ok for a moderate amount of walking or would the Arizona style be better? Or would you not recommend any style of Birks for a lot of walking? I've loved seeing the pictures everyone has posted, they were very helpful



If you normally do well with toe thongs, you might be fine with these. I recently went to DC, and my patent Arizonas were the only shoes I could wear for a full day of walking - everything else ended up rubbing somewhere unexpected. I've had Gizehs in the past that carried me painlessly through Universal Studios parks, so they definitely work for me (but ymmv).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

rdgldy said:


> Another pair of Arizonas, my blue from Free People paired with Gap boyfriends and a framboise gator KD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706017



Love your style !


----------



## rdgldy

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love your style !




Thank you, my dear!


----------



## nova_girl

EBMIC said:


> Oh, I'd love to see your Gizeh's!  Are you okay walking with a plastic piece in-between your toes?
> If you are, you might be able to wear them, in NYC!!



I am ok with walking with flip flops/thong sandals. I actually have a lot of space between my big toe and the next one so those types of shoes are usually fine for me. My problem recently is that the balls of my feet start to burn when I wear flip flops for too long so I'm hoping these Birks will help wirh that. I'm attaching a picture below 








HauteMama said:


> If you normally do well with toe thongs, you might be fine with these. I recently went to DC, and my patent Arizonas were the only shoes I could wear for a full day of walking - everything else ended up rubbing somewhere unexpected. I've had Gizehs in the past that carried me painlessly through Universal Studios parks, so they definitely work for me (but ymmv).



I'm expecting to do an amount of walking comparable to spending a day in a theme park so it's good to know the Gizehs worked for you. I have to admit, after seeing all of the wonderful pictures posted here I might end up buying some Arizonas as well lol. I hope you enjoyed your visit to DC, that's not far from me


----------



## EBMIC

nova_girl said:


> I am ok with walking with flip flops/thong sandals. I actually have a lot of space between my big toe and the next one so those types of shoes are usually fine for me. My problem recently is that the balls of my feet start to burn when I wear flip flops for too long so I'm hoping these Birks will help wirh that. I'm attaching a picture below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting to do an amount of walking comparable to spending a day in a theme park so it's good to know the Gizehs worked for you. I have to admit, after seeing all of the wonderful pictures posted here I might end up buying some Arizonas as well lol. I hope you enjoyed your visit to DC, that's not far from me


Those are very nice!!!!


----------



## slang

nova_girl said:


> I just bought a pair of the Gizehs today at Nordstrom Rack. I'm hoping I can break them in enough to wear them on my trip to NYC later this month. Do you guys think these would be ok for a moderate amount of walking or would the Arizona style be better? Or would you not recommend any style of Birks for a lot of walking? I've loved seeing the pictures everyone has posted, they were very helpful



I wore my Gizehs when I went to NYC for a week last year. I brought a few pairs of shoes with me but only wore my Birks b/c they were so comfortable. I wore them walking for 8+ hrs every day with no issues...


----------



## DesigningStyle

nova_girl said:


> I just bought a pair of the Gizehs today at Nordstrom Rack. I'm hoping I can break them in enough to wear them on my trip to NYC later this month. Do you guys think these would be ok for a moderate amount of walking or would the Arizona style be better? Or would you not recommend any style of Birks for a lot of walking? I've loved seeing the pictures everyone has posted, they were very helpful




Just came back from the Jersey shore and wore my Zurich and Arizonas for many miles.  All very comfy.


----------



## DesigningStyle

In my past post I incorrectly posted that my Zurich are size 37 R.  They are 36 R just in case anyone is referencing sizes between styles I don't want to confuse anyone.

Tonight I wore my Birkis Sansibar to the dog park.  This pair is about 15 years old.  You can hose these down so I love them for rainy weather, washing the car, on the beach, at the dog park, etc.  I do size up to a 37 R in this style.


----------



## nova_girl

DesigningStyle said:


> Just came back from the Jersey shore and wore my Zurich and Arizonas for many miles.  All very comfy.







slang said:


> I wore my Gizehs when I went to NYC for a week last year. I brought a few pairs of shoes with me but only wore my Birks b/c they were so comfortable. I wore them walking for 8+ hrs every day with no issues...







EBMIC said:


> Those are very nice!!!!




Thank you so much you guys! I love how supportive the tpf community is, even about silly things like this  I've been wearing them around the house to break them in a bit, and I'll probably wear them out of the house for the first time next weekend.


----------



## rdgldy

DesigningStyle said:


> In my past post I incorrectly posted that my Zurich are size 37 R.  They are 36 R just in case anyone is referencing sizes between styles I don't want to confuse anyone.
> 
> Tonight I wore my Birkis Sansibar to the dog park.  This pair is about 15 years old.  You can hose these down so I love them for rainy weather, washing the car, on the beach, at the dog park, etc.  I do size up to a 37 R in this style.
> 
> View attachment 2707133
> View attachment 2707134
> View attachment 2707135




how cute!!


----------



## rdgldy

nova_girl said:


> I just bought a pair of the Gizehs today at Nordstrom Rack. I'm hoping I can break them in enough to wear them on my trip to NYC later this month. Do you guys think these would be ok for a moderate amount of walking or would the Arizona style be better? Or would you not recommend any style of Birks for a lot of walking? I've loved seeing the pictures everyone has posted, they were very helpful




I have done tons of walking in NYC in my Arizonas, and they have been a dream.  I don't know about the Gizehs though-the toe piece might get annoying if you are walking a lot.


----------



## momo

Everyone's birkenstock looks are so chic! I'm so glad I found this thread, I've been contemplating ordering some Arizonas and seeing everyone's pictures has inspired me to do so but . . . . . . . . . . . . . 



I don't know which pair to keep.  I recently ordered these two Arizonas in narrow from zappos.  One pair in taupe birkibuc and the other brown burkoflor.  Since we're towards the end of summer I don't want to invest in more sandals so my budget is cheap - no real leather here.  I already own a pair of brown Birkenstocks which go around the ankle, I don't know the style name so I may keep the taupe and send the brown arizonas back. I think the brown burkoflor looks like authentic leather and the birkibuc is so obviously faux suede however that doesn't bother much I actually like the color and fabrication of the taupe birkibuc.  Sorry it's kind of hard to tell the difference in shoe color with my bad pics.



Taupe birkibuc left                                               ----------------------           Brown birkoflor right











Which ones would you keep---or should I just keep both lol! I'm leaning towards the taupe since they'll go with anything.
Brown birkoflor left ------------- Taupe birkibuc right


----------



## luckybunny

go with the taupe - more versatile since you already have a brown pair.


----------



## AnnaFreud

momo said:


> Everyone's birkenstock looks are so chic! I'm so glad I found this thread, I've been contemplating ordering some Arizonas and seeing everyone's pictures has inspired me to do so but . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know which pair to keep.  I recently ordered these two Arizonas in narrow from zappos.  One pair in taupe birkibuc and the other brown burkoflor.  Since we're towards the end of summer I don't want to invest in more sandals so my budget is cheap - no real leather here.  I already own a pair of brown Birkenstocks which go around the ankle, I don't know the style name so I may keep the taupe and send the brown arizonas back. I think the brown burkoflor looks like authentic leather and the birkibuc is so obviously faux suede however that doesn't bother much I actually like the color and fabrication of the taupe birkibuc.  Sorry it's kind of hard to tell the difference in shoe color with my bad pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe birkibuc left                                               ----------------------           Brown birkoflor right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones would you keep---or should I just keep both lol! I'm leaning towards the taupe since they'll go with anything.
> Brown birkoflor left ------------- Taupe birkibuc right




Have you considered a black pair instead? Sorry making  this harder instead of easier for you! You're right, the brown looks like real leather but the taupe ones are more versatile. I think I would go with the browns to be honest. The "leather" just looks nicer.


----------



## momo

AnnaFreud said:


> Have you considered a black pair instead? Sorry making  this harder instead of easier for you! You're right, the brown looks like real leather but the taupe ones are more versatile. I think I would go with the browns to be honest. The "leather" just looks nicer.





Black is what I want,  but it's impossible to find the black narrow in the burkoflor online.  I think I will poke around the local stores, I just might end up with 2 pairs after all.  Husband likes the taupe too so taupe it is!  Thanks for chiming in with your suggestions!  And keep the pictures coming I love seeing how everyone wears their Birkenstocks!


----------



## KristyDarling

nova_girl said:


> I just bought a pair of the Gizehs today at Nordstrom Rack. I'm hoping I can break them in enough to wear them on my trip to NYC later this month. Do you guys think these would be ok for a moderate amount of walking or would the Arizona style be better? Or would you not recommend any style of Birks for a lot of walking? I've loved seeing the pictures everyone has posted, they were very helpful



I wore a pair of brand-new Gizehs for the first time during our month-long trip to Europe (took a chance that they'd be comfortable!). We walked between 4 to 6 miles daily for 4 weeks, on uneven cobblestone streets and they were super duper comfy! They're cute too.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

Birkenstock Monterey Sandals at Barneys!

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandwar...-Show?pid=503608455&cgid=womens-shoes&index=2


----------



## Heaviestmatter

Just bought my first pair of Birkenstocks, dark brown faux leather. Can't wait to get them


----------



## Ilgin

Blogger Jane Aldridge from Sea of Shoes


----------



## nova_girl

rdgldy said:


> I have done tons of walking in NYC in my Arizonas, and they have been a dream.  I don't know about the Gizehs though-the toe piece might get annoying if you are walking a lot.





KristyDarling said:


> I wore a pair of brand-new Gizehs for the first time during our month-long trip to Europe (took a chance that they'd be comfortable!). We walked between 4 to 6 miles daily for 4 weeks, on uneven cobblestone streets and they were super duper comfy! They're cute too.



Thank you both for your replies! I wore my Gizehs out for the first time yesterday for about 4 hours. I had no problem with the thing between my toes but my arches were sore, and they're still hurting today. I'm hoping that this will get better with more wear but I'm not sure? I do like how comfortable they are (other than the arch issue) and I'm actually going to the mall today to see if I can find a pair of Arizonas.


----------



## KristyDarling

nova_girl said:


> Thank you both for your replies! I wore my Gizehs out for the first time yesterday for about 4 hours. I had no problem with the thing between my toes but my arches were sore, and they're still hurting today. I'm hoping that this will get better with more wear but I'm not sure? I do like how comfortable they are (other than the arch issue) and I'm actually going to the mall today to see if I can find a pair of Arizonas.



Hi Nova! My arches were aching after the first few times out, too. But they stopped hurting after a couple days as my feet got used to the molding in the footbed. So, it's possible that the soreness may pass with continued wear!


----------



## EBMIC

Here is a pix of the Arizona, soft footbed velvet grey!


----------



## miffy

Nordstroms has Montereys sizes 37-41 available to order online now! It has a ship date of Oct. 9 though, hoping they'll ship out sooner.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

EBMIC said:


> Here is a pix of the Arizona, soft footbed velvet grey!




They are looking just great ! Wonderful color


----------



## gail13

nova_girl said:


> Thank you both for your replies! I wore my Gizehs out for the first time yesterday for about 4 hours. I had no problem with the thing between my toes but my arches were sore, and they're still hurting today. I'm hoping that this will get better with more wear but I'm not sure? I do like how comfortable they are (other than the arch issue) and I'm actually going to the mall today to see if I can find a pair of Arizonas.





I bought a few pairs of birks this summer and each pair took me a while to get used to.  My feet were also sore.  On the website it says to break them in gradually to let your feet get used to the shoes.  They become more comfortable with wear.


----------



## EBMIC

Pollie-Jean said:


> They are looking just great ! Wonderful color



Thank you!!


----------



## flygurl

miffy said:


> Nordstroms has Montereys sizes 37-41 available to order online now! It has a ship date of Oct. 9 though, hoping they'll ship out sooner.


Thank you for the info!
...I'm tempted but the Summer will be over.  I think I'm going to bite the bullet and purchase them on ebay.  I'm rationalizing paying the mark up for being able to wear them for the next 2 months (vs Nordies October 9th!) and they're won't be taxes (that's almost $20!)....Yes I'm slowly convincing myself...


----------



## nova_girl

gail13 said:


> I bought a few pairs of birks this summer and each pair took me a while to get used to.  My feet were also sore.  On the website it says to break them in gradually to let your feet get used to the shoes.  They become more comfortable with wear.



Thank you, that's reassuring


----------



## EBMIC

Heaviestmatter said:


> Just bought my first pair of Birkenstocks, dark brown faux leather. Can't wait to get them


Yay!  Congratulations!!! Please post pix when you get them!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

hi Ladies, anyone looking at some Boston Clogs for fall? I have worn my Birks all summer but it's time to start shopping for shoes. I had a pair of bostons years ago, but didn't have the soft footbed. Will look for the soft footbed for sure.


----------



## EBMIC

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> hi Ladies, anyone looking at some Boston Clogs for fall? I have worn my Birks all summer but it's time to start shopping for shoes. I had a pair of bostons years ago, but didn't have the soft footbed. Will look for the soft footbed for sure.


What color will you get?


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Man...I wish i looked half as chic in birks!


----------



## flygurl

miffy said:


> Nordstroms has Montereys sizes 37-41 available to order online now! It has a ship date of Oct. 9 though, hoping they'll ship out sooner.


Nordies is too funny, this is a bit ridiculous

Backordered Item: Birkenstock 'Monterey' Leather Sandal, Size: 7-7.5US / 38EU, Width: B, Color: BLACK, has an approximate ship date of Mar 19, 2015.


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

EBMIC said:


> What color will you get?



Hello, I like the grey suede or blue suede, how about you?

Years ago I had the taupe suede clogs, but the footbed was not soft.


----------



## EBMIC

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Hello, I like the grey suede or blue suede, how about you?
> 
> Years ago I had the taupe suede clogs, but the footbed was not soft.




I'm liking to Mocha color!!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

EBMIC said:


> I'm liking to Mocha color!!



Thats really pretty! I like the suede in all colors! post pics if you get them!


----------



## nova_girl

I'd been wearing my new Arizonas around the house and I thought I would be ok to wear them today in NYC. BIG mistake! The strap closest to my heel was rubbing a spot about a half in wide raw on each foot. I had to stop at duane reade for gauze and tape because band-aids weren't cutting it. It's totally my fault and other than that the shoes were fine, but definitely make sure you break your Birks in!


----------



## EBMIC

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Thats really pretty! I like the suede in all colors! post pics if you get them!



Ok, you post pics too if you get them! I agree with you, I like all the suede colors too!


----------



## DesigningStyle

nova_girl said:


> I'd been wearing my new Arizonas around the house and I thought I would be ok to wear them today in NYC. BIG mistake! The strap closest to my heel was rubbing a spot about a half in wide raw on each foot. I had to stop at duane reade for gauze and tape because band-aids weren't cutting it. It's totally my fault and other than that the shoes were fine, but definitely make sure you break your Birks in!




What are they made of? Suede?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

flygurl said:


> Nordies is too funny, this is a bit ridiculous
> 
> Backordered Item: Birkenstock 'Monterey' Leather Sandal, Size: 7-7.5US / 38EU, Width: B, Color: BLACK, has an approximate ship date of Mar 19, 2015.


 
Haha!!! I was about to order a pair of Valentino flip flops and it said ship date of April 15, 2015!!!


----------



## nova_girl

DesigningStyle said:


> What are they made of? Suede?




I'm not sure, I'll have to check the receipt when I get home. I think they're birkiflor or something like that though.


----------



## DesigningStyle

nova_girl said:


> I'm not sure, I'll have to check the receipt when I get home. I think they're birkiflor or something like that though.



I am betting they are not suede.  Suede is so soft on the foot.


----------



## SummerSolstices

Ive now come full circle with Birkenstock because I practically lived in first pair during college fast forward a few years and Im the proud owner of the Gazeh in dark blue steel. When combined with living in S. Fla it means on a technically I never have to put them away.


----------



## VanillaLV

Hi ! Has anyone travelled through  Munich airport recently ? Have a transit there in 2 weeks and was hoping to pick up some Birkenstocks while waiting for my next flight. Wondering if they had a birkenstock shop at the airport ?
Already have a Arizona white birkoflor and Madrid in silver. Hoping to pick up a black Arizona. Yup BIRKS obsessed


----------



## Heaviestmatter

So I recently bought some arizonas. White leather, taupe suede and dark brown birkoflor. Unsure if I should keep the dark brown ones, as I realized they go with more or less exactly the same as the taupe ones (cannot return the taupe, already worn a lot  ), and I definitely want to keep the white. What do you guys think? Overkill to keep all three pairs?


----------



## in paris

Just reporting back on sizing issues, for those that are a tricky half size in most shoes and don't have particularly wide feet.

I am a normally a 6 1/2-7 shoe and wear a 37 or 38 in most euro brand (typically the latter).

In the Birkenstock Mayari, the 36 Regular fits me best, but they did take longer to break in because my toes went over the ridge when walking. They're just fine now, though. I think the Hawaii heat really helped them break down fast.

When it came to the Arizona Soft Footed, on the other hand, I went up to a 37 Narrow. I can't tell you how much I adore these (got the dark grey suede which I never want to take off and the limited edition Iron/Black leather James Perse version).

Now, according to the Birkenstock site, I should be a 38, so go figure.

*****

On the closed toe front, I thought about the Boston clog, but knew I'd never wear them outside the house (and I already have the suede Arizonas for that) so I looked elsewhere.

The Messina has just come out again (this time in the soft footbed) on Zappos and many Birkenstock sites/stores. As I was looking not only for something closed, but also something with straps so I could walk (sight see) on an upcoming trip to Italy, these were _perfect_.

I went to a Birkenstock store to try them on (unsure of my size) and once again the 37 Narrow was my size and I can even wear fuzzy socks with them (doing that now to help break-in the ankle strap) and still wiggle my toes The soft footbed is a dream as many of you know and, I think, the strap keeping them on my feet will allow me to walk far longer than the slip on models! I think i'm in love and I've only just got them


----------



## EBMIC

Heaviestmatter said:


> So I recently bought some arizonas. White leather, taupe suede and dark brown birkoflor. Unsure if I should keep the dark brown ones, as I realized they go with more or less exactly the same as the taupe ones (cannot return the taupe, already worn a lot  ), and I definitely want to keep the white. What do you guys think? Overkill to keep all three pairs?


Keep all three if you like them & will wear them!!!


----------



## EBMIC

in paris said:


> Just reporting back on sizing issues, for those that are a tricky half size in most shoes and don't have particularly wide feet.
> 
> I am a normally a 6 1/2-7 shoe and wear a 37 or 38 in most euro brand (typically the latter).
> 
> In the Birkenstock Mayari, the 36 Regular fits me best, but they did take longer to break in because my toes went over the ridge when walking. They're just fine now, though. I think the Hawaii heat really helped them break down fast.
> 
> When it came to the Arizona Soft Footed, on the other hand, I went up to a 37 Narrow. I can't tell you how much I adore these (got the dark grey suede which I never want to take off and the limited edition Iron/Black leather James Perse version).
> 
> Now, according to the Birkenstock site, I should be a 38, so go figure.
> 
> *****
> 
> On the closed toe front, I thought about the Boston clog, but knew I'd never wear them outside the house (and I already have the suede Arizonas for that) so I looked elsewhere.
> 
> The Messina has just come out again (this time in the soft footbed) on Zappos and many Birkenstock sites/stores. As I was looking not only for something closed, but also something with straps so I could walk (sight see) on an upcoming trip to Italy, these were _perfect_.
> 
> I went to a Birkenstock store to try them on (unsure of my size) and once again the 37 Narrow was my size and I can even wear fuzzy socks with them (doing that now to help break-in the ankle strap) and still wiggle my toes The soft footbed is a dream as many of you know and, I think, the strap keeping them on my feet will allow me to walk far longer than the slip on models! I think i'm in love and I've only just got them


Please post pictures!!!


----------



## dorcast

If anyone is still looking for the Montereys, I just got a pair from here.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IGC1YJ0/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item

They have the narrow and regular width. With shipping from Germany, they came to $ 162. 
I ordered on Aug 29, they shipped on Sept 2, and gave an arrival estimate or anywhere from Sept 22  - Oct 20, but they came already!


----------



## gmo

dorcast said:


> If anyone is still looking for the Montereys, I just got a pair from here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IGC1YJ0/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item
> 
> They have the narrow and regular width. With shipping from Germany, they came to $ 162.
> I ordered on Aug 29, they shipped on Sept 2, and gave an arrival estimate or anywhere from Sept 22  - Oct 20, but they came already!


So good to hear! I just ordered these Sept 1 and am waiting patiently


----------



## kat99

I recently went on a Birkenstock spree and tried a bunch of different styles. Here are the Mayaris which I don't see as often:







My eventual winner, the Gizehs


----------



## EBMIC

kat99 said:


> I recently went on a Birkenstock spree and tried a bunch of different styles. Here are the Mayaris which I don't see as often:
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Birkenstock-Mayari.jpg?eac5fa
> 
> My eventual winner, the Gizehs
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Gizeh.jpg?eac5fa


Love both of them!!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Love your ^ Gizehs!  

I just added this style to my closet.  Presenting my Gizehs in Antique Lace Birkoflor size 36R.


----------



## EBMIC

DesigningStyle said:


> Love your ^ Gizehs!
> 
> I just added this style to my closet.  Presenting my Gizehs in Antique Lace Birkoflor size 36R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749994


Love!!!


----------



## Derigueur

Hey I wore my Birkenstock Arizonas all last summer and will be wearing them this summer (Southern Hemisphere) here's a couple pics don't mind the mirror daughter took to it with toothpaste &#128541;&#128548;


----------



## EBMIC

Derigueur said:


> Hey I wore my Birkenstock Arizonas all last summer and will be wearing them this summer (Southern Hemisphere) here's a couple pics don't mind the mirror daughter took to it with toothpaste &#128541;&#128548;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750344
> View attachment 2750347


Very nice!


----------



## AEGIS

Just bought the white Zara pair for $10 off the website.  It's fall but I might wear them on vacay during the winter.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

kat99 said:


> I recently went on a Birkenstock spree and tried a bunch of different styles. Here are the Mayaris which I don't see as often:
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Birkenstock-Mayari.jpg?eac5fa
> 
> My eventual winner, the Gizehs
> 
> featherfactor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Gizeh.jpg?eac5fa





DesigningStyle said:


> Love your ^ Gizehs!
> 
> I just added this style to my closet.  Presenting my Gizehs in Antique Lace Birkoflor size 36R.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2749994





Derigueur said:


> Hey I wore my Birkenstock Arizonas all last summer and will be wearing them this summer (Southern Hemisphere) here's a couple pics don't mind the mirror daughter took to it with toothpaste &#128541;&#128548;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2750344
> View attachment 2750347



 Love these !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Ramses


----------



## Mia Bella

dorcast said:


> If anyone is still looking for the Montereys, I just got a pair from here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IGC1YJ0/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item
> 
> They have the narrow and regular width. With shipping from Germany, they came to $ 162.
> I ordered on Aug 29, they shipped on Sept 2, and gave an arrival estimate or anywhere from Sept 22  - Oct 20, but they came already!



You RULE!! Thank you so much for sharing.  I just bought a pair and I hope they arrive as quickly as yours did.


----------



## dorcast

Mia Bella said:


> You RULE!! Thank you so much for sharing.  I just bought a pair and I hope they arrive as quickly as yours did.



Happy to help!  I love mine.


----------



## Mia Bella

gmo said:


> So good to hear! I just ordered these Sept 1 and am waiting patiently



Have you gotten yours already? If so, did they come pretty fast?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Finally


----------



## simplyhappy

Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally




Ooh all black! I've been meaning to read thru this thread. I'm looking for the Arizona's in Jasper color in my tiny size. I think they're just not making them anymore, and now Winter is coming...


----------



## KittyKat65

I picked up a pair of black patent Arizonas during a recent trip to Italy.  My feet were killing me and I saw them in a store window.  Ahhh, instant relief


----------



## Calisto2

dorcast said:


> If anyone is still looking for the Montereys, I just got a pair from here.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IGC1YJ0/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item
> 
> They have the narrow and regular width. With shipping from Germany, they came to $ 162.
> I ordered on Aug 29, they shipped on Sept 2, and gave an arrival estimate or anywhere from Sept 22  - Oct 20, but they came already!


Hi dorcast, this may be a stupid question, but is the regular width for the Monterey exquisite listed as W on amazon?  I really want a pair of these but do want to end up with a wide width (which I didn't even think Birks came in)... Would very much appreciate your input!  Thanks!


----------



## chocochipjunkie

I've been on the hunt for the soft footbed Arizonas in black patent (37). If anyone knows where to find a pair, I would really appreciate it!!!


----------



## dorcast

Calisto2 said:


> Hi dorcast, this may be a stupid question, but is the regular width for the Monterey exquisite listed as W on amazon?  I really want a pair of these but do want to end up with a wide width (which I didn't even think Birks came in)... Would very much appreciate your input!  Thanks!



Not a stupid question!  I suspect that the W is regular, as I've never seen Birks offered in wide, even on the Birkenstock site.


----------



## Calisto2

dorcast said:


> Not a stupid question!  I suspect that the W is regular, as I've never seen Birks offered in wide, even on the Birkenstock site.



Thanks for the input, I emailed the co selling them to make sure, will post their response, I think it might mean women's since some of the big sizes have an M which I'm guessing means Men's...it's still strange to me!


----------



## Elle Candy

Hello Ladies,
Do u know if it's proper to wear birkenstock to a swimming pool?  I mean is it ok if it gets wet?  
  Does it dry quick?  I m interested in getting a pair.


----------



## remainsilly

Elle Candy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Do u know if it's proper to wear birkenstock to a swimming pool?  I mean is it ok if it gets wet?
> Does it dry quick?  I m interested in getting a pair.



I wouldn't, as cork footbed isn't fond of water or chemicals.
They sell cork sealer, to swab along outside edge, when original wears away.
But, water soaking through from above may be a problem.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Elle Candy

remainsilly said:


> I wouldn't, as cork footbed isn't fond of water or chemicals.
> They sell cork sealer, to swab along outside edge, when original wears away.
> But, water soaking through from above may be a problem.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for your response.  I've never owned any birkenstock.  I need to get a pair of sandals that are suitable for going to swimming pool.


----------



## remainsilly

Elle Candy said:


> Thanks for your response.  I've never owned any birkenstock.  I need to get a pair of sandals that are suitable for going to swimming pool.


Well, I learned something, when I asked a friend about wearing birks to a pool--they now make waterproof styles.

Check this article for one example: http://metro.co.uk/2014/07/18/bye-bye-crocs-hello-fancy-new-waterproof-birkenstocks-4801177/
I believe there are a few more styles available--google search should find them.

Hopefully, others with these will chime in. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jayne1

Elle Candy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Do u know if it's proper to wear birkenstock to a swimming pool?  I mean is it ok if it gets wet?
> Does it dry quick?  I m interested in getting a pair.


I wear my old Birks (Gizeh and Arizona) in the garden and they can get very muddy.  Since they're old, I don't care what happens to them and because the mud gets on the interior as well as the sole&#8230; I have rinsed (soaked)  them throughly, under the hose, _many times._

I let them dry and they seem fine.  It may take a day to dry, probably less. I never noticed drying time though.


----------



## Elle Candy

remainsilly said:


> Well, I learned something, when I asked a friend about wearing birks to a pool--they now make waterproof styles.
> 
> Check this article for one example: http://metro.co.uk/2014/07/18/bye-bye-crocs-hello-fancy-new-waterproof-birkenstocks-4801177/
> I believe there are a few more styles available--google search should find them.
> 
> Hopefully, others with these will chime in. Good luck to you.


It's interesting to know they have the waterproof version.  Thank you.


----------



## Elle Candy

Jayne1 said:


> I wear my old Birks (Gizeh and Arizona) in the garden and they can get very muddy.  Since they're old, I don't care what happens to them and because the mud gets on the interior as well as the sole&#8230; I have rinsed (soaked)  them throughly, under the hose, _many times._
> 
> I let them dry and they seem fine.  It may take a day to dry, probably less. I never noticed drying time though.


Good to know they turn out great after rinsing many times.  Let me go and try them.  Thanks.


----------



## Jayne1

Elle Candy said:


> Good to know they turn out great after rinsing many times.  Let me go and try them.  Thanks.



Don't do it with your new ones though.

I never compared what happens to them, they look fine to me, but I wouldn't water down my new ones either.  Unless I had to for some reason.

You can take a damp cloth to them for sure.  But rinsing under the hose?  That's for when there is too much mud and dirt to just wipe down.  lol


----------



## Elle Candy

Jayne1 said:


> Don't do it with your new ones though.
> 
> I never compared what happens to them, they look fine to me, but I wouldn't water down my new ones either.  Unless I had to for some reason.
> 
> You can take a damp cloth to them for sure.  But rinsing under the hose?  That's for when there is too much mud and dirt to just wipe down.  lol


 Dont worry I won't rinse them under hose.  I went to try the arizona.  The soft footbed is a lot more comfortable than the regular ones.  But the SA told me that the regular ones actually quite water resistant.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dorcast

^^ have you added to your collection?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dorcast said:


> ^^ have you added to your collection?



Yes. The burgundy  are here and I'm waiting for the taupe. I'm afraid, they'll look dirty very fast, but I couldn't resist


----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes. The burgundy  are here and I'm waiting for the taupe. I'm afraid, they'll look dirty very fast, but I couldn't resist



They are going to be sooo comfortable!


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


>



Hello!  How funny, my sister and I have been absolutely obsessed with the shearling ones but we can't figure out when to wear them.  I think they would be perfect for a warm spring or fall day -- not too hot but not too cool. But unfortunately, those kinds of days in my city are usually rainy.

How do you plan on wearing them? Help give me some ideas so I can justify getting a pair!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Hello!  How funny, my sister and I have been absolutely obsessed with the shearling ones but we can't figure out when to wear them.  I think they would be perfect for a warm spring or fall day -- not too hot but not too cool. But unfortunately, those kinds of days in my city are usually rainy.
> 
> *How do you plan on wearing them?* Help give me some ideas so I can justify getting a pair!



To be honest, I'm not sure about that now :greengrin:
I'll tell you, when spring is here


----------



## Pollie-Jean

They arrived today 

Arizona in Peppled Asphalt.  I love them, they shimmer and fluoresce :giggles:


----------



## nova_girl

Pollie-Jean said:


> They arrived today
> 
> Arizona in Peppled Asphalt.  I love them, they shimmer and fluoresce :giggles:



Ooh, I love these! Where did you buy them?


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> They arrived today
> 
> Arizona in Peppled Asphalt.  I love them, they shimmer and fluoresce :giggles:



Oh I WANT these!!


----------



## Ljlj

Hi ladies. I'm done with boots shopping so I'm considering buying a pair of Arizonas (soft footbed). I had a pair in high school but that was oh so long ago, lol
I'm a size US8.5M EU39. What size do you think I should order? Regular or narrow? I plan to order from Zappos.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


> They arrived today
> 
> Arizona in Peppled Asphalt.  I love them, they shimmer and fluoresce :giggles:
> 
> [I



Love!
It might be time for you to give us another Birk family photo.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

nova_girl said:


> Ooh, I love these! Where did you buy them?



German online shop



HiromiT said:


> Oh I WANT these!!







dorcast said:


> Love!
> It might be time for you to give us another Birk family photo.



As soon as spring is here, I'll take one


----------



## l.ch.

Hi all! I would loooove to have the ödes the Gentlemans in the picture is wearing, gut i haven't Seen them anywhere.... Are they a Special Order maybe?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

l.ch. said:


> Hi all! *I would loooove to have* the ödes the Gentlemans in the picture is wearing, gut i haven't Seen them anywhere.... Are they a Special Order maybe?



  me too !
Never seen before

.... but what the hell means "ödes" ???  :greengrin:


----------



## lara0112

DIANI Boutique has some cool styles on pre-order

Arizona black leather with studs, Gizeh all black and some others.

I bought the Arizona with the studs but they won't ship until April


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


> me too !
> Never seen before
> 
> .... but what the hell means "ödes" ???  :greengrin:



Oh, sorry, I had the German keyboard on and it used the autocorrect....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

l.ch. said:


> Oh, sorry, I had the German keyboard on and it used the autocorrect....



Ach so  Dann muß ich nicht mehr grübeln


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


> Ach so  Dann muß ich nicht mehr grübeln


----------



## saira1214

Does anyone have the Birkis by Birkenstock? They look super cute.


----------



## Pinkalicious

I've been on a Birkenstock rampage!! So it all started with my obsession over the gizehs, so I got them in Stone Birkibuc. I was debating between Mocha and Stone but ended up w/ stone because they're the perfect neutral and I can't wait to wear them in summer!

Since I want to wear Birks right now I am also debating between a bunch of Arizonas. I'm a 37R in the gizehs but the 37R in Arizona Birkoflor were too big. I'm going to receive the suede soft footbed Arizonas in black and the amalfi black soft footbed Arizonas tomorrow, both in 37N since the 37Rs were fine lengthwise but were too loose even on the last hole. I'm crossing my fingers one of them works because I need to wear them NOWWW.. this thread just makes me more excited, love everyone's pics!


----------



## Ljlj

Pinkalicious said:


> I've been on a Birkenstock rampage!! So it all started with my obsession over the gizehs, so I got them in Stone Birkibuc. I was debating between Mocha and Stone but ended up w/ stone because they're the perfect neutral and I can't wait to wear them in summer!
> 
> Since I want to wear Birks right now I am also debating between a bunch of Arizonas. I'm a 37R in the gizehs but the 37R in Arizona Birkoflor were too big. I'm going to receive the suede soft footbed Arizonas in black and the amalfi black soft footbed Arizonas tomorrow, both in 37N since the 37Rs were fine lengthwise but were too loose even on the last hole. I'm crossing my fingers one of them works because I need to wear them NOWWW.. this thread just makes me more excited, love everyone's pics!



Hi! I'm pretty sure the 37N will be a better fit for you.

I ordered from Zappos. Gotta love their super fast delivery. I ordered the black oiled soft footbed Arizonas in 39R and 39N and the Gizehs in 39R. So for the Gizehs the 39R fits fine and for the Arizonas I kept the 39N. 

I'm excited for you. I've been in the mood for summer clothes and sandals shopping because it felt like summer here last week. But apparently this weekend, it's going to be colder I can wear my boots again.  Crazy SoCal weather.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ljlj said:


> Hi! I'm pretty sure the 37N will be a better fit for you.
> 
> I ordered from Zappos. Gotta love their super fast delivery. I ordered the black oiled soft footbed Arizonas in 39R and 39N and the Gizehs in 39R. So for the Gizehs the 39R fits fine and for the Arizonas I kept the 39N.
> 
> I'm excited for you. I've been in the mood for summer clothes and sandals shopping because it felt like summer here last week. But apparently this weekend, it's going to be colder I can wear my boots again.  Crazy SoCal weather.



AH THANK U! I was so worried that neither pair would fit and I'd have to start all over again. I ordered my Arizonas from Zappos too, love their fast shipping and return policy! I'm in the bay area right now and we also had some nice weather this past weekend, now it is back to gloomy days..but I will be back in San Diego next week! I guarantee I will be wearing the Gizehs and Arizonas right when I get back

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Anyone looking for a budget version and not ready to commit to birkenstocks, Target has really nice dupes.


----------



## Pinkalicious

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Anyone looking for a budget version and not ready to commit to birkenstocks, Target has really nice dupes.



Are those the Sam & Libby ones? I liked them but didn't want the silver studs on the side. Is there another version that they have without the studs??


----------



## Pinkalicious

So I just got my Amalfi Leather Arizonas and the Suede Arizonas. The Amalfi ones are perfect and have a more polished look! The suede ones were soooo comfortable but I tried them on with casual outfits that I wanted to wear them with, and I preferred the look of the amalfi leather over suede. If I were to get another I would get taupe suede for sure since they just felt SO good on! The narrow width also fits perfectly. I'm so glad I didn't give up on Arizonas before when I tried Birko-Flors in regular width.

I'm still not sure what the differences are between Amalfi and regular black oiled leather but since the black oiled leather was sold out I couldn't get it. Either way, I'm glad I went with amalfi leather. Gonna post some outfits with them soon!


----------



## maaikeverachten

Hi ladies!

I have a pair of Monterey Birkenstocks. Now, every step I take, they make a "farting" sound. This is very annoying. Some people give me a strange look on the street. Does anyone else have had the same problem?


----------



## saira1214

maaikeverachten said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I have a pair of Monterey Birkenstocks. Now, every step I take, they make a "farting" sound. This is very annoying. Some people give me a strange look on the street. Does anyone else have had the same problem?



I have those and do not have the same problem. Try baby powder. I have heard that works.


----------



## flygurl

yes!  happens with my all leather black Monterey's...drives me crazy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I want a pair in grey so badly, so I'll give thes a try


----------



## elbow

Pollie-Jean said:


> I want a pair in grey so badly, so I'll give thes a try



So pretty!


----------



## Sl0thbear

I really like the birkenstock look on other people, however i just can't quite pull them off. I have a pair of birkenstock knock off(they're not actually birks but they look the exact same as the arizona style with the 2 strap and cork footbed) and they just look very masculine on me. Perhaps it's because i don't usually wear slip on sandals like this or perhaps it's my large feet but it just seems like a lot of sandal. The girls at my work call them jesus sandals.


----------



## renza

Has anyone worn a pair with the white soles? I'm wondering if they get dingy really quickly, and if spraying them with meltonian or something would help.


----------



## V0N1B2

I have a pair with the white sole and I am surprised they haven't gotten all black.  Even after wearing them up and down the Las Vegas strip - which is notorious IMO for turning the soles of your shoes black - they didn't go all gross looking.

If anyone is interested, Nordstrom Rack (online) has some Birks on for between $40 and $70 depending on the style.  A lot of them are in larger sizes though.


----------



## bibs76

My birk collection 


sorry photo not working


----------



## renza

V0N1B2 said:


> I have a pair with the white sole and I am surprised they haven't gotten all black.  Even after wearing them up and down the Las Vegas strip - which is notorious IMO for turning the soles of your shoes black - they didn't go all gross looking.
> 
> If anyone is interested, Nordstrom Rack (online) has some Birks on for between $40 and $70 depending on the style.  A lot of them are in larger sizes though.



Thanks, that's good to know! I'm considering a pair of white Madrids with the white sole.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

bibs76 said:


> My birk collection
> 
> 
> sorry *photo not working*




What a pity !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I want warmer temperatures here right now


----------



## bibs76

bibs76 said:


> My birk collection
> 
> 
> sorry photo not working




Working now, its only small but I love them.


----------



## elbow

bibs76 said:


> Working now, its only small but I love them.



They are amazing!


----------



## hayzelnut

Oh wow!  I haven't wore birkenstocks since 7th grade. ..now i can see how versatile they can be! Thank u for sharing!


----------



## renza

Pollie-Jean said:


> I want warmer temperatures here right now


Haha, looks like you are more than ready for summer and lots of walking! 

Hey, are you the person who had those pretty all gray birkenstocks last summer? I have been trying to find those but I don't know what they're called exactly. I wish Birkenstock included the sole color in their names.

I'm thinking about getting white Arizonas with the white sole, either the birko-flor version or the soft footbed supergrip. Anyone have either one of these styles and could weigh in?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

bibs76 said:


> Working now, its only small but I love them.



Beautiful ! Looks just great with the red nail polish 



renza said:


> Haha, *looks like you are more than ready for summer* and lots of walking!



  definite


----------



## ColtsFan86

How does the sizing run on the Monterey?  I wear 8.5 M US, and 39 in Dansko and Sanita.  I have several pairs of the Dansko sandals, but they're not as supportive as the clogs.  Would 39N be the right size?

TIA!


----------



## tulipfield

Uuuuugh not warm enough here to wear these yet.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ same here 






I'm a sucker for silver. It's leather


----------



## ColtsFan86

Has anyone purchased from this ebay seller?  The prices seem too good to be true.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item...me=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_ssn=rempp-shoes-us&_sop=16


It's supposed to warm up again here next week, so the new Birks will be making an appearance.  I've only bought 5 pairs in the last couple of weeks.  That's not too bad, right?


----------



## HauteMama

The weather here is just becoming warm enough to wear sandals now and then. It was almost 80* F today, and I wore my black patent birks with the layered black and white soles.

I just pulled the trigger on these from Nordies. Last year there were sandals at Nordies and at Barney's that I hesitated on and they sold out before I had a chance to get them. I won't let it happen again!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/birkens...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Red&resultback=0


----------



## tulipfield

Glad to be able to wear these for another season, but won't be buying any more pairs considering how hard it was to get the proper size last year.


----------



## HiromiT

It's been warm enough for me to wear mine a few times. My feet are happy!


----------



## jayne01

A pic of a couple of the Barneys.com exclusives if anyone is interested! Unfortunately both pair were too big (was a little confusing since the website lists them by U.S. size and for me Birk sizing is off). My other Gizehs are a 35, I reordered the studded Montereys in a 36 and am crossing my fingers I can make them work!


----------



## gymangel812

jayne01 said:


> A pic of a couple of the Barneys.com exclusives if anyone is interested! Unfortunately both pair were too big (was a little confusing since the website lists them by U.S. size and for me Birk sizing is off). My other Gizehs are a 35, I reordered the studded Montereys in a 36 and am crossing my fingers I can make them work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984653


drool off to go track down the blue snake ones!


----------



## jayne01

gymangel812 said:


> drool off to go track down the blue snake ones!




I LOVE the blue ones and am super bummed they don't come in sz 35.  Keep in mind the way Barneys has sizing for Birks 5=36, 6=37, etc.


----------



## ColtsFan86

Love them!  I've been stalking the studded Montereys, but settled for the plain black.  Thanks for the tip about Barneys sizing.


----------



## juicyincouture

jayne01 said:


> A pic of a couple of the Barneys.com exclusives if anyone is interested! Unfortunately both pair were too big (was a little confusing since the website lists them by U.S. size and for me Birk sizing is off). My other Gizehs are a 35, I reordered the studded Montereys in a 36 and am crossing my fingers I can make them work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984653



Whoa these are beautiful.

I wore birkenstocks in the 90s as a kid and I did not appreciate them back then lol. Its so funny how things come back around..


----------



## beanybaker

jayne01 said:


> A pic of a couple of the Barneys.com exclusives if anyone is interested! Unfortunately both pair were too big (was a little confusing since the website lists them by U.S. size and for me Birk sizing is off). My other Gizehs are a 35, I reordered the studded Montereys in a 36 and am crossing my fingers I can make them work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984653


WOW look at these two  defo gonna update my collection for this summer


----------



## Molly0

How great seeing all your "Birks"!  I loved them "back in the day".   I just bought a new pair of Florida's and I'm lovin' them again now!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> It's been warm enough for me to wear mine a few times. My feet are happy!




You're lucky , HiromiT ! Great to hear, that temperatures are warm in Vancouver. We'll be there in a few days 

Here it's cold, stormy and I have not worn mine so far


----------



## pixiejenna

Wearing my grey suede birks today


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> You're lucky , HiromiT ! Great to hear, that temperatures are warm in Vancouver. We'll be there in a few days
> 
> Here it's cold, stormy and I have not worn mine so far


Oh yay, you're coming! The weather will be nice for the next few days so pack your Birks! What do you have planned?


----------



## lvlouis

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for silver. It's leather




LOVE these


----------



## ColtsFan86

It's been in the mid to upper 80s all week, so I've been wearing the new Birks all week.  Monterey on Monday, orange Mayari yesterday and today (love this style, so comfortable), and turquoise beaded Betula tomorrow.  White patent Arizonas arrived today, but will wait a while before wearing (feels too early in the season for white).

I'm loving the way these sandals feel on my feet - the plantar fasciitis hasn't bothered me at all


----------



## renza

HauteMama said:


> The weather here is just becoming warm enough to wear sandals now and then. It was almost 80* F today, and I wore my black patent birks with the layered black and white soles.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on these from Nordies. Last year there were sandals at Nordies and at Barney's that I hesitated on and they sold out before I had a chance to get them. I won't let it happen again!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/birkens...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Red&resultback=0


Did you get the red ones? I tried them on today at Nordstrom and was pleasantly surprised by how buttery soft the straps were. I'm trying to decide between red and yellow (yellow isn't available at Nordstrom but at Zappos, UO, and Modcloth).


----------



## HiromiT

HauteMama said:


> The weather here is just becoming warm enough to wear sandals now and then. It was almost 80* F today, and I wore my black patent birks with the layered black and white soles.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on these from Nordies. Last year there were sandals at Nordies and at Barney's that I hesitated on and they sold out before I had a chance to get them. I won't let it happen again!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/birkens...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Red&resultback=0



Those are so cute, congrats! Thanks to your post, I checked out Nordies.com and bought these textured metallic ones!


----------



## ColtsFan86

I found these this morning on NordstromRack.  I think the pink will work, not sure about the green.  They were only $40, but I'll send them back if they look really cheap.


----------



## HauteMama

renza said:


> Did you get the red ones? I tried them on today at Nordstrom and was pleasantly surprised by how buttery soft the straps were. I'm trying to decide between red and yellow (yellow isn't available at Nordstrom but at Zappos, UO, and Modcloth).



I bought the red ones, but I am kind of disappointed that they are not a true red. I realize that they aren't blood red in the photo, either, but they're just different enough that RED isn't necessarily the first colour that comes to mind when I look at them. They are very comfortable, though, because the straps are more suede-like than stiffer leather, and because they have the padded footbed. I am still on the fence about whether to keep them.


----------



## renza

HauteMama said:


> I bought the red ones, but I am kind of disappointed that they are not a true red. I realize that they aren't blood red in the photo, either, but they're just different enough that RED isn't necessarily the first colour that comes to mind when I look at them. They are very comfortable, though, because the straps are more suede-like than stiffer leather, and because they have the padded footbed. I am still on the fence about whether to keep them.


Yeah they are more of a natural tomato red. I decided to order the yellow (one site calls it chartreuse?) and am hoping I like that color in person. I know Birkenstock is an earthy brand  but I wish they would make more sandals in very bright, fun colors. Or they should make them available in the US if they have them elsewhere.


----------



## rosewang924

These are great, which nordstrom rack, would love get one for my daughter. Thank you.



ColtsFan86 said:


> I found these this morning on NordstromRack.  I think the pink will work, not sure about the green.  They were only $40, but I'll send them back if they look really cheap.
> 
> View attachment 2987799
> View attachment 2987801


----------



## ColtsFan86

rosewang924 said:


> These are great, which nordstrom rack, would love get one for my daughter. Thank you.




I found them on NordstromRack.com, but they might have them in store too.  Good luck!


----------



## Swanky

Never been a fan but just became one! Bought Mayari's in black and have worn them constantly! Also bought Gizeh's in true red, haven't worn them yet.
I find that I want to paint my toenails cuter colors now because the shoes aren't so pretty! lol!  They're cool IMO, and very comfy, but not exactly graceful 
I love them!

My Nords Rack has Arizonas for $100, but they put the sticker on the inside heel of the shoe and it's completely sticky when you peel it off! #fail


----------



## rosewang924

Just checked their site, all gone, but thank you.



ColtsFan86 said:


> I found them on NordstromRack.com, but they might have them in store too.  Good luck!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pixiejenna said:


> Wearing my grey suede birks today



Looks great on you !



lvlouis said:


> LOVE these



Thank you 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Never been a fan but just became one! *Bought Mayari's in black and have worn them constantly! Also bought Gizeh's in true red, haven't worn them yet.
> I find that I want to paint my toenails cuter colors now because the shoes aren't so pretty! lol!  They're cool IMO, and very comfy, but not exactly graceful
> I love them!
> 
> My Nords Rack has Arizonas for $100, but they put the sticker on the inside heel of the shoe and it's completely sticky when you peel it off! #fail



:giggles:  same here 
I love to paint my toenails too, when I'm wearing Birkis. Such fun to find a matching color !
You're completely right, they aren't graceful at all  I guess, that's why I love them


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Oh yay, you're coming! The weather will be nice for the next few days so pack your Birks! What do you have planned?



At the beginning and at the end a few days of sightseeing and shopping :greengrin:  in Vancouver, but most of the time we'll hang out on Vancouver islands in some (hopefully) nice and comfortable lodges.
I'm soo looking forward to it 



HiromiT said:


> Those are so cute, congrats! Thanks to your post, I checked out Nordies.com and bought these textured metallic ones!



Oooh, of course I love these !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> I found these this morning on NordstromRack.  I think the pink will work, not sure about the green.  They were only $40, but I'll send them back if they look really cheap.
> 
> View attachment 2987799
> View attachment 2987801



I really love the Florida style ! Let us know how they are irl !
In the pics they're looking quite psychedelic


----------



## ColtsFan86

rosewang924 said:


> Just checked their site, all gone, but thank you.




Not sure what size/color you were needing, but the pink now has the full range of sizes, and there are several in the green.  Probably emptied carts overnight.



Pollie-Jean said:


> I really love the Florida style ! Let us know how they are irl !
> In the pics they're looking quite psychedelic




I like the look of the Florida, so hope that they look okay.  I've never had the Birki Flor, is it comfortable to wear?



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My Nords Rack has Arizonas for $100, but they put the sticker on the inside heel of the shoe and it's completely sticky when you peel it off! #fail




+1 I got a pair of white patent Arizonas on eBay, and the seller got them from the Rack.  She took off the part of the sticker with the price, and the suede is sticky.  I got a cleaning kit yesterday, hope that helps.


----------



## rosewang924

Thank you, I will look for them again.



ColtsFan86 said:


> Not sure what size/color you were needing, but the pink now has the full range of sizes, and there are several in the green.  Probably emptied carts overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the Florida, so hope that they look okay.  I've never had the Birki Flor, is it comfortable to wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I got a pair of white patent Arizonas on eBay, and the seller got them from the Rack.  She took off the part of the sticker with the price, and the suede is sticky.  I got a cleaning kit yesterday, hope that helps.


----------



## rosewang924

I probably need to check early in the morning, only have really big sizes, I will try again. They have one small size in the green, but I am not sure of the color.



ColtsFan86 said:


> Not sure what size/color you were needing, but the pink now has the full range of sizes, and there are several in the green.  Probably emptied carts overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the look of the Florida, so hope that they look okay.  I've never had the Birki Flor, is it comfortable to wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 I got a pair of white patent Arizonas on eBay, and the seller got them from the Rack.  She took off the part of the sticker with the price, and the suede is sticky.  I got a cleaning kit yesterday, hope that helps.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> I like the look of the Florida, so hope that they look okay.  I've never had the Birki Flor, is it comfortable to wear?



Yes, I like Birko Flor. It's smooth


----------



## jayne01

First time wearing my studded Arizonas from Barneys!


----------



## beanybaker

jayne01 said:


> First time wearing my studded Arizonas from Barneys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990448
> View attachment 2990449


How cool  can't wait to rock mine this summer


----------



## ColtsFan86

I wore these today for the first time and [emoji7] them!  So comfortable!  Now I want more colors, these sandals are addictive!


----------



## beanybaker

Just ordered first pair of black Birkenstocks .... All these celebs looking so cool in there's, can't wait


----------



## schadenfreude

jayne01 said:


> First time wearing my studded Arizonas from Barneys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990448
> View attachment 2990449



Love them!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I recently received my first pair of Birk sandals, Madrid slide and love them.  Want to order more, they really are addicting!  This style reminded me of the Dr. Scholls I used to wear in the 70's.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

ColtsFan86 said:


> I wore these today for the first time and [emoji7] them!  So comfortable!  Now I want more colors, these sandals are addictive!
> 
> View attachment 2992583


 


mlertpac said:


> oooh- nativeny- I thought of you when I saw these! I don't know how well they're going to support your feet, but they're pretty cute. If you would like to splurge $$$, perhaps these?
> zappos.com/images/725/7253663/827-283659-d.jpg
> http://www.zappos.com/n/p/dp/11928424/c/17778.html


 Love these!


----------



## rosewang924

the color is so pretty, did u get these at nordstrom rack?



ColtsFan86 said:


> I wore these today for the first time and [emoji7] them!  So comfortable!  Now I want more colors, these sandals are addictive!
> 
> View attachment 2992583


----------



## ColtsFan86

rosewang924 said:


> the color is so pretty, did u get these at nordstrom rack?




Thanks!  No, this pair came from Dillard's.


----------



## ColtsFan86

Pollie-Jean said:


> I really love the Florida style ! Let us know how they are irl !
> In the pics they're looking quite psychedelic




They arrived last night, and are really bright, flashy, and somewhat tacky, so of course I love them[emoji3].  I wouldn't pay full price, but they're keepers at 60% off.  Here's a photo - I have fugly ankles and legs so no mod shot.


----------



## rosewang924

I like these, nordstrom rack don't seem to have them in smaller sizes.  I will keep looking. 



ColtsFan86 said:


> They arrived last night, and are really bright, flashy, and somewhat tacky, so of course I love them[emoji3].  I wouldn't pay full price, but they're keepers at 60% off.  Here's a photo - I have fugly ankles and legs so no mod shot.
> 
> View attachment 2996698


----------



## swee7bebe

I got a pair of Grenada's in Zinfandel over the weekend. I'm smitten by how comfortable these shoes are...wore them yesterday to my God son's birthday party and my friend was like I would never imagine you wearing those shoes. Oh well. I can't be chasing a 21 month old wearing heels.


----------



## Molly0

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2999104
> 
> 
> I got a pair of Grenada's in Zinfandel over the weekend. I'm smitten by how comfortable these shoes are...wore them yesterday to my God son's birthday party and my friend was like I would never imagine you wearing those shoes. Oh well. I can't be chasing a 21 month old wearing heels.



Ahhh. . . Comfort is attractive too!


----------



## pixiejenna

I hope these pics do them justice metallic asphalt is holographic. Now I'm trying to decide if I want the 37s or the 38s. I have wide feet so was thinking 38s but they seem to be off one side is much tighter than the other.


----------



## HiromiT

pixiejenna said:


> I hope these pics do them justice metallic asphalt is holographic. Now I'm trying to decide if I want the 37s or the 38s. I have wide feet so was thinking 38s but they seem to be off one side is much tighter than the other.


Love 'em! Mine should be arriving tomorrow, yay.


----------



## HiromiT

Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.


----------



## V0N1B2

HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.


They almost look like Stingray kind of!  I like them!
In case you're interested, Costco downtown has Betula "Gizeh" style sandals for $39.99 I was there today.  Scored a pair of Coral ones but they have no small sizes but tons of 39s and 40s. (I swear I got the only pair of 38s there)

I know Betula isn't as cool as Birks but still...


----------



## nova_girl

HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.



I think I have to get these!


----------



## rdgldy

HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.


super cute!!!


----------



## HiromiT

V0N1B2 said:


> They almost look like Stingray kind of!  I like them!
> In case you're interested, Costco downtown has Betula "Gizeh" style sandals for $39.99 I was there today.  Scored a pair of Coral ones but they have no small sizes but tons of 39s and 40s. (I swear I got the only pair of 38s there)
> 
> I know Betula isn't as cool as Birks but still...



Yes, they do look like printed stingray! Similar to a pair of blue Ferragamo Varina flats that I got a few years ago.

What a great find at Costco! Dang, I wish I could wear the Gizeh style but the strap cuts across the arch of my foot in the wrong place. I've bought and returned two pairs, having all but given up on them. Maybe I should stalk Costco for other styles...it's like shopping at Winners, you never know what you're going to find! 

Isn't Betula owned by Birkenstock? I remember seeing them sold alongside Birks and Papillio in Germany and assumed they were all the same....



nova_girl said:


> I think I have to get these!



You should! 



rdgldy said:


> super cute!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## pixiejenna

V0N1B2 said:


> They almost look like Stingray kind of!  I like them!
> In case you're interested, Costco downtown has Betula "Gizeh" style sandals for $39.99 I was there today.  Scored a pair of Coral ones but they have no small sizes but tons of 39s and 40s. (I swear I got the only pair of 38s there)
> 
> I know Betula isn't as cool as Birks but still...



Do you know the item # for them? I know one or two of the Costcos near me had them last year. The one I usually shop at didn't get them and of course by the time I found out they were gone. So I can call and see who has them.


----------



## pixiejenna

HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.



Even better in the sun I'm jelly sadly all rain and gloom the past week and a half and more of the same next week.


----------



## V0N1B2

pixiejenna said:


> Do you know the item # for them? I know one or two of the Costcos near me had them last year. The one I usually shop at didn't get them and of course by the time I found out they were gone. So I can call and see who has them.


Here is a picture of the tag. I bought these at the Costco on Beatty (Vancouver) yesterday.  For some reason pixie, I thought you were in Australia?


----------



## ColtsFan86

HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.




The silver ones have a shimmery effect too, almost like aurora borealis.  Here are a couple of photos of the silver.







Yours are pretty, now I want the asphalt.  Need to stay out of this thread...


----------



## pixiejenna

V0N1B2 said:


> Here is a picture of the tag. I bought these at the Costco on Beatty (Vancouver) yesterday.  For some reason pixie, I thought you were in Australia?



Thanks! I'll make some calls tomorrow. One of the stores by me (not the one i normally go too) is in a wealthier town and they do get some exclusive clothing items that most of the other stores here do. Like for winter they get real uggs not the house brand uggs.


----------



## beanybaker

Beyond love  postman just dropped these off


----------



## HiromiT

ColtsFan86 said:


> The silver ones have a shimmery effect too, almost like aurora borealis.  Here are a couple of photos of the silver.
> 
> View attachment 3003806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003808
> 
> 
> Yours are pretty, now I want the asphalt.  Need to stay out of this thread...



I love the silver too! Those actually caught my eye first but I decided to be safe and get the darker asphalt. Oh dear, I want them.


----------



## HiromiT

beanybaker said:


> Beyond love  postman just dropped these off



Your feet look happy, congrats!


----------



## beanybaker

HiromiT said:


> Your feet look happy, congrats!


Thanks had a great day wearing these :doggie:


----------



## HesitantShopper

Finally ordered my Birken's first in quite a few years, i have always had them with narrow feet my sandal options are not to vast.






I got them in the black, should be here this week. Never had a style like this before.. had double wide strap, triple thin strap and an MJ style.

Cannot get pic to come up.. it's called Alyssa.

---------------------------

well forget that, just got notice my order was cancelled, item sold out. I quit lol


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Ladies, I need your help. I have black Gizehs, and I just bought these white Betulas at Nordstrom rack. Are they keepers?


----------



## Violet Bleu

HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.



These are cool!


----------



## HiromiT

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Ladies, I need your help. I have black Gizehs, and I just bought these white Betulas at Nordstrom rack. Are they keepers?
> View attachment 3007984
> 
> View attachment 3007985



I say keep! White sandals look fresh these days.


----------



## HiromiT

Violet Bleu said:


> These are cool!


Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Ladies, I need your help. I have black Gizehs, and I just bought these white Betulas at Nordstrom rack. Are they keepers?
> View attachment 3007984
> 
> View attachment 3007985



perfect for summer! is there a reason you feel no?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I never EVER thought I would wear such fugly shoes but lo and behold I too have jumped on the ortho-sandal train. Now I have camo, leopard, cheetah, gray etc.. they truly are the most comfortable sandals I own!! And IMO look better on casual days than cheapie flip flops. I still think they are "kinda" ugly but receive gobs of compliments when I wear them. Just yesterday while in the pharmacy, the cashier was leaning over the counter LOUDLY exclaiming her love of my leopard LOL!! FYI- TARJAYS knockoff of birkies ain't bad I discovered, not bad at all. Sam edelmans are decent too!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

HiromiT said:


> I say keep! White sandals look fresh these days.







HesitantShopper said:


> perfect for summer! is there a reason you feel no?




Thanks!
Maybe because I already have them in black, and I never wear white shoes. I'm very fair-skinned and tend to avoid white. They're growing on me and I've worn them so they're mine now!


----------



## HesitantShopper

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thanks!
> Maybe because I already have them in black, and I never wear white shoes. I'm very fair-skinned and tend to avoid white. They're growing on me and I've worn them so they're mine now!



ah, okay.. well black is more non seasonal.. if your fall is warm you could easily wear those then.

The white? i have worn white sandals before and i am fair skinned too.. i think it's a great way to incorporate that color without washing us out.


----------



## Msbuffy100

pixiejenna said:


> I hope these pics do them justice metallic asphalt is holographic. Now I'm trying to decide if I want the 37s or the 38s. I have wide feet so was thinking 38s but they seem to be off one side is much tighter than the other.


These are so pretty!   I have checked a few sites and they are only in narrow??


----------



## pixiejenna

Msbuffy100 said:


> These are so pretty!   I have checked a few sites and they are only in narrow??



I got mine at nordies. I'm actually waiting for another pair to come i couldn't decide between 37 and 38 i finally decided on the 38s but the ones i got the straps are un even one side is notably smaller. I'm hanging on to the ones i have just in case i need to mix and match if i get another miss matched pair (both the same size but the length if the straps and the placement of the holes are off. But when i compare them to my unisex ones they are maybe only a centimeter or two narrower. My feet are total barney rubble feet i often size up half a size to get extra width. I'll report back after i get them and wear them how they work after wearing them. They seemed to  hug the edges of my feet but didn't feel uncomfortable, granted i only wore them while trying them on. I think with wear they'd stretch a bit to fit your foot.


----------



## Msbuffy100

pixiejenna said:


> I got mine at nordies. I'm actually waiting for another pair to come i couldn't decide between 37 and 38 i finally decided on the 38s but the ones i got the straps are un even one side is notably smaller. I'm hanging on to the ones i have just in case i need to mix and match if i get another miss matched pair (both the same size but the length if the straps and the placement of the holes are off. But when i compare them to my unisex ones they are maybe only a centimeter or two narrower. My feet are total barney rubble feet i often size up half a size to get extra width. I'll report back after i get them and wear them how they work after wearing them. They seemed to  hug the edges of my feet but didn't feel uncomfortable, granted i only wore them while trying them on. I think with wear they'd stretch a bit to fit your foot.


I just ordered some from Planet Shoes.  I hope they fit!!   I have another pair of 39 and they seem slightly big, so I ordered the N 39 in these.   

I also ordered a black pair in 38 reg.   Eventually I'll figure out which ones fit.      (Waiting for shipping it torture though!)  

check out their rewards program.   http://www.planetshoes.com/rewards


----------



## RightasRain

I love these metallic Birkenstock looks!


----------



## plumaplomb

RightasRain said:


> I love these metallic Birkenstock looks!




Cute!  Where is the blue and white dress from?


----------



## MJDaisy

I'm going to Germany in 2 months and am thinking about buying a new pair there. Does anyone know if they're cheaper there? 

I have 2 pairs already and love them. I got mine 2 years ago after seeing them on Ashley Olsen and all my girlfriends made fun of me. I'm glad they're showing up everywhere now. 

My DH asked me if birkies was a birkin lol!


----------



## Zoe C

MJDaisy said:


> I'm going to Germany in 2 months and am thinking about buying a new pair there. Does anyone know if they're cheaper there?
> 
> I have 2 pairs already and love them. I got mine 2 years ago after seeing them on Ashley Olsen and all my girlfriends made fun of me. I'm glad they're showing up everywhere now.
> 
> My DH asked me if birkies was a birkin lol!




I was in Berlin last summer and yes,
birkens were like 20 cheaper than in Spain which is where I usually buy them. Besides that, you can get tax-free for there is no minim amount there to de-tax as in other countries.


----------



## RightasRain

MJDaisy said:


> I'm going to Germany in 2 months and am thinking about buying a new pair there. Does anyone know if they're cheaper there?
> 
> I have 2 pairs already and love them. I got mine 2 years ago after seeing them on Ashley Olsen and all my girlfriends made fun of me. I'm glad they're showing up everywhere now.
> 
> My DH asked me if birkies was a birkin lol!



Yes, cheaper and more designs!


----------



## RightasRain

plumaplomb said:


> Cute!  Where is the blue and white dress from?



No idea, but I love it too!


----------



## MJDaisy

ColtsFan86 said:


> The silver ones have a shimmery effect too, almost like aurora borealis.  Here are a couple of photos of the silver.
> 
> View attachment 3003806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003808
> 
> 
> Yours are pretty, now I want the asphalt.  Need to stay out of this thread...




I really love these! Looks like they only come in narrow though? My other birks are regular so I worry about ordering narrow.


----------



## ColtsFan86

MJDaisy said:


> I really love these! Looks like they only come in narrow though? My other birks are regular so I worry about ordering narrow.


Do you have any Arizonas?  They seem to run wider than the other styles.  I'm a medium width (US B), and the narrow width is fine, with room to spare.  This pair was great, comfortable right out of the box!


----------



## MJDaisy

ColtsFan86 said:


> Do you have any Arizonas?  They seem to run wider than the other styles.  I'm a medium width (US B), and the narrow width is fine, with room to spare.  This pair was great, comfortable right out of the box!




I only have gizahs. I might but the Arizona and hope for the best!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

MJDaisy said:


> I really love these! Looks like they only come in narrow though? My other birks are regular so I worry about ordering narrow.




I have normal width Gizehs, but I tried the sparkly Arizonas on at Nordstrom in narrow and they fit fine!


----------



## Msbuffy100

Does anyone have these?  I love the swede, and the soft foot bed. The colors spice them up [emoji3]


----------



## cocopuff

I'm fairly new with Birkenstocks but can anybody tell me why the Monterey styles are so popular? TIA


----------



## Msbuffy100

MJDaisy said:


> I really love these! Looks like they only come in narrow though? My other birks are regular so I worry about ordering narrow.


I tried this in only narrow too,  they didn't work out for me.    They are pretty neat looking though.


----------



## MJDaisy

Msbuffy100 said:


> I tried this in only narrow too,  they didn't work out for me.    They are pretty neat looking though.




Weird question but do you have wide feet? I have what I consider normal feet so still unsure.


----------



## Msbuffy100

MJDaisy said:


> Weird question but do you have wide feet? I have what I consider normal feet so still unsure.



I wouldn't say so,  but definitely not narrow.  I got them from a place with free shipping, free returns.  No hassle.     Maybe give it a try.   They were just a teenie bit too snug, and comparing to a regular width,  they were tight on me.


----------



## MJDaisy

I ordered the asphalt Arizona. Really hoping the narrow works for me. There's no where I can try them on so I had to order blindly.


----------



## MJDaisy

Msbuffy100 said:


> I wouldn't say so,  but definitely not narrow.  I got them from a place with free shipping, free returns.  No hassle.     Maybe give it a try.   They were just a teenie bit too snug, and comparing to a regular width,  they were tight on me.




Thanks for ur help! I ordered. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dorcast

Birkenstock sale on Hautelook today


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

dorcast said:


> Birkenstock sale on Hautelook today


I was just coming here to post the same! I ordered two pairs- navy Gizehs and red Arizonas. Such great prices!


----------



## RightasRain

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I was just coming here to post the same! I ordered two pairs- navy Gizehs and red Arizonas. Such great prices!



I got a silver pair and a gold pair of Gizehs! They were $52 a piece! Awesome price, but that was last week on there. I checked yesterday and they went up to $69.99 but did they go down again today?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

RightasRain said:


> I got a silver pair and a gold pair of Gizehs! They were $52 a piece! Awesome price, but that was last week on there. I checked yesterday and they went up to $69.99 but did they go down again today?




Most are $69.97- some are $59.97. I still think that's great for the leather strap Birks!


----------



## RightasRain

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Most are $69.97- some are $59.97. I still think that's great for the leather strap Birks!



Oh, yeah it's a GREAT price!


----------



## rose60610

It took me a while to warm up to them, but I can appreciate them for certain occasions. Isabel Marant seems to have no problem in selling similar styles for exorbitant prices. They result in far fewer trips to the the ER than flip flops, which I despise.


----------



## l.ch.

HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.



OMG! As soon as I saw your picture, I've decided to buy these too! I only have one pair, the classic black Arizona. I've never thought I would ever wear them, but yours are stunning!


----------



## HiromiT

l.ch. said:


> OMG! As soon as I saw your picture, I've decided to buy these too! I only have one pair, the classic black Arizona. I've never thought I would ever wear them, but yours are stunning!


Thanks and congrats on snagging a pair for yourself! I started off with the classic black Arizonas too and then decided I needed some colour.


----------



## HiromiT

rose60610 said:


> It took me a while to warm up to them, but I can appreciate them for certain occasions. Isabel Marant seems to have no problem in selling similar styles for exorbitant prices. They result in far fewer trips to the the ER than flip flops, which I despise.


I found the IM ones (Gail Cholita style) too wide, so my wallet is happy.


----------



## MJDaisy

yay DH text me that my Arizonas arrived this morning! I can't wait to try them on after work! I really hope the narrows work.


----------



## Msbuffy100

dorcast said:


> Birkenstock sale on Hautelook today


bummer,  just seeing this now.  Looks like most are gone.  (at least in my size)  oh well.


----------



## MJDaisy

happy to announce my narrow Arizonas fit perfectly! I have regular gizehs and actually thinking I probably needed narrow for those too bc these are a much better fit! super happy right now !


----------



## Msbuffy100

MJDaisy said:


> happy to announce my narrow Arizonas fit perfectly! I have regular gizehs and actually thinking I probably needed narrow for those too bc these are a much better fit! super happy right now !


Awesome!


----------



## Msbuffy100

I just got my pair of MAYARI BIRKO-FLOR  in Licorice.     They have been on my feet since they arrived 3 hours ago.  I think I just might sleep in them.  lol      I'm thinking of getting another pair in antique white.

Does anyone have a pair of any in antique white, or onyx?


----------



## ColtsFan86

MJDaisy said:


> happy to announce my narrow Arizonas fit perfectly! I have regular gizehs and actually thinking I probably needed narrow for those too bc these are a much better fit! super happy right now !




Glad to hear that they worked for you!


----------



## ColtsFan86

HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.




I finally gave in and ordered the asphalt[emoji4], should be here this weekend.


----------



## HiromiT

ColtsFan86 said:


> I finally gave in and ordered the asphalt[emoji4], should be here this weekend.


Yay, I hope you love them! I've been wearing mine constantly.


----------



## ColtsFan86

Msbuffy100 said:


> I just got my pair of MAYARI BIRKO-FLOR  in Licorice.     They have been on my feet since they arrived 3 hours ago.  I think I just might sleep in them.  lol      I'm thinking of getting another pair in antique white.
> 
> Does anyone have a pair of any in antique white, or onyx?




Congrats, I love Mayaris, definitely an underrated style.  Looks a little more feminine IMHO.



HiromiT said:


> Yay, I hope you love them! I've been wearing mine constantly.




Thank you, can't wait to get them!  I've worn the silver a lot, so this will give me another sparkly option[emoji41]


----------



## MJDaisy

the tops of my Arizonas are cutting my feet...is this normal for breaking them in??!


----------



## pixiejenna

I've never had them cut into the tops of my feet before. Although two pairs of the metallic Arizonas seem to be tighter on my left foot and that did feel like it would cut into the foot they are thick leather not soft suede. I might try to give them one last whirl from another store and see if I get better luck. If you aren't already wear socks when breaking them in.


----------



## MJDaisy

ColtsFan86 said:


> I finally gave in and ordered the asphalt[emoji4], should be here this weekend.



yay!!! they're so pretty in the sunshine


----------



## nova_girl

MJDaisy said:


> the tops of my Arizonas are cutting my feet...is this normal for breaking them in??!



I'm sorry. I made the mistake of wearing my Arizonas to NYC last summer before I properly broke them in, and after about 20 minutes of walking they were cutting into both of my feet. We were walking across the Brooklyn Bridge so all I could do was stop at the first Duane Reade that I saw and buy some gauze and bandages. Luckily I was wearing a maxi dress so  you couldn't really see my feet but it was really bad and I still have the scars. I had no problem with my Gizehs though.


----------



## MJDaisy

nova_girl said:


> I'm sorry. I made the mistake of wearing my Arizonas to NYC last summer before I properly broke them in, and after about 20 minutes of walking they were cutting into both of my feet. We were walking across the Brooklyn Bridge so all I could do was stop at the first Duane Reade that I saw and buy some gauze and bandages. Luckily I was wearing a maxi dress so  you couldn't really see my feet but it was really bad and I still have the scars. I had no problem with my Gizehs though.




oh no sorry that happened. that sounds awful. were you able to break them in properly?


----------



## nova_girl

MJDaisy said:


> oh no sorry that happened. that sounds awful. were you able to break them in properly?



I don't think I've worn them after that day lol. I think they should be ok to wear now though and I'm sure I will at some point this summer.


----------



## NVSinRVA

cocopuff said:


> I'm fairly new with Birkenstocks but can anybody tell me why the Monterey styles are so popular? TIA




I just got a pair from Nordy's.  I ordered them because of the "black on black" look.  Before seeing them on the Nordy's website, I had never heard of this model.  Today was my first day in them and still breaking them in.  I think the footbed is leather versus the usual suede liner, so no worries if summer t-storms pop up.  I haven't worn Birks since middle school, but I think a new obsession has begun.


----------



## pepita_anne

I just love the color of this, my latest! Good thing we stumbled upon this one in our recent trip in HK.[emoji1]


----------



## RightasRain

Wanted to share the gladiator style Birkenstocks I just got. These are a narrow and fit me better than the regular width Gizeh I'm wearing on the other foot. They're very comfortable! I found a video of them online...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZFHbHGmDKE


----------



## Msbuffy100

pepita_anne said:


> I just love the color of this, my latest! Good thing we stumbled upon this one in our recent trip in HK.[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023185


LOVE!   I just bought a bag this exact color.  yea for PINK!

btw what is the bag in the back ground??


----------



## Pollie-Jean

jayne01 said:


> First time wearing my studded Arizonas from Barneys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990448
> View attachment 2990449





swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2999104
> 
> 
> I got a pair of Grenada's in Zinfandel over the weekend. I'm smitten by how comfortable these shoes are...wore them yesterday to my God son's birthday party and my friend was like I would never imagine you wearing those shoes. Oh well. I can't be chasing a 21 month old wearing heels.





HiromiT said:


> Here are mine sparkling in the sunlight.





ColtsFan86 said:


> The silver ones have a shimmery effect too, almost like aurora borealis.  Here are a couple of photos of the silver.
> 
> View attachment 3003806
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003808
> 
> 
> Yours are pretty, now I want the asphalt.  Need to stay out of this thread...





beanybaker said:


> Beyond love  postman just dropped these off



 Love to see all these beautiful pics !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Msbuffy100 said:


> Does anyone have these?  I love the swede, and the soft foot bed. The colors spice them up [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3015155
> View attachment 3015156



 Where did you find these ? Do you know the name ?



RightasRain said:


> Wanted to share the gladiator style Birkenstocks I just got. These are a narrow and fit me better than the regular width Gizeh I'm wearing on the other foot. They're very comfortable! I found a video of them online...
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZFHbHGmDKE



Soo cool !!  They look fantastic on you


----------



## EmmaPeel

Normally most fashion goods are cheaper and are available in a larger variety in the US. But regarding Birkenstock I am really happy to live in Germany. 

Today I bought a pair of black leather Arizonas in a local Birkenstock store. This is my fourth pair, I have another pair of Arizonas and two Gizehs.
Maybe I need to post a photo of my family when I have time. I am really enjoying looking at yours! Beautiful feet in beautiful shoes.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Pollie-Jean said:


> Where did you find these ? Do you know the name ?


Try to search for "Flower Crush". I am not quite sure but they look like the Mocha one. I have a pair of Flower Crush Gizehs in Beige and there is also Taupe available.


----------



## renza

My birko-flor mayaris (purchased last summer) are starting to crack a little bit on the edge of the cork foot bed, where the strap going over the big toe connects to the cork.   Is it normal for these to only last 1 year? Or maybe this is the product of wearing them in extreme heat (I noticed this after wearing them in 100 degree weather)?


----------



## RightasRain

renza said:


> My birko-flor mayaris (purchased last summer) are starting to crack a little bit on the edge of the cork foot bed, where the strap going over the big toe connects to the cork.   Is it normal for these to only last 1 year? Or maybe this is the product of wearing them in extreme heat (I noticed this after wearing them in 100 degree weather)?



You can buy cork sealant and put it on them before you wear them. I'm not sure it would help now?


----------



## jellybebe

RightasRain said:


> Wanted to share the gladiator style Birkenstocks I just got. These are a narrow and fit me better than the regular width Gizeh I'm wearing on the other foot. They're very comfortable! I found a video of them online...
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZFHbHGmDKE




Wow, these are cool! Do you know the style name?


----------



## Msbuffy100

Pollie-Jean said:


> Where did you find these ? Do you know the name ?
> 
> 
> 
> Soo cool !!  They look fantastic on you




They are arizona soft foodbed flower crush in mocha suede.  I got them on zappos.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

EmmaPeel said:


> Try to search for "Flower Crush". I am not quite sure but they look like the Mocha one. I have a pair of Flower Crush Gizehs in Beige and there is also Taupe available.





Msbuffy100 said:


> They are arizona soft foodbed flower crush in mocha suede.  I got them on zappos.



Thank you both 
I've already found them on Amazon and ordered the Taupe ones
I really like them , can't wait to get them


----------



## Pollie-Jean

EmmaPeel said:


> Normally most fashion goods are cheaper and are available in a larger variety in the US. *But regarding Birkenstock I am really happy to live in Germany.*
> 
> Today I bought a pair of black leather Arizonas in a local Birkenstock store. This is my fourth pair, I have another pair of Arizonas and two Gizehs.
> Maybe I need to post a photo of my family when I have time. I am really enjoying looking at yours! Beautiful feet in beautiful shoes.



 we are at the source :greengrin: this time
And ... yes , you really need to take a pic of your Birki family , Emma !
Such fun to share this passion

I'm wearing these today


----------



## RightasRain

jellybebe said:


> Wow, these are cool! Do you know the style name?



It's in the title of the video if you click on the link.


----------



## cocopuff

Has anybody purchased a pair of the exquisite gizeh from j crew before? The leather on the cork feels so thin.. And the whole shoe feels so light compared to my soft bed arizona.. I'm beginning to wonder if it's the eva material


----------



## dorcast

cocopuff said:


> Has anybody purchased a pair of the exquisite gizeh from j crew before? The leather on the cork feels so thin.. And the whole shoe feels so light compared to my soft bed arizona.. I'm beginning to wonder if it's the eva material



I haven't seen the J Crew version, but you would know if it was eva.  I have a pair of eva madrid, and they are more like flip flops - waterproof plastic.


----------



## ColtsFan86

Pollie-Jean said:


> we are at the source :greengrin: this time
> And ... yes , you really need to take a pic of your Birki family , Emma !
> Such fun to share this passion
> 
> I'm wearing these today




Love these...must resist...already have the silver pebbles so I don't need these...right?[emoji6]


----------



## beanybaker

renza said:


> My birko-flor mayaris (purchased last summer) are starting to crack a little bit on the edge of the cork foot bed, where the strap going over the big toe connects to the cork.   Is it normal for these to only last 1 year? Or maybe this is the product of wearing them in extreme heat (I noticed this after wearing them in 100 degree weather)?



I have two pairs which have gone like this both are birko....


----------



## cocopuff

dorcast said:


> I haven't seen the J Crew version, but you would know if it was eva.  I have a pair of eva madrid, and they are more like flip flops - waterproof plastic.




Thanks !!!


----------



## renza

beanybaker said:


> I have two pairs which have gone like this both are birko....


Oh, interesting (and disappointing). Is the footbed lighter weight and cheaper on the birko-flors? it's annoying because most Mayari options are Birko Flor. I just bought the Arizona soft footbed with nubuck straps so I'll have to compare them.


----------



## schadenfreude

AAAARRRRRGH. You guys. Nordie's has snake print Arizonas. DYING right now. They have both colors in stock at my local store so I think I'm going to have to swing by. These could potentially look iffy depending on how metallic they are. They also have black soft footbed Arizonas with gold buckles.  This is really getting out of hand.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/birkenstock-arizona-soft-footbed-sandal-women/2895195?origin=nullRelatedSearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=Python+Silver&resultback=1265


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> Love these...*must resist.*..already have the silver pebbles so I don't need these...right?[emoji6]



 Yes of course , stay strong ,ColtsFan 
On the other hand ... live is short :devil::giggles: ( I've both :shame: )



schadenfreude said:


> AAAARRRRRGH. You guys. Nordie's has snake print Arizonas. DYING right now. They have both colors in stock at my local store so I think I'm going to have to swing by. These could potentially look iffy depending on how metallic they are. They also have black soft footbed Arizonas with gold buckles.  *This is really getting out of hand.*
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/birkens...=0&fashionColor=Python+Silver&resultback=1265




I know what you're talking about


----------



## beanybaker

renza said:


> Oh, interesting (and disappointing). Is the footbed lighter weight and cheaper on the birko-flors? it's annoying because most Mayari options are Birko Flor. I just bought the Arizona soft footbed with nubuck straps so I'll have to compare them.



No the footbed is the same but I really don't have a answer... Could It be that Birko is softer so allowing your foot to flex more which puts more stess on a section of the footbed? I just thought it was the way I walked &#128530;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

So I have gotten 2 more pairs this week, and I think I am done! 
Habana oiled leather Mayari:


And the pebbles metallic Arizona that I'm not 100% sure about..


I wear a 38 regular/wide in Gizeh and Mayari, but had to go to 39N for the Arizona. Hoping they don't look too big...


----------



## renza

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> So I have gotten 2 more pairs this week, and I think I am done!
> Habana oiled leather Mayari:
> View attachment 3028423
> 
> And the pebbles metallic Arizona that I'm not 100% sure about..
> View attachment 3028431
> 
> I wear a 38 regular/wide in Gizeh and Mayari, but had to go to 39N for the Arizona. Hoping they don't look too big...


The Mayari sandals are beautiful! What do you think of the Habana oiled leather? I tried that leather in a different style last year and found it too stiff, but I wonder if it breaks in quickly.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Here is my little family:


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

renza said:


> The Mayari sandals are beautiful! What do you think of the Habana oiled leather? I tried that leather in a different style last year and found it too stiff, but I wonder if it breaks in quickly.




They just arrived today, and they do feel stuff! I read here that I should break them in wearing socks, but that might be tricky with the toe loop... I'm sure it will soften!


----------



## HiromiT

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> So I have gotten 2 more pairs this week, and I think I am done!
> Habana oiled leather Mayari:
> View attachment 3028423
> 
> And the pebbles metallic Arizona that I'm not 100% sure about..
> View attachment 3028431
> 
> I wear a 38 regular/wide in Gizeh and Mayari, but had to go to 39N for the Arizona. Hoping they don't look too big...


Both look great! Yikes, I want the Mayari style now....



Pollie-Jean said:


> we are at the source :greengrin: this time
> And ... yes , you really need to take a pic of your Birki family , Emma !
> Such fun to share this passion
> 
> I'm wearing these today


Love your tan, nail polish, and of course, silver Birks!


----------



## HiromiT

EmmaPeel said:


> Here is my little family:


Lovely family, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Has anyone seen these two pinks in real life and can describe the difference between them?




*"lack pink"*




"pink patent"


----------



## Straight-Laced

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> So I have gotten 2 more pairs this week, and I think I am done!
> Habana oiled leather Mayari:
> View attachment 3028423
> 
> And the pebbles metallic Arizona that I'm not 100% sure about..
> View attachment 3028431
> 
> I wear a 38 regular/wide in Gizeh and Mayari, but had to go to 39N for the Arizona. Hoping they don't look too big...



I like both on you!  Love Mayari's - my favourite style for comfort.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Both look great! Yikes, I want the Mayari style now....



You must try the Mayari's HiromiT!  
I've just bought another pair in mirror silver - the most comfortable style by far for me.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> So I have gotten 2 more pairs this week,* and I think I am done! *
> Habana oiled leather Mayari:
> View attachment 3028423
> 
> And the pebbles metallic Arizona that I'm not 100% sure about..
> View attachment 3028431
> 
> I wear a 38 regular/wide in Gizeh and Mayari, but had to go to 39N for the Arizona. Hoping they don't look too big...



That's what I'm thinking *every *time I got some new Birkis  :shame::greengrin:

Great additions ! Congrats !
I don't think the Arizona are looking big on you



EmmaPeel said:


> Here is my little family:



These are beauties ! Especially the torquoise Gizeh  Thank you for sharing !



HiromiT said:


> I want the* Mayari style* now....
> 
> 
> Love your* tan*, nail polish, and of course, silver Birks!



Give them a try . I love mine

And thank you, Hiromit
My feet are looking so funny without shoes atm. They are striped


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Straight-Laced said:


> You must try the Mayari's HiromiT!
> I've just bought another pair in mirror silver - the *most comfortable style *by far for me.



For me too


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pollie-Jean said:


> we are at the source :greengrin: this time
> And ... yes , you really need to take a pic of your Birki family , Emma !
> Such fun to share this passion
> 
> I'm wearing these today



These look amazing with your polish


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Thank you ! I badly need a pedi this weekend :shame:

The Flower Crush Arizonas arrived today  

Thanks again , *Msbuffy *and *EmmaPeel*  ! 

The Suede is so comfortable !


----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thank you ! I badly need a pedi this weekend :shame:
> 
> The Flower Crush Arizonas arrived today
> 
> Thanks again , *Msbuffy *and *EmmaPeel*  !
> 
> The Suede is so comfortable !



Those look so cute on you!
I got a pair of suede soft bed recently too, they are so comfortable.


----------



## Tiare

Hey all, thinking of buying a pair of Arizona sandals today. I haven't worn birks in forever, so, I am unsure what size to get. I wear a 6.5-7 in woman's shoes and sandals. Should I go with a 36/37/38? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## in paris

Tiare said:


> Hey all, thinking of buying a pair of Arizona sandals today. I haven't worn birks in forever, so, I am unsure what size to get. I wear a 6.5-7 in woman's shoes and sandals. Should I go with a 36/37/38?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


37 Narrow works for me in the Arizona soft footbed (I'm the same size as you).


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Took these out for a spin tonight:


Close up:


----------



## ColtsFan86

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thank you ! I badly need a pedi this weekend :shame:
> 
> The Flower Crush Arizonas arrived today
> 
> Thanks again , *Msbuffy *and *EmmaPeel*  !
> 
> The Suede is so comfortable !




Very cute!  They're more fun than the plain suede.  Do they have the soft footbed?



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Took these out for a spin tonight:
> View attachment 3030169
> 
> Close up:
> View attachment 3030172




They look great!  I love mine, have worn them a lot.


----------



## Tiare

in paris said:


> 37 Narrow works for me in the Arizona soft footbed (I'm the same size as you).



Thanks, I'll give it a go


----------



## Msbuffy100

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thank you ! I badly need a pedi this weekend :shame:
> 
> The Flower Crush Arizonas arrived today
> 
> Thanks again , *Msbuffy *and *EmmaPeel*  !
> 
> The Suede is so comfortable !


Awesome! And your nail polish matches 

Where did you get yours from? Every pair Ive seen with this print has gold buckles. I like the silver more.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dorcast said:


> Those look so cute on you!
> I got a pair of suede soft bed recently too, they are so comfortable.



Thank you 



ColtsFan86 said:


> Very cute!  *They're more fun than the plain suede*.  Do they have the soft footbed?



That's what I thought. They're matching light blue destroyed jeans with a white shirt for example without being dressed too boring, imo 
No, they don't have the soft footbed





Msbuffy100 said:


> Awesome! And your nail polish matches
> 
> Where did you get yours from? Every pair Ive seen with this print has gold buckles. I like the silver more.



Thank you, Msbuffy 
I've got them from Amazon and they had light golden buckles, but because I'm a silver girl too I abraded the topmost layer. I did this too with my Arizonas Sundried Tomatoes, it's working very well

Of course I needed to give them more treatment, so that they match my vision :giggles:
This style is an invitation to be a little creative :greengrin:
Now they're looking like this :


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Took these out for a spin tonight:
> View attachment 3030169
> 
> Close up:
> View attachment 3030172



They're looking great on you !


----------



## l.ch.

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> So I have gotten 2 more pairs this week, and I think I am done!
> Habana oiled leather Mayari:
> View attachment 3028423
> 
> And the pebbles metallic Arizona that I'm not 100% sure about..
> View attachment 3028431
> 
> I wear a 38 regular/wide in Gizeh and Mayari, but had to go to 39N for the Arizona. Hoping they don't look too big...



LOVE these!


----------



## l.ch.

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Took these out for a spin tonight:
> View attachment 3030169
> 
> Close up:
> View attachment 3030172



I really like your outfit! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## schadenfreude

Back from a recon trip to Nordie's to check out the snake Birks. Ooooh, no bueno -- the pattern is printed on and it looks cheap/cheesy IRL. Phew!!! Saved me $140.


----------



## Sophieselt

--Hello - I am lurking here from the Chanel forum--
Anyone live or in the NYC area? I need to know if I will be "fashionable" wearing my Birks?
I have the Arizona, Gizah and the Black Delmas...
I'd love some advice if they would be ok for shopping in the 4th ave district...I'm not great with fashion...so any help you can give would be greatly appreciated--
TIA


----------



## gatorpooh

I am in Germany this week and have taken advantage of the great prices here. I got the Silver Gizeh's and black Arizona's for 45 euros each and the black fringe Gizeh's 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
for 80 euros.


----------



## Sophieselt

--I love my silver gizah's-- I'm sure you will too! I love your purchases!


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> You must try the Mayari's HiromiT!
> I've just bought another pair in mirror silver - the most comfortable style by far for me.





gatorpooh said:


> I am in Germany this week and have taken advantage of the great prices here. I got the Silver Gizeh's and black Arizona's for 45 euros each and the black fringe Gizeh's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 80 euros.



Awesome souvenirs from Germany! Those fringe Gizehs are pretty special.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> You must try the Mayari's HiromiT!
> I've just bought another pair in mirror silver - the most comfortable style by far for me.



Am looking for them locally, so I can figure out size and width!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

gatorpooh said:


> I am in Germany this week and have taken advantage of the great prices here. I got the Silver Gizeh's and black Arizona's for 45 euros each and the black fringe Gizeh's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 80 euros.



You grabbed some beauties  ! Congrats 
I've been falling immediately in love with your black fringe Gizehs !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Am looking for them locally, so I can figure out size and width!



That's wise ! I'm usually a 37 N in Arizonas , but the Mayari are very small , so I need them in medium wide. Good luck


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Am looking for them locally, so I can figure out size and width!





Pollie-Jean said:


> That's wise ! I'm usually a 37 N in Arizonas , but the Mayari are very small , so I need them in medium wide. Good luck



Definitely a good idea to try them because unlike Pollie-Jean I wear 37N in Arizonas and 36R in Mayaris  

Received my silver mirror Mayaris today and so happy to find they have the soft foot bed


----------



## Straight-Laced

gatorpooh said:


> I am in Germany this week and have taken advantage of the great prices here. I got the Silver Gizeh's and black Arizona's for 45 euros each and the black fringe Gizeh's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 80 euros.



Those fringed Gizehs are so pretty!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Straight-Laced said:


> Definitely a good idea to try them because unlike Pollie-Jean I wear 37N in Arizonas and 36R in Mayaris
> 
> Received my silver mirror Mayaris today and so happy to find they have *the soft foot bed *



Magnificent surprise !


----------



## gatorpooh

Sophieselt said:


> --I love my silver gizah's-- I'm sure you will too! I love your purchases!



Thank you!


----------



## gatorpooh

HiromiT said:


> Awesome souvenirs from Germany! Those fringe Gizehs are pretty special.





Pollie-Jean said:


> You grabbed some beauties  ! Congrats
> I've been falling immediately in love with your black fringe Gizehs !!





Straight-Laced said:


> Those fringed Gizehs are so pretty!



Thank you! The fringe is a little noisy when I walk, but I'm learning to live with it


----------



## MJDaisy

does anyone else's asphalt Arizonas sound like a duck quacking? they're soo loud. my 2 pairs of gizehs make no noise so what gives?


----------



## in paris

Straight-Laced said:


> Definitely a good idea to try them because unlike Pollie-Jean I wear 37N in Arizonas and 36R in Mayaris


You are exactly my sizes!!!

Do you have any other kinds? I will take note


----------



## Straight-Laced

in paris said:


> You are exactly my sizes!!!
> 
> Do you have any other kinds? I will take note



I have Madrid Exquisites in 37 R and they're a good fit, though not nearly as secure and comfortable as the Mayari or Arizona - I just like the look of them.  Must measure them against the sole of the Arizona 37 N to see if there's much difference.
I have trouble with getting the right Gizeh fit though in the past the Birkenstock Papillio Gizeh has been a better fit for me than the regular Birkenstock Gizeh.
HTH Birkenstock size twin!


----------



## Swanky

In case anyone is interested, Anthro is having a big sale right now.  
They have these on sale for $79.95:
*Birkenstock Arizona Sandals*

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-freshcuts-jewelryaccessories/34196105.jsp#/


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> In case anyone is interested, Anthro is having a big sale right now.
> They have these on sale for $79.95:
> *Birkenstock Arizona Sandals*
> 
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/product/shopsale-freshcuts-jewelryaccessories/34196105.jsp#/
> images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/34196105_007_b?$pdp-detail-shot$




I just bought those at Nordstrom!
Oh well- they're sold out in my size anyway.

So... My post about being "done" was far from true. I got these on poshmark:



And may have more coming... Thanks to eBay!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just bought those at Nordstrom!
> Oh well- they're sold out in my size anyway.
> 
> So... *My post about being "done" was far from true*. I got these on poshmark:
> View attachment 3036752
> 
> 
> And may have more coming... Thanks to eBay!



 I know what you're talking about ! 
They're looking great on you ! Congrats ! I've to wear mine too. 
I'm waiting for 3 pairs... :greengrin:

Today I'll wear these for the first time


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Hope they'll arrive soon . There's a post strike here ...


















I've lost overview  
These will come too 






I'm not sure which I'll keep


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Hope they'll arrive soon . There's a post strike here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost overview
> These will come too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which I'll keep



I hope you keep them all!


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> That's wise ! I'm usually a 37 N in Arizonas , but the Mayari are very small , so I need them in medium wide. Good luck





Straight-Laced said:


> Definitely a good idea to try them because unlike Pollie-Jean I wear 37N in Arizonas and 36R in Mayaris
> 
> Received my silver mirror Mayaris today and so happy to find they have the soft foot bed



Thanks for the sizing tips...and the enabling.


----------



## HiromiT

MJDaisy said:


> does anyone else's asphalt Arizonas sound like a duck quacking? they're soo loud. my 2 pairs of gizehs make no noise so what gives?


Mine don't make any noise. My only complaint is the leather is a bit stiff, compared to my other Arizonas. Is the sound caused by squeaky straps or ???


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Pollie-Jean said:


> Hope they'll arrive soon . There's a post strike here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost overview
> These will come too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which I'll keep




I have the same pink Mayaris on their way!



HiromiT said:


> Mine don't make any noise. My only complaint is the leather is a bit stiff, compared to my other Arizonas. Is the sound caused by squeaky straps or ???




Mine are a bit stiff too- I've been wearing them with socks around the house. The top right strap (closest to toes) made some noise when it was stretching out at first, but it's quiet while walking.


----------



## ColtsFan86

MJDaisy said:


> does anyone else's asphalt Arizonas sound like a duck quacking? they're soo loud. my 2 pairs of gizehs make no noise so what gives?




Mine squeak a little, but it seems to be getting better with wear.



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I have the same pink Mayaris on their way!
> .




Where did you find the pink Mayaris, if you don't mind sharing your source?  I've been looking for a pair for a while.


----------



## ColtsFan86

Pollie-Jean said:


> Hope they'll arrive soon . There's a post strike here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've lost overview
> These will come too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure which I'll keep




They're all great - keep them![emoji6]


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ColtsFan86 said:


> Where did you find the pink Mayaris, if you don't mind sharing your source?  I've been looking for a pair for a while.




eBay! They're supposed to be new with box- they will arrive on Monday so we'll see


----------



## ColtsFan86

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> eBay! They're supposed to be new with box- they will arrive on Monday so we'll see




Darn, that's where I've been looking and can't find my size.  The purple and magenta Birks seem to be rare and hard to find in new condition.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ColtsFan86 said:


> Darn, that's where I've been looking and can't find my size.  The purple and magenta Birks seem to be rare and hard to find in new condition.




Surprise surprise- they came today! Here is the official color, which I didn't know from the listing:


They're great!


----------



## ColtsFan86

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Surprise surprise- they came today! Here is the official color, which I didn't know from the listing:
> View attachment 3037944
> 
> They're great!


Congratulations, they're pretty!  Thanks for the tip on the color, unfortunately still no 39s.  I did find a good deal on these pink Arizonas if anyone needs size 40:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NeW-BIRKENS...231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e4eb014f

Am thinking about these, another good buy:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111662053836?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=410671693837&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> Am thinking about these, another good buy:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11166205383...49&var=410671693837&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



That's one more great color !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Surprise surprise- they came today! Here is the official color, which I didn't know from the listing:
> View attachment 3037944
> 
> They're great!



Please give us some mod shots !


----------



## schadenfreude

MJDaisy said:


> does anyone else's asphalt Arizonas sound like a duck quacking? they're soo loud. my 2 pairs of gizehs make no noise so what gives?



My Montereys make fart noises with each step. Very chic.


----------



## jan1124

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thank you ! I badly need a pedi this weekend :shame:
> 
> The Flower Crush Arizonas arrived today
> 
> Thanks again , *Msbuffy *and *EmmaPeel*  !
> 
> The Suede is so comfortable !



Love these!  You're in good company I too prefer silver buckles.... I read you "abraded" them...... How?  Did you use some kind of product to expedite it?
Thanks in advance for your help..... I'm off to Nordstrom to buy more Birks


----------



## Kathrin 96

ColtsFan86 said:


> Congratulations, they're pretty!  Thanks for the tip on the color, unfortunately still no 39s.  I did find a good deal on these pink Arizonas if anyone needs size 40:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NeW-BIRKENS...231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e4eb014f
> 
> Am thinking about these, another good buy:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111662053836?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=410671693837&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



I found them on the website for you. Don't know if the ship to the place where you are living, and  I had a little laughter about the denglisch website, but at least the search result was pink and size 39

http://www.birkenstock-onlineshop.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?cat=0&q=pink&size=222

Found the vegan mayari in 39, will be shipped from 28th June on

http://www.amazon.de/Birkenstock-Cl...28288&sr=1-2&keywords=birkenstock+mayari+pink


----------



## ColtsFan86

Kathrin 96 said:


> I found them on the website for you. Don't know if the ship to the place where you are living, and  I had a little laughter about the denglisch website, but at least the search result was pink and size 39
> 
> http://www.birkenstock-onlineshop.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?cat=0&q=pink&size=222
> 
> Found the vegan mayari in 39, will be shipped from 28th June on
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Birkenstock-Cl...28288&sr=1-2&keywords=birkenstock+mayari+pink




Thank you!  I also found them on the Amazon UK site (along with a cobalt pair[emoji7]), and am thinking about it.  Would prefer leather, so will probably try to be patient.  Have been buying a lot of Birks lately, this is as bad as having a handbag obsession[emoji6]


----------



## Pinkcooper

Did you girls size down or got them in your regular size? I want to order a pair but I'm unsure.


----------



## Swanky

I'm usually a 7.5 in shoes, sometimes 8 - I wear 37 in Birks.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> I hope you keep them all!





ColtsFan86 said:


> They're all great - keep them![emoji6]







jan1124 said:


> Love these!  You're in good company I too prefer silver buckles.... I read you "abraded" them...... How?  Did you use some kind of product to expedite it?
> Thanks in advance for your help.....* I'm off to Nordstrom to buy more Birks*



I used a cheap electric pedicure gadget from Aldi :greengrin:

Have fun, jan  !

It's pretty chilly here (13°)


----------



## green.bee

Pinkcooper said:


> Did you girls size down or got them in your regular size? I want to order a pair but I'm unsure.



I wear a US 8.5-9 and I have Arizona in 39 Narrow


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Pinkcooper said:


> Did you girls size down or got them in your regular size? I want to order a pair but I'm unsure.




I'm an 8.5 and I wear a 38 regular in Gizehs and Mayaris, and a 39 narrow in Arizona. If you can try them on in a store first, that would help a lot!

And, as requested-
My pink (anemone) Mayaris:


(Need a pedicure!!)


----------



## rdgldy

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm an 8.5 and I wear a 38 regular in Gizehs and Mayaris, and a 39 narrow in Arizona. If you can try them on in a store first, that would help a lot!
> 
> And, as requested-
> My pink (anemone) Mayaris:
> View attachment 3039953
> 
> (Need a pedicure!!)


very cute!


----------



## ColtsFan86

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm an 8.5 and I wear a 38 regular in Gizehs and Mayaris, and a 39 narrow in Arizona. If you can try them on in a store first, that would help a lot!
> 
> And, as requested-
> My pink (anemone) Mayaris:
> View attachment 3039953
> 
> (Need a pedicure!!)




Love the color, looks great on you!  I'm 8.5 also, will have to try 38 regular in this style.

ETA - just won a pair, hope they work!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ColtsFan86 said:


> Love the color, looks great on you!  I'm 8.5 also, will have to try 38 regular in this style.
> 
> ETA - just won a pair, hope they work!




Congrats! These feel the roomiest of my 38s. I am an 8.5 most of the time, with some 8s and a few 9s in narrower shoes. I hope yours work out!


----------



## Msbuffy100

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm an 8.5 and I wear a 38 regular in Gizehs and Mayaris, and a 39 narrow in Arizona. If you can try them on in a store first, that would help a lot!
> 
> And, as requested-
> My pink (anemone) Mayaris:
> View attachment 3039953
> 
> (Need a pedicure!!)


Love the color!!


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> I used a cheap electric pedicure gadget from Aldi :greengrin:
> 
> Have fun, jan  !
> 
> It's pretty chilly here (13°)



I'm officially obsessed with these again!


----------



## HiromiT

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm an 8.5 and I wear a 38 regular in Gizehs and Mayaris, and a 39 narrow in Arizona. If you can try them on in a store first, that would help a lot!
> 
> And, as requested-
> My pink (anemone) Mayaris:
> View attachment 3039953
> 
> (Need a pedicure!!)



Such a fun colour and style!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> I'm officially obsessed with these again!



I can recommend these. They keep really warm


----------



## ColtsFan86

Pollie-Jean said:


> It's pretty chilly here (13°)




I love these!  Nordstrom Rack had a pair in my size, but I passed due to the color (green suede).  Hopefully a taupe pair will become available.



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Congrats! These feel the roomiest of my 38s. I am an 8.5 most of the time, with some 8s and a few 9s in narrower shoes. I hope yours work out!




They arrived today, and they'll work!  There's not much difference in the length, and they're slightly wider than my 39N pair.  I think the color is the same as yours.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> I love these!  Nordstrom Rack had a pair in my size, but I passed due to the color (green suede).  Hopefully a taupe pair will become available.



Green isn't my color too  except a very dark and cool bottle green
Fingers crossed for the taupe ones ! 

My black suede Arizonas came today. I'm in love , so I need to post lots of pics, even if they are blurry :greengrin: 
sorry 

















They'll go very well with my black suede Bal bags


----------



## Msbuffy100

A big sale through Sunday.  More in men's styles too.  

http://www.planetshoes.com/birkenstock

be careful though,  I did a search and a bunch were coming up as on sale and they really aren't.  Web glitch they said.  Bummer.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Pollie-Jean said:


> Green isn't my color too  except a very dark and cool bottle green
> Fingers crossed for the taupe ones !
> 
> My black suede Arizonas came today. I'm in love , so I need to post lots of pics, even if they are blurry :greengrin:
> sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll go very well with my black suede Bal bags




I just got black ones in the mail today too! They may be my favorite. They're from eBay, look brand new and were about $80. They didn't come with the box so I'm not 100% sure, but I think they're oiled leather?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ they look great !

I've been to the Birkenstock Store yesterday ( totally crowded, mostly tourists ) and picked up these


----------



## plumaplomb

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ they look great !
> 
> I've been to the Birkenstock Store yesterday ( totally crowded, mostly tourists ) and picked up these




I love these!  Modeling pics?  Are all mayaris birko flors or do they have softbed ones?


----------



## Msbuffy100

These came in the mail today.  Mocha suede on sale for $93 [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ suede is my favorite material atm !


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pollie-Jean said:


> I used a cheap electric pedicure gadget from Aldi :greengrin:
> 
> Have fun, jan  !
> 
> It's pretty chilly here (13°)



You're a great Birkenstock model/enabler Pollie-Jean!  
Trying hard to resist buying a pair of these adorable furry Arizonas (in black though, because I have plain Arizonas in taupe suede).  It's winter now where I am. . . very tempting


----------



## RightasRain

I just got these and I love them, but they're cutting the top right of my big toe on my left foot. The other shoe is fine. Are there any tricks to breaking them in? This is my first pair of the two strap style. My poor toe has a bad blister!


----------



## ColtsFan86

RightasRain said:


> I just got these and I love them, but they're cutting the top right of my big toe on my left foot. The other shoe is fine. Are there any tricks to breaking them in? This is my first pair of the two strap style. My poor toe has a bad blister!




First of all, very cute!  I've had this pair on watch on eBay for a while, now your photo makes me want to buy them!

Try unbuckling the strap that is uncomfortable, and gently bend the pressure point.  The goal is to soften the leather and lift it a little from the foot.  You can also work the leather between your fingers to soften it.  Just be careful to not be too aggressive and distort the textured pattern on top.  Is there anything sharp on the edge of the strap there?  If so, gently scrape it off.

Good luck!


----------



## in paris

RightasRain said:


> I just got these and I love them, but they're cutting the top right of my big toe on my left foot. The other shoe is fine. Are there any tricks to breaking them in? This is my first pair of the two strap style. My poor toe has a bad blister!


Try putting a Corn Cushion or moleskin on the underside of the leather where it's bothering you. It will help stretch it out and give you a little padding for now to protect your toe before you break it in.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

RightasRain said:


> I just got these and I love them, but they're cutting the top right of my big toe on my left foot. The other shoe is fine. Are there any tricks to breaking them in? This is my first pair of the two strap style. My poor toe has a bad blister!




I ordered these gold ones too! I also have this style in other colors, and they were a little rough for the first few wears. I wore them around the house with socks, and they're softer now after 4-5 wears. I like the moleskin idea too!


----------



## RightasRain

ColtsFan86 said:


> First of all, very cute!  I've had this pair on watch on eBay for a while, now your photo makes me want to buy them!
> 
> Try unbuckling the strap that is uncomfortable, and gently bend the pressure point.  The goal is to soften the leather and lift it a little from the foot.  You can also work the leather between your fingers to soften it.  Just be careful to not be too aggressive and distort the textured pattern on top.  Is there anything sharp on the edge of the strap there?  If so, gently scrape it off.
> 
> Good luck!





in paris said:


> Try putting a Corn Cushion or moleskin on the underside of the leather where it's bothering you. It will help stretch it out and give you a little padding for now to protect your toe before you break it in.





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I ordered these gold ones too! I also have this style in other colors, and they were a little rough for the first few wears. I wore them around the house with socks, and they're softer now after 4-5 wears. I like the moleskin idea too!



Thank you all! I will give it all a try. They're so cute, but obviously not as comfy out of the box as all my Gizeh styles.


----------



## in paris

RightasRain said:


> Thank you all! I will give it all a try. They're so cute, but obviously not as comfy out of the box as all my Gizeh styles.


Just as an FYI: the leather Arizonas definitely took longer to break in than the suede (the most comfy pair ever!). So much that I actually did it _very_ slowly and wore the suede pair or my Mayaris in the meanwhile. The are now absolutely lovely!

So, patience... Especially while you have that blister! They'll be worth it in the end


----------



## RightasRain

ColtsFan86 said:


> First of all, very cute!  I've had this pair on watch on eBay for a while, now your photo makes me want to buy them!
> 
> Try unbuckling the strap that is uncomfortable, and gently bend the pressure point.  The goal is to soften the leather and lift it a little from the foot.  You can also work the leather between your fingers to soften it.  Just be careful to not be too aggressive and distort the textured pattern on top.  Is there anything sharp on the edge of the strap there?  If so, gently scrape it off.
> 
> Good luck!



What do you know! I turned the strap over and there was some hard glue stuff right on the edge of the underside of that strap. It was dark in color and raised up from the leather. I took a nail file and filed it off and now the strap doesn't cut me anymore. Silly of me not to look in the first place!


----------



## RightasRain

in paris said:


> Just as an FYI: the leather Arizonas definitely took longer to break in than the suede (the most comfy pair ever!). So much that I actually did it _very_ slowly and wore the suede pair or my Mayaris in the meanwhile. The are now absolutely lovely!
> 
> So, patience... Especially while you have that blister! They'll be worth it in the end



Yes, the hard leather takes some getting used to I see. They seem very sturdy though.


----------



## in paris

RightasRain said:


> Yes, the hard leather takes some getting used to I see. They seem very sturdy though.


And they're much easier to get into when you're in a hurry!

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## ColtsFan86

RightasRain said:


> What do you know! I turned the strap over and there was some hard glue stuff right on the edge of the underside of that strap. It was dark in color and raised up from the leather. I took a nail file and filed it off and now the strap doesn't cut me anymore. Silly of me not to look in the first place!




Glad they're not hurting you anymore!


----------



## ColtsFan86

You ladies are such enablers, I ordered both of these tonight:



RightasRain said:


> I just got these and I love them, but they're cutting the top right of my big toe on my left foot. The other shoe is fine. Are there any tricks to breaking them in? This is my first pair of the two strap style. My poor toe has a bad blister!







Pollie-Jean said:


> The Flower Crush Arizonas arrived today




The shipping was free for a second pair so I needed them, right?[emoji6]. I also won a pair of purple Mayaris yesterday.


----------



## RightasRain

ColtsFan86 said:


> You ladies are such enablers, I ordered both of these tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shipping was free for a second pair so I needed them, right?[emoji6]. I also won a pair of purple Mayaris yesterday.



Lol! You can never have too many Birks!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> You ladies are such enablers, I ordered both of these tonight:
> The shipping was free for a second pair *so I needed them, right?*[emoji6]. I also won a pair of purple Mayaris yesterday.



*Of course !! *



RightasRain said:


> Lol! You can never have too many Birks!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ColtsFan86 said:


> You ladies are such enablers, I ordered both of these tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shipping was free for a second pair so I needed them, right?[emoji6]. I also won a pair of purple Mayaris yesterday.




Did you by chance order from the seller in Germany? I ordered two pair (the same gold pebbled and navy suede) back on the 17th. I haven't been able to track the package so I'm not sure when it's coming. 
Anyone else have experience buying from Germany to the U.S.?


----------



## ColtsFan86

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Did you by chance order from the seller in Germany? I ordered two pair (the same gold pebbled and navy suede) back on the 17th. I haven't been able to track the package so I'm not sure when it's coming.
> Anyone else have experience buying from Germany to the U.S.?




Yes, sounds like the same seller, I think they sell on both eBay and Amazon.


----------



## MJDaisy

hi girls! so I have 2 pairs of gizehs, a metallic navy and a metallic teal tht I love and have had for 3 years or so. a few weeks ago I also got the asphalt Arizonas. well yesterday I went shopping with a friend who got her first pair , a black pair of gizehs. I have been obsessing ever since that I want a black pair of gizehs as well, but is that excessive?! I already have a dark pair (the navy metallic ) or can I justify this by saying they're a classic? I'm torn!


----------



## gail13

Yes, these are comfy but sometimes you just can't wear them with an outfit......YKWIM?


----------



## SunshineB

MJDaisy said:


> hi girls! so I have 2 pairs of gizehs, a metallic navy and a metallic teal tht I love and have had for 3 years or so. a few weeks ago I also got the asphalt Arizonas. well yesterday I went shopping with a friend who got her first pair , a black pair of gizehs. I have been obsessing ever since that I want a black pair of gizehs as well, but is that excessive?! I already have a dark pair (the navy metallic ) or can I justify this by saying they're a classic? I'm torn!



I don't think that's excessive! If you love them and know you'll wear them, get them!


----------



## SunshineB

Hi ladies! I've been on the forum in different areas for a few years now. I'm so excited to find fellow Birk lovers! 

I won these on eBay last night. The seller has 0 feedback so I took the gamble. She states they are leather upper. I've tried to find them online, but I can't find any that look like this. Any ideas?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Birk...t1cL%2BhUd%2BmjewyDwo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

MJDaisy said:


> hi girls! so I have 2 pairs of gizehs, a metallic navy and a metallic teal tht I love and have had for 3 years or so. a few weeks ago I also got the asphalt Arizonas. well yesterday I went shopping with a friend who got her first pair , a black pair of gizehs. I have been obsessing ever since that I want a black pair of gizehs as well, but is that excessive?! I already have a dark pair (the navy metallic ) or can I justify this by saying they're a classic? I'm torn!




You don't have a black pair, so I say go for it. However, I have 10 pairs now so I may be a bit biased...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Did you by chance order from the seller in Germany? I ordered two pair (the same gold pebbled and navy suede) back on the 17th. I haven't been able to track the package so I'm not sure when it's coming.
> Anyone else have experience buying from Germany to the U.S.?



If the seller is shipping via DHL, I'm afraid , you'll wait a long time. Deutsche Post + DHL employes / staffer (?) are on strike since 10th. I'm waiting for a bunch of packages. They are all in distribution centers and there's no way forward atm. I'm sympathetic to them, of course !
But on the other hand...I want my packages  :greengrin:

Just heard, they'll open negotiations again ! Lets hope for the best !


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ColtsFan86 said:


> You ladies are such enablers, I ordered both of these tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shipping was free for a second pair so I needed them, right?[emoji6]. I also won a pair of purple Mayaris yesterday.



Is this another pair of Mayaris, or the pinkish ones you got recently?



gail13 said:


> Yes, these are comfy but sometimes you just can't wear them with an outfit......YKWIM?



I know what you mean- sometimes I wonder when I can wear them, or if they are too casual for my clothes- but they're so comfy that I wear them often!



Pollie-Jean said:


> If the seller is shipping via DHL, I'm afraid , you'll wait a long time. Deutsche Post + DHL employes / staffer (?) are on strike since 10th. I'm waiting for a bunch of packages. They are all in distribution centers and there's no way forward atm. I'm sympathetic to them, of course !
> But on the other hand...I want my packages  :greengrin:
> 
> Just heard, they'll open negotiations again ! Lets hope for the best !



Surprisingly, mine came today! I love the navy suede Arizonas- not totally sure about the gold pebbled... they're soooo gold...


----------



## ColtsFan86

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Is this another pair of Mayaris, or the pinkish ones you got recently?
> 
> Surprisingly, mine came today! I love the navy suede Arizonas- not totally sure about the gold pebbled... they're soooo gold...




Another pair, the color name is potent purple.  I've been looking for purple for a while, but they seem to be more rare, and the auctions go high.

Glad your order came in a reasonable timeframe, hope mine does as well.  Sounds like I'll love the gold[emoji41]


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ColtsFan86 said:


> Another pair, the color name is potent purple.  I've been looking for purple for a while, but they seem to be more rare, and the auctions go high.
> 
> Glad your order came in a reasonable timeframe, hope mine does as well.  Sounds like I'll love the gold[emoji41]




We're going to be twins at least 3 times over- I won a pair of flower crush Arizonas on eBay today! I will take a picture of the collection when they arrive


----------



## ColtsFan86

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> We're going to be twins at least 3 times over- I won a pair of flower crush Arizonas on eBay today! I will take a picture of the collection when they arrive




I need to do the same, but I keep buying more Birks!  This is worse than handbags!

You'll love the suede Arizonas, they're so comfortable.


----------



## MJDaisy

now i'm torn between matte black gizehs or silver metallic gizehs....eeeeeeeeeeeeeek i want them all.


----------



## dorcast

MJDaisy said:


> now i'm torn between matte black gizehs or silver metallic gizehs....eeeeeeeeeeeeeek i want them all.



I was torn as well, but ending up buying Onyx yesterday. I have black Monterey and Arizona, and the all silver Madrid that was Barneys exclusive last year. 
The Onyx is almost in between black and silver, it's a slightly pearlized bluish grey 
(I did not describe that well - sorry!)


----------



## MJDaisy

i ended up getting a black matte pair! my friend got silver. her first pair!


----------



## Msbuffy100

The last pair I bought came with free nail polish [emoji1].  It was random but I'm super glad I got coral breeze.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ok the 4th time was the charm for my metallic asphalt, three tries with Nordies all of them were off one side was notably tighter than the other when they are on the same hole setting. So then I went to zappos and they were a success. However when I ordered them I also ordered these two as a backup plan and I'd like to keep them both but I really shouldn't. Which color do you guys think looks better on me? At first I thought the brown and then I thought grey. I kind of think the brown might age better. I currently have the dark grey suede Arizonas and the metallic asphalt Arizonas. I have a few ghizas but I never wear them because I find the piece that goes in between the toes to be really uncomfortable. Even though I think they are the cutest style I seem to get sucked in and buy more. Then after wearing them I remember why I don't like them.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

pixiejenna said:


> Ok the 4th time was the charm for my metallic asphalt, three tries with Nordies all of them were off one side was notably tighter than the other when they are on the same hole setting. So then I went to zappos and they were a success. However when I ordered them I also ordered these two as a backup plan and I'd like to keep them both but I really shouldn't. Which color do you guys think looks better on me? At first I thought the brown and then I thought grey. I kind of think the brown might age better. I currently have the dark grey suede Arizonas and the metallic asphalt Arizonas. I have a few ghizas but I never wear them because I find the piece that goes in between the toes to be really uncomfortable. Even though I think they are the cutest style I seem to get sucked in and buy more. Then after wearing them I remember why I don't like them.




At first I couldn't see that they were different- but now I definitely like the grey ones. Plus they're more versatile because they can go with any color.


----------



## ColtsFan86

pixiejenna said:


> Ok the 4th time was the charm for my metallic asphalt, three tries with Nordies all of them were off one side was notably tighter than the other when they are on the same hole setting. So then I went to zappos and they were a success. However when I ordered them I also ordered these two as a backup plan and I'd like to keep them both but I really shouldn't. Which color do you guys think looks better on me? At first I thought the brown and then I thought grey. I kind of think the brown might age better. I currently have the dark grey suede Arizonas and the metallic asphalt Arizonas. I have a few ghizas but I never wear them because I find the piece that goes in between the toes to be really uncomfortable. Even though I think they are the cutest style I seem to get sucked in and buy more. Then after wearing them I remember why I don't like them.




If you're returning one pair, I would keep the brown, as you already have two pairs in grey tones.


----------



## ColtsFan86

Here's my collection...for now (I keep buying Birks)


----------



## Straight-Laced

ColtsFan86 said:


> Here's my collection...for now (I keep buying Birks)
> 
> View attachment 3052688
> View attachment 3052690



Wow!  Great collection - all those beautiful colours and textures and styles.  I love them all!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> Here's my collection...for now *(I keep buying Birks)*
> 
> View attachment 3052688
> View attachment 3052690



 me too 

Great collection ! Beautiful colors and styles !


----------



## _jenh

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting here and was wondering if all logos on the side of authentic Arizonas are embossed into the material. The logo seems to be stamped on the pair in the link below. I know that asos is an authorized Birkenstock dealer but could not find other retailers with this same pair or why it has a different logo treatment. Any insight would be very appreciated. 

http://us.asos.com/Birkenstock-Ariz...0d28tc3RyYXAtbmFycm93LWZpdC1zYW5kYWxzL3Byb2Qv


----------



## HiromiT

ColtsFan86 said:


> Here's my collection...for now (I keep buying Birks)
> 
> View attachment 3052688
> View attachment 3052690


NICE! Such a diverse collection! I can guess which pair you'll wear on July 4th.


----------



## SunshineB

ColtsFan86 said:


> Here's my collection...for now (I keep buying Birks)
> 
> View attachment 3052688
> View attachment 3052690



Can I shop in your closet?


----------



## ColtsFan86

Straight-Laced said:


> Wow!  Great collection - all those beautiful colours and textures and styles.  I love them all!







Pollie-Jean said:


> me too
> 
> Great collection ! Beautiful colors and styles !







HiromiT said:


> NICE! Such a diverse collection! I can guess which pair you'll wear on July 4th.







SunshineB said:


> Can I shop in your closet?




Thanks ladies!  I like color and only neutrals are available locally, so hunting down pairs on eBay and the clearance sites has been great fun.  It's very hot and humid here during the summer, so the Birks are a welcome change from my normal Dansko and Sanita clogs.  Was very glad to find this thread and a sandal that I can wear without foot pain.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

ColtsFan86 said:


> Here's my collection...for now (I keep buying Birks)
> 
> View attachment 3052688
> View attachment 3052690



Gorgeous collection! Are those the black leather Arizona Montereys I see in the back there of the bottom picture? I am currently eyeing those for myself. I was wondering for the Monterey, is the footbed more like the traditional regular hard footbed or is it more like the soft footbed? I'm worried they might not be as comfortable as my soft footbed suede Arizonas.


----------



## ColtsFan86

LocksAndKeys said:


> Gorgeous collection! Are those the black leather Arizona Montereys I see in the back there of the bottom picture? I am currently eyeing those for myself. I was wondering for the Monterey, is the footbed more like the traditional regular hard footbed or is it more like the soft footbed? I'm worried they might not be as comfortable as my soft footbed suede Arizonas.




Thank you!  Yes, that is a Monterey in the back.  Unfortunately the footbed is not soft, it just appears to be the normal cork covered in leather instead of suede.  Still comfortable, but not as comfortable as the soft footbed Arizona, especially in suede (IMHO the most comfortable of all of the Birks).


----------



## EBMIC

coltsfan86 said:


> if you're returning one pair, i would keep the brown, as you already have two pairs in grey tones.


+1


----------



## schadenfreude

LocksAndKeys said:


> Gorgeous collection! Are those the black leather Arizona Montereys I see in the back there of the bottom picture? I am currently eyeing those for myself. I was wondering for the Monterey, is the footbed more like the traditional regular hard footbed or is it more like the soft footbed? I'm worried they might not be as comfortable as my soft footbed suede Arizonas.



Yeah, the Montereys are nowhere near as comfortable as the soft footbed - they're the usual hard footbed. The straps seem stiffer too. It's a bummer.


----------



## SunshineB

If anyone here has military shopping privileges, all of the sandals at www.shopmyexchange.com are half price. Including Birkenstock. They didn't have a big selection at all and their sizes are American sizes and not the Birk sizing (too dang confusing).  I ended up ordering several pair with duplicates in different sizes. Hopefully I'll be able to decipher the sizing on the site once I get them and I'll just send back/exchange what doesn't fit.

I purchased Arizona in Habana (one for myself and one for my son), Arizona in Jasper (son), Gizeh in Onyx and Brown (me), Mayari in silver (daughter), Mayari in black patent (daughter and myself).


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

So I took some family pictures, even though I have one more on the way (pearly hazel Gizeh) and one pending...

The ones that started it all- Gizehs



The Mayaris (Habana oiled leather and Anemone):



The pebbled Arizonas:



The leather/nubuck Arizonas:



The suede Arizonas (navy/denim and flower crush):


----------



## EBMIC

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> So I took some family pictures, even though I have one more on the way (pearly hazel Gizeh) and one pending...
> 
> The ones that started it all- Gizehs
> View attachment 3055626
> 
> 
> The Mayaris (Habana oiled leather and Anemone):
> View attachment 3055628
> 
> 
> The pebbled Arizonas:
> View attachment 3055629
> 
> 
> The leather/nubuck Arizonas:
> View attachment 3055631
> 
> 
> The suede Arizonas (navy/denim and flower crush):
> View attachment 3055632


Love them!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> So I took some family pictures, even though I have one more on the way (pearly hazel Gizeh) and one pending...
> 
> The ones that started it all- Gizehs
> View attachment 3055626
> 
> 
> The Mayaris (Habana oiled leather and Anemone):
> View attachment 3055628
> 
> 
> The pebbled Arizonas:
> View attachment 3055629
> 
> 
> The leather/nubuck Arizonas:
> View attachment 3055631
> 
> 
> The suede Arizonas (navy/denim and flower crush):
> View attachment 3055632



Great collection ! Can I have these Mayaris , please ?  Both are just


----------



## Pollie-Jean

More suedes for me :greengrin:
This color needs a different nail polish, but I'm not sure which would match 
Any suggestions?


----------



## aa12

does anyone know what the smallest size is in birkenstocks? Im a size 6, but when I tried them on they were huge and I even tried a 5 and those were big as well!


----------



## alichelsealyn

Anyone have a pic of the Yara sandals? They look cute!


----------



## in paris

aa12 said:


> does anyone know what the smallest size is in birkenstocks? Im a size 6, but when I tried them on they were huge and I even tried a 5 and those were big as well!


The 5 may be the smallest unless you can find them for children... I'd suggest going for a 5 Narrow -- as the Narrows tend to run about 1/2 smaller. Also, the footbeds make the fit different, with the soft being a bit snugger, imo... And, if one model doesn't fit, try another. They are not all the same.

Good luck!


----------



## in paris

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone have a pic of the Yara sandals? They look cute!


I want those so bad, but have only been able to see them online (eBay usually) and I'm not sure if I should order my usual Birkenstock size or my Mayari size, sigh.


----------



## green.bee

alichelsealyn said:


> Anyone have a pic of the Yara sandals? They look cute!



Yara sandals from Pinterest:


----------



## dorcast

Well now I "need" the Yara too. Funny, I saw someone wearing them this morning and was going to ask her what style they were.


----------



## alichelsealyn

green.bee said:


> Yara sandals from Pinterest:
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2c/62/81/2c62812aca599c7411a9428da61120bc.jpg





dorcast said:


> Well now I "need" the Yara too. Funny, I saw someone wearing them this morning and was going to ask her what style they were.



Thanks for the picture! They're even cuter on! Where can I buy Birkenstocks in stores?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

green.bee said:


> Yara sandals from Pinterest:
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2c/62/81/2c62812aca599c7411a9428da61120bc.jpg



Love it but can't wear it. Ankle ties make my legs look short


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> Love it but can't wear it. Ankle ties make my legs look short



Ugh, me too.


----------



## EBMIC

Love the Gizeh sandal!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Can't get enough of black , so... Nubuck + soft footbed 
Hope they'll arrive soon !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love my Mayari ! Can't wait to get them in silver


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I am finally in with my new Gizeh's!  I got them from Nordstrom Rack.  Will post pics soon!


----------



## ColtsFan86

Pollie-Jean said:


> I love my Mayari ! Can't wait to get them in silver




Very pretty - what color are they?


----------



## ColtsFan86

For anyone who might be looking for the Yaras - I found these today on ebay.  Price looks good even with shipping.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/12153676130...49&var=420642245986&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HeartMyMJs said:


> I am finally in with my new Gizeh's!  I got them from Nordstrom Rack.  Will post pics soon!




Sorry here's the pic!!


----------



## EBMIC

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry here's the pic!!
> View attachment 3063972


So pretty!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

EBMIC said:


> So pretty!!!




Thanks!!  I love it!  It's been decades since I wore Birkenstocks!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> Very pretty - what color are they?



Thanks ! It's Raspberry Wine


----------



## ColtsFan86

Well...after searching for a long time for purple Birks, I'll now have two pairs!  Won an auction tonight for a pair of new purple suede Arizonas at a great price!  They're brighter than the Mayaris, so there's definitely room for them in my closet![emoji7]


----------



## MJDaisy

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry here's the pic!!
> View attachment 3063972



really cute. so happy i own the exact same pair and am wearing them today  love the gizeh!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

MJDaisy said:


> really cute. so happy i own the exact same pair and am wearing them today  love the gizeh!




Hi MJDaisy!!  Thank you!!  I love to get more colors!  Love them!!


----------



## climbgirl

Hi, I'm new here and may not be doing this right but can someone tell me if I normally wear a 6.5 shoe and a 7 in most sandals flip flops, what size would I need in the Gizeh?  TIA


----------



## HeartMyMJs

climbgirl said:


> Hi, I'm new here and may not be doing this right but can someone tell me if I normally wear a 6.5 shoe and a 7 in most sandals flip flops, what size would I need in the Gizeh?  TIA


 
Hi and welcome to TPF!!  I usually wear a 6.5/7 and I got size 36 in the Gizeh's.  They fit perfect!  Good luck!


----------



## climbgirl

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi and welcome to TPF!!  I usually wear a 6.5/7 and I got size 36 in the Gizeh's.  They fit perfect!  Good luck!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## climbgirl

Sorry one more question, would the 36 apply to the Arizona's as well?  TIA


----------



## in paris

climbgirl said:


> Sorry one more question, would the 36 apply to the Arizona's as well?  TIA


I'm about the same size as you and wear the Arizona's in a 37 Narrow.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Got another pair:


----------



## NYC Chicky

I bought a pair of Birks a year ago and DH made fun of them and me whenever I wear them and now he's been wearing them to take our daughter to play lol! I may have to get a feminine version


----------



## in paris

That reminds me of last week... We went to meet up with a couple in a seaside town in France. I knew we'd be walking on the boardwalk a lot, so I brought my Birks _just in case_ (even if it was just to wear on the balcony in our room),

They arrived first and when we joined them to have a glass of wine I looked down --and lo and behold, she was wearing Mayari's. After a discussion, I took a further look and he was wearing Arizona's... I cannot begin to tell you my relief! The second I unpacked, the black Mayari's were on my feet for the rest of the weekend


----------



## schadenfreude

The all-rubber Gizehs pass for the fancy all black leather version if you don't look too close. [emoji6]


----------



## plumaplomb

schadenfreude said:


> The all-rubber Gizehs pass for the fancy all black leather version if you don't look too close. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3068775




Cute!  How much and where to buy?


----------



## schadenfreude

plumaplomb said:


> Cute!  How much and where to buy?




I got them on eBay because I couldn't find them on any American websites. $40-ish, I think? Here is a similar listing (not mine, obviously!):

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281747530994&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## koshi13

I love my birks!


----------



## schadenfreude

^ love the all black and gold!


----------



## ShariLee

koshi13 said:


> View attachment 3069637
> 
> 
> I love my birks!




Such a cute outfit! Love it!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

koshi13 said:


> View attachment 3069637
> 
> 
> I love my birks!



That's looking great !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm glad I bought the oiled leather. Love the color of the buckles


----------



## koshi13

schadenfreude said:


> ^ love the all black and gold!





ShariLee said:


> Such a cute outfit! Love it!!!





Pollie-Jean said:


> That's looking great !



Thanks ladies!!  These are going 2 years strong and are my favorite pair of birks. I have the all black leather gizehs as well and yes there is room for both!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm glad I bought the oiled leather. Love the color of the buckles




I love wearing these- although they are still turning my feet black after a few wears. Is this happening to you?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm glad I bought the oiled leather. Love the color of the buckles


 
So pretty!


----------



## green.bee

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I love wearing these- although they are still turning my feet black after a few wears. Is this happening to you?



I own oiled leather Arizonas and after a few wears they don't turn my feet black anymore; and they don't cut my toes either - as they did at the beginning.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I love wearing these- although they are still turning my feet black after a few wears. Is this happening to you?



Wipe off the color excess inside with a damp rag. Put some hairspray on it and you'll be fine


----------



## lolaluvsu

koshi13 said:


> View attachment 3069637
> 
> 
> I love my birks!


Are these running tts?


----------



## koshi13

lolaluvsu said:


> Are these running tts?



I am a true US size 7.5 and I wear the Arizonas in 38 narrow width. The Gizehs already run narrow so those I wear in 38 regular width.


----------



## lolaluvsu

Thanks


----------



## satine112

i just wish the Gizeh's didn't have such a bulbous leather protruding onto the toes - it looks weird on my feet and digs into the base of my big toe nail   maybe i could cut it and round it out? or have a cobbler do it?


----------



## climbgirl

satine112 said:


> i just wish the Gizeh's didn't have such a bulbous leather protruding onto the toes - it looks weird on my feet and digs into the base of my big toe nail   maybe i could cut it and round it out? or have a cobbler do it?


Can someone tell me if you are ordering from a website that lists the sizes like 5M, 6M, etc. is the 5M considered a 36 in the Gizeh?  I really wish they would list the EU size because it confuses me.  TIA


----------



## satine112

Hi - just order whatever size your EU size is. Also there is a size chart on their website. I'm a US 9, and a EU 49, and the 40 n fit perfect. The n = narrow which actually is a US medium width


----------



## EBMIC

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm glad I bought the oiled leather. Love the color of the buckles


So pretty on you!  May I ask what toe nail polish you have on?  It's such a gorgeous red!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

EBMIC said:


> So pretty on you!  May I ask what toe nail polish you have on?  It's such a gorgeous red!



Kure Bazaar Cherie


----------



## Pollie-Jean

This will be my last purchase this summer


----------



## in paris

Pollie-Jean said:


> This will be my last purchase this summer


^^^ These are beautiful!

Whereas I think I'm going with the ugly -- but oh so functional -- Milano (I need a backstop for lots os walking), if I can find it in a light enough colour that it won't look so chunky next to my bright white legs 

Anyone have cocoa nubuck anything? Is it as light as Tobacco?


----------



## EBMIC

Pollie-Jean said:


> Kure Bazaar Cherie


Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

in paris said:


> ^^^ These are beautiful!



Thanks ! They have the soft footbed 
But I've no clue which nail polish goes with them  ...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

You can burn my house
Steal my car
Drink my liquor
From an old fruit jar

Do anything that you want to do
But uh-uh, honey
Lay off of my shoes
And don't you
Step on my blue suede shoes
Well, you can do anything
But stay off of my blue suede shoes


----------



## Tiare

climbgirl said:


> Can someone tell me if you are ordering from a website that lists the sizes like 5M, 6M, etc. is the 5M considered a 36 in the Gizeh?  I really wish they would list the EU size because it confuses me.  TIA



Just FYI, I had a horrific time with sizing recently for my Arizonas. I ordered from Bloomingdales online (bleah... the worst) and they had the sizes listed as US. For reference, I generally wear a 6.5 in loose/open shoes and a 7 if they are closed like boots.

Ordered a US 7 (smallest size they had) and received a EU 38. It was like putting on my husbands sandals. I sent them back, and although they somehow now list in the EU sizing, every other size before 38 was OOS on the Bloomies website. So, I went to a store nearby and the EU 36 wound up fitting the best - which lists as a US 5.5!!! Huh?!?!

Anyways, I went with the 36 and they fit as the Birk websites suggest, with the toes just butting up against the little outside rim/ridge.


----------



## EBMIC

Pollie-Jean said:


> You can burn my house
> Steal my car
> Drink my liquor
> From an old fruit jar
> 
> Do anything that you want to do
> But uh-uh, honey
> Lay off of my shoes
> And don't you
> Step on my blue suede shoes
> Well, you can do anything
> But stay off of my blue suede shoes


Love those on you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Thank you


----------



## MJDaisy

i bought a 5th pair while in germany for &#8364;38...i couldn't say no!


----------



## Tiare

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ Thank you



I want those in pink! Are they comfortable?


----------



## EnglishBulldogB

Pollie-Jean said:


> You can burn my house
> Steal my car
> Drink my liquor
> From an old fruit jar
> 
> Do anything that you want to do
> But uh-uh, honey
> Lay off of my shoes
> And don't you
> Step on my blue suede shoes
> Well, you can do anything
> But stay off of my blue suede shoes



Love this look!!!


----------



## ShariLee

First pair- plantar fasciitis has made me desperate for comfort.  
How is the fashion side of things with this pair? I love them on other people.  I feel like they look so clunky on me.  Could they be worn for work? Skinny pants and blazer are usually my thing.


----------



## ShariLee

sharilee said:


> View attachment 3097072
> 
> first pair- plantar fasciitis has made me desperate for comfort.
> How is the fashion side of things with this pair? I love them on other people.  I feel like they look so clunky on me.  Could they be worn for work? Skinny pants and blazer are usually my thing.


----------



## Swanky

Could you go down a size?  Maybe they feel clunky because they're a tad big?
Mine all felt clunky too at first, still do sometimes as I have scrawny legs.


----------



## ShariLee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Could you go down a size?  Maybe they feel clunky because they're a tad big?
> Mine all felt clunky too at first, still do sometimes as I have scrawny legs.




Do they look too big?


----------



## renza

ShariLee said:


> Do they look too big?


I also gave in to Birkenstocks due to foot problems.   It looks like you might have enough room to go down a size. However, there should still be a little space between the tip of your toe and the edge of the footbed, as there needs to be room for your foot to spread when you walk. 
I have these same Sport Arizonas but in the yellow leather. I love them, but I do look like I have Flintstone feet. I'm 5'4" with size 9 feet. A slightly more delicate style that is still supportive is the Mayari, which I love.


----------



## ShariLee

renza said:


> I also gave in to Birkenstocks due to foot problems.   It looks like you might have enough room to go down a size. However, there should still be a little space between the tip of your toe and the edge of the footbed, as their needs to be room for your foot to spread when you walk.
> 
> I have these same Sport Arizonas but in the yellow leather. I love them, but I do look like I have Flintstone feet. I'm 5'4" with size 9 feet. A slightly more delicate style that is still supportive is the Mayari, which I love.




I can't seem to find anything smaller than a size 36 which is what these are.  I agree, I need to see if the next size down fits better before I make my decision to keep them.  Thanks so much for you're advice.  I hope your feet feel better!!


----------



## Swanky

Yes, I think they look a tad big. I agree about Mayari's, they're my faves!


----------



## ShariLee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, I think they look a tad big. I agree about Mayari's, they're my faves!




Thanks ! My search will continue.....


----------



## jayne01

ShariLee said:


> I can't seem to find anything smaller than a size 36 which is what these are.  I agree, I need to see if the next size down fits better before I make my decision to keep them.  Thanks so much for you're advice.  I hope your feet feel better!!




Have you tried the Gizeh? Your feet look similar to mine (small feet and toes), I have two pair of Gizehs in 35 and they fit perfectly.  (They're the only style in 35 I've been able to find.)  I bought my studded Arizonas in a 36 since it's the smallest size they come in and I have room at the toe like yours (although I think it's less noticeable on the solid black). I personally also think the Gizehs look a little more streamlined if you're planning to wear them with skinny pants.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tiare said:


> I want those in pink! Are they comfortable?



Yes 



EnglishBulldogB said:


> Love this look!!!



Thanks !


----------



## EBMIC

Hello!  Does anyone own the Boston clog?  I just purchased 2 pair one in size 36 & one in 37.  Both fit, but I think the 36 looks small.  37 is just a little loose on the top.  What do you think.
Size 36


----------



## EBMIC

EBMIC said:


> Hello!  Does anyone own the Boston clog?  I just purchased 2 pair one in size 36 & one in 37.  Both fit, but I think the 36 looks small.  37 is just a little loose on the top.  What do you think.
> Size 36


Size 37


----------



## pukasonqo

i own a pair of the boston clogs, i am usually an 8 1/2 (oz sizing) and went with the 39 euro size, i think the 36 looks small as your heel is just in but that is MOO [emoji74]
have you tried to tighten the straps at the top of the 37?


----------



## EBMIC

pukasonqo said:


> i own a pair of the boston clogs, i am usually an 8 1/2 (oz sizing) and went with the 39 euro size, i think the 36 looks small as your heel is just in but that is MOO [emoji74]
> have you tried to tighten the straps at the top of the 37?


 

Thank you.  Yes, the strap all the way to the end.  I'm thinking I may need to put more holes to tighten it more.  I agree 36 looks too small.  Thank you!


----------



## pukasonqo

EBMIC said:


> Thank you.  Yes, the strap all the way to the end.  I'm thinking I may need to put more holes to tighten it more.  I agree 36 looks too small.  Thank you!




no probs [emoji74]
i really like the clogs! are yours felt? the colour is great too, mine are boring: black leather!


----------



## EBMIC

pukasonqo said:


> no probs [emoji74]
> i really like the clogs! are yours felt? the colour is great too, mine are boring: black leather!


Thank you!  They are an olive green in suede.  I found them at www.hautelook.com
Can you post a pic of yours?


----------



## Swanky

I've added holes to all my adjustable Birk straps!!


----------



## pukasonqo

EBMIC said:


> Thank you!  They are an olive green in suede.  I found them at www.hautelook.com
> Can you post a pic of yours?




as per your request, my nine year old boston clogs!


----------



## EBMIC

pukasonqo said:


> as per your request, my nine year old boston clogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104237


Lovely!!  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## pukasonqo

EBMIC said:


> Lovely!!  Thank you for sharing!!




no probs, you can even see where my dog liked them sooo much he had to chew them...
enjoy your bostons, they are super comfy and easy to wear, i have worn them with jeans, skirts...even track pants ( in my defense, i was in hospital!)


----------



## ms_always_right

I love love the Gizeh, my first Birk purchase ever but sadly returned them today after 33 days.  The sole was cracking.  I know that birkenstocks need care but they definitely shouldn't have been cracking after 33 days.  I exchanged them for Arizonas.....socks and sandals here I come.  Ha ha.


----------



## simplyhappy

Finally got a pair of these! [emoji5]&#65039; Arizona in Mocha kids size 34 N. (I'm a women's size 5.5 but the adult sizes were too roomy for me.) To my surprise, I was told the straps are not made of leather, few of the sandals are. I have been wearing them for an hour a day for about two weeks to break them in, per their recommendation. I think I'm ready to try them for a full day now. Here's my outfit post!


----------



## EBMIC

simplyhappy said:


> Finally got a pair of these! [emoji5]&#65039; Arizona in Mocha kids size 34 N. (I'm a women's size 5.5 but the adult sizes were too roomy for me.) To my surprise, I was told the straps are not made of leather, few of the sandals are. I have been wearing them for an hour a day for about two weeks to break them in, per their recommendation. I think I'm ready to try them for a full day now. Here's my outfit post!
> 
> View attachment 3105493


Very nice!  Enjoy!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

simplyhappy said:


> Finally got a pair of these! [emoji5]&#65039; Arizona in Mocha kids size 34 N. (I'm a women's size 5.5 but the adult sizes were too roomy for me.) To my surprise, I was told the straps are not made of leather, few of the sandals are. I have been wearing them for an hour a day for about two weeks to break them in, per their recommendation. I think I'm ready to try them for a full day now. Here's my outfit post!
> 
> View attachment 3105493



Looks great !


----------



## beanybaker

simplyhappy said:


> Finally got a pair of these! [emoji5]&#65039; Arizona in Mocha kids size 34 N. (I'm a women's size 5.5 but the adult sizes were too roomy for me.) To my surprise, I was told the straps are not made of leather, few of the sandals are. I have been wearing them for an hour a day for about two weeks to break them in, per their recommendation. I think I'm ready to try them for a full day now. Here's my outfit post!
> 
> View attachment 3105493



I have had your exact pair of Birkenstocks for years... Travelled all over the world with them and they are way more comfortable than my Birkenstock adults versions. Only use them now for walking dog in forest, as they look slightly sad. Enjoy


----------



## simplyhappy

EBMIC said:


> Very nice!  Enjoy!







Pollie-Jean said:


> Looks great !




Thanks everyone! [emoji5]&#65039;



beanybaker said:


> I have had your exact pair of Birkenstocks for years... Travelled all over the world with them and they are way more comfortable than my Birkenstock adults versions. Only use them now for walking dog in forest, as they look slightly sad. Enjoy




Yay! I'm hoping to drag these along all over the world too! I've had a pair of Rainbow brand flip flops that have lasted me 10 years and still comfortable, so betting Birks will be the same. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jayne1

ms_always_right said:


> I love love the Gizeh, my first Birk purchase ever but sadly returned them today after 33 days.  The sole was cracking.  I know that birkenstocks need care but they definitely shouldn't have been cracking after 33 days.  I exchanged them for Arizonas.....socks and sandals here I come.  Ha ha.



They don't need care.

I've worn my old Gizeh and Arizonas to do dirty garden work and have to rinse them under the hose before I'll even bring them back into the house... and they're fine.

Your Gizehs must have had a flaw.


----------



## ms_always_right

Jayne1 said:


> They don't need care.
> 
> I've worn my old Gizeh and Arizonas to do dirty garden work and have to rinse them under the hose before I'll even bring them back into the house... and they're fine.
> 
> Your Gizehs must have had a flaw.



I figure it must have been a flawed batch. A friend if mine had the same issue with Gizeh that she bought in the spring from the same store I bought mine. The sales associate said they've had a few pair come back this year. I'll tey again next year.


----------



## w9883872

I cannot decide if my Arizona is too big for me or not. I normally wear size 6.5US size and I've purchased the 37 Arizona as recommended by the Birkentstock website. I do have longish toes and my second toe is longer than the big toe.  I've tried on a 36 in store but the toes hit the edge and the 37 has a small gap between the heel and the back of the sandals. I got the normal vs the narrow size footbed. The strap seems loose, I might need to punch a hole. Should I get the narrow one instead?  To have my big toe comfortably sitting on the footbed, I feel like I have to make sure my feet is all the way to the front and leaving the gap in the back. Will the toe bit get better when time goes? So confused.


----------



## w9883872

w9883872 said:


> I cannot decide if my Arizona is too big for me or not. I normally wear size 6.5US size and I've purchased the 37 Arizona as recommended by the Birkentstock website. I do have longish toes and my second toe is longer than the big toe.  I've tried on a 36 in store but the toes hit the edge and the 37 has a small gap between the heel and the back of the sandals. I got the normal vs the narrow size footbed. The strap seems loose, I might need to punch a hole. Should I get the narrow one instead?  To have my big toe comfortably sitting on the footbed, I feel like I have to make sure my feet is all the way to the front and leaving the gap in the back. Will the toe bit get better when time goes? So confused.




I just got a pair of Gizeh and they look a lot better than how the Arizona is fitting. There is still a gap in the back but it's noticeably smaller.


















Sorry for my ugly feet photos. It's hard to take a photo of your heel  It seems like I need a pedicure as well


----------



## EBMIC

w9883872 said:


> I just got a pair of Gizeh and they look a lot better than how the Arizona is fitting. There is still a gap in the back but it's noticeably smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my ugly feet photos. It's hard to take a photo of your heel  It seems like I need a pedicure as well


You can always email Birkenstock customer service with your images & they will get back to you.


----------



## w9883872

EBMIC said:


> You can always email Birkenstock customer service with your images & they will get back to you.


I did email them and still haven't heard back. But I went to the store and the lady told me the 36 is too small for me. I'm keeping my 37 in both styles  LOVE THEM!


----------



## EBMIC

w9883872 said:


> I did email them and still haven't heard back. But I went to the store and the lady told me the 36 is too small for me. I'm keeping my 37 in both styles  LOVE THEM!


Congrats!!!


----------



## HiromiT

I want to get a pair of the shearling Arizonas. Black or blue shearling? I'm leaning towards the blue because they're so fun but perhaps a little too crazy?

Pollie-Jean -- did you end up keeping yours? I remember you posted a pic several months ago. Also, are they narrow width? I'm ordering online and the store doesn't say if they're wide or narrow.

Stock pics attached.


----------



## HiromiT

Black


----------



## QuelleFromage

HiromiT said:


> I want to get a pair of the shearling Arizonas. Black or blue shearling? I'm leaning towards the blue because they're so fun but perhaps a little too crazy?
> 
> Pollie-Jean -- did you end up keeping yours? I remember you posted a pic several months ago. Also, are they narrow width? I'm ordering online and the store doesn't say if they're wide or narrow.
> 
> Stock pics attached.


Oh I love these! I just bought my first Arizonas in metallic blue/purple a couple moths ago and I am hooked. These are next. Do you have a shopping link?  They do make me think of Cookie Monster, but I don't care


----------



## HiromiT

QuelleFromage said:


> Oh I love these! I just bought my first Arizonas in metallic blue/purple a couple moths ago and I am hooked. These are next. Do you have a shopping link?  They do make me think of Cookie Monster, but I don't care



So funny, I thought of Cookie Monster too!  You can buy them from Urban Outfitters. http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=35616309&category=BRANDS


----------



## QuelleFromage

HiromiT said:


> So funny, I thought of Cookie Monster too!  You can buy them from Urban Outfitters. http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urban/catalog/productdetail.jsp?id=35616309&category=BRANDS


Thank you! I think I actually like the black with cream shearling now that I've seen them styled...but the blue are supercool!


----------



## HiromiT

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! I think I actually like the black with cream shearling now that I've seen them styled...but the blue are supercool!



I love the cream too but wonder if they'll look dirty quickly. Black is most practical but a little blah compared to the cream and blue. Decisions....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Black



I'm in love with these 
The blue is nice but too conspicuous for my taste.


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'm in love with these
> The blue is nice but too conspicuous for my taste.



I know, the blue looks special but would I actually wear them and not feel silly??? Did you keep your cream shearling Arizonas?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> I know, the blue looks special *but would I actually wear them and not feel silly???* Did you keep your cream shearling Arizonas?



That's what I'd ask myself too. But I'm pretty reserved .... Maybe too much 
Yes, I'm still loving my shearling A.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

:giggles:


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> :giggles:



Yikes, they should stick to what they do best!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> I know, the blue looks special but would I actually wear them and not feel silly??? Did you keep your cream shearling Arizonas?



Hi HiromiT 
Did you decide on a pair of shearling Arizonas?  I have the black suede with cream shearling and they're so delicious to wear!  I probably would have bought the black shearling for practical reasons if they were available at the time.  The cream shearling sheds a little on the black suede too so I've decided that either taupe suede with cream shearling or black with black might be better than black with cream.


----------



## HiromiT

Straight-Laced said:


> Hi HiromiT
> Did you decide on a pair of shearling Arizonas?  I have the black suede with cream shearling and they're so delicious to wear!  I probably would have bought the black shearling for practical reasons if they were available at the time.  The cream shearling sheds a little on the black suede too so I've decided that either taupe suede with cream shearling or black with black might be better than black with cream.



Hi Straight-Laced 

I ended up ordering both colours to try but will keep only one pair. They're supposed to arrive this week. I suspect I'll love looking at the blue but will feel most at ease wearing the black. Taupe and cream would look amazing!

Will post pics of both on my feet although I'm realizing my latest pedi colour will clash with the blue!


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Hi Straight-Laced
> 
> I ended up ordering both colours to try but will keep only one pair. They're supposed to arrive this week. I suspect I'll love looking at the blue but will feel most at ease wearing the black. Taupe and cream would look amazing!
> 
> Will post pics of both on my feet although I'm realizing my latest pedi colour will clash with the blue!



Sounds exciting!  I love clashing colours


----------



## HiromiT

I received the blue shearling today and really love them! They're a royal blue, still bright, but not as bright as Cookie Monster blue.  They'll be fine with my mostly black outfits although I'll need to choose polish colour more carefully. I'm leaning towards keeping them but when the black ones arrive tomorrow, I fear I'll end up keeping both!


----------



## HiromiT

oops, wanted to post a pic but it's huge so I'll try from my PC tomorrow!


----------



## HiromiT

HiromiT said:


> oops, wanted to post a pic but it's huge so I'll try from my PC tomorrow!



Here they are in natural light. I basically stuck my foot out the back door.


----------



## dorcast

I love them!  They are limiting, but would look great when wearing all black. The solid black pair would be more versatile. That being said..how often would you wear them anyway?  I see them during the few months of Fall, so it's not like you need them to go with your whole wardrobe.


----------



## Straight-Laced

HiromiT said:


> Here they are in natural light. I basically stuck my foot out the back door.



Great colours!  The blue shearling Arizonas are a close relative of the Celine furkenstocks.


----------



## HiromiT

dorcast said:


> I love them!  They are limiting, but would look great when wearing all black. The solid black pair would be more versatile. That being said..how often would you wear them anyway?  I see them during the few months of Fall, so it's not like you need them to go with your whole wardrobe.





Straight-Laced said:


> Great colours!  The blue shearling Arizonas are a close relative of the Celine furkenstocks.



So, I kept the blue and returned the black Wish I could keep both but can't justify two pairs. They're so cozy that I've been wearing them at home as slippers. Now I won't feel as guilty when I wear them out for all of 3 weeks next Sept. 

They do shed quite a bit. I hope they don't eventually get bald patches!


----------



## Tiare

Hi all, I need some help!!! :help::help::help:

I just got a pair of Birkenstocks from Hautelook. They had a great sale. I picked up the pebbled asphalt pair I'd wanted during the summer, but, couldn't find my size in.

Problem is, the upper, pebbled portion doesn't really feel like leather. It feels more like foam. The rest of the shoe feels "normal" and comfortable, but, I'm worried that I was sent a fake? Which strikes me as odd, as it's not exactly a regular version like black or tan.

Am I going nuts? Has anyone else noticed the weird texture/feel to their pebbled Birks? Can anyone take pictures of theirs? The incorrect size I ordered earlier in the summer also had more of a teal/greenish cast and these look more bluish/rainbow effect with the light.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Tiare said:


> Hi all, I need some help!!! :help::help::help:
> 
> I just got a pair of Birkenstocks from Hautelook. They had a great sale. I picked up the pebbled asphalt pair I'd wanted during the summer, but, couldn't find my size in.
> *
> Problem is, the upper, pebbled portion doesn't really feel like leather. It feels more like foam.* The rest of the shoe feels "normal" and comfortable, but, I'm worried that I was sent a fake? Which strikes me as odd, as it's not exactly a regular version like black or tan.
> 
> Am I going nuts? Has anyone else noticed the weird texture/feel to their pebbled Birks? Can anyone take pictures of theirs? The incorrect size I ordered earlier in the summer also had more of a teal/greenish cast and these look more bluish/rainbow effect with the light.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Yes, mine feel the same ( got the peppled in silver and asphalt) I wondered about that too.I don't think you bought a fake


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I decided , that life without black shearlings is not desirable :greengrin:
so ...


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> I decided , that life without black shearlings is not desirable :greengrin:
> so ...



Congrats, you do need them in your life! I love wearing my blue ones around the house.


----------



## jayne01

My shearling clogs


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ so cozy




HiromiT said:


> Congrats, you do need them in your life! I love wearing my blue ones around the house.



Thank you ! I knew I could count on you


----------



## EBMIC

Pollie-Jean said:


> I decided , that life without black shearlings is not desirable :greengrin:
> so ...
> demandware.edgesuite.net/aalr_prd/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-engelhorn-master/default/dwfc2ed182/images/067/914/878/8359209.A.jpg


Love!  Congrats!


----------



## EBMIC

jayne01 said:


> My shearling clogs
> View attachment 3227969


Love your clogs!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

42 days till the beginning of spring . I'll be all set for it :greengrin:


----------



## papercourage

Pollie-Jean said:


> 42 days till the beginning of spring . I'll be all set for it :greengrin:
> 
> ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61N8T3QaJXL._UY395_.jpg



I love that colour! I always get excited for spring so I can wear my Birks.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

papercourage said:


> I love that colour! I always get excited for spring so I can wear my Birks.


Thanks ! It's this wonderful oiled leather


----------



## Jodith

I just found these at Barneys.   They remind me of Chanel tweeds.


----------



## tulipfield

Jodith said:


> I just found these at Barneys.   They remind me of Chanel tweeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3281470




Those are cute!!!!!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Birkenstocks are my go to Summer sandal. They are just so chic and bohemian. I currently have the black suede soft footbed and am in the process of having two custom Birkenstocks made:

- My first custom Birkenstock is the all black leather Birkenstock Monterey Exquisite but I am having them custom made with a soft footbed instead of the regular hard footbed that the Birkenstock Monterey Exquisite comes with. I find the hard footbed Birkenstocks way too firm and uncomfortable so having the option to have the all black leather with a soft footbed is crucial for me.

- My second custom Birkenstock I am having made is a custom molded footbed Birkenstock where the actual footbed is custom molded to my feet by having impressions made of my feet and specifically crafting the Birkenstock footbed to my specific arches. I am also having an extra layer of cushioning on top of the custom molded footbed that is even softer/cushier that the soft footbed layer of Birkenstocks. This is a great option for people who have painful feet, very high arches, very low arches, etc. but still want to wear Birkenstocks. There is literally no break in time this way!

Both of these custom made options are a little pricer than standard Birkenstocks running around $300, but they are really worth it. If anyone wants any more info on either custom Birkenstock, feel free to ask!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LocksAndKeys said:


> *Birkenstocks are my go to Summer sandal.* They are just so chic and bohemian. I currently have the black suede soft footbed and am in the process of having two custom Birkenstocks made:
> 
> - My first custom Birkenstock is the all black leather Birkenstock Monterey Exquisite but I am having them custom made with a soft footbed instead of the regular hard footbed that the Birkenstock Monterey Exquisite comes with. I find the hard footbed Birkenstocks way too firm and uncomfortable so having the option to have the all black leather with a soft footbed is crucial for me.



Same here ! 
Great idea ! I sold my montereys , because they were *so *uncomfortable 
Please share some pics, L&K


----------



## in paris

LocksAndKeys said:


> Birkenstocks are my go to Summer sandal. They are just so chic and bohemian. I currently have the black suede soft footbed and am in the process of having two custom Birkenstocks made:
> 
> - My first custom Birkenstock is the all black leather Birkenstock Monterey Exquisite but I am having them custom made with a soft footbed instead of the regular hard footbed that the Birkenstock Monterey Exquisite comes with. I find the hard footbed Birkenstocks way too firm and uncomfortable so having the option to have the all black leather with a soft footbed is crucial for me.
> 
> - My second custom Birkenstock I am having made is a custom molded footbed Birkenstock where the actual footbed is custom molded to my feet by having impressions made of my feet and specifically crafting the Birkenstock footbed to my specific arches. I am also having an extra layer of cushioning on top of the custom molded footbed that is even softer/cushier that the soft footbed layer of Birkenstocks. This is a great option for people who have painful feet, very high arches, very low arches, etc. but still want to wear Birkenstocks. There is literally no break in time this way!
> 
> Both of these custom made options are a little pricer than standard Birkenstocks running around $300, but they are really worth it. If anyone wants any more info on either custom Birkenstock, feel free to ask!


Where do you get them custom made?

Do you get to choose style, colour, material, as well?

This option is making me very excited!

TIA


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Pollie-Jean said:


> Same here !
> Great idea ! I sold my montereys , because they were *so *uncomfortable
> Please share some pics, L&K


Aren't they just amazing, Pollie? I am so in love with Birks!

You should definitely consider getting the Montereys custom made with the soft footbed. It really makes a major difference in comfort. What they do is take a soft footbed black Amalfi/Oiled leather Birkenstock (the ones with the standard tan footbeds and exposed cork) and completely envelope it in black leather. They also switch out the buckles so that they are completely blacked out. This is all done with authentic Birkenstock parts directly ordered from Birkenstock USA as well which is a major plus!

I just sent my order out for my custom Montereys so I won't be receiving them for about 2 weeks. I will try and post pics as soon as it comes though!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

in paris said:


> Where do you get them custom made?
> 
> Do you get to choose style, colour, material, as well?
> 
> This option is making me very excited!
> 
> TIA


There are a few places that do custom Birkenstocks! Were you more  interested in the custom molded footbeds or the custom designed  Birkenstocks?

There is a place in California that does great  Birkenstock custom work and they even let you custom order over the phone and they will ship them out to wherever you live. You get to pick the designs, color, materials,  cushioning, etc. Everything is completely customizable to your liking. You can change any standard hard Birkenstock footbed sandal into a soft footbed and even have a wedge heel or platform added to any Birkenstock. You can send in any Birkenstock you have already and want to custom design or they can custom order any style that Birkenstock has if they don't have it in stock and you can customize from there! I am having a ton of fun designing my own Birks, so I completely understand you getting very excited!! 

If anyone wants the names of the places I recommend for custom Birks, send me a PM!


----------



## in paris

LocksAndKeys said:


> There are a few places that do custom Birkenstocks! Were you more  interested in the custom molded footbeds or the custom designed  Birkenstocks?
> 
> There is a place in California that does great  Birkenstock custom work and they even let you custom order over the phone and they will ship them out to wherever you live. You get to pick the designs, color, materials,  cushioning, etc. Everything is completely customizable to your liking. You can change any standard hard Birkenstock footbed sandal into a soft footbed and even have a wedge heel or platform added to any Birkenstock. You can send in any Birkenstock you have already and want to custom design or they can custom order any style that Birkenstock has if they don't have it in stock and you can customize from there! I am having a ton of fun designing my own Birks, so I completely understand you getting very excited!!
> 
> If anyone wants the names of the places I recommend for custom Birks, send me a PM!


Just sent you a PM! I am so so excited


----------



## Pollie-Jean

LocksAndKeys said:


> Aren't they just amazing, Pollie? I am so in love with Birks!
> 
> You should definitely consider getting the Montereys custom made with the soft footbed. It really makes a major difference in comfort. What they do is take a soft footbed black Amalfi/Oiled leather Birkenstock (the ones with the standard tan footbeds and exposed cork) and completely envelope it in black leather. They also switch out the buckles so that they are completely blacked out. This is all done with authentic Birkenstock parts directly ordered from Birkenstock USA as well which is a major plus!
> 
> I just sent my order out for my custom Montereys so I won't be receiving them for about 2 weeks. I will try and post pics as soon as it comes though!



That sounds so interesting ! Please don't tempt me :greengrin:
I've got round about 20 pairs of Birks yet ...  I *should *be done, but I found some colors that I need urgently 
These :











Waiting for your pics !


----------



## schadenfreude

LocksAndKeys said:


> Birkenstocks are my go to Summer sandal. They are just so chic and bohemian. I currently have the black suede soft footbed and am in the process of having two custom Birkenstocks made:
> 
> - My first custom Birkenstock is the all black leather Birkenstock Monterey Exquisite but I am having them custom made with a soft footbed instead of the regular hard footbed that the Birkenstock Monterey Exquisite comes with. I find the hard footbed Birkenstocks way too firm and uncomfortable so having the option to have the all black leather with a soft footbed is crucial for me.
> 
> - My second custom Birkenstock I am having made is a custom molded footbed Birkenstock where the actual footbed is custom molded to my feet by having impressions made of my feet and specifically crafting the Birkenstock footbed to my specific arches. I am also having an extra layer of cushioning on top of the custom molded footbed that is even softer/cushier that the soft footbed layer of Birkenstocks. This is a great option for people who have painful feet, very high arches, very low arches, etc. but still want to wear Birkenstocks. There is literally no break in time this way!
> 
> Both of these custom made options are a little pricer than standard Birkenstocks running around $300, but they are really worth it. If anyone wants any more info on either custom Birkenstock, feel free to ask!



PM'd you! My Montereys make me sad because they're so uncomfortable.


----------



## ColtsFan86

I got these on Nordstromrack.com, should arrive tomorrow[emoji4]

https://www.hautelookcdn.com/produc...?interpolation=lanczos-none&output-quality=90

https://www.hautelookcdn.com/produc...?interpolation=lanczos-none&output-quality=90


----------



## lanasyogamama

This thread has given me the bug!  I don't know what color to get.  Argh!


----------



## HiromiT

So glad this thread has been revived for spring/summer! I got some black EVA (plastic) Arizonas for swimming/water activities. Whooo!

*Lanasyogamama* -- let us help you pick.


----------



## lanasyogamama

HiromiT said:


> So glad this thread has been revived for spring/summer! I got some black EVA (plastic) Arizonas for swimming/water activities. Whooo!
> 
> *Lanasyogamama* -- let us help you pick.



I love this place, the enabling!!

I have black suede soft footbed narrow in my nordies cart....


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lanasyogamama said:


> I love this place, the enabling!!
> 
> I have black suede soft footbed narrow in my nordies cart....



Great choice ! I love mine ! Suedes are very comfortable


----------



## HiromiT

lanasyogamama said:


> I love this place, the enabling!!
> 
> I have black suede soft footbed narrow in my nordies cart....



Perfect for your first pair.  They will be so comfy out of the box. I have yet to try the suede and soft footbed combo myself but they get rave reviews here.


----------



## in paris

HiromiT said:


> Perfect for your first pair.  They will be so comfy out of the box. *I have yet to try the suede and soft footbed combo myself* but they get rave reviews here.



You must!

I have the dark grey suede (fantastic colour) and they are my favourite to throw in the suitcase when I'm travelling (they've been to at least six or seven different countries). They feel like heaven after a long day on your feet


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do you guys wear the narrow or the unisex width?  I just got back from Nordies and I tried a 40 / N, and I feel like the BARELY fit, I was expecting more room as a 9.5 / B.


----------



## HiromiT

lanasyogamama said:


> Do you guys wear the narrow or the unisex width?  I just got back from Nordies and I tried a 40 / N, and I feel like the BARELY fit, I was expecting more room as a 9.5 / B.



Hmm, I'm a US7 and wear a 38 narrow in the Arizona style. As a 9.5, you might need a 41N? Or if you have wide-ish feet, a 40 unisex might work. And apparently people need different sizes/widths in different Birk styles.

Hope you find the right size!


----------



## HiromiT

in paris said:


> You must!
> 
> I have the dark grey suede (fantastic colour) and they are my favourite to throw in the suitcase when I'm travelling (they've been to at least six or seven different countries). They feel like heaven after a long day on your feet



Browsing online...


----------



## dorcast

lanasyogamama said:


> Do you guys wear the narrow or the unisex width?  I just got back from Nordies and I tried a 40 / N, and I feel like the BARELY fit, I was expecting more room as a 9.5 / B.




I'm a 9.5, and wear a 39N in Birkenstocks.  I have a fairly narrow foot though.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

in paris said:


> You must!
> 
> I have the* dark grey suede *(fantastic colour) and they are my favourite to throw in the suitcase when I'm travelling (they've been to at least six or seven different countries). They feel like heaven after a long day on your feet



I'd love to get these , but they're not available here. Damn it ! It's a german brand 
 Guess, I've to wait till we're in the US again...
Is it a true dark grey ? Would you be so kind to post some pics of yours  ?


----------



## in paris

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'd love to get these , but they're not available here. Damn it ! It's a german brand
> Guess, I've to wait till we're in the US again...
> Is it a true dark grey ? Would you be so kind to post some pics of yours  ?


I actually (sob) did not bring them with me this time as it's been so wet and slippy -- I took my black/velvet grey leather (which is lighter than the suede)  JP Arizona instead as I had thick vibram soles put on them -- so I can't share with you. Sorry.

They are a truly neutral dark grey. Works with warm colours, cool colours, and, obviously, all the standard neutrals*. They go with absolutely _everything_! I know a lot of people think that only black will do in Birks but, as I'm pale, black can be a bit harsh in the thicker strap models.

Whereas this grey (and it _does_ look grey, not a faded black, but it's still dark enough to have an air of class and not show any dirt) is softer against my skin and looks a little more understated and elegant, imo. It's seriously a colour that I would love to have in a purse, a leather jacket, boots, etc. I am in love!

*I bought a light cashmere poncho in a similar colour that can be used as a scarf as well to tie it all together in case I'm dressed all black or whatnot.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

in paris said:


> I actually (sob) did not bring them with me this time as it's been so wet and slippy -- I took my black/velvet grey leather (which is lighter than the suede)  JP Arizona instead as I had thick vibram soles put on them -- so I can't share with you. Sorry.
> 
> They are a truly neutral dark grey. Works with warm colours, cool colours, and, obviously, all the standard neutrals*. They go with absolutely _everything_! I know a lot of people think that only black will do in Birks but, as I'm pale, black can be a bit harsh in the thicker strap models.
> 
> *Whereas this grey (and it does look grey, not a faded black, but it's still dark enough to have an air of class and not show any dirt) is softer against my skin and looks a little more understated and elegant,* imo. It's seriously a colour that I would love to have in a purse, a leather jacket, boots, etc. I am in love!
> 
> *I bought a light cashmere poncho in a similar colour that can be used as a scarf as well to tie it all together in case I'm dressed all black or whatnot.



You nailed it ! I mean , that's exactly what I want . And I found and ordered them on Shoebuy (with help from Zappos / Beth  )

Thank you , Paris 
and I'd love to see your poncho


----------



## lanasyogamama

I got the gray suede at Nordies yesterday!  Modeling pics once I get a pedi!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 

It's such a great grey !
I'm sure I'll love them


----------



## in paris

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> 
> It's such a great grey !
> I'm sure I'll love them


It is, isn't it? I am so pleased I was able to enable!



As to your other question, here's a link to the matching shawl/poncho/scarf I got: http://27milesmalibu.com/chumash-block-shadow-oatmeal.html

I originally bought one that was shadow with black stripes (it was on sale) but, when they had none left I went for this block so it would go with my tobacco Gizeh as well if I was dressing up a bit on a summer night by the sea.

The lightness to warmth ratio is incredible! Not heavy at all and scrunches into nothing if you're travelling. After getting this, I am keeping an eye out for a Lexi (the longer version) in a grey (shadow, charcoal, or caviar) as well... If I could afford it, honestly, I'd probably buy one of almost everything from them. The quality is too die for.

Anyways, congrats!

I hope everyone enjoys their new grey suede shoes


----------



## Pollie-Jean

in paris said:


> As to your other question, here's a link to the matching shawl/poncho/scarf I got: http://27milesmalibu.com/chumash-block-shadow-oatmeal.html
> 
> I originally bought one that was shadow with black stripes (it was on sale) but, when they had none left I went for this block so it would go with my tobacco Gizeh as well if I was dressing up a bit on a summer night by the sea.
> 
> The lightness to warmth ratio is incredible! Not heavy at all and scrunches into nothing if you're travelling. After getting this, I am keeping an eye out for a *Lexi (the longer version) in a grey (shadow, charcoal, or caviar)* as well... If I could afford it, honestly, I'd probably buy one of almost everything from them. The quality is too die for.



That's really cool ! Love this style !
The Lexi could lead me into temptation ... 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## cupcakegirl

Happy to be back in birkenstocks... haven't worn them since college.  Bought these yesterday at REI (used my coupon and dividends).


----------



## justwatchin

cupcakegirl said:


> Happy to be back in birkenstocks... haven't worn them since college.  Bought these yesterday at REI (used my coupon and dividends).



I have these too! Super comfy&#128578;


----------



## lanasyogamama

Finally got my pedi!


----------



## Pinkslipper

lanasyogamama said:


> Finally got my pedi!
> so I can wear my new birks!


Love you pedi. 

But your Arizonas look kinda small, the width I mean. I see that your pinky toes are really on the edge of the footbed, which shouldn't be.

See links what I mean.
Perfekte_Passform_1.jpg

wChart.gif


----------



## lanasyogamama

Pinkslipper said:


> Love you pedi.
> 
> 
> 
> But your Arizonas look kinda small, the width I mean. I see that your pinky toes are really on the edge of the footbed, which shouldn't be.
> 
> 
> 
> See links what I mean.
> 
> Perfekte_Passform_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> wChart.gif




Yeah, I'm a little worried.    I took another pic.   I'm def borderline.  But I'd rather not go to a wide.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, I'm a little worried.    I took another pic.   I'm def borderline.  *But I'd rather not go to a wide.  *
> 
> View attachment 3317487



Beautiful !
I wouldn't do that either !


----------



## Pinkslipper

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, I'm a little worried.    I took another pic.   I'm def borderline.  But I'd rather not go to a wide.


Still, my advice or I should say Birkenstock advice is to think about it.
The Birkenstock footbed is designed for the foot after all. Your whole foot should be "inside" meaning that your toes shouldn't touch the edges if you stand. 

This picture from Japan or this picture are some examples for a perfect/better fit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Beautiful !
> I wouldn't do that either !



Thanks!



Pinkslipper said:


> Still, my advice or I should say Birkenstock advice is to think about it.
> The Birkenstock footbed is designed for the foot after all. Your whole foot should be "inside" meaning that your toes shouldn't touch the edges if you stand.
> 
> This picture from Japan or this picture are some examples for a perfect/better fit.



I will, I promise.  I think it will be ok.. but I'll think it over.


----------



## sunshinesash

My tried & true birks- got these on vacation in FL just about 9 years ago, and I'm nowhere close to needing a replacement! I only wear these as around the house 'outdoor' slippers- to take out the garbage, do yardwork, etc. 
In terms of how to add a little style while wearing your birks- One look I favor is the 'gardener-chic' look: pair birks with boyfriend jeans/looser fitting jeans and a well-worn button down...maybe even throw on a wide-brimmed hat and you're set for a casual-chic type of day.
Now that I think about it, birks + boyfriend jeans + any type of basic top = classic


----------



## Pollie-Jean

sunshinesash said:


> My tried & true birks- got these on vacation in FL just about 9 years ago, and I'm nowhere close to needing a replacement! I only wear these as around the house 'outdoor' slippers- to take out the garbage, do yardwork, etc.
> In terms of how to add a little style while wearing your birks- One look I favor is the 'gardener-chic' look: pair birks with boyfriend jeans/looser fitting jeans and a well-worn button down...maybe even throw on a wide-brimmed hat and you're set for a casual-chic type of day.
> Now that I think about it, *birks + boyfriend jeans + any type of basic top = classic*



That's it !


----------



## schadenfreude

My latest addition is the velvet gray suede soft footbed Arizonas. I blame this thread.


----------



## Pinkslipper

Pollie-Jean said:


> sunshinesash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it, *birks + boyfriend jeans + any type of basic top = classic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it !
Click to expand...

Just like this?


----------



## louvigilante

Pinkslipper said:


> Just like this?



This is me 50% of the week. Exchange pants or Jean shorts but yup... that's me!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

schadenfreude said:


> My latest addition is the velvet gray suede soft footbed Arizonas. I blame this thread.



 Congrats !



Pinkslipper said:


> Just like this?



As louvigilante wrote : that's me ( most of the time with a printed tee )


----------



## Pollie-Jean

seen in the Vogue


----------



## brittanybeth_77

Hi there!!! So I'm joining the Birkenstock world. I'm in love with the comfort and style! But I have a couple questions because I simply cannot pick a pair. Haha 

Should I go soft bed or normal bed?

Faux leather or real leather?

Suede or oiled?

Taupe, dark brown, tobacco, black??? What color! 

And which style is the most comfortable for walking a whole lot? (Going to New York on vacation soon and plan on walking countless miles in a day) I was thinking Arizona would be the best for the distance, but there are so many cute designs.

I just want the type that will last longest and there are so many options! Thank y'all


----------



## slowlikehoney

brittanybeth_77 said:


> Hi there!!! So I'm joining the Birkenstock world. I'm in love with the comfort and style! But I have a couple questions because I simply cannot pick a pair. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> Should I go soft bed or normal bed?
> 
> 
> 
> Faux leather or real leather?
> 
> 
> 
> Suede or oiled?
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe, dark brown, tobacco, black??? What color!
> 
> 
> 
> And which style is the most comfortable for walking a whole lot? (Going to New York on vacation soon and plan on walking countless miles in a day) I was thinking Arizona would be the best for the distance, but there are so many cute designs.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want the type that will last longest and there are so many options! Thank y'all




The soft bed are truly amazing and worth the extra money. 

The faux vs. real leather is more personal taste. I've had both and see no huge difference in how they wear though real leather will give a little more so if they get wet or damp they'll stretch a bit where the faux won't at all and the faux keep the color better where the leather can fade or get dirty easier. 

I personally feel that the ones that don't go between the toes are more comfortable especially if you're going to be walking a lot or wearing them for a long time. I have one pair of Gizehs that are cute, but I only wear them if I won't be walking all day. 

The bright colors are adorable and I love them but I usually choose a neutral because I wear them all summer with pretty much everything. Also the brighter colors or black or white really stand out so they can really boss your whole outfit around. 

Oh and suede are really soft and comfortable, but they look older faster and get dirty easily. My first pair was a suede pair and I loved them and wore them literally to bits.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

brittanybeth_77 said:


> Hi there!!! So I'm joining the Birkenstock world. I'm in love with the comfort and style! But I have a couple questions because I simply cannot pick a pair. Haha
> 
> Should I go soft bed or normal bed?
> 
> Faux leather or real leather?
> 
> Suede or oiled?
> 
> Taupe, dark brown, tobacco, black??? What color!
> 
> And which style is the most comfortable for* walking a whole lot*? (Going to New York on vacation soon and plan on walking countless miles in a day) I was thinking Arizona would be the best for the distance, but there are so many cute designs.
> 
> I just want the type that *will last longest* and there are so many options! Thank y'all



Welcome brittanybeth 

My recommendation for theses needs : Arizona Soft Footbed Black Oiled Leather


----------



## brittanybeth_77

Thank you so much!!!!! Both of you! I'm now stuck between the tobacco oiled leather color and the dark brown Amalfi leather! They both come in soft foot bed and are the same price! Just a matter in lighter or darker and idk which one will look more feminine. decisions decisions... Haha


----------



## in paris

brittanybeth_77 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!! Both of you! I'm now stuck between the tobacco oiled leather color and the dark brown Amalfi leather! They both come in soft foot bed and are the same price! Just a matter in lighter or darker and idk which one will look more feminine. decisions decisions... Haha


Tobacco... They've pulled that colour in a lot of styles and it's a most delicious neutral.

The dark brown will be around forever.


----------



## slowlikehoney

brittanybeth_77 said:


> Thank you so much!!!!! Both of you! I'm now stuck between the tobacco oiled leather color and the dark brown Amalfi leather! They both come in soft foot bed and are the same price! Just a matter in lighter or darker and idk which one will look more feminine. decisions decisions... Haha




Ooh! That is a dilemma because they are both gorgeous! I think I personally prefer the Amalfi simply because that would look best with my skin tone, but you can't go wrong either way, I think.


----------



## pinky7129

im looking into the arizonas, specifically the soft footbed in tobacco

whats better, suede or leather?


----------



## in paris

pinky7129 said:


> im looking into the arizonas, specifically the soft footbed in tobacco
> 
> whats better, suede or leather?


Tobacco is only a leather colour. 

The closest in suede, I think, would be Taupe.

I much prefer the Tobacco leather, personally, for a nude neutral but there are some here that really like the Taupe suede.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The Taupe suedes have sort of copper colored hardware, that's why I don't want them


----------



## in paris

Pollie-Jean said:


> The Taupe suedes have sort of copper colored hardware, that's why I don't want them


I think Tobacco leather has it as well as any of the brown shades...

I don't mind it as it's on my feet and, even if I wear mostly white gold or platinum, I'm a ginger. I find it blends nicely with the "nudes" or warmer colours... That said, if it was tacky gold, I'd probably run screaming.

But back to leather vs suede question, there's no doubt that suede is initially more comfortable. However, the ease of entry (putting your shoes on quickly), goes to leather as it does not collapse. Also, lighter shades of suede can look grungy with wear, imo -- or maybe it's just where I walk.


----------



## Straight-Laced

My two essential styles are Arizona and Mayari.  

My minimalist Birkenstock wardrobe would consist of taupe suede Arizona (soft footbed of course!) and black oiled leather Mayaris.  I don't like the look of the thick strap of the Arizonas in stark black on me - much prefer the softer, more feminine neutral taupe suede.   And taupe suits my skin tone in summer  
The thin strapped Mayari ( a more feminine style overall) I like in black.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Just brought these home


----------



## Msbuffy100

Straight-Laced said:


> My two essential styles are Arizona and Mayari.
> 
> My minimalist Birkenstock wardrobe would consist of taupe suede Arizona (soft footbed of course!) and black oiled leather Mayaris.  I don't like the look of the thick strap of the Arizonas in stark black on me - much prefer the softer, more feminine neutral taupe suede.   And taupe suits my skin tone in summer
> The thin strapped Mayari ( a more feminine style overall) I like in black.


I agree.  I ended up with the Arizona in brown.   I bought the Mayari's first but ever since I bought the soft footbed in the Arizonas with suede, I just can't take them off.


----------



## Hannah.C

I love my white arizona birkenstocks! my favourite way to style them is with skinny jeans and an oversized sweater. i really want the black ones now also - it seems hard to find interesting textured ones in the uk.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Straight-Laced said:


> Just brought these home



Lovely


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pollie-Jean said:


> Lovely



Thanks!  I wore them today.  Trying to keep summer alive with flowers on my feet


----------



## Beth24

Wore my new beauties today for the first time. [emoji2]


----------



## justwatchin

Beth24 said:


> View attachment 3334583
> 
> 
> Wore my new beauties today for the first time. [emoji2]


What is the color? It's so pretty!


----------



## justwatchin

straight-laced said:


> just brought these home


&#128153;


----------



## Beth24

justwatchin said:


> What is the color? It's so pretty!




Metallic tourmaline. [emoji2]


----------



## justwatchin

Pink studded! Birkenstock has upped their game.


----------



## ColtsFan86

justwatchin said:


> Pink studded! Birkenstock has upped their game.




Love these!  Where did you find them?


----------



## justwatchin

ColtsFan86 said:


> Love these!  Where did you find them?



On a website called Birkenstock Express. I think they were about$194.


----------



## pixiejenna

Hmm I'm conflicted I usually love studs but those just aren't doing it for me. Maybe because it reminds me too much of Valentino rockstud, which I love. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

Really tempted by these two colors. I was really surprised by how much I liked the white holographic snake skin print. I bought a pair of pebbled holographic leather sandals last year. But ended up returning them as I couldn't find a pair that fit right. It's so dumb to like this color as I'm sure they will be ruined in no time. Also this teal/blue is really cute too!






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## justwatchin

pixiejenna said:


> Really tempted by these two colors. I was really surprised by how much I liked the white holographic snake skin print. I bought a pair of pebbled holographic leather sandals last year. But ended up returning them as I couldn't find a pair that fit right. It's so dumb to like this color as I'm sure they will be ruined in no time. Also this teal/blue is really cute too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


Love the snake print!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

The blue teal is gorgeous


----------



## missmoimoi

So it's been 8 months but I still think about the Rock Star Baby Birkenstocks that I did not buy in Dubai last Fall.  They were the black Marillia Swarovski nubuck leather and damn...they were SO cute!  They are really hard to find but I tell you, even on sale they were $366 CAD I think?  And my gf thought it was the dumbest thing to spend $$$ on - boo hoo!  I did feel stupid so I did not splurge...if they had been about $250 I would've grabbed them.  But then again, I have a nice Birkenstock wardrobe including the gold Bambi pair (sale direct from Germany for under $100 CAD) so yea, my black Exquisite Birkenstocks are around $250 normally...the Tico Torres Rock Star designs are going to me more...I'd post photos but I'm at my limit until I delete some old pics.

I'd be wearing these with my cute crop boyfriend jeans now!!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

pixiejenna said:


> Really tempted by these two colors. I was really surprised by how much I liked the white holographic snake skin print. I bought a pair of pebbled holographic leather sandals last year. But ended up returning them as I couldn't find a pair that fit right. It's so dumb to like this color as I'm sure they will be ruined in no time. Also this teal/blue is really cute too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



LOVE LOVE LOVE both of these!  I have python print Gizeh and they are oh so versatile - I have worn them to death which means time to get a new pair


----------



## Pollie-Jean

My current collection for this summer


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so tempted by those teal and white snakeskin I posted the other day.  I'm not sure if I really want to get them, I don't really need them and I really prefer the soft footed vs  the regular ones and the leather ones take longer to break in. Last year my grey suede Arizona were my go to shoes I kind of feel like I should just replace them (they are really worn also I was caught in a insane rain storm while wearing them they were drenched like full on the rain came down so hard and fast I literally had water up to my ankles). But I do have a pair of Sperrys I need to return to nordies. . . I'm afraid that I'm going to cave and get them so hard to resist such pretty colors.


----------



## pinky7129

Any advice between the gizeh and Arizona?


----------



## ozmodiar

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice between the gizeh and Arizona?



I prefer the Arizona because the toepiece in the Gizeh bothers me when walking a lot.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice between the gizeh and Arizona?


I have the Arizona, Gizeh and Madrid. I find them all super comfy but if I had to choose I would say the Arizona is most comfortable, followed by Gizeh and then Madrid. However if you are talking style then the reverse is true (in my opinion) - The Madrids (one strap) is most chic. Mine is black patent leather and they look great. Gizeh's are stylish too. Arizona's can be cool but it really depends on the outfit as they come dangerously close to being too earthy looking. I'm thinking of getting another pair of Gizeh's in the Snakeskin cream.....not sure though as I haven't actually seen anyone wearing them. What do you all think? Will the white soles get really dirty?


----------



## amrx87

I just ordered a pair of bronze floridas from ebay! I like the arizona-esque style, but i feel like it's a little less clunky! I plan to breal them in and wear them nonstop for eurotrip this summer!


----------



## pixiejenna

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice between the gizeh and Arizona?


ITA with ozmodiar the Arizona hands down. The gizeh is cuter looking however the toe piece is horribly uncomfortable. Which is too bad because that wasn't always the case, I have a really old pair from the papillo line in the gizeh style and it is comfortable. The plastic piece that fits between the toes in the newer ones is really stiff with no give. 



ozmodiar said:


> I prefer the Arizona because the toepiece in the Gizeh bothers me when walking a lot.





Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I couldn't resist 





Can't wait to get them


----------



## schadenfreude

^ Ahhhh. Those are gorg.


----------



## pinky7129

Anyone ever order off amazon? I found a color they don't make anymore but it's Amazon...


----------



## Pollie-Jean

schadenfreude said:


> ^ Ahhhh. Those are gorg.



Thank you , dear 
I'll wear them today for the first time. They've a bit silver sparkling glitter, which is not shown in the pics


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pinky7129 said:


> Anyone ever order off amazon? I found a color they don't make anymore but it's Amazon...



Yes, several times .No risk


----------



## Pinkslipper

pinky7129 said:


> Any advice between the gizeh and Arizona?



First. This is my opinion, second I love Birkenstocks. 

To me the Gizeh, Mayari, Madrid, Molina, Relax 100, Sparta, Almere, Yara, Ibiaza & Sydney are more feminine than the Arizona. 
They are way easier to choose the right style.  

Orginally the Arizona was made for guys.
I choose the Sydney (which look likes the Arizona) before the Arizona. Again much easier to style. 

That being said, the Arizona is more like "the boyfriend jeans" of The Birkenstock.
You have have to think if it fits with your clothes. 
In my eyes, Arizona works with certain clothing styles, and als depending on the Arizoan color and your feet. 
A little bit of pedicure for your toes doesn't hurt.

So in the end, think about that you cann't wear the Arizona with everything, while the other Birkenstocks models are much easier. 

Some great examples where the Arizona really works
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chic-ways-to-wear-birkenstocks.861614/page-40#post-30046435
http://designdschungel.blogwalk.de/tunics.html

There's lots more to find on the interweb

http://www.whowhatwear.co.uk/ways-to-style-birkenstock-sandals-fashion-2014/slide16
BTW: This should have called: 16 Cool NEW Ways To Wear Birkenstock Arizona. 
Birkenstocks are more than the Arizona right. 

http://famecherry.com/fashionista-now/fashionista-now-birkenstock-sandals-fashion-inspiration/
Mind you, there some fake Birkenstocks here and there mentioned.


----------



## pinky7129

Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes, several times .No risk



Thanks!

I was just worried since it's a brand new seller from Germany.


----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , dear
> I'll wear them today for the first time. They've a bit silver sparkling glitter, which is not shown in the pics



Love these!  I had looked at them and then told myself I didn't need another pair. But maybe I do!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dorcast said:


> Love these!  I had looked at them and then told myself I didn't need another pair. But maybe I do!



Thanks 
Need is relative , I'd say


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , dear
> I'll wear them today for the first time. They've a bit silver sparkling glitter, which is not shown in the pics



So cute!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HeartMyMJs said:


> So cute!!



Thank you 

Today I'm wearing my black leather Mayaris


----------



## demicouture

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , dear
> I'll wear them today for the first time. They've a bit silver sparkling glitter, which is not shown in the pics




oooh nice, i got them too but have not worn them out yet!
Love them!
My favourite pair are a studded pair I just wore today again... I have worn them to death!
I also have an all black pair called "Monterey" which I adore, will try and post pics


----------



## demicouture

Here is a pic from the other day... Possibly one of my favourite shoes!![emoji171]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

demicouture said:


> oooh nice,* i got them too but have not worn them out yet!*
> Love them!
> My favourite pair are a studded pair I just wore today again... I have worn them to death!
> I also have an all black pair called "Monterey" which I adore, will try and post pics



Thank you 
You need to wear them asap ! 



demicouture said:


> View attachment 3393119
> 
> Here is a pic from the other day... Possibly one of my favourite shoes!![emoji171]



Looks very cool ! I guess , some studded Birks are missing in my collection ...


----------



## HiromiT

Hello fellow Birks fans! I love seeing everyone's latest pics here. I haven't bought any new pairs this year and am enjoying what I have...although Pollie-Jean's tweed ones are seriously tempting me!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

demicouture said:


> View attachment 3393119
> 
> Here is a pic from the other day... Possibly one of my favourite shoes!![emoji171]



Love these!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

HiromiT said:


> Hello fellow Birks fans! I love seeing everyone's latest pics here. I haven't bought any new pairs this year and am *enjoying what I have*...although Pollie-Jean's tweed ones are seriously tempting me!


Hi HiromiT,
I love to tempt you 
That's what I'm doing too every day .Birks and me have a  serious relationship


----------



## pinky7129

Do you guys find that the suede ones stretch more than leather ones? I ordered both and it feels like the suede are on the last hole and I'm worried they'll keep stretching and fall off my foot lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pinky7129 said:


> Do you guys find that the suede ones stretch more than leather ones? I ordered both and it feels like the suede are on the last hole and I'm worried they'll keep stretching and fall off my foot lol



No , my suede ones did not stretch . They stay as they are and I'm wearing them often


----------



## pixiejenna

pinky7129 said:


> Do you guys find that the suede ones stretch more than leather ones? I ordered both and it feels like the suede are on the last hole and I'm worried they'll keep stretching and fall off my foot lol


I do, I also feel like my leather ones took longer to break in while the suede ones had no break in time the leather pair was stiffer . I had a new pair of each from last year both stretched out but the suede stretched out more than the leather. I did get caught in a serious down poor last summer while wearing my suede pair and they were drenched but I didn't wear them until they fully dried out.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## purplepoodles

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you , dear
> I'll wear them today for the first time. They've a bit silver sparkling glitter, which is not shown in the pics



Great choice Pollie-Jean! Theses look kind of like Chanel Birkenstocks. Do you have a code?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

purplepoodles said:


> Great choice Pollie-Jean! Theses look kind of like Chanel Birkenstocks. Do you have a code?



Thank you 
8645453801
0752643 Color Allure Grey


----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thanks
> Need is relative , I'd say



You enabled and I was weak. I ordered them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dorcast said:


> You enabled and I was weak. I ordered them!



 I'm sorry


----------



## pixiejenna

Made the grave error of wearing these today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tulipfield

pixiejenna said:


> Made the grave error of wearing these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



What's wrong with them? =o


----------



## pixiejenna

tulipfield said:


> What's wrong with them? =o


This style is horribly uncomfortable, but super cute looking. They didn't used to always be that way I have a older pair this style that is comfortable. But in the past few years they changed the plastic piece that goes between your toes. It's super stiff and I find quite painful to wear the old pair I have it's a softer plastic possibly a slightly  different shape. Every once in a blue moon i wear them in hopes that they're not as bad as I recall. It's a shame because this style is super cute. Here's a pic of  the old pair I have it's over 5 years old. Only the design is so ugly to me now I almost never wear them lol.






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tulipfield

pixiejenna said:


> This style is horribly uncomfortable, but super cute looking. They didn't used to always be that way I have a older pair this style that is comfortable. But in the past few years they changed the plastic piece that goes between your toes. It's super stiff and I find quite painful to wear the old pair I have it's a softer plastic possibly a slightly  different shape. Every once in a blue moon i wear them in hopes that they're not as bad as I recall. It's a shame because this style is super cute. Here's a pic of  the old pair I have it's over 5 years old. Only the design is so ugly to me now I almost never wear them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Ooooh~ I have that style too, I bought them two years' back.  Yeah I don't think they're the most comfortable but they're not excruciating either?  Maybe it's just really recently they changed that piece.


----------



## pixiejenna

tulipfield said:


> Ooooh~ I have that style too, I bought them two years' back.  Yeah I don't think they're the most comfortable but they're not excruciating either?  Maybe it's just really recently they changed that piece.


They changed the piece of plastic and it actually is painful [emoji31] it's very ridged and almost angular in design. The old pair I have the plastic is a lot softer and more rounded. It was the first thing I noticed when I got my silver pair about 2 years ago. I generally will where them when I know that I won't be doing a lot of walking. Like the other day we had lawn seats to a outdoor concert so I can easily kick them off and go barefoot lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Beth24

pixiejenna said:


> This style is horribly uncomfortable, but super cute looking. They didn't used to always be that way I have a older pair this style that is comfortable. But in the past few years they changed the plastic piece that goes between your toes. It's super stiff and I find quite painful to wear the old pair I have it's a softer plastic possibly a slightly  different shape. Every once in a blue moon i wear them in hopes that they're not as bad as I recall. It's a shame because this style is super cute. Here's a pic of  the old pair I have it's over 5 years old. Only the design is so ugly to me now I almost never wear them lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Mine aren't comfortable either. I switched to Arizona and Mayari styles only now. But I miss the gizeh!


----------



## pixiejenna

Not the greatest pic, trying on clothes lol but you can see my birks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Mgotsis

pixiejenna said:


> Made the grave error of wearing these today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



So sorry to hear yours are painful!  I have a leather pair that are my go to comfy shoes!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Finally I found the Metallic Anthracite with soft footbed


----------



## Beth24

Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally I found the Metallic Anthracite with soft footbed



I must have these!!! Where did you find them? Great find. [emoji2]


----------



## pixiejenna

Yes please tell us where you found them! 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Beth24 said:


> I must have these!!! Where did you find them? Great find. [emoji2]





pixiejenna said:


> Yes please tell us where you found them!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



On ebay.de


----------



## Beth24

Pollie-Jean said:


> On ebay.de



Ok thanks! I do have them in dark grey patent already so not a desperate need by any means. The metallic is gorgeous though...


----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally I found the Metallic Anthracite with soft footbed



I have to stop looking at your posts!  Though I do really love my tweed Chanel looking pair that you enabled.


----------



## La Ola

My little family. Love the rose gold


----------



## Beth24

dorcast said:


> I have to stop looking at your posts!  Though I do really love my tweed Chanel looking pair that you enabled.



I had forgotten about those...uh oh.


----------



## dorcast

Beth24 said:


> I had forgotten about those...uh oh.



They are pricey for Birkenstocks, but they are kind of fabulous.


----------



## Beth24

dorcast said:


> They are pricey for Birkenstocks, but they are kind of fabulous.



Are yours navy or black? And where did you get them? I looked a little today and didn't have much luck...


----------



## dorcast

Beth24 said:


> Are yours navy or black? And where did you get them? I looked a little today and didn't have much luck...


They look like they are black, but when you look closer you see that the base is a deep navy.
Barney's carried them,  they may be sold out.  I ordered mine from here 
Complete Birkenstock | Life is better when your feet don't hurt!
I"ve seen a few pairs on Ebay.   Try searching a few ways..."tweed birkenstocks"  and also "allure birkenstocks"


----------



## Pollie-Jean

dorcast said:


> *They are pricey for Birkenstocks*, but they are kind of fabulous.



Yes ! 324,95 $ is  
In Germany they're 149,90 €  at warehouse one or at Sport Scheck
or here 

http://www.boutique-birkenstock.de/de/birkenstock-arizona_75264337.html?action_ms=1


----------



## Beth24

dorcast said:


> They look like they are black, but when you look closer you see that the base is a deep navy.
> Barney's carried them,  they may be sold out.  I ordered mine from here
> Complete Birkenstock | Life is better when your feet don't hurt!
> I"ve seen a few pairs on Ebay.   Try searching a few ways..."tweed birkenstocks"  and also "allure birkenstocks"





Pollie-Jean said:


> Yes ! 324,95 $ is
> In Germany they're 149,90 €  at warehouse one or at Sport Scheck
> or here
> 
> http://www.boutique-birkenstock.de/de/birkenstock-arizona_75264337.html?action_ms=1



Thanks! Wish me luck...


----------



## DesigningStyle

La Ola said:


> My little family. Love the rose gold


I notice that you wear the regular width in Gizeh but the narrow in the others.  Is that right?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you
> 
> Today I'm wearing my black leather Mayaris


Do you own the Gizeh as well? If so, how do these compare as to comfort?


----------



## La Ola

DesigningStyle said:


> I notice that you wear the regular width in Gizeh but the narrow in the others.  Is that right?


Yes that's true.


----------



## Beth24

Has anyone tried the Charlize style?


----------



## DesigningStyle

La Ola said:


> Yes that's true.



Why is that?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

DesigningStyle said:


> Do you own the Gizeh as well? If so, how do these compare as to comfort?



I sold my Gizehs . Uncomfortable


----------



## tulipfield

DesigningStyle said:


> Why is that?



I have the Gizehs too, I find they run a little smaller than other models.  In my case I still bought the narrow ones but I just sized up.


----------



## tulipfield

dorcast said:


> They look like they are black, but when you look closer you see that the base is a deep navy.
> Barney's carried them,  they may be sold out.  I ordered mine from here
> Complete Birkenstock | Life is better when your feet don't hurt!
> I"ve seen a few pairs on Ebay.   Try searching a few ways..."tweed birkenstocks"  and also "allure birkenstocks"



This price is crazy but still you are tempting me...[emoji15]


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pollie-Jean said:


> I sold my Gizehs . Uncomfortable





tulipfield said:


> I have the Gizehs too, I find they run a little smaller than other models.  In my case I still bought the narrow ones but I just sized up.



Do the Mayaris run smaller like the Gizehs or are they like the Arizonas sizewise?


----------



## dorcast

tulipfield said:


> This price is crazy but still you are tempting me...


I know!  
I was hoping to find a discount somewhere or find them on eBay.  
I do love them. I've worn them with all black and they look great.


----------



## pixiejenna

It took me three tries but I finally got the pair I want. I wanted black and silver, and despite stock photos from various websites I kept on getting black with black hardware. While I like black on black I had my heart set on black with silver. 







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Pollie-Jean

DesigningStyle said:


> Do the Mayaris run smaller like the Gizehs or are they like the Arizonas sizewise?


My Arizonas are 37 narrow, my Mayaris 37 regular


----------



## happyflower1

Ok, I feel REALLY stupid for asking this but... Here it goes [emoji51]

I just purchased my very first pair ( Arizona soft footbed ???) .
However, I don't know if I got the correct fit!  Are they not supposed to have any room to give???
The guy said if there is any slight extra room the foot will slide resulting in blisters.  I ended up purchasing what looks like an exact fit.  Idk if I'm explaining it well. 
From toes to heal there is no extra room in the slightest which feels well, sorta strange...[emoji848]
I never even tried the next size up I just took the guys word . 
My husband saw them on me and said " R those too small???". 
Now I'm wondering. Ugh? 
How do u guys wear them ? 
Exact fit or w/ a bit of extra room? 
Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkslipper

happyflower1 said:


> Ok, I feel REALLY stupid for asking this but... Here it goes [emoji51]
> 
> I just purchased my very first pair ( Arizona soft footbed ???) .
> However, I don't know if I got the correct fit!  Are they not supposed to have any room to give???
> The guy said if there is any slight extra room the foot will slide resulting in blisters.  I ended up purchasing what looks like an exact fit.  Idk if I'm explaining it well.
> From toes to heal there is no extra room in the slightest which feels well, sorta strange...[emoji848]
> I never even tried the next size up I just took the guys word .
> My husband saw them on me and said " R those too small???".
> Now I'm wondering. Ugh?
> How do u guys wear them ?
> Exact fit or w/ a bit of extra room?
> Thanks [emoji4]



Hi happyflower1, if possible show us some pictures. But I can tell you know, there need to be to be extra room. When walking the foot will slide a little bit. If there's no extra room for your toes, they will slide over the edge. So your foot supposed to be inside the Birkenstock footbed.


----------



## tulipfield

happyflower1 said:


> Ok, I feel REALLY stupid for asking this but... Here it goes [emoji51]
> 
> I just purchased my very first pair ( Arizona soft footbed ???) .
> However, I don't know if I got the correct fit!  Are they not supposed to have any room to give???
> The guy said if there is any slight extra room the foot will slide resulting in blisters.  I ended up purchasing what looks like an exact fit.  Idk if I'm explaining it well.
> From toes to heal there is no extra room in the slightest which feels well, sorta strange...[emoji848]
> I never even tried the next size up I just took the guys word .
> My husband saw them on me and said " R those too small???".
> Now I'm wondering. Ugh?
> How do u guys wear them ?
> Exact fit or w/ a bit of extra room?
> Thanks [emoji4]



With Birkenstocks I feel like I see a lot of people who buy too small.  Both my pairs have room at the front and the back, and there's no blistering.  I think if your toes are climbing up that front ridge or if your heels are right on the edge, they are too small.  Try a size up and see how you feel.


----------



## DesigningStyle

happyflower1 said:


> Ok, I feel REALLY stupid for asking this but... Here it goes [emoji51]
> 
> I just purchased my very first pair ( Arizona soft footbed ???) .
> However, I don't know if I got the correct fit!  Are they not supposed to have any room to give???
> The guy said if there is any slight extra room the foot will slide resulting in blisters.  I ended up purchasing what looks like an exact fit.  Idk if I'm explaining it well.
> From toes to heal there is no extra room in the slightest which feels well, sorta strange...[emoji848]
> I never even tried the next size up I just took the guys word .
> My husband saw them on me and said " R those too small???".
> Now I'm wondering. Ugh?
> How do u guys wear them ?
> Exact fit or w/ a bit of extra room?
> Thanks [emoji4]



There should be a 1/4" at the tip of the toes and a 1/4" at the back of the heel.

From Birkenstock’s site:

SIZING & TIPS

SIZING

As a starting point, add 31 to women’s US size and add 33 to men’s US sizing to determine Birkenstock size.

FLEX FOOTBED

Before trying them on, flex the footbed. This will help them feel comfy sooner.

STEP IN & ADJUST STRAPS

Open all straps and step into the footbed. Close the straps comfortably, leaving enough space to allow feet freedom of movement.

TAKE A WALK

If your feet can move freely and they do not hit the footbed edge, the size and width are correct.

WEARING

Limit the first 5 or 6 wearing to just a few hours. This allows your feet and body to gradually get used to the support, straps and buckles.


----------



## happyflower1

Thanks everyone [emoji322]

Going back to the store today to try the next size up but I fear they will too big??? 
In the mean time here some pics. 





I'm a size 7.5 
This is a 37


----------



## Beth24

happyflower1 said:


> Thanks everyone [emoji322]
> 
> Going back to the store today to try the next size up but I fear they will too big???
> In the mean time here some pics.
> 
> View attachment 3416155
> View attachment 3416156
> 
> 
> I'm a size 7.5
> This is a 37



Those do a look a tad small. But you'll need to try the next size. My sister is a 7.5/8 and wears a 38. I'm a 8.5 and wear a 39. Here are pics of my fit.


----------



## Pinkslipper

Not my photo, but it's a great example to show. As you can see the best size is EU42, not EU41.


----------



## happyflower1

I see!  Thanks for the pictures!!![emoji180][emoji8]
I definitely do need to go back to the store then !
Ugh!!!


----------



## happyflower1

Thanks everyone [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]

I tried on the 38 and I was a much better fit [emoji322]
I'm so glad I went back!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

I'm a 7.5 and wear a 37. I like them snugger.  I even have toe marks on the edge. I think if I went up a size, my feet would freak out. When I first started wearing birks, everything felt like it was lining up better with a 37.

I know you already switched them, but I just wanted to offer another viewpoint from someone who's worn them for about 20 years.


----------



## happyflower1

GertrudeMcFuzz said:


> I'm a 7.5 and wear a 37. I like them snugger.  I even have toe marks on the edge. I think if I went up a size, my feet would freak out. When I first started wearing birks, everything felt like it was lining up better with a 37.
> 
> I know you already switched them, but I just wanted to offer another viewpoint from someone who's worn them for about 20 years.



Yes ! I see what you mean!
I could have stayed w/ the 37 however,  I'm used to having a bit of room.  At first they felt fine but then after trying to 38 I knew I needed the bigger size.  It's not terribly big but the fit and feel is better!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Chilling today.


----------



## Erin M

I am in desperate need of sizing help. I just purchased some oiled leather arizona's with soft foot bed in iron in a 36 regular from zappos. I'm not sure if my strap adjustment is right. I'm having pain on top of my foot under the second strap closest to my ankle. I have it in the 2nd hole from the middle and can fit a finger underneath. If I go to the last hole it feels tight. I almost need a hole in between the two. Do you think I should put some type of padding on the inside of the strap? I've had them about 3 weeks and have been breaking them in. I have a trip to New York coming up and would like to wear them. I have the worst luck with shoes and have constantly been getting blisters. I tore my feet up with some Sanucks at Summerfest and I've had them for awhile and wear them all the time. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## pinky7129

They weren't softbed but they were so pretty I couldn't resist on vacation!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3452860
> 
> 
> They weren't softbed but they were so pretty I couldn't resist on vacation!


Love.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Hey, guys, just bought my first pair of Birkenstocks. Absolutely love them! Very comfy. But I must ask.... Birkenstock sells a kit with some sort of sealer that one is supposed to use to occasionally re-seal the cork edges of their shoes. Do you guys do this? How often? There's also a sole cleaner in the kit. Do you use that as well?

'Nother question. Are there any particularly good places to buy Birkies online? Zappos/6pm.com carries them but they all seem to be Narrow width and I need Regular width.  I bought my pair at a local shoe store but the store normally carries few Birkenstocks.


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> Hey, guys, just bought my first pair of Birkenstocks. Absolutely love them! Very comfy. But I must ask.... Birkenstock sells a kit with some sort of sealer that one is supposed to use to occasionally re-seal the cork edges of their shoes. Do you guys do this? How often? There's also a sole cleaner in the kit. Do you use that as well?
> 
> 'Nother question. Are there any particularly good places to buy Birkies online? Zappos/6pm.com carries them but they all seem to be Narrow width and I need Regular width.  I bought my pair at a local shoe store but the store normally carries few Birkenstocks.


Zappos or birkenstock express will probably be the best places to find what your looking for selection wise. They don't seem to have a big selection for the wider styles that aren't the unisex styles. But I think both sites let you search by size/width. I have wide feet however in some of the styles the wides honestly weren't that much wider like in the granada and i end up going with the "narrow". I've never used the cork sealer kit or the sole cleaner kit either.


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> Zappos or birkenstock express will probably be the best places to find what your looking for selection wise. They don't seem to have a big selection for the wider styles that aren't the unisex styles. But I think both sites let you search by size/width. I have wide feet however in some of the styles the wides honestly weren't that much wider like in the granada and i end up going with the "narrow". I've never used the cork sealer kit or the sole cleaner kit either.



Thanks so much! Glad to know I don't need the cork sealer. The local shop didn't have any shoes in the Narrow so I wasn't able to try that width. The Regulars I bought were your basic unisex Birkenstock: http://www.zappos.com/birkenstock-arizona-oiled-leather-unisex-habana-oiled-leather
I don't usually buy wide shoes but my feet seem to fill out the foot bed. But I think I'll order some of the more feminine-looking Narrow styles from Zappos and see how they fit. Again....thank you for the  advice!


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks so much! Glad to know I don't need the cork sealer. The local shop didn't have any shoes in the Narrow so I wasn't able to try that width. The Regulars I bought were your basic unisex Birkenstock: http://www.zappos.com/birkenstock-arizona-oiled-leather-unisex-habana-oiled-leather
> I don't usually buy wide shoes but my feet seem to fill out the foot bed. But I think I'll order some of the more feminine-looking Narrow styles from Zappos and see how they fit. Again....thank you for the  advice!


No problem I've never done any sort of maintenance on my birks. My favorite style is the granada they look dressier than the classic Arizonas. Personally I hate the ghiza I love the looks of them but they are really uncomfortable because of the piece of plastic that goes between the toes. Just my two cents on that style. I haven't tried any other styles outside of the clogs. I like some of the other styles posted like the mayari but I have fat toes so I never tried them lol .


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> No problem I've never done any sort of maintenance on my birks. My favorite style is the granada they look dressier than the classic Arizonas. Personally I hate the ghiza I love the looks of them but they are really uncomfortable because of the piece of plastic that goes between the toes. Just my two cents on that style. I haven't tried any other styles outside of the clogs. I like some of the other styles posted like the mayari but I have fat toes so I never tried them lol .



I have fat toes too! I like the Granada style too, but the shop didn't have those in my size. Like you I can't find comfort in any sandal that puts something between my toes like the ghiza style does. At the moment I'm on a clog ban since I have ingrown toenails that need surgery (hence my excuse for buying Birkenstocks  ). My big toes tend to hit the tops of clogs as I walk. Sure hope I don't have to give away my huge and beloved collection of Dansko clogs in the future. At the moment the Birks are heaven for my poor feet, especially the toes.


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> I have fat toes too! I like the Granada style too, but the shop didn't have those in my size. Like you I can't find comfort in any sandal that puts something between my toes like the ghiza style does. At the moment I'm on a clog ban since I have ingrown toenails that need surgery (hence my excuse for buying Birkenstocks  ). My big toes tend to hit the tops of clogs as I walk. Sure hope I don't have to give away my huge and beloved collection of Dansko clogs in the future. At the moment the Birks are heaven for my poor feet, especially the toes.


Ouch! If you're in need of a good cheap house slipper costco.com has shearling scuffs only $19.99! I got two pairs this year. I wear them all year long we live in a ranch with tile on a cement slab so the floor is always cold lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> Ouch! If you're in need of a good cheap house slipper costco.com has shearling scuffs only $19.99! I got two pairs this year. I wear them all year long we live in a ranch with tile on a cement slab so the floor is always cold lol.



Oh thanks! I've been looking for slippers. The ones at the local stores just don't cut it. Thank you!


----------



## pixiejenna

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh thanks! I've been looking for slippers. The ones at the local stores just don't cut it. Thank you! [emoji2]


These are the best, fit wise just like uggs a tad big. I'm a 8.5 and get the 8 the 9's are too big. I can't justify  $80 + on slippers that I'm only wearing around the house but $20 is a good price. I always stalk the site for them every year because I really do wear them out.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BigPurseSue

pixiejenna said:


> Zappos or birkenstock express will probably be the best places to find what your looking for selection wise. They don't seem to have a big selection for the wider styles that aren't the unisex styles. But I think both sites let you search by size/width. I have wide feet however in some of the styles the wides honestly weren't that much wider like in the granada and i end up going with the "narrow". I've never used the cork sealer kit or the sole cleaner kit either.



You're absolutely right about the Narrow in some styles being nearly the same as the Regular width in the unisex styles. I bought a pair of Papillios in Narrow from 6pm.com and the width is the same as the Arizona Regulars unisex. The Arizonas have a bit more room at the end of the big toe area, but otherwise width is identical. My feet are wide so width is always an important consideration. The Papillios do look more feminine, and I can tighten the straps tighter than I can with the Arizonas. Works out well because I bought the Arizonas to wear with socks and the Papillios to wear barefoot and both are perfect for their roles. Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Patrick Muff for Birkenstock , sterling silver buckles


----------



## pukasonqo

my new gizeh at clovelly beach


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'm preparing for spring


----------



## Daneela

Can't wait for a warmer weather, when I will put on my Arizonas


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## dorcast

Pollie-Jean said:


>


I have a weakness for grey flannel shoes.  I absolutely love these, but totally impractical for me.  I haven't figured out when I could wear "winter" Birks.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

nubuck leather in gunmetal with  soft footbed


----------



## Daneela

Pollie-Jean said:


> nubuck leather in gunmetal with  soft footbed



Hi Poliie Jean,
I will be glad to take a look at your updated collective photo of your Birks, if you have time of course


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Daneela said:


> Hi Poliie Jean,
> I will be glad to take a look at your updated collective photo of your Birks, if you have time of course


Hi Daneela , I love to take pics


----------



## pixiejenna

Pollie-Jean said:


>


I'm not sure how I feel about these. I like the embossed leather but the dark interior sole looks iffy. I feel like they will bleed color onto the bottom of your feet especially if they get sweaty.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

pixiejenna said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about these. I like the embossed leather but the dark interior sole looks iffy. I feel like they will bleed color onto the bottom of your feet especially if they get sweaty.


Could be possible. I returned these , because I don't like the Papillio style. I prefer the true Birks


----------



## Latte_Queen

Pollie-Jean said:


> I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get them


How do you like this tweed sandal? Are they as comfortable as the regular birkenstocks? Any pros or cons to the smooth leather insole? I just found these on the Nordstrom Rack website and ordered them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Latte_Queen said:


> How do you like this tweed sandal? Are they as comfortable as the regular birkenstocks? Any pros or cons to the smooth leather insole? I just found these on the Nordstrom Rack website and ordered them!


I like the regular footbed better, especially the soft footbed  The insole is a bit slippy and makes some strange sounds . But I used babypowder and now I'm fine. I'm wearing them a lot because of the great style


----------



## Latte_Queen

Pollie-Jean said:


> I like the regular footbed better, especially the soft footbed  The insole is a bit slippy and makes some strange sounds . But I used babypowder and now I'm fine. I'm wearing them a lot because of the great style


Thank you so much! I wondered about the footbed. I had another brand of sandals with a molded insole that made that sound too (embarrassing) !! I will try the baby powder thing. They are so darn cute for these to not work.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## bumblebee*kids

So I just rediscovered Birks after many years of loving my heels...
surprisingly, the toe thingy in the Gizeh doesn't bother me. This could become a habit.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I just ordered these!


I'm wondering if anyone has these Lux ones...


----------



## justthefacts

bumblebee*kids said:


> So I just rediscovered Birks after many years of loving my heels...
> surprisingly, the toe thingy in the Gizeh doesn't bother me. This could become a habit.



These are my habit. I have about 20 pairs of the Gizeh [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BigPurseSue

Here's a question for you Birki lovers. Had toe surgery and can't wear anything except my Birki's. For the time being I am unable to get my foot comfortably into any other shoe. <sob!> We've been invited to a very fancy wedding with dancing. I spotted a pair of white Birki's online: http://www.zappos.com/p/birkenstock-arizona-white-birko-florr/product/8265050/color/463604
Do you think these would be o.k. to wear to a wedding? I'm planning to wear a long silk skirt with a light pastel tropical print and a silk blouse or jacket. I have white lacey socks I thought I might wear to cover up the blasted toe. Would this work, or would I look like a total geek? Hate the idea of spending $100 for shoes for one night, but it doesn't look like I have much choice unless I want to stay seated all night and be hobbling around. And anyway who really notices what footwear other guests are wearing at a wedding?


----------



## Seren

I'm hoping someone may be able to help me in this thread.   I recently bought some silver Gizehs but the front large strap doesn't lie flat on my feet, it twists a tiny bit.   Is this normal or a bad fit, or do I need to size up in the shoe?


----------



## Daneela

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's a question for you Birki lovers. Had toe surgery and can't wear anything except my Birki's. For the time being I am unable to get my foot comfortably into any other shoe. <sob!> We've been invited to a very fancy wedding with dancing. I spotted a pair of white Birki's online: http://www.zappos.com/p/birkenstock-arizona-white-birko-florr/product/8265050/color/463604
> Do you think these would be o.k. to wear to a wedding? I'm planning to wear a long silk skirt with a light pastel tropical print and a silk blouse or jacket. I have white lacey socks I thought I might wear to cover up the blasted toe. Would this work, or would I look like a total geek? Hate the idea of spending $100 for shoes for one night, but it doesn't look like I have much choice unless I want to stay seated all night and be hobbling around. And anyway who really notices what footwear other guests are wearing at a wedding?


I really love the combination of Birkenstocks with silk clothing like slip dresses, skirts and blouses. I am sure you will look fantastic.
To be honest, I would not put on lacey socks though...
I wish you a fast recovery!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Daneela said:


> I really love the combination of Birkenstocks with silk clothing like slip dresses, skirts and blouses. I am sure you will look fantastic.
> To be honest, I would not put on lacey socks though...
> I wish you a fast recovery!



Thank you so much, Daneela! I will wear a pair of Birki's with the confidence of being stylish!

I don't like the idea of lace socks either, but the toe is gnarly and needs to be protected. Band-Aid City with no advantage of polish or pedicure. So I think that's the sensible option.

Have you ever seen the Birkenstock Zurich? http://www.birkenstockexpress.com/Birkenstock/Zurich.cfm/prod5.AJ078
It looks like it might offer more toe coverage than other styles, although it is a bit clunky looking.

Again, thank you for the help!


----------



## puticat

Z


----------



## jan1124

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's a question for you Birki lovers. Had toe surgery and can't wear anything except my Birki's. For the time being I am unable to get my foot comfortably into any other shoe. <sob!> We've been invited to a very fancy wedding with dancing. I spotted a pair of white Birki's online: http://www.zappos.com/p/birkenstock-arizona-white-birko-florr/product/8265050/color/463604
> Do you think these would be o.k. to wear to a wedding? I'm planning to wear a long silk skirt with a light pastel tropical print and a silk blouse or jacket. I have white lacey socks I thought I might wear to cover up the blasted toe. Would this work, or would I look like a total geek? Hate the idea of spending $100 for shoes for one night, but it doesn't look like I have much choice unless I want to stay seated all night and be hobbling around. And anyway who really notices what footwear other guests are wearing at a wedding?



I went through the same problem for a wedding the end of last summer.  I have the same Birkenstocks you found in white - but mine are silver.  I wore those the night before - rehearsal dinner - running around all day etc.  Everyone commented how cute - and how comfy for the wedding.... they weren't meant for the wedding, however, I did throw them in my bag incase I needed them for the wedding.  Just a thought - but silver does seem to dress them up - and since then, I've worn them a lot - kind of a funky look with leggings or jeans.  
What I actually bought for the wedding were flat sandals from Nordstrom - sparkley jewels on the straps - inexpensive, but comfortable.  Really simple, with straps that didn't interfere with toes.  Look on the Nordstrom website - in the search box put "womens flat silver sandals".... lots of options!  And you are so right... an hour into the wedding, most were barefoot and dancing - and few notice what other guests are wearing.


----------



## BigPurseSue

jan1124 said:


> I went through the same problem for a wedding the end of last summer.  I have the same Birkenstocks you found in white - but mine are silver.  I wore those the night before - rehearsal dinner - running around all day etc.  Everyone commented how cute - and how comfy for the wedding.... they weren't meant for the wedding, however, I did throw them in my bag incase I needed them for the wedding.  Just a thought - but silver does seem to dress them up - and since then, I've worn them a lot - kind of a funky look with leggings or jeans.
> What I actually bought for the wedding were flat sandals from Nordstrom - sparkley jewels on the straps - inexpensive, but comfortable.  Really simple, with straps that didn't interfere with toes.  Look on the Nordstrom website - in the search box put "womens flat silver sandals".... lots of options!  And you are so right... an hour into the wedding, most were barefoot and dancing - and few notice what other guests are wearing.



I love the silver idea! Did you find that the silver Birkenstocks wore well? Did the silver finish last? I tried some on today at the shoe store and thought they were gorgeous.    But for a church wedding and fancy reception I was hesitant.

You're right that Nordstrom's web site does have lots of great little silver sandals! I had no idea. I may buy a pair in the future. I have a number of open-toed sandals but alas all inflict pain on my bum toe at the moment. Can't figure out why. Birkis are the only thing I can wear without eventually hobbling around grimacing. In fact in Birkis I just want to go and go.

So today at the Birki store I eventually settled on (drum roll) a pair of Arizona's in tobacco oiled leather. See photo below with my skirt.

The clerk convinced me that the white pair was much too bright and would be a fashion faux pas in the making. Especially with the socks. I liked the Zurich style but they didn't look as nice as they did online. Plus they weren't quite as comfortable as the Arizona. The tobacco color is one I can wear into the fall, plus it will hide dirt better than the white. And best of all I had a coupon for the store as a frequent shoe buyer  that whacked the price down about 40 percent. Really happy!

Thanks all for your kind words and advice! My feet thank you too!


----------



## Daneela

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you so much, Daneela! I will wear a pair of Birki's with the confidence of being stylish!
> 
> I don't like the idea of lace socks either, but the toe is gnarly and needs to be protected. Band-Aid City with no advantage of polish or pedicure. So I think that's the sensible option.
> 
> Have you ever seen the Birkenstock Zurich? http://www.birkenstockexpress.com/Birkenstock/Zurich.cfm/prod5.AJ078
> It looks like it might offer more toe coverage than other styles, although it is a bit clunky looking.
> 
> Again, thank you for the help!


I have not seen in my area, but these are really nice ones!
IMO, they will great will tailored trousers.


----------



## Daneela

BigPurseSue said:


> I love the silver idea! Did you find that the silver Birkenstocks wore well? Did the silver finish last? I tried some on today at the shoe store and thought they were gorgeous.    But for a church wedding and fancy reception I was hesitant.
> 
> You're right that Nordstrom's web site does have lots of great little silver sandals! I had no idea. I may buy a pair in the future. I have a number of open-toed sandals but alas all inflict pain on my bum toe at the moment. Can't figure out why. Birkis are the only thing I can wear without eventually hobbling around grimacing. In fact in Birkis I just want to go and go.
> 
> So today at the Birki store I eventually settled on (drum roll) a pair of Arizona's in tobacco oiled leather. See photo below with my skirt.
> 
> The clerk convinced me that the white pair was much too bright and would be a fashion faux pas in the making. Especially with the socks. I liked the Zurich style but they didn't look as nice as they did online. Plus they weren't quite as comfortable as the Arizona. The tobacco color is one I can wear into the fall, plus it will hide dirt better than the white. And best of all I had a coupon for the store as a frequent shoe buyer  that whacked the price down about 40 percent. Really happy!
> 
> Thanks all for your kind words and advice! My feet thank you too!
> 
> View attachment 3726384


Love the combo!


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

BigPurseSue said:


> Here's a question for you Birki lovers. Had toe surgery and can't wear anything except my Birki's. For the time being I am unable to get my foot comfortably into any other shoe. <sob!> We've been invited to a very fancy wedding with dancing. I spotted a pair of white Birki's online: http://www.zappos.com/p/birkenstock-arizona-white-birko-florr/product/8265050/color/463604
> Do you think these would be o.k. to wear to a wedding? I'm planning to wear a long silk skirt with a light pastel tropical print and a silk blouse or jacket. I have white lacey socks I thought I might wear to cover up the blasted toe. Would this work, or would I look like a total geek? Hate the idea of spending $100 for shoes for one night, but it doesn't look like I have much choice unless I want to stay seated all night and be hobbling around. And anyway who really notices what footwear other guests are wearing at a wedding?



I think you could definitely wear these to a wedding because you just had surgery and your health comes first. I wouldn't wear them with socks either. Just keep it bandaged and then have a pedicure on all the other toes [emoji6]
I hope your tor heals quickly and have fun at the wedding! [emoji4]

Edited to add I just realized you went with the tobacco arizonas - those will work too and yeah you can wear them into the Fall


----------



## thundercloud

I don't own many birks, but I just couldn't resist these. I'm a sucker for rose gold! These are the metallic copper color.


----------



## hansenkimcnet

thundercloud said:


> I don't own many birks, but I just couldn't resist these. I'm a sucker for rose gold! These are the metallic copper color.
> View attachment 3727035


I love this color, it's gorgeous.


----------



## hansenkimcnet

BigPurseSue said:


> I love the silver idea! Did you find that the silver Birkenstocks wore well? Did the silver finish last? I tried some on today at the shoe store and thought they were gorgeous.    But for a church wedding and fancy reception I was hesitant.
> 
> You're right that Nordstrom's web site does have lots of great little silver sandals! I had no idea. I may buy a pair in the future. I have a number of open-toed sandals but alas all inflict pain on my bum toe at the moment. Can't figure out why. Birkis are the only thing I can wear without eventually hobbling around grimacing. In fact in Birkis I just want to go and go.
> 
> So today at the Birki store I eventually settled on (drum roll) a pair of Arizona's in tobacco oiled leather. See photo below with my skirt.
> 
> The clerk convinced me that the white pair was much too bright and would be a fashion faux pas in the making. Especially with the socks. I liked the Zurich style but they didn't look as nice as they did online. Plus they weren't quite as comfortable as the Arizona. The tobacco color is one I can wear into the fall, plus it will hide dirt better than the white. And best of all I had a coupon for the store as a frequent shoe buyer  that whacked the price down about 40 percent. Really happy!
> 
> Thanks all for your kind words and advice! My feet thank you too!
> 
> View attachment 3726384


Arizona is versatile, great choice. I'd love to try Zurich if I can find the color I want.


----------



## gymangel812

thundercloud said:


> I don't own many birks, but I just couldn't resist these. I'm a sucker for rose gold! These are the metallic copper color.
> View attachment 3727035


I bought those so pretty but omg hurt my toes so bad. Apparently they changed the gizeh recently.


----------



## thundercloud

@gymangel812

Oh no! Sorry to hear that! I wore mine for the first time today and had them on for a couple hours. One foot was great and I only felt some slight discomfort in the other one. I'm hoping it just needs some breaking in. My only other pair of birks are 2 year old gizeh, and they required a short break-in period too.


----------



## tulipfield

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just ordered these!
> View attachment 3719842



Where did you get these?  And how much did you pay?  Thanks!


----------



## Jenniedel

My 2nd pair of Birks: Kairo sandals


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

tulipfield said:


> Where did you get these?  And how much did you pay?  Thanks!


I got them from Nordstrom Rack online for $169. They are sold out of the blue unfortunately but they have lots of this color!


----------



## BigPurseSue

thundercloud said:


> I don't own many birks, but I just couldn't resist these. I'm a sucker for rose gold! These are the metallic copper color.
> View attachment 3727035



Still my heart! I love these! I haven't seen any like this anywhere. Good find!


----------



## BigPurseSue

2boys_jademommy said:


> I think you could definitely wear these to a wedding because you just had surgery and your health comes first. I wouldn't wear them with socks either. Just keep it bandaged and then have a pedicure on all the other toes [emoji6]
> I hope your tor heals quickly and have fun at the wedding! [emoji4]



Thank you so much! I'm looking forward to having a great time. 



hansenkimcnet said:


> Arizona is versatile, great choice. I'd love to try Zurich if I can find the color I want.



I haven't seen the Zurich around much. Has it been discontinued? They appear to be available in only red, tan and blue. On my feet they looked like retirement home slippers. And they weren't as adjustable as the regular Birkis. Comfort-wise they were just o.k., and for $150 plus tax (nearly $160 here) just o.k. wasn't good enough. The sales person claimed that the soles of the Zurich are the same as the traditional Birki. But my feet didn't settle into them with that feeling of "ooh, these are comfy" that they do with regular Birkis, although they probably just needed to be broken in.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

If anyone sees these:


Or these:


In a 39 Narrow, please let me know!!


----------



## tulipfield

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I got them from Nordstrom Rack online for $169. They are sold out of the blue unfortunately but they have lots of this color!



You're a lifesaver!  I was about to spend $100 more on these exact shoes on another site. =O Just placed my order!


----------



## tulipfield

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> If anyone sees these:
> View attachment 3729287
> 
> Or these:
> View attachment 3729288
> 
> In a 39 Narrow, please let me know!!



Try here: https://www.completebirkenstock.com/products/copy-of-arizona-classic-footbed-allure-blue


----------



## Grandmommie

I love the ones with red on them !


----------



## dorcast

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> If anyone sees these:
> View attachment 3729287
> 
> Or these:
> View attachment 3729288
> 
> In a 39 Narrow, please let me know!!



I have the ones on the bottom. I  bought them last year from Complete Birkenstock, which Tulipfield linked to above.  They are legit.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

tulipfield said:


> Try here: https://www.completebirkenstock.com/products/copy-of-arizona-classic-footbed-allure-blue





dorcast said:


> I have the ones on the bottom. I  bought them last year from Complete Birkenstock, which Tulipfield linked to above.  They are legit.



Thanks ladies- I did see them on complete Birkenstock, I was just hoping for a lower price  I got the ivory ones from Nordstrom Rack for $169 and am thinking I'd prefer the blue, but I don't really want to pay $289 for them. Ebay has every size BUT 39!! 
Do you both like them? Do you find that you wear them often? Thanks!


----------



## dorcast

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Do you both like them? Do you find that you wear them often? Thanks!


I love them. It's a deep enough blue to pass for black if you want.  I wear them with black,  white, blue, gray, olive green, and jeans.  When I searched for them last year, they had already sold out at Barneys, and Complete Birkenstock was the only place I found that color.


----------



## tulipfield

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thanks ladies- I did see them on complete Birkenstock, I was just hoping for a lower price  I got the ivory ones from Nordstrom Rack for $169 and am thinking I'd prefer the blue, but I don't really want to pay $289 for them. Ebay has every size BUT 39!!
> Do you both like them? Do you find that you wear them often? Thanks!



I didn't ever buy these.  I have another pair that are a similar color scheme and I wear them quite often.  I know the price stings but at least they're not full-price anymore.  O.o


----------



## abs914

Looking to buy a pair of black Birks. Would you recommend the Amalfi leather or the oiled? Also open to other suggestions! These were the options I found on Zappos.


----------



## gymangel812

thundercloud said:


> @gymangel812
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear that! I wore mine for the first time today and had them on for a couple hours. One foot was great and I only felt some slight discomfort in the other one. I'm hoping it just needs some breaking in. My only other pair of birks are 2 year old gizeh, and they required a short break-in period too.


my old gizehs were perfect, no break in time. idk why they had to change them


----------



## Hoya94

I got the antique lace Mayari Birkenstock and I love them!  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3737844


----------



## dorcast

abs914 said:


> Looking to buy a pair of black Birks. Would you recommend the Amalfi leather or the oiled? Also open to other suggestions! These were the options I found on Zappos.



If either of those options have the soft footbed, I would pick that one.


----------



## abs914

dorcast said:


> If either of those options have the soft footbed, I would pick that one.



They both do. I'm definitely going with a soft footbed, just not sure which material to choose.


----------



## briallie

abs914 said:


> They both do. I'm definitely going with a soft footbed, just not sure which material to choose.


I recently got the black oiled and really like them! They are a soft black...pretty


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> If anyone sees these:
> View attachment 3729287
> 
> Or these:
> View attachment 3729288
> 
> In a 39 Narrow, please let me know!!


They are available in Germany 
http://www.birkenstock.com/de/arizo...e-grey/0752641-0752643-0000000.html#start=113


----------



## ShariLee

I would love to add more colors and different types of materials in the Arizonas (can't do between toes, too painful) but I take a 35 and there seems to be only 3 colors - mocha, Black and Tan.  I've checked many sites.  Does anyone know the corresponding kids size ? Maybe that will open the choices ? Or any other suggestions ? I've seen so many beautiful pairs from all of you and I would just love those options. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ShariLee said:


> I would love to add more colors and different types of materials in the Arizonas (can't do between toes, too painful) but I take a 35 and there seems to be only 3 colors - mocha, Black and Tan.  I've checked many sites.  Does anyone know the corresponding kids size ? Maybe that will open the choices ? Or any other suggestions ? I've seen so many beautiful pairs from all of you and I would just love those options. Thank you [emoji4]


I've seen Arizona's in many colours in a size 35 on both the Canadian and American sites but not sure where you are. I have very small feet and wear 33. Do 35's fit you perfectly or are they a bit big? If they are slightly big you can probably wear a 34. Also just wanted to note that I wear a 33 Regular in the kids Gizeh's and 33 Narrow in the kids Arizonas. I'm sure there are not many here with ridiculously small feet as mine


----------



## ShariLee

2boys_jademommy said:


> I've seen Arizona's in many colours in a size 35 on both the Canadian and American sites but not sure where you are. I have very small feet and wear 33. Do 35's fit you perfectly or are they a bit big? If they are slightly big you can probably wear a 34. Also just wanted to note that I wear a 33 Regular in the kids Gizeh's and 33 Narrow in the kids Arizonas. I'm sure there are not many here with ridiculously small feet as mine



Im is USA. I've only seen mocha, Black and Tan. 35 fits perfectly, 34 would be too small.  Thanks for your response, I appreciate it.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

ShariLee said:


> Im is USA. I've only seen mocha, Black and Tan. 35 fits perfectly, 34 would be too small.  Thanks for your response, I appreciate it.


No problem ShariLee. Check out this site...Lots of colours for the Arizonas 
http://www.birkenstock.com/us/arizona-birko-flor-white/0051731-0051733


----------



## DiJe40

Pollie-Jean said:


>



I love this one [emoji7]


----------



## Kelly M

I was also recommended by my podiatrist to get Birks!  I have very flat feet and he said these would definitely ease the pain during longer walks, or just walking around in general  I've been eyeballing the Arizona in taupe suede or the Mayari in mocha... I'm leaning more towards the Arizona though  Pros and cons for both?? 

Also, I'm a solid women's size 7 US. Nordstrom is recommending 38 EU. Should I select that size, or do y'all experienced people suggest a different one?


----------



## queennadine

I just got the Graceful Antique Lace Mayari, and love them! I had Birks as a little kid, but am slowly warming to them again. I'm 100% German so some part of me cringes at the thought but another part loves them, if that makes any sense.

ETA: I'm a size 7.5 and sized down to a 7 in these. Perfect fit.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kelly M said:


> I was also recommended by my podiatrist to get Birks!  I have very flat feet and he said these would definitely ease the pain during longer walks, or just walking around in general  I've been eyeballing the Arizona in taupe suede or the Mayari in mocha... I'm leaning more towards the Arizona though  Pros and cons for both??
> 
> Also, I'm a solid women's size 7 US. Nordstrom is recommending 38 EU. Should I select that size, or do y'all experienced people suggest a different one?



If you are getting the Arizonas I would not size up. You're a 7 so I think a 37 will fit you perfectly. Not sure if you need regular or narrow but again no need to size up in my opinion


----------



## BigPurseSue

Kelly M said:


> I was also recommended by my podiatrist to get Birks!  I have very flat feet and he said these would definitely ease the pain during longer walks, or just walking around in general  I've been eyeballing the Arizona in taupe suede or the Mayari in mocha... I'm leaning more towards the Arizona though  Pros and cons for both??
> 
> Also, I'm a solid women's size 7 US. Nordstrom is recommending 38 EU. Should I select that size, or do y'all experienced people suggest a different one?



I would try a 37. My feet are 7.5 - 8 and the size 38 is perfect.

I walk a lot, and am on my feet a lot in general and the Birks are perfectly comfortable on all occasions.


----------



## Kelly M

Thanks for the suggestions  I'll order a 37 since I think the 38 would be too big then! I wish y'all would post more outfit ideas because that's what usually "seals the deal" for me when I'm looking at shoes I'm not 100% sure I'd be able to pull off


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Has anyone found the mayari's with a soft footbed? I can't find any anywhere. I would prefer real leather but would take a synthetic at this point.


----------



## Kelly M

So my Arizonas came in... They feel big! Even though I ordered a size down (I'm a size 7 US or 38 EU; ordered 37 EU), they feel big. I feel like it's weird to have to tighten the straps down all the way? And the box says they're narrow fit too  Can someone advise me?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

I wear a 7 US and ended up with 36's in the Milano. Mine were a little tight when I got them but they have stretched out since they are leather.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

Kelly M said:


> So my Arizonas came in... They feel big! Even though I ordered a size down (I'm a size 7 US or 38 EU; ordered 37 EU), they feel big. I feel like it's weird to have to tighten the straps down all the way? And the box says they're narrow fit too  Can someone advise me?
> View attachment 3754239
> View attachment 3754240
> View attachment 3754241
> View attachment 3754242


I'm glad you went with 37 and not 38. From what I can see it looks like it fits you nicely. Does not look big - looks just right


----------



## hansenkimcnet

This!  I agree it looks just right.


----------



## Kelly M

2boys_jademommy said:


> I'm glad you went with 37 and not 38. From what I can see it looks like it fits you nicely. Does not look big - looks just right





hansenkimcnet said:


> This!  I agree it looks just right.



Thank you so much! I really appreciated all of your advice on the sizing  
I tightened the upper strap all the way and now they don't slip off! I'm so happy with them


----------



## briallie

Sooooo bummed!
I finally found anthracite arizonas in my size.
They arrived with a scuff on the leather.
I used a soft dry cloth to try to rub the scuff off...the scuff remained but the anthracite color came off leaving a bright silver spot!!!! Couldn't believe it.
I am so sad...this was going to be the perfect color to go with everything.
I am not ordering a replacement because if the color comes off that easily I do not want them.

If you could have only ONE pair of Arizonas, what color and material would you choose??


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

briallie said:


> Sooooo bummed!
> I finally found anthracite arizonas in my size.
> They arrived with a scuff on the leather.
> I used a soft dry cloth to try to rub the scuff off...the scuff remained but the anthracite color came off leaving a bright silver spot!!!! Couldn't believe it.
> I am so sad...this was going to be the perfect color to go with everything.
> I am not ordering a replacement because if the color comes off that easily I do not want them.
> 
> If you could have only ONE pair of Arizonas, what color and material would you choose??



Sorry to hear that....Maybe you can return them for your money back.
I have really small feet and wear a size 33 and so my choices are more limited in terms of material. I currently have the Arizonas in Mocha and I have the Gizehs in white as well as a pink pair. I also have the Madrids in black patent. All of mine are Birko Flor because again, they don't have a wide choice of materials in kid sizes   I personally love my white Gizehs best as they are versatile and comfortable. I wouldn't mind getting a pair of white Arizonas if I can find one in my size.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Kelly M said:


> So my Arizonas came in... They feel big! Even though I ordered a size down (I'm a size 7 US or 38 EU; ordered 37 EU), they feel big. I feel like it's weird to have to tighten the straps down all the way? And the box says they're narrow fit too  Can someone advise me?
> View attachment 3754239
> View attachment 3754240
> View attachment 3754241
> View attachment 3754242



They look great on your feet!  And the fit looks perfect.

Whenever I've bought a pair of Birks at a shoe store they always tell me they'll be glad to punch an extra hole in the straps if they feel too loose. And I can bring them back and get an extra hole punched if they stretch out after I've worn them a bit. And some do stretch.

I have slightly wide feet and an Arizona Narrow is a perfect fit. The unisex Birks feel a little wide, though super-comfy, and I usually end up with extra holes punched in the straps after about six months of wear.

Enjoy your new shoes!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Am I crazy for wanting these?


----------



## ColtsFan86

briallie said:


> Sooooo bummed!
> I finally found anthracite arizonas in my size.
> They arrived with a scuff on the leather.
> I used a soft dry cloth to try to rub the scuff off...the scuff remained but the anthracite color came off leaving a bright silver spot!!!! Couldn't believe it.
> I am so sad...this was going to be the perfect color to go with everything.
> I am not ordering a replacement because if the color comes off that easily I do not want them.
> 
> If you could have only ONE pair of Arizonas, what color and material would you choose??



That is a nice color!  I love the patent leather with the soft footbed, they feel like pillows and the straps are so soft.  I wish they made more colors, got black, white, taupe and gray last year.


----------



## BigPurseSue

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Am I crazy for wanting these?
> View attachment 3756603



No. 

If you get them be sure to tell us if they're comfortable. They're awful cute.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

hollieplus2 said:


> Has anyone found the mayari's with a soft footbed? I can't find any anywhere. I would prefer real leather but would take a synthetic at this point.


This is the only style I ever saw with soft footbed , it's called Mirror Silver. I love them !





I wish they had more colors !


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Am I crazy for wanting these?
> View attachment 3756603





BigPurseSue said:


> No.
> 
> If you get them be sure to tell us if they're comfortable. They're awful cute.



I hesitated and they are already sold out! In just 2 days!

I did find the other pair I've been hunting. I'd have to order them from Norway. Does anyone have these? I love the exquisite line!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Kelly M said:


> So my Arizonas came in... They feel big! Even though I ordered a size down (I'm a size 7 US or 38 EU; ordered 37 EU), they feel big. I feel like it's weird to have to tighten the straps down all the way? And the box says they're narrow fit too  Can someone advise me?
> View attachment 3754239
> View attachment 3754240
> View attachment 3754241
> View attachment 3754242


Did you order narrow or regular width? The suede straps will stretch, so if they're already on the smallest then they might be too loose. A size smaller may be too small, but I'd look into narrows if those aren't narrow.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pollie-Jean said:


> This is the only style I ever saw with soft footbed , it's called Mirror Silver. I love them !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they had more colors !



There's a Mirror Pink with soft footbed too, hard to find but still pops up from time to time


----------



## Kelly M

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Did you order narrow or regular width? The suede straps will stretch, so if they're already on the smallest then they might be too loose. A size smaller may be too small, but I'd look into narrows if those aren't narrow.



Box says narrow fit!


----------



## abs914

Just received my first pair of Birks so threw them on to run some errands. Not the best photos, but do these look like they fit? I only question the size because I'd occasionally take a step and my toes would hit the little bumper (doubt that's the correct terminology) by the front of the shoe. I wear a size 10 and ordered size 41.


----------



## pinky7129

abs914 said:


> Just received my first pair of Birks so threw them on to run some errands. Not the best photos, but do these look like they fit? I only question the size because I'd occasionally take a step and my toes would hit the little bumper (doubt that's the correct terminology) by the front of the shoe. I wear a size 10 and ordered size 41.
> 
> View attachment 3760567
> View attachment 3760568



They look good to me


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

abs914 said:


> Just received my first pair of Birks so threw them on to run some errands. Not the best photos, but do these look like they fit? I only question the size because I'd occasionally take a step and my toes would hit the little bumper (doubt that's the correct terminology) by the front of the shoe. I wear a size 10 and ordered size 41.
> 
> View attachment 3760567
> View attachment 3760568



They look like they fit you well. Hope you find them as comfy as I do.


----------



## abs914

pinky7129 said:


> They look good to me





2boys_jademommy said:


> They look like they fit you well. Hope you find them as comfy as I do.



Awesome, thank you.


----------



## briallie

Does anyone else here wear different sizes depending on style of birk?
I wear a 39 narrow in arizonas.
So i ordered a 39 reg and a 39 narrow in the Gizehs and they were huge on me...seems like I need a 38 in that style...that seems odd, doesn't it???


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

briallie said:


> Does anyone else here wear different sizes depending on style of birk?
> I wear a 39 narrow in arizonas.
> So i ordered a 39 reg and a 39 narrow in the Gizehs and they were huge on me...seems like I need a 38 in that style...that seems odd, doesn't it???



I wear a 33 narrow in Arizonas as well as 33 narrow in Madrids but a 33 regular in the Gizehs so for me the size is the same but different widths needed depending on the style.


----------



## Kelly M

abs914 said:


> Just received my first pair of Birks so threw them on to run some errands. Not the best photos, but do these look like they fit? I only question the size because I'd occasionally take a step and my toes would hit the little bumper (doubt that's the correct terminology) by the front of the shoe. I wear a size 10 and ordered size 41.
> 
> View attachment 3760567
> View attachment 3760568



They look perfect  Mine do the same thing!


----------



## tulipfield

briallie said:


> Does anyone else here wear different sizes depending on style of birk?
> I wear a 39 narrow in arizonas.
> So i ordered a 39 reg and a 39 narrow in the Gizehs and they were huge on me...seems like I need a 38 in that style...that seems odd, doesn't it???



For me the Gizehs run smaller than other styles... my pair is from a couple of years ago though.


----------



## Straight-Laced

briallie said:


> Does anyone else here wear different sizes depending on style of birk?
> I wear a 39 narrow in arizonas.
> So i ordered a 39 reg and a 39 narrow in the Gizehs and they were huge on me...seems like I need a 38 in that style...that seems odd, doesn't it???



I wear a 37 N in the Arizona and 36 R in Mayari.  
Gizehs don't fit me properly in any size, so I hardly ever wear them.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

briallie said:


> Does anyone else here wear different sizes depending on style of birk?
> I wear a 39 narrow in arizonas.
> So i ordered a 39 reg and a 39 narrow in the Gizehs and they were huge on me...seems like I need a 38 in that style...that seems odd, doesn't it???



I wear a 38 regular in gizeh and mayari and a 39 narrow in arizona.


----------



## abs914

How long does it generally take to break in a pair of leather Arizonas?


----------



## jszkat

Just started to enjoy recently these confortable slippers. I have the snake skin in black pearl and off white pearl to match dark and light dresses. I wear size 37 in general.  These are 37, however I believe they are half size too big. But no half sizes available.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ love the pink !


----------



## tulipfield

tulipfield said:


> You're a lifesaver!  I was about to spend $100 more on these exact shoes on another site. =O Just placed my order!



These are sparklier than I expected!  I love the color though.  I wish I could go up half a size... a whole size up is too big so I guess I just have to deal with my obnoxiously long fourth toe hanging out up there.  >.>


----------



## jszkat

Off white snake skin size 37.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Unfortunately the buckles are gold 
Good price , soft footbed 

https://www.sportscheck.com/birkens...ox&exsubid=1074174&zanpid=2324097808782959617


----------



## briallie

Does anyone have a pair of tobacco arizonas? 
If so, would you be willing to post a pic of them being worn? Just trying to get a feel for the color. I have searched on line but cannot really tell.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Cute!
I actually ended up returning mine. I think it was the gold buckles. If only they were rose gold like the footbed! I'm still searching for the blue ones in a 39 for less than $200.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pollie-Jean said:


> Unfortunately the buckles are gold
> Good price , soft footbed
> 
> https://www.sportscheck.com/birkens...ox&exsubid=1074174&zanpid=2324097808782959617


 I love these, my best friend has them in black and orange!


----------



## briallie

Arizonas: soft footbed or regular? They both feel good to me, cannot decide...


----------



## schadenfreude

briallie said:


> Arizonas: soft footbed or regular? They both feel good to me, cannot decide...


If I wore them daily, I would say it doesn't matter, they get broken in reasonably quickly. But, I only wear Birks once every couple of weeks - the soft footbed makes all the difference.


----------



## BigPurseSue

briallie said:


> Does anyone have a pair of tobacco arizonas?
> If so, would you be willing to post a pic of them being worn? Just trying to get a feel for the color. I have searched on line but cannot really tell.



I posted a photo a few pages back: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chic-ways-to-wear-birkenstocks.861614/page-89
The photo makes the color look a lot more even than it is. They're more variegated, a lot of shading. But they scratch up easily and the color scratches off. The color has been applied very superficially. I wore mine once and they're full of scratches.


----------



## briallie

Oh shoot that is a bummer about the scratches! 
They look very nice on your feet.


----------



## BigPurseSue

briallie said:


> Oh shoot that is a bummer about the scratches!
> They look very nice on your feet.



Thank you! The scratches do suck and I would not recommend the tobacco for that reason. The shoe store where I bought them told me that Birkenstock's unofficial recommendation is to use leather protector. I did. I applied two coats. But it didn't help.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

This pair (and the red/black ones) from the exquisite line are only $67 from Nordstrom Rack right now! I'm close to ordering the white/black pair. I wonder if I can somehow dye them all black...? Anyway, for the footbed alone these are worth it:



https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1998796?color=BLACK


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Finally I've got some platform Arizonas 
Sorry , the pic is huge ....


----------



## Tomsmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Finally I've got some platform Arizonas
> Sorry , the pic is huge ....


I really like those!


----------



## ColtsFan86

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> This pair (and the red/black ones) from the exquisite line are only $67 from Nordstrom Rack right now! I'm close to ordering the white/black pair. I wonder if I can somehow dye them all black...? Anyway, for the footbed alone these are worth it:
> View attachment 3777092
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1998796?color=BLACK



Thank you, I ordered black/white this morning!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Papillio Arizona  arrived . They run bigger than the Birks Arizonas


----------



## Pollie-Jean

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> This pair (and the red/black ones) from the exquisite line are only $67 from Nordstrom Rack right now! I'm close to ordering the white/black pair. I wonder if I can somehow dye them all black...? Anyway, for the footbed alone these are worth it:
> View attachment 3777092
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1998796?color=BLACK


I've got these in red and love them ! But the red was to bright / loud for my taste , so I sprayed them a bit with black Collonil Nubuck  and now we're fine


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ColtsFan86 said:


> Thank you, I ordered black/white this morning!



Glad to help/enable  Mine should arrive Thursday.



Pollie-Jean said:


> I've got these in red and love them ! But the red was to bright / loud for my taste , so I sprayed them a bit with black Collonil Nubuck  and now we're fine



I was thinking about changing them to all black if possible. Did it work well for you? Do you by chance have any photos?  The exquisite footbed is the most comfy by far for me. I might even order the red ones too at this price ($67).


----------



## Pollie-Jean

What a lapse


----------



## Pollie-Jean

From the Chanel Forum Lara Stone


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Jessica Alba


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I found these , with soft footbed


----------



## koshi13

Pollie-Jean said:


> Papillio Arizona  arrived . They run bigger than the Birks Arizonas



Love!! Do you mind sharing where you go these? They are sold out everywhere I've looked. TIA!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I found them on ebay.de


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Peepip

I can’t believe I didn’t see this thread sooner. I love my birkenstocks! I’m wearing my copper leather Arizona’s today with the soft footbed. They are so comfortable


----------



## pixiejenna

Ugg the first furry pair remind me of a wookie from star wars and the blue ones remind me of cookie monster.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just got these guys, love them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Black & White with platform 
I think they'll work great with my Graffiti Bal


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rick Owens :


----------



## HiromiT

I just discovered these mosaic print ones and they look so good with my pedi! Too bad the Florida style is too wide for my foot, but luckily I found the Arizonas in the same print. It's so pretty and reminds me of Spanish and Portuguese tiles.


----------



## HiromiT

lanasyogamama said:


> I just got these guys, love them!


I have the blue Cookie Monster version and get so many compliments on them. I actually got these black ones too but decided to return them and have regretted it ever since. Enjoy yours!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Tempted by both of these... Anybody have either of them?


----------



## ShariLee

It’s always been difficult to find size 35 except in black, tan  and brown suede in Arizonas...... but look what I found! I Love them. I am ready for summer !


----------



## ShariLee

Wearing the rose gold tonight.


----------



## lanasyogamama

HiromiT said:


> I have the blue Cookie Monster version and get so many compliments on them. I actually got these black ones too but decided to return them and have regretted it ever since. Enjoy yours!



I wish I could find those!!


----------



## HiromiT

lanasyogamama said:


> I wish I could find those!![/QUOT


They have a grey suede version with the big buckles!
https://www.birkenstock.com/us/ariz...bny-suedeleather-0-eva-w_color=9262#start=180


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ I love the big buckles !


----------



## HiromiT

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^ I love the big buckles !


Me too!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m not as sure about then! [emoji23]


----------



## abs914

It’s hard to tell online. 

For those who have them, are the anthracite birks very dark where they would look similar to my black amalfi leather ones? I’d love a metallic pair, without the white bottom, and looks like anthracite is the only option.


----------



## Chanellover2015

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Tempted by both of these... Anybody have either of them?
> View attachment 4063739
> View attachment 4063741



I don’t but my sister in law has the red ones and they look sooo nice on!! A bit more dressy


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Chanellover2015 said:


> I don’t but my sister in law has the red ones and they look sooo nice on!! A bit more dressy


I bought the red/pink ones but sadly am returning them. They run narrower than other Arizonas, and also longer. I'm sad that they didn't fit because they are really cute in person.


----------



## lanasyogamama

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I bought the red/pink ones but sadly am returning them. They run narrower than other Arizonas, and also longer. I'm sad that they didn't fit because they are really cute in person.



That’s a bummer, they are very cute


----------



## lanasyogamama

Picked up my third pair of Birks! These are so much more comfortable than any style slide or  flip-flop I have ever owned.


----------



## brianne1114

Has anyone seen the rose gold Arizona stocked anywhere? Regular width. I’m a US11 so size 42 maybe? They are my damn unicorn and I can’t find them.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

brianne1114 said:


> Has anyone seen the rose gold Arizona stocked anywhere? Regular width. I’m a US11 so size 42 maybe? They are my damn unicorn and I can’t find them.


Complete Birkenstock has them in all sizes:
https://completebirkenstock.com/col...products/arizona-soft-footbed-metallic-copper


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

brianne1114 said:


> Has anyone seen the rose gold Arizona stocked anywhere? Regular width. I’m a US11 so size 42 maybe? They are my damn unicorn and I can’t find them.





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Complete Birkenstock has them in all sizes:
> https://completebirkenstock.com/col...products/arizona-soft-footbed-metallic-copper


Just saw that these are narrow. I'm not sure that I've seen them in regular...


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

brianne1114 said:


> Has anyone seen the rose gold Arizona stocked anywhere? Regular width. I’m a US11 so size 42 maybe? They are my damn unicorn and I can’t find them.


Birkenstock US has them:
https://www.birkenstock.com/us/ariz...-naturalleather-softfootbed-eva-w_color=10544


----------



## Pollie-Jean

These are not Birkenstocks 
but *so* similar that I wanted to show them here


----------



## ColtsFan86

Pollie-Jean said:


> These are not Birkenstocks
> but *so* similar that I wanted to show them here



Very cute!  What brand are they?


----------



## jljernigan925

brianne1114 said:


> Has anyone seen the rose gold Arizona stocked anywhere? Regular width. I’m a US11 so size 42 maybe? They are my damn unicorn and I can’t find them.



These were my unicorn as well.  I am also a 42 and I love also things rose gold.  Keep searching.  Last summer I randomly stumbled upon them on eBay.  These are definitely worth the work it took to find them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

ColtsFan86 said:


> Very cute!  What brand are they?


Esprit


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

brianne1114 said:


> Has anyone seen the rose gold Arizona stocked anywhere? Regular width. I’m a US11 so size 42 maybe? They are my damn unicorn and I can’t find them.





jljernigan925 said:


> These were my unicorn as well.  I am also a 42 and I love also things rose gold.  Keep searching.  Last summer I randomly stumbled upon them on eBay.  These are definitely worth the work it took to find them!



Birkenstock still has them in stock- 42 Regular!


----------



## sayhitoromes

Can anyone comment on how the metallic finishes hold up? I ordered a pair in rose gold but some reviews state how quickly the metallic ones scuff up and peel


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I found these  with soft footbed 
Can't wait to get it


----------



## pixiejenna

They have some super cute ones with studs! But they’re all lighter colors I really want a black one with studs. I’d love a pair of studded Boston’s or Arizona’s https://www.birkenstock.com/us/bost...ets-nubuckleather-0-eva-u_color=1455#start=28


----------



## pixiejenna

Heres a link with every thing riveted they also have belts and a bracelet as well I love the black belt but a bit pricey for me. Especially when it’s more that the shoes lol. https://www.birkenstock.com/us/bost...ets-nubuckleather-0-eva-u_color=1455#start=28


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I love them
Nubuck is just


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I added these to my collection


----------



## Pollie-Jean

arrived today 
I like the dark footbed


----------



## BigTexy

Pollie-Jean said:


> arrived today
> I like the dark footbed


These are super cute! Where did you get them?


----------



## jljernigan925

sayhitoromes said:


> Can anyone comment on how the metallic finishes hold up? I ordered a pair in rose gold but some reviews state how quickly the metallic ones scuff up and peel



My metallic rose gold and silver birkis have gotten water spots stains from a spill and scuffed easily.  They also show wear on the leather under any hardware, if you ever attempt to tighten a strap.  In my opinion the metallic leather doesn’t hold up nearly as well as my other leather and patent burkis, but they are so beautiful and comfy that I buy them anyway.  [emoji1438]‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## absolutpink

I decided this weekend that I wanted a pair of Birkenstocks for easy throw on shoes for the summer, but everywhere I went didn't sell them small enough to fit me  I found kids that fit but they were brown and I wanted white or gold. I ended up with a pair from Browns (Canadian shoe store) and so far I'm super happy with them! I do wish I could have found actual Birkenstocks though.


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

absolutpink said:


> I decided this weekend that I wanted a pair of Birkenstocks for easy throw on shoes for the summer, but everywhere I went didn't sell them small enough to fit me  I found kids that fit but they were brown and I wanted white or gold. I ended up with a pair from Browns (Canadian shoe store) and so far I'm super happy with them! I do wish I could have found actual Birkenstocks though.



Hi not sure which Canadian city you are in but in Toronto you can get cute Birkenstocks in kid sizes. I wear a size 33. I’ve purchased from Kiddie Kobler, Get Outside Shoes on Queen St and my most recent pair was an online order from Nordstrom. By the way your new shoes from Browns look great too - hope they are as comfy as Birkenstocks


----------



## absolutpink

2boys_jademommy said:


> Hi not sure which Canadian city you are in but in Toronto you can get cute Birkenstocks in kid sizes. I wear a size 33. I’ve purchased from Kiddie Kobler, Get Outside Shoes on Queen St and my most recent pair was an online order from Nordstrom. By the way your new shoes from Browns look great too - hope they are as comfy as Birkenstocks



Thanks! They're super comfy, I've never owned Birkenstocks so I can't really compare the two but I'd say they are on the same comfort level as Uggs.

I'm in Calgary so I don't think we have any of those stores, and we have limited stores and stock just about everywhere. The only kids ones I could find were all brown and not the style I liked... I'll keep looking online though! I would need a size 33 or 34.


----------



## Spellman

sayhitoromes said:


> Can anyone comment on how the metallic finishes hold up? I ordered a pair in rose gold but some reviews state how quickly the metallic ones scuff up and peel



I have the rose gold ones, ordered from Birkenstock’s official site and when they came, one sandal had a small scuff already on them. I was disappointed but I thought that it will only get worn the more I wear them. I will attach a picture to show you when I’m home if it would be useful.


----------



## sayhitoromes

Spellman said:


> I have the rose gold ones, ordered from Birkenstock’s official site and when they came, one sandal had a small scuff already on them. I was disappointed but I thought that it will only get worn the more I wear them. I will attach a picture to show you when I’m home if it would be useful.



Aw thanks! I ended up ordering the same ones and mine also came with a scuff on them. I returned them for the silver in the Birko-flor material thinking it would wear better, but they also have gotten a little scuffed. So don’t worry about the scuff - guess it happens to all of them!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

White


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Just got these yesterday- I love them!


----------



## Tomsmom

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Just got these yesterday- I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145636


Those are so cool !


----------



## ColtsFan86

Just got my holy grail Birkenstocks, found them on eBay last week.  I’ve wanted these for a long time!


----------



## BigTexy

ColtsFan86 said:


> Just got my holy grail Birkenstocks, found them on eBay last week.  I’ve wanted these for a long time!
> 
> View attachment 4150937


These are awesome! What are they called so I can track down a pair for myself (although they sound kind of rare)?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Arizona Nubuk Turquoise soft footbed


----------



## Tomsmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Arizona Nubuk Turquoise soft footbed


Great color!


----------



## jljernigan925

ColtsFan86 said:


> Just got my holy grail Birkenstocks, found them on eBay last week.  I’ve wanted these for a long time!
> 
> View attachment 4150937



Love these [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ColtsFan86

BigTexy said:


> These are awesome! What are they called so I can track down a pair for myself (although they sound kind of rare)?



Thanks!  Barney’s had them listed as Arizona double buckled sandal, but I searched for Birkenstock studded Arizona.



jljernigan925 said:


> Love these [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Equisite : new styles


----------



## zinacef

Pollie-Jean said:


> Equisite : new styles



I love these!  Where did you find these? I’d love to order.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

https://www.birkenstock.com/de/suche?q=exqui


----------



## ShariLee

SOFT FOOT BED VS. NOT SOFT FOOD BED FEEDBACK PLEASE- I have only worn the soft foot bed.  However there is a pair I really want and they only come in regular foot bed, NOT softbed.    How much of a difference is the comfort? Will I be happy ? Thank you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ 
I really like the soft footbed, but I have no problem with the normal footbed

Big Buckles for me  
before autumn comes


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> I really like the soft footbed, but I have no problem with the normal footbed
> 
> Big Buckles for me
> before autumn comes


I just ordered these in Zinfandel! Loving the rose gold buckles, and that they have regular width!


----------



## Raffaluv

ColtsFan86 said:


> Just got my holy grail Birkenstocks, found them on eBay last week.  I’ve wanted these for a long time!
> 
> View attachment 4150937



Totally in love with these & on the search! Congrats & enjoy them!  I adore the studs/spikes!


----------



## Beth24

Pollie-Jean said:


> ^^
> I really like the soft footbed, but I have no problem with the normal footbed
> 
> Big Buckles for me
> before autumn comes


I just got these today! Love them.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Beth24 said:


> I just got these today! Love them.


Me too 
Congrats !


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Here they are


----------



## lanasyogamama

Pollie-Jean said:


> Here they are



This whole look is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pollie-Jean

lanasyogamama said:


> This whole look is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you , dear


----------



## 2boys_jademommy

I’ve been wearing my sparkly Arizona’s a lot this summer. So comfy and fun. They are a children’s size 33


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Newest edition: Valentine x Birkenstock’s


----------



## pixiejenna

I got excited when I saw a Valentino birk collab. And shear disappoint to see logos I was hoping for rockstud.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Rick Owens


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Does anyone have a pair from the 10 Corso Como collection? I found a pair and I love the design, but they'd be coming from Italy and they're pricey!


----------



## missmoimoi

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Does anyone have a pair from the 10 Corso Como collection? I found a pair and I love the design, but they'd be coming from Italy and they're pricey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4407370



Oh, I love these. I googled but this particular print is not showing up. Birkenstock’s saved me and now I can wear other shoes but I never stray “too” far off anymore. Those days are gone.


----------



## PinkAlmond

I have those!  Love them!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

PinkAlmond said:


> I have those!  Love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436137


Gorgeous! Have you worn them much? I was wondering if the white pattern on the sole stays or fades. I'd love a modeling picture, next time you wear them!


----------



## PinkAlmond

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Gorgeous! Have you worn them much? I was wondering if the white pattern on the sole stays or fades. I'd love a modeling picture, next time you wear them!


I bought them at the end of summer last year, so I haven't worn them but a couple of times.  It doesn't seem like the pattern would fade, but it'll be interesting to see if it does.  Another pair I have has a suede texture sole, but these are smooth and it almost seems like they are coated or something.  I'll try to get a picture uploaded soon.


----------



## HiromiT

This new style called Tulum was posted on their instagram. LOVE!


----------



## Elena S

Pollie-Jean said:


> arrived today
> I like the dark footbed


Almost twins!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ShariLee said:


> SOFT FOOT BED VS. NOT SOFT FOOD BED FEEDBACK PLEASE- I have only worn the soft foot bed.  However there is a pair I really want and they only come in regular foot bed, NOT softbed.    How much of a difference is the comfort? Will I be happy ? Thank you


I don't notice that much of a difference. Soft footbed is cushy and normal is more supportive. I just took mine off to check and they are normal - it's a very comfortable pair.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

new Big Buckles


----------



## cwool

Had these in leather probably 20 years ago but they were too stiff and hurt my high instep too much to suck it up until they softened and broke in. Still liked the style and I could only find the suede on their website. Needless to say, these were comfy with first wear. I lvoe them even though no one else in my family does! Lol!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

cwool said:


> I lvoe them even though *no one else *in my family does! Lol!!


Who cares !?! 


My newest addition , I love platform atm
( wish these were my feet )


----------



## BigPurseSue

cwool said:


> View attachment 4481511
> 
> 
> Had these in leather probably 20 years ago but they were too stiff and hurt my high instep too much to suck it up until they softened and broke in. Still liked the style and I could only find the suede on their website. Needless to say, these were comfy with first wear. I lvoe them even though no one else in my family does! Lol!!



Thank you for posting the pic and recommendation. I tried on that style a few years ago, loved them but worried about the stiffness of the leather. I have one pair of Birks with the leather so stiff I get blisters whenever I wear them. I'll look for the suede. That's such a hard style to find either online or in stores.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

I think these are  pretty awful ... pure matter of taste


----------



## chessmont

Pollie-Jean said:


> I think these are  pretty awful ... pure matter of taste


That black pair looks like something one would wear after foot surgery, OMG!


----------



## BigPurseSue

chessmont said:


> That black pair looks like something one would wear after foot surgery, OMG!



 I was just about to type the same thing! I recently toured an assisted living center and I believe I saw this style on numerous residents.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## bagshopr

Pollie-Jean said:


>


These look soft and cozy!


----------



## SakuraSakura

My new pair of Birkenstocks! I wanted the pink pair as well but with uncertain financial times I decided against it.


----------



## randr21

SakuraSakura said:


> My new pair of Birkenstocks! I wanted the pink pair as well but with uncertain financial times I decided against it.


Are these the arizonas but in non leather? If so, are they comfy?


----------



## zinacef

randr21 said:


> Are these the arizonas but in non leather? If so, are they comfy?


They are actually soft and very comfortable out of the box, I have a few of them in different colors and style. Does not look plasticky at all.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I'll try these .
Maybe they'll give me a cool outdoor look


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


> I'll try these .
> Maybe they'll give me a cool outdoor look
> 
> View attachment 4754671


These are amazing! Where did you find them? Also the ones with the fur you posted above?


----------



## Pollie-Jean

l.ch. said:


> These are amazing! Where did you find them? Also the ones with the fur you posted above?


At Ssense 
I'm afraid the fur Birks are sold out


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


> At Ssense
> I'm afraid the fur Birks are sold out


Oh, thanks, unfortunately I’m not in the US and the European site doesn’t have them... 
thanks, anyway!


----------



## Christofle

l.ch. said:


> These are amazing! Where did you find them? Also the ones with the fur you posted above?



SSENSE has them 64% off!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Proenza Schouler


----------



## Pishi

Pollie-Jean said:


> Proenza Schouler


I got those too! Love them.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## Pollie-Jean

It will soon be Birkenstock time again 





I'll get the grey , called Stone Coin


----------



## thundercloud

Couldn't resist getting these in Dec! Shearling lined Arizonas in "nude". 



And for those asking about the non-leather Arizona EVA birks, they are super comfy! Been wearing a silver pair quite frequently for well over a year now and they're still okay.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

UAL : University of the Arts London


----------



## green.bee

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5002764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002770
> 
> 
> UAL : University of the Arts London


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## foxgal

Pollie-Jean said:


> I think these are  pretty awful ... pure matter of taste



The raffia ones are cute!


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5002764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002768
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002769
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002770
> 
> 
> UAL : University of the Arts London


However, this is an amazing summer outfit with the white ones:


----------



## limom

If it is washable. I could see rocking them.


----------



## 880

Pollie-Jean said:


> View attachment 5041747


I love these; they’re minimal in a jil sander way. I had ankle cartilage replacement surgery in 2018 and had to give up lots of my heels. I have three colorways of the valentino collaboration Birkenstock’s plus multiple others. My favorites this winter were the Kyoto ones and the shearling blue Birkenstock’s and Boston’s.
@l.ch., I love that summer outfit!

@thundercloud, I love the silver EVA’s too.


----------



## Kevinaxx

I missed the stussy collab (I really need to invest in sniper bots).

currently wearing: (kept it, the more I look the more I grew on the color)


And this is before I got into birkenstocks, wish I was able to snap this one up.


----------



## foxgal

For those that have EVA models, how do you find the comfort and sizing? Thinking of getting these for summer....


----------



## mollylope

Old image, but I love birks w.l leather jeans and a blazer. There is my old school PS1 in this photo too


----------



## mollylope

foxgal said:


> For those that have EVA models, how do you find the comfort and sizing? Thinking of getting these for summer....



These are the BEST bc you can get them wet! I love them for trips to the beach or lake, or just every day. I think they run a bit large, so I size a size down vs. what birkenstock suggests you buy. I am a true size 8 and wear a 39 in the cork version but a 38 in the EVAs


----------



## foxgal

mollylope said:


> These are the BEST bc you can get them wet! I love them for trips to the beach or lake, or just every day. I think they run a bit large, so I size a size down vs. what birkenstock suggests you buy. I am a true size 8 and wear a 39 in the cork version but a 38 in the EVAs



Thank you! I was able to track down a pair at a local store and decided to get the olive....more neutral to match everything in my wardrobe. Love them! (Tho I understand the poster who said they “squeak” while walking).


----------



## mollylope

foxgal said:


> Thank you! I was able to track down a pair at a local store and decided to get the olive....more neutral to match everything in my wardrobe. Love them! (Tho I understand the poster who said they “squeak” while walking).
> 
> View attachment 5076490


 
LOVE the pink toes! Inspiring me to buy the green now. My husband has the same black ones I do and I always feel a bit silly when we are both wearing them


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> Thank you! I was able to track down a pair at a local store and decided to get the olive....more neutral to match everything in my wardrobe. Love them! (Tho I understand the poster who said they “squeak” while walking).
> 
> View attachment 5076490



You wasted no time getting them hahaha! Love the olive/army green! One of my favourite colours 

I have a pair of Arizona EVA in white that's lasted me forever. It's been to several countries and many different adventures with me. Literally indestructible! Also have a pair in black, single strap style which is also good but not as secured on the feet so I mostly wear them when I'm just walking around in the city.

Both are so cute with jeans, shorts and dresses even! Thinking of getting a pair of Teva but we'll save that for a differen thread


----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> You wasted no time getting them hahaha! Love the olive/army green! One of my favourite colours
> 
> I have a pair of Arizona EVA in white that's lasted me forever. It's been to several countries and many different adventures with me. Literally indestructible! Also have a pair in black, single strap style which is also good but not as secured on the feet so I mostly wear them when I'm just walking around in the city.
> 
> Both are so cute with jeans, shorts and dresses even! Thinking of getting a pair of Teva but we'll save that for a differen thread



If you like the look of Tevas, have you seen Suicoke? I just started a thread on them and modelled the new pair I got. Loving this this chunky sport sandal trend!


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> If you like the look of Tevas, have you seen Suicoke? I just started a thread on them and modelled the new pair I got. Loving this this chunky sport sandal trend!



Ooooo I know that Suicoke alright lol. Call me frugal but I can't wrap my head around spending 3 bills on sporty sandals and they don't even have any leather on them! LOL

My dream pair is the Loeffler Randall Maisie in Leopard but again, can't justify it  maybe the old me would've?  haha


----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> Ooooo I know that Suicoke alright lol. Call me frugal but I can't wrap my head around spending 3 bills on sporty sandals and they don't even have any leather on them! LOL
> 
> My dream pair is the Loeffler Randall Maisie in Leopard but again, can't justify it  maybe the old me would've?  haha



Yeah, my DH was a bit shocked at the price of the Suicokes...tho, the pair I got wasn’t bad ($200 Cdn, like $160 US) compared to some of their styles. I just loved the color-blocking on them. Of course DH also thinks $60 Cdn is too much for plastic Birks...he opened the box and said “I hope these were only 50 cents” Coming from the fellow who only buys Croc flip-flops on sale! But it’s all better than $1000 Louboutins!


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> Yeah, my DH was a bit shocked at the price of the Suicokes...tho, the pair I got wasn’t bad ($200 Cdn, like $160 US) compared to some of their styles. I just loved the color-blocking on them. Of course DH also thinks $60 Cdn is too much for plastic Birks...he opened the box and said “I hope these were only 50 cents” Coming from the fellow who only buys Croc flip-flops on sale! But it’s all better than $1000 Louboutins!



Only if we can buy anything for 50cents still eh lol (fellow Canadian here ). If the LR Maisie ones I like were made out of EVA I might be able to justify buying them funny enough...considering how the material is waterproof, easy to clean and indestructible! My cost-per-wear would be amazing haha! Since the upper is fabric, I worry once they get dirty I won't be able to get the stain out so it's a no no for now . The Bay's own brand, Designer Lab, has some cute inexpensive ones tho so maybe I'll look into that but do I reeeeaaaalllly need another pair of sandals...


----------



## l.ch.

Kevinaxx said:


> I missed the stussy collab (I really need to invest in sniper bots).
> 
> currently wearing: (kept it, the more I look the more I grew on the color)
> View attachment 5059057
> 
> And this is before I got into birkenstocks, wish I was able to snap this one up.
> View attachment 5059058


These are adorable! I would love them too! 
the marigold ones are also lovely!


----------



## l.ch.

foxgal said:


> For those that have EVA models, how do you find the comfort and sizing? Thinking of getting these for summer....


Beautiful color! I have the Madrid model (the one with only one strap) and they are very comfortable...


----------



## l.ch.

foxgal said:


> Thank you! I was able to track down a pair at a local store and decided to get the olive....more neutral to match everything in my wardrobe. Love them! (Tho I understand the poster who said they “squeak” while walking).
> 
> View attachment 5076490


Wow! Great with the pink nails!


----------



## foxgal

Thank you @l.ch. ! Since this thread is about chic ways to wear Birks, thought I’d post my OOTD. I’m far too old to show midriff but still want to enjoy the crop top trend so got high-waist wide-leg jeans and cropped hoodie from Aritzia. Goes great with the Arizona sandals....ready for spring!


----------



## l.ch.

foxgal said:


> Thank you @l.ch. ! Since this thread is about chic ways to wear Birks, thought I’d post my OOTD. I’m far too old to show midriff but still want to enjoy the crop top trend so got high-waist wide-leg jeans and cropped hoodie from Aritzia. Goes great with the Arizona sandals....ready for spring!
> 
> View attachment 5077200


Seriously cool outfit! Love the jeans, the hoodie, the shoes and this BAG is
Is it dark green?


----------



## foxgal

l.ch. said:


> Seriously cool outfit! Love the jeans, the hoodie, the shoes and this BAG is
> Is it dark green?



It’s from YSL spring 2019, called dark teal. I love it, and it works so well with my capsule wardrobe of greens/olives/khaki/denim. Thank you!


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> Thank you @l.ch. ! Since this thread is about chic ways to wear Birks, thought I’d post my OOTD. I’m far too old to show midriff but still want to enjoy the crop top trend so got high-waist wide-leg jeans and cropped hoodie from Aritzia. Goes great with the Arizona sandals....ready for spring!
> 
> View attachment 5077200



Love it! What brand is the jeans and do you know the style name by chance? Been looking for something similar myself but haven't shopped at Aritzia since I worked for them forever ago haha.

Btw, been looking at the Toy Lou Lou since I passed on the Puffer so I may join the Lou Lou Lovers Club in the near future


----------



## bubablu

Ahah, I didn't know of this thread, so funny. I work for a well known company that is a direct competitor of B. I have a customer, who like to work with me, who for the second season today gifted me B., when I usually gift friends or anybody else with MY company's shoes.


----------



## foxgal

VSUVUS said:


> Love it! What brand is the jeans and do you know the style name by chance? Been looking for something similar myself but haven't shopped at Aritzia since I worked for them forever ago haha.
> 
> Btw, been looking at the Toy Lou Lou since I passed on the Puffer so I may join the Lou Lou Lovers Club in the near future



I love Aritzia so much I bought stock, so I can justify my purchases saying I’m helping my investments. The jeans are their in-house denim brand, Denim Forum, style name Farrah in Blondie Bleu color.

Defo get a Loulou...such a great bag!


----------



## VSUVUS

foxgal said:


> I love Aritzia so much I bought stock, so I can justify my purchases saying I’m helping my investments. The jeans are their in-house denim brand, Denim Forum, style name Farrah in Blondie Bleu color.
> 
> Defo get a Loulou...such a great bag!



someone is exicted for the Juuuune Clienteeeellle


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## BigPurseSue

Hey fellow Birkie-lovers, have any of you ever had a pair of Birkenstocks resoled? Have you had the cork footbed replaced? 

I have a well-loved pair of Birks that are pretty battered. Got a quote from a cobbler of $60 to resole them, $80 to replace the cork footbeds. They're a style that isn't made in quite the same fashion as they were in the past so I'm considering it even though it would probably be cheaper to buy a new pair. But all the cobblers in town are about 4 months behind on work so I wouldn't get them back until spring.


----------



## angersauce

foxgal said:


> For those that have EVA models, how do you find the comfort and sizing? Thinking of getting these for summer....


They (the EVA Arizonas at least) are horribly uncomfortable for anything more than a quick stroll down to the pool (unless worn with socks .) The last time I used them I got a blister on the top of my foot from the strap, which impacted my ability to wear  any leather Arizonas for a couple weeks. It was tragic. They don’t break in ever, and are not easily packable into a suitcase for travel. Basically junk shoes. Whatever I’d use them for, I prefer Havianas or Rainbows every time. Would not recommend at all. Better to just have a beater pair of leather ones.

Could just be me though, my s/o wears them all the time without issues (we’re fashionable I swear…)


----------



## BigPurseSue

angersauce said:


> They (the EVA Arizonas at least) are horribly uncomfortable for anything more than a quick stroll down to the pool (unless worn with socks .) The last time I used them I got a blister on the top of my foot from the strap, which impacted my ability to wear  any leather Arizonas for a couple weeks. It was tragic. They don’t break in ever, and are not easily packable into a suitcase for travel. Basically junk shoes. Whatever I’d use them for, I prefer Havianas or Rainbows every time. Would not recommend at all. Better to just have a beater pair of leather ones.
> 
> Could just be me though, my s/o wears them all the time without issues (we’re fashionable I swear…)



The New York Times Wirecutters product review team highly recommended them in a recent issue. 
"Why We Love Birkenstock Arizona EVA Sandals"








						Why We Love Birkenstock Arizona EVA Sandals
					

These good-looking sandals are affordable and durable, and they complement almost any warm-weather outfit.




					www.nytimes.com
				











						Yes, We’ll Be Wearing Our EVA Birkenstocks Through Fall
					

Unlike traditional cork-soled Birkenstocks, the EVAs are extremely lightweight and way under $100. We’re sliding into them even as temperatures fall.




					www.nytimes.com
				




I was mighty skeptical. From what I've read here, from reviews on Zappos, and also considering the plastic sole.


----------



## Ellen Cherry

It's been a number of years now, 15 maybe, that I had a pair of Birkinstocks resoled, but I wanted to chime in that it's definitely worth it. These sandals were purchased in the mid-1990s and they're still in perfectly wearable condition. You have to find a cobbler who will put a genuine  Birk sole on it, of course.


BigPurseSue said:


> Hey fellow Birkie-lovers, have any of you ever had a pair of Birkenstocks resoled? Have you had the cork footbed replaced?
> 
> I have a well-loved pair of Birks that are pretty battered. Got a quote from a cobbler of $60 to resole them, $80 to replace the cork footbeds. They're a style that isn't made in quite the same fashion as they were in the past so I'm considering it even though it would probably be cheaper to buy a new pair. But all the cobblers in town are about 4 months behind on work so I wouldn't get them back until spring.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ellen Cherry said:


> It's been a number of years now, 15 maybe, that I had a pair of Birkinstocks resoled, but I wanted to chime in that it's definitely worth it. These sandals were purchased in the mid-1990s and they're still in perfectly wearable condition. You have to find a cobbler who will put a genuine  Birk sole on it, of course.



Thank you so much for telling me this Ellen Cherry! I had almost written off the idea as silly. But I love these Birks even though the sole is seriously worn down. I'm going to take them in and have them done. Thanks!


----------



## 880

@BigPurseSue, I would absolutely get them resoled with a birkenstock sole.



angersauce said:


> They (the EVA Arizonas at least) are horribly uncomfortable for anything more than a quick stroll down to the pool (unless worn with socks .) The last time I used them I got a blister on the top of my foot from the strap, which impacted my ability to wear  any leather Arizonas for a couple weeks. It was tragic. They don’t break in ever, and are not easily packable into a suitcase for travel. Basically junk shoes. Whatever I’d use them for, I prefer Havianas or Rainbows every time. Would not recommend at all. Better to just have a beater pair of leather ones.
> 
> Could just be me though, my s/o wears them all the time without issues (we’re fashionable I swear…)



I prefer wearing the EVAs to Haviana’s, but I have weird feet (shrugs). The EVA gizeh thong sandals gave me no trouble whereas the all leather ones, nope. i have a lot of Birkenstocks and designer collaborations (I prefer Arizonas), and I do understand your aggravation. I’m most annoyed by the fit of the birkenstock sneakers. In europe, the SAs insist I’m a 37, but my toes touch the uppers. In the US, SAs insist I’m a 38, but there is too much room. So I vacillate between two sizes in my closet. DH is like, why not try another brand that fits lol


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Manolo Blahnik
not my cup of tea , but maybe for someone else









						Manolo Blahnik 1.1 | online kaufen bei BIRKENSTOCK
					

BIRKENSTOCK Manolo Blahnik 1.1 in allen Farben & Größen ✓ Direkt vom Hersteller online kaufen ✓ alle Fashion Trends von Birkenstock




					www.birkenstock.com
				




Sorry , you'll  need an online translator


----------



## l.ch.

Pollie-Jean said:


> Manolo Blahnik
> not my cup of tea , but maybe for someone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manolo Blahnik 1.1 | online kaufen bei BIRKENSTOCK
> 
> 
> BIRKENSTOCK Manolo Blahnik 1.1 in allen Farben & Größen ✓ Direkt vom Hersteller online kaufen ✓ alle Fashion Trends von Birkenstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.birkenstock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry , you'll  need an online translator


I saw them also on mytheresa! Also not sure if they are for me, but I like the different designer collaborations!


----------



## foxgal

Staud X Birkenstock seems like it would be a great collaboration!


----------



## foxgal

angersauce said:


> They (the EVA Arizonas at least) are horribly uncomfortable for anything more than a quick stroll down to the pool (unless worn with socks .) The last time I used them I got a blister on the top of my foot from the strap, which impacted my ability to wear  any leather Arizonas for a couple weeks. It was tragic. They don’t break in ever, and are not easily packable into a suitcase for travel. Basically junk shoes. Whatever I’d use them for, I prefer Havianas or Rainbows every time. Would not recommend at all. Better to just have a beater pair of leather ones.
> 
> Could just be me though, my s/o wears them all the time without issues (we’re fashionable I swear…)



I did get EVA Arizonas and Honolulus. I find them fairly comfortable with a few drawbacks:
- the Arizonas do rub one spot on the top of my foot no matter how tight or loose I buckle them, so can’t go for super long walks in them.
- the darker EVA colors get “chalky” looking, like they’re covered in dust even when clean
- in really hot weather, my feet sweat in them and then they get slippery to walk in!

Overall, I do really like the Honolulus. Super lightweight and don’t flop and smack my feet like regular flip-flops.


----------



## Katinahat

I love Madrids in both regular and Eva (for the pool) but also like the back strap styles for wearing over longer distances. Not sure they are as chic but not sure I care that much either. I have flat ones and ones with a slight wedge. No blisters which is good.


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## MooMooVT

foxgal said:


> Staud X Birkenstock seems like it would be a great collaboration!
> 
> View attachment 5410677


Just ordered the Staud x Birkenstock Gizah! Can't wait for them to come in. I've only had one pair or Birk's - Arizona's and many moons ago (20 years?). They weren't my style. But the Gizeh style with the Staud touches are really speaking to me! If I love them, I may even consider the Arizona/Staud. They really are pretty. Full pics and review to come.


----------



## foxgal

MooMooVT said:


> Just ordered the Staud x Birkenstock Gizah! Can't wait for them to come in. I've only had one pair or Birk's - Arizona's and many moons ago (20 years?). They weren't my style. But the Gizeh style with the Staud touches are really speaking to me! If I love them, I may even consider the Arizona/Staud. They really are pretty. Full pics and review to come.
> 
> View attachment 5418895



Those look great! Love the contrast stitching.

I just checked out the collection, and have to say I’m disappointed there are only two shoes  …just Gizeh in black and Arizona in tan. I was hoping there would be lots of fun colors like hot pink and lime green croc. A missed opportunity for both companies imho.


----------



## MooMooVT

foxgal said:


> Those look great! Love the contrast stitching.
> 
> I just checked out the collection, and have to say I’m disappointed there are only two shoes  …just Gizeh in black and Arizona in tan. I was hoping there would be lots of fun colors like hot pink and lime green croc. A missed opportunity for both companies imho.


Agreed! I was hoping for a fun red! Maybe if this collection does well, they’ll do it again with more options.
I want the Arizona but I’ll holding out to see how I like the Gizeh.


----------



## Magnolia9

MooMooVT said:


> Just ordered the Staud x Birkenstock Gizah! Can't wait for them to come in. I've only had one pair or Birk's - Arizona's and many moons ago (20 years?). They weren't my style. But the Gizeh style with the Staud touches are really speaking to me! If I love them, I may even consider the Arizona/Staud. They really are pretty. Full pics and review to come.
> 
> View attachment 5418895


Congrats on your new shoes! I ordered the Staud Arizonas in Saddle - I’ve been wanting a pair in a saddle or cognac color for ages so these fit the bill. Fingers crossed we are both happy with our purchases


----------



## Pollie-Jean

"Franca"


----------



## Prada Prince

I am so in love with the EVA Birkenstocks! I didn’t even know these iterations existed until I went into a Schuh before a lunch to pass the time before the reservation.

The Coral Peach Multi colourway caught my eye, and as luck would have it, I got the last pair in my size!

I am obsessed with them, and because I haven’t had a chance to wear them out of the house, I’m wearing them while I mosey about at home lol!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Manolo Blahnik
sold out in a second


----------



## zinacef

Pollie-Jean said:


> Manolo Blahnik
> sold out in a second
> 
> View attachment 5432098
> View attachment 5432099
> View attachment 5432100


I had a polka dot platform from regular Birkenstock —- this collab is so expensive though


----------



## 880

Pollie-Jean said:


> Manolo Blahnik
> sold out in a second
> 
> View attachment 5432098
> View attachment 5432099
> View attachment 5432100


I was planning on going to Manolo to try these on; I guess I missed out! Congrats to everyone who got a pair 

I posted pics of some birkenstock and birkenstock collaborations (post #4) on another thread linked below, but here are some cross posts and other pics, including some birkenstock sneakers. Probably my favorite are the Valentino collaborations (I have three versions).  I’m not sure how to wear  blue shearling arizonas or bostons except as house slippers lol. I prefer the slip on sneakers (black, white, gray), but I also have silver, black, and white lace ups and blue suede side zip boots with white soles, and some other random some random styles. I love the black calf hair and striped calf hair ones, so I save them for special occasions lol. I am a fan of the covered leather footbed and try to avoid exposed cork. 






						Summer sandals w arch support
					

Looking for recommendations for sandals w arch support that aren’t Birkenstock or tevas.  Something versatile for shorts or dresses.  Maybe even a timeless style from a luxury house.  Thanks!!!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## shopaholicious

880 said:


> I was planning on going to Manolo to try these on; I guess I missed out! Congrats to everyone who got a pair
> 
> I posted pics of some birkenstock and birkenstock collaborations (post #4) on another thread linked below, but here are some cross posts and other pics, including some birkenstock sneakers. Probably my favorite are the Valentino collaborations (I have three versions).  I’m not sure how to wear  blue shearling arizonas or bostons except as house slippers lol. I prefer the slip on sneakers (black, white, gray), but I also have silver, black, and white lace ups and blue suede side zip boots with white soles, and some other random some random styles. I love the black calf hair and striped calf hair ones, so I save them for special occasions lol. I am a fan of the covered leather footbed and try to avoid exposed cork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer sandals w arch support
> 
> 
> Looking for recommendations for sandals w arch support that aren’t Birkenstock or tevas.  Something versatile for shorts or dresses.  Maybe even a timeless style from a luxury house.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I am considering the leather covered footbed as well.  May I ask why you prefer that over cork?


----------



## 880

shopaholicious said:


> I am considering the leather covered footbed as well.  May I ask why you prefer that over cork?


I prefer the dressier, urban look of leather over the exposed cork sole. In addition, the dark leather insole does not show wear like the traditional light colored footbed. However, for maximum comfort while walking, the traditional cork is best. The covered leather footbedl while comfortable, has some slip, and your foot will not sink and mold the same way. I do have a leather covered footbed collaboration (pic 10) that is oddly one of the most comfortable. The puffy quilted upper cradles the foot and the Velcro fastening holds it in place. I’ve walked miles in these.


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally wore my coral peach Arizona EVA Birkenstocks out for the first time today to Borough Market… they are so light and comfortable! Absolutely love them!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Maybe you all birk lovers can help me.

I like my Birkenstocks but I can only wear the shearling footbed ones because the cork footbed gives me a blister right under the ball of my foot. No amount of breaking them in fixes it. If I tighten the straps, I get blisters on the top of my feet.

I tried the EVA and I hate them because my feet sweat and then it makes a squishing noise.

Do I just not have Birkenstock feet? They are so comfortable as long as I can reduce the friction on the bottoms of my feet.


----------



## 880

pasdedeux1 said:


> Maybe you all birk lovers can help me.
> 
> I like my Birkenstocks but I can only wear the shearling footbed ones because the cork footbed gives me a blister right under the ball of my foot. No amount of breaking them in fixes it. If I tighten the straps, I get blisters on the top of my feet.
> 
> I tried the EVA and I hate them because my feet sweat and then it makes a squishing noise.
> 
> Do I just not have Birkenstock feet? They are so comfortable as long as I can reduce the friction on the bottoms of my feet.


My DH gets a ball of the foot blister from Birkenstocks bc he has relatively flat feet. He switched to another brand. He can wear H chypres, but only for short walks. His sandal of choice is a Manolo mens with back strap around the back of his heel.

If the shearling ones work for you, perhaps the soft footbed ones might be worth a try? I’ve also read somewhere that ball of foot blisters may be caused by a shoe that is too loose. Perhaps the shearling ones fill up the volume of the foot. . .
i also have shearling arizonas, and I don’t feel the metatarsal bump as strongly.  Just a guess unfortunately 

ETA: I just realized that the leather thong Birkenstocks gave me a ball of the foot blister and  led to my current preference for arizonas. Not sure if that makes any difference to your situation though.

i also forgot to mention, my foot doctor does not want me to wear Birkenstocks. Hes an excellent doctor; works on professional ballet dancers; and, diagnosed my ankle which led to my ankle cartilage replacement surgery (why for the most part, I no longer wear heels). He did a custom orthodic for me that gives me more support in the toe area and less of a heel cup. But, somehow the custom insole is not as comfy, so I just don’t tell him that I still wear Bs. I just include this info to demonstrate that Bs are not for every foot.


----------



## Straight-Laced

pasdedeux1 said:


> Maybe you all birk lovers can help me.
> 
> I like my Birkenstocks but I can only wear the shearling footbed ones because the cork footbed gives me a blister right under the ball of my foot. No amount of breaking them in fixes it. If I tighten the straps, I get blisters on the top of my feet.
> 
> I tried the EVA and I hate them because my feet sweat and then it makes a squishing noise.
> 
> Do I just not have Birkenstock feet? They are so comfortable as long as I can reduce the friction on the bottoms of my feet.


Try the Mayari style. Make sure you get the right size and adjust straps as required and you should be fine. Mayari colour choice isn’t great but they’re the most comfortable and neat fitting Birks and my blister prone problem feet love them.

Gizehs are definitely not OK (they aggravate a foot problem I have) and sadly Arizonas aren’t for me either due to rubbing and blisters, although shearling Arizonas are better.

Fortunately my foot doctor also recommends Mayaris for me.


----------



## Sferics

Prada Prince said:


> Finally wore my coral peach Arizona EVA Birkenstocks out for the first time today to Borough Market… they are so light and comfortable! Absolutely love them!
> 
> View attachment 5516222



Hi, I love the colorway! Unfortunately, I missed on them. May I ask you how the eva feel? I'm a little afraid they get sweaty and slippery inside...?


----------



## Prada Prince

Sferics said:


> Hi, I love the colorway! Unfortunately, I missed on them. May I ask you how the eva feel? I'm a little afraid they get sweaty and slippery inside...?


I love them, I prefer them to the normal Birkenstocks, as they’re much lighter and very comfortable, and washable. I haven’t had any issues with sweat and slippage.


----------



## Sferics

Prada Prince said:


> I love them, I prefer them to the normal Birkenstocks, as they’re much lighter and very comfortable, and washable. I haven’t had any issues with sweat and slippage.


Thank you so much! 
Now I think I'll give them a try ...and I will spend a lot of time today finding the best color


----------



## Prada Prince

Sferics said:


> Thank you so much!
> Now I think I'll give them a try ...and I will spend a lot of time today finding the best color


I hope you find yourself the perfect pair!


----------



## Sferics

Prada Prince said:


> I hope you find yourself the perfect pair!


Thank you


----------



## angel4Love

I got my first pair of Birkenstock and it's on the way, i opted for the Siena Big Buckle in oiled leather. Let's see how this one goes.


----------



## foxgal

angel4Love said:


> I got my first pair of Birkenstock and it's on the way, i opted for the Siena Big Buckle in oiled leather. Let's see how this one goes.



Show us when they arrive!


----------



## foxgal

I’m thinking about getting the Buckley shearling for fall. Think these would look great with sweats and jeans, and great for walking in transition seasons. 

So far I’ve only worn EVA open-toe Birk styles. For those of you who have clogs and/or shearling, would you say sizing is the same? Also, do we see the clog trend going on long enough to be worth getting these? My go-to is usually just sneakers.


----------



## purly

I just wear mine with jeans when I'm being super casual


----------



## jennlt

foxgal said:


> I’m thinking about getting the Buckley shearling for fall. Think these would look great with sweats and jeans, and great for walking in transition seasons.
> 
> So far I’ve only worn EVA open-toe Birk styles. For those of you who have clogs and/or shearling, would you say sizing is the same? Also, do we see the clog trend going on long enough to be worth getting these? My go-to is usually just sneakers.
> 
> View attachment 5589887


I bought three pair of these when they were in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale a couple of years ago. For me, they fit a little more snugly at first due to the shearling lining. I stayed with my normal size, though and the shearling condensed slightly after a few wears. They now fit as comfortably as my Arizona sandals. I wear mine around the house all winter rather than out in public so I'm not worried about them being in or out of fashion but I have noticed plenty of designer clogs for FW2022. I have a pair of Prada clogs that I purchased last fall and Prada is selling them again this year so they are still on trend. I plan I wearing mine for the foreseeable future.


----------



## foxgal

jennlt said:


> I bought three pair of these when they were in the Nordstrom Anniversary sale a couple of years ago. For me, they fit a little more snugly at first due to the shearling lining. I stayed with my normal size, though and the shearling condensed slightly after a few wears. They now fit as comfortably as my Arizona sandals. I wear mine around the house all winter rather than out in public so I'm not worried about them being in or out of fashion but I have noticed plenty of designer clogs for FW2022. I have a pair of Prada clogs that I purchased last fall and Prada is selling them again this year so they are still on trend. I plan I wearing mine for the foreseeable future.



Thank you! I’ve read about many people using them as slippers but I just bought a pair of Glerups so got that base covered! Basically need something for dog-walking around the hood so really I shouldn’t care about “trends”… But even if I’m in sweats I need to feel “put together” lol

I saw some reviews saying the shearling broke down really fast, that it had worn through after one season (though if they were being used as slippers worn daily all day…). What was your experience?


----------



## jennlt

foxgal said:


> Thank you! I’ve read about many people using them as slippers but I just bought a pair of Glerups so got that base covered! Basically need something for dog-walking around the hood so really I shouldn’t care about “trends”… But even if I’m in sweats I need to feel “put together” lol
> 
> I saw some reviews saying the shearling broke down really fast, that it had worn through after one season (though if they were being used as slippers worn daily all day…). What was your experience?


With Covid, I've spent most of my time at home so I've worn them a ton but each pair has made it through six months of almost constant winter wear. I actually use my most worn pair as my dog walking shoes but they still look fine on the outside; it's just the inside that looks a little rough from missing patches of shearling. If you're only wearing yours for an hour or so a day, they should last much longer but ymmv. I have one new pair left that I will be using this winter and then I plan to buy more so I would say I highly recommend them


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm a Birkenstock Arizona addict with far too many pairs, especially Big Buckle and shearling. 
Question though for all the stylish folks in this thread:
Is it really now chic to wear socks with Arizonas? I am seeing a LOT of beautifully dressed people with a scrunchy sock paired with the Birkenstocks. This look is paired with everything from elegant soft cashmere-y looks to a hipster jeans look to athleisure. I like it, and it would let me wear Arizonas in fall, but something in me still rebels. I need validation LOL


----------



## foxgal

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm a Birkenstock Arizona addict with far too many pairs, especially Big Buckle and shearling.
> Question though for all the stylish folks in this thread:
> Is it really now chic to wear socks with Arizonas? I am seeing a LOT of beautifully dressed people with a scrunchy sock paired with the Birkenstocks. This look is paired with everything from elegant soft cashmere-y looks to a hipster jeans look to athleisure. I like it, and it would let me wear Arizonas in fall, but something in me still rebels. I need validation LOL



Funny you should post this…I was literally just googling this! I’ve been investigating clogs as a “between warm & cool” option and just can’t seem to find any I like, and started thinking why don’t I just wear socks with my Arizonas!?!

I honestly have seen many instances where it looks surprisingly good! It seems all of fashion’s old no-nos are being embraced, especially when it’s about comfort and usability. Kinda like “I just wanna be cozy and don’t care what you think”. I think it looks best with thick marled socks in a coordinating color…I couldn’t do it with just white tube socks or anything weirdly colored or patterned, or white-toed pairs.


----------



## 880

foxgal said:


> Thank you! I’ve read about many people using them as slippers but I just bought a pair of Glerups so got that base covered! Basically need something for dog-walking around the hood so really I shouldn’t care about “trends”… But even if I’m in sweats I need to feel “put together” lol
> 
> I saw some reviews saying the shearling broke down really fast, that it had worn through after one season (though if they were being used as slippers worn daily all day…). What was your experience?


I have shearling arizona and Boston birkenstocks. I took my normal arizona size. The shearling flattens quickly underfoot, but didn’t wear through. But I have a lot of Birkenstocks and rotate, so wear is somewhat mitigated

+1 with @QuelleFromage re being a birkenstock addict  
I also agree with @foxgal that socks can look nice with them, but it’s kind of an ironic faux hippie look with arizonas,  and I’m not great with wearing items with irony. I do like it on others. I might wear socks with bostons though


----------



## QuelleFromage

foxgal said:


> Thank you! I’ve read about many people using them as slippers but I just bought a pair of Glerups so got that base covered! Basically need something for dog-walking around the hood so really I shouldn’t care about “trends”… But even if I’m in sweats I need to feel “put together” lol
> 
> I saw some reviews saying the shearling broke down really fast, that it had worn through after one season (though if they were being used as slippers worn daily all day…). What was your experience?





jennlt said:


> With Covid, I've spent most of my time at home so I've worn them a ton but each pair has made it through six months of almost constant winter wear. I actually use my most worn pair as my dog walking shoes but they still look fine on the outside; it's just the inside that looks a little rough from missing patches of shearling. If you're only wearing yours for an hour or so a day, they should last much longer but ymmv. I have one new pair left that I will be using this winter and then I plan to buy more so I would say I highly recommend them





foxgal said:


> Funny you should post this…I was literally just googling this! I’ve been investigating clogs as a “between warm & cool” option and just can’t seem to find any I like, and started thinking why don’t I just wear socks with my Arizonas!?!
> 
> I honestly have seen many instances where it looks surprisingly good! It seems all of fashion’s old no-nos are being embraced, especially when it’s about comfort and usability. Kinda like “I just wanna be cozy and don’t care what you think”. I think it looks best with thick marled socks in a coordinating color…I couldn’t do it with just white tube socks or anything weirdly colored or patterned, or white-toed pairs.





880 said:


> I have shearling arizona and Boston birkenstocks. I took my normal arizona size. The shearling flattens quickly underfoot, but didn’t wear through. But I have a lot of Birkenstocks and rotate, so wear is somewhat mitigated
> 
> +1 with @QuelleFromage re being a birkenstock addict
> I also agree with @foxgal that socks can look nice with them, but it’s kind of an ironic faux hippie look with arizonas,  and I’m not great with wearing items with irony. I do like it on others. I might wear socks with bostons though


@foxgal, I'm with @880 and @jennlt that my shearling Birks flatten out but don't get worn through too badly - if I rotate them. My "in house shoes" are a pair of Vince "Arizonas" with shearling (I know this is a Birkenstock thread, but I love these just as much. They are basically identical to Arizonas but with a covered buckle. I bought four pairs in two colors!). With daily wear through a pandemic they have definitely worn down.

I bought the "all shearling" in blue and we'll see how they hold up. They look absolutely ludicrous, like Cookie Monster on the foot (and feel like heaven), but when I'm in NYC I'll fit in just fine as the fluffy shoe trend is still huge here.

On socks with Arizonas...OK!! I am going to try it. I'm looking for the right marled sock. I'm also going to try a sleeker sock like Comme Si makes. I don't know if I can carry this off in Paris but NYC should be fine. With athleisure or Rick Owens or even Marni, the irony should be palpable LOL.


----------



## jennlt

QuelleFromage said:


> @foxgal, I'm with @880 and @jennlt that my shearling Birks flatten out but don't get worn through too badly - if I rotate them. My "in house shoes" are a pair of Vince "Arizonas" with shearling (I know this is a Birkenstock thread, but I love these just as much. They are basically identical to Arizonas but with a covered buckle. I bought four pairs in two colors!). With daily wear through a pandemic they have definitely worn down.
> 
> I bought the "all shearling" in blue and we'll see how they hold up. They look absolutely ludicrous, like Cookie Monster on the foot (and feel like heaven), but when I'm in NYC I'll fit in just fine as the fluffy shoe trend is still huge here.
> 
> On socks with Arizonas...OK!! I am going to try it. I'm looking for the right marled sock. I'm also going to try a sleeker sock like Comme Si makes. I don't know if I can carry this off in Paris but NYC should be fine. With athleisure or Rick Owens or even Marni, the irony should be palpable LOL.


They actually have a selection of marled socks at Birkenstock. Slouchy cashmere socks would look great and feel so cozy, too. Mary-Kate and Ashley are even rocking them with The Row.









						Socks & Stocks | shop online at BIRKENSTOCK
					

BIRKENSTOCK Socks & Stocks in all colors and sizes ✓ Buy directly from the manufacturer online ✓ All fashion trends from Birkenstock




					www.birkenstock.com


----------



## jennlt

I have to admit, they look pretty cute!


----------



## jennlt

@foxgal , @880, and @QuelleFromage Now I've fallen down the 'Stocks and Socks rabbit hole and found an article on the perfect length of sock to wear with your Birkenstocks lol





__





						Birkenstocks W/ Socks; Post-Modernist Not Dead Or Too Ironic To Be Cute? – Happy Feet Plus – Footwear For a Healthier You
					






					www.happyfeet.com


----------



## jennlt

jennlt said:


> @foxgal , @880, and @QuelleFromage Now I've fallen down the 'Stocks and Socks rabbit hole and found an article on the perfect length of sock to wear with your Birkenstocks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkenstocks W/ Socks; Post-Modernist Not Dead Or Too Ironic To Be Cute? – Happy Feet Plus – Footwear For a Healthier You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.happyfeet.com


I decided to cut and paste the article for ease of use.
Birkenstocks W/ Socks; Post-Modernist Not Dead Or Too Ironic To Be Cute?​Kyla Stevens 
Socks With Sandals Style​As pastiche and irony continue to exhaust themselves as an aesthetic, yet another 90s era fashion faux pas has been deemed the hottest commodity since stretch tattoo chokers.
The former neck-bearding, asthmatic German naturalist uniform—socks with sandals—has formally reintroduced itself on New York Fashion Week runways, the pages of Vogue, and of course, upon the ever-layered Olson twins.



Get the look!
The earliest evidence of wearing socks with sandals is officially documented at an archaeological site situated between Dishforth and Leeming in North Yorkshire, England. Contentious carbon-dating suggests that Romans wore socks with sandals at least 2,000 years ago.
When In Rome​Since 2010, socks and sandals have grown increasingly popular. However, there seems to still be some dispute as to what _kind_ of socks are deemed nouveau riche and which are capable of reaching the staggered echelons of high fashion.



Birkenstock Arizona Oiled Leather in Black
Apparently, the length of the sock should not exceed roughly five inches above the ankle when “scrunched.” Exceptions to this rule are noted when the shoe has a significant amount of heel, but must also include ankle straps to be considered chic. That being said, notable “street-style” fashionistas have also been seen maintaining the ankle sock with their “ugly-pretty” sandals.



The Birkenstock Arizona Suede in Mocha
As for the material, only socks that exhibit a 1:5 cost ratio between themselves and the shoe they’re complimenting are acceptable. For example, if your Birkenstocks cost you $120, your matching socks must hover between $20-$24. Exceptions to this rule include socks made out of the chin hairs of an endangered mountain goat, or socks actually manufactured in the U.S.



Birkenstock Arizona Oiled Leather in Black
Acceptable patterns, however, are more loosely defined. Anything from marbled wool to acid-induced dripping pizza slices are a go, as are Lolita-lace trims, neon pot leaves, and polka-dots.



Get the Look!
According to _Glam Radar_, ladies who sock & sandal should *“keep it low – heeled and light – hued for that easy aura and pair it up with something dainty like a lace dress.”*
Once you’ve established your aura matches perfectly with Spring 2016’s trendiest color—rose quartz—be sure to fit your sole to a Birkenstock orthotic footbed that will not only support your arches, metatarsal, and ankle, but will help keep your chakras aligned as well.
Ignore the oozing satire if you actually wear socks with sandals for circulatory improvement or other health related necessities.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Vice has deemed "socks and sandals cool forever". That plus the Olsens is good enough for me.

Inspired by this article
Wearing Birkenstocks With Socks: A Style Guide For Women​I am trying this retro look as soon as my toes get cold


----------



## foxgal

QuelleFromage said:


> @foxgal, I'm with @880 and @jennlt that my shearling Birks flatten out but don't get worn through too badly - if I rotate them. My "in house shoes" are a pair of Vince "Arizonas" with shearling (I know this is a Birkenstock thread, but I love these just as much. They are basically identical to Arizonas but with a covered buckle. I bought four pairs in two colors!). With daily wear through a pandemic they have definitely worn down.
> 
> I bought the "all shearling" in blue and we'll see how they hold up. They look absolutely ludicrous, like Cookie Monster on the foot (and feel like heaven), but when I'm in NYC I'll fit in just fine as the fluffy shoe trend is still huge here.
> 
> On socks with Arizonas...OK!! I am going to try it. I'm looking for the right marled sock. I'm also going to try a sleeker sock like Comme Si makes. I don't know if I can carry this off in Paris but NYC should be fine. With athleisure or Rick Owens or even Marni, the irony should be palpable LOL.



OMG those “cookie monster” sandals look so comfy! You must give us a mod shot!!!

Now I want those teddies in eggshell…but I would be wearing them outside and they’d be filthy in no time


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I will try these


----------



## Sakeno0o

I got my first pair this season , looks wasn’t classy and doesn’t go with everything,, causal only  I’m a half size person and they didn’t have it ,, during walk it’s slightly hard because of the sole


----------



## purly

Socks with birks is a very "I don't care what you think" style. It has been a mainstay of New England preppies for decades, but only as a small rebellion for the sake of comfort, of sorts. It's not really intended to be worn as something fashionable. You wouldn't wear when you are actually trying, but you would wear it to the library or out on errands and either hope nobody notices or act like you don't care if they do. It's one of those "I've done it, you've done it, we've all done it, but no one talks about having done it" things, where most of the time it came up it was to make fun of the person doing it. The super judgemental in my school class used to make fun of it, and I believe most of them labelled socks with Birks as for hippies, liberal arts teachers, lesbians who are Moms, and Dads.

The fact that some people are trying to make it into a mainstay fashion statement is kind of hilarious to me. I guess I think the lacy ruffled top slouchy socks with birks are pretty cute actually.


----------



## HiromiT

I can’t wait to wear all my shearling  Birks this fall — Arizona, Buckley and Boston! 

Am eyeing some Teddy styles too but they’ll probably be worn as house slippers.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

It's getting cold


----------

